# 205 Live Discussion Thread



## HOJO

*re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Jesus fucking christ. A couple of things

A. You really fucked this up so badly that youre gonna give them the WCW buyout treatment and put them after SD and think that's a smart idea?
B. If this this for RAW's exclusive division, why is it cutting right into after Smackdown?
C. Are these dumbasses really cutting Talking Smack for this and making way for RAM Talk or whatever that shit is?
D. No, nobody asked for another hour of fucking programming. Whatever happened to "less is more" ffs?
E. Why is Hunter's name in this and not using Foley or Steph, who run the brand the Cruisers are on?(yeah yeah hunter's ego i know)
F. Why is SD's commentator involved?
G. This company needs to die


----------



## Headliner

*re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

So, they cut the concept of Talking Smack to let Raw do a poor intimidation because they see it worked for Smackdown? Not realizing that on Raw half of the audience tunes out mid-way through the show so nobody will want to watch Raw talk. 

They should have did this show first before putting the CW division on Raw. It's probably a matter of time before they are removed from Raw permanently and placed on this show solely to die out.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Apparently Talking Smack will air an hour later which makes me wonder if it will be live. I cant imagine the wrestlers etc waiting an hour to do the show live.

This way, they can also control what's being said. Bryan has been quite ruthless on the show.


----------



## HOJO

*re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



Headliner said:


> So, they cut the concept of Talking Smack to let Raw do a poor intimidation because they see it worked for Smackdown? Not realizing that on Raw half of the audience tunes out mid-way through the show so nobody will want to watch Raw talk.
> 
> They should have did this show first before putting the CW division on Raw. It's probably a matter of time before they are removed from Raw permanently and placed on this show solely to die out.


They're apparently moving Talking Smack to 11PM

LOL Fuck that


----------



## Headliner

*re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



HOJO said:


> They're apparently moving Talking Smack to 11PM
> 
> LOL Fuck that


WTF! 

Terrible idea. People are going to be less invested into the show. Part of the point was to get reactions and interviews RIGHT AFTER the show. Not an hour later when people don't care as much anymore, may be watching other things, or may be going to bed.


----------



## Crasp

*re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

WTF? So, what's happenng to Talking Smack?

*edit* Moving it back an hour? That's bullshit!

If 205 has to be a show, can't they just put it on thursday, friday, or saturday?

Don't fuck with my Talking Smack, cunts!


----------



## RyanPelley

*re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

lol, flop.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Can't complain tbh. I pay for the network. Anything extra is cool w me. 

That Raw talk show makes no sense considering Raw is 3 hours as it is tho


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Well at least we're getting a Ranallo/Graves pairing out of it. That's probably going to be the lead commentary team on the main shows in the future.


----------



## NoChanceInHell95

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

ill just sit here patiently and sip on my tea as i wait for this show to flop tremendously whos idea was this? lmao


----------



## downnice

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

This might be the worst WWE decision this year and that is up aganist some very stiff competition. The cruiserweights should of never been on Raw in the first place, they always should of been a Smackdown exclusive title or should of been NXT to act as a secondary title OR BEEN A NETWORK SHOW TO BEGIN WITH! Anything else than slapping them on the borderline unwatchable Raw

Then on Raw they botched it up and killed the momentum of it, and now they are going to mess up Talking Smack!!

You know what WWE............


----------



## Crasp

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

But seriously, why they gotta fuck with Talking Smack!? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

3 Hours of Raw isn't enough time to fit their cruiserweights in? :maury

and moving Talking Smack to an hour later? Yeah, nobody's gonna care about it then.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

This idea is so dumb. Moving one of the best parts of WWE to an hour later and placing a raw-exclusive divsion after smackdown? OK that makes so much sense WWE


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

What they've done with this division is a fucking shambles.

This just shows how useless the Raw creative team are. We don't have a clue what to do with them, they are better off having their own show.

If this is a way to showcase their talents, build their character and get some proper storylines under their belt then I'm all for it. If they just compete in matches and do nothing else then there is no point doing this.

It baffles me that these guys just get thrown on Raw, when ideally they could do with NXT, yet you have established stars like Nakamura, Joe, Roode & Aries still stuck in NXT when they don't really need to be.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Lmao, who asked for this?


----------



## B316

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*


----------



## adamclark52

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



Crasp said:


> But seriously, why they gotta fuck with Talking Smack!? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?


it's doing better than Raw and Vince's petty dillusions won't even allow a show under his own umbrella do that.

he really is one fucked up dude


----------



## Cipher

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Nah, they're obviously doing this just because they need to add more original content to the Network. They talked about content at the last CC.

The Network needs more content as it is. Most of the stuff on there was already digitized, in the grand scheme of what COULD be on there, it's lacking tbh

Still, I won't watch it. Cruiserweights haven't interested me at all like they did in WCW tbh


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Everything i feared about them bringing back the CW division and why i didn't want it back has happened, only took them a month to destroy it.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Good idea, bad placement and bad timing. Should have been immediately after the CWC ended (or on SDL) and it should not push back Talking Smack. 

I get the sense Vinnie boy can't stand being called out for his idiocy like he was quite clearly last night... probably threw quite the tantrum when he heard that and feels he needs to control it now. Cannot wait for the day that old stupid fuck is out of the business. He is beyond moronic now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

CW division could've been good. But they screwed it up by taking away the one thing from the CW's that make them standout: The CW style of wrestling. Instead, they made them work the WWE Heavyweight style, which was fucking stupid. 

Typical WWE 2016.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I didn't read the full article. 

So is this replacing the cw division on Raw or is it just an extra show?

Either way I probably won't be watching. CW has been a joke so far.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



Crasp said:


> WTF? So, what's happenng to Talking Smack?
> 
> *edit* Moving it back an hour? That's bullshit!
> 
> If 205 has to be a show, can't they just put it on thursday, friday, or saturday?
> 
> Don't fuck with my Talking Smack, cunts!


What was wrong with the 9 PM EST time slot that the CWC was in after NXT on Wendnesdays for this show. I like the idea for this show and love that Ranallo and Graves will be calling the matches, but moving back Talking Smack an hour is a terrible idea.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

This company just gets worse :lmao


----------



## 777

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

They literally talk about the success of the CWC but then fuck around with the airtimes. Why the fuck wouldn't you air it in the already proven successful slot? Jesus fucking christ. And in the meantime you fuck around with a concept like Talking Smack which is 'working'.

I defend WWE all the time and I like the idea of another cruiserweight show, but this is just stupid.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

This is confusing... reading up on this it sounds like not only is this exclusive to this show now, but it is the defacto 3rd hour of SDL since it will be in the same venue right after SDL. Is Talking Smack then going to have the CW division be part of it? What the hell WWE, just make shit simple okay?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



777 said:


> They literally talk about the success of the CWC but then fuck around with the airtimes. Why the fuck wouldn't you air it in the already proven successful slot? Jesus fucking christ. And in the meantime you fuck around with a concept like Talking Smack which is 'working'.
> 
> *I defend WWE all the time* and I like the idea of another cruiserweight show, but this is just stupid.


Why? :draper2

I like the idea of the CW show, but the timeslot and moving Talking Smack is beyond stupid, put it on Wednesday Nights after NXT


----------



## skarvika

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I thought it was a good idea until I read it was bundled with Smackdown. Cmon. Part of the reason I watch Smackdown is because it isn't so long that I eventually feel like someone's taking a power drill to my head. Still, happy to see some of the other guys for a change, especially Cedric, Gallagher and Harv. Should be its own separate thing though.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

This company continues to find ways to out-stupid themselves. It's kinda impressive at this point.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Does this mean the flippy-floppy guys and purple ropes won't be on Raw anymore? Cuz I'm down with that.

Not down with Talking Smack being moved though! Bullshit!


----------



## december_blue

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Interesting. Nese & Gulak not mentioned in the press release.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

bunch of stupid idiots


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Also, if it is 'live' and therefore after Smackdown - are fans really going to stay around for it? 

Or, will it be taped before hand? In which case it is really dumb to postpone Talking Smack and not put it on a day where they don't already have an in ring show or after NXT on a Wednesday.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

*>has 3 hours of programming on monday to fill
>hires cruiserweights to make the third hour easier to digest
>doesn't utilize them to fill up time
>adds another hour to their programming and puts cruiserweights on it instead of making a good chunk of raw about the cruiserweights

fpalm*


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Mauro Ranallo and Corey Graves on commentary together? The gift of WWE. Drink it in, maaarrrrrrrkkkkkksssssss.


----------



## The Nuke

Great news. The Main Show product is doing nothing for the concept. Just isn't, and proves the historic truth that WWE can't present CW wrestling in its proper form. What they've shown has been better than the previous 4 attempts, maybe Heyman did it better, but still not doing anything.

When you watch CW wrestling you're there to watch the Wrestling. The stories are the matches. The feuds are built off the Wrestling.

Now, hopefully, these guys will able to present their product the way it is intended for an audience you will appreciate it.

WWE fans who think any different can go on enjoying 20 minute segments over Clipboards.



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *>has 3 hours of programming on monday to fill
> >hires cruiserweights to make the third hour easier to digest
> >doesn't utilize them to fill up time
> >adds another hour to their programming and puts cruiserweights on it instead of making a good chunk of raw about the cruiserweights
> 
> fpalm*


True. Very true actually. WWE was always going to fuck up the Main Show product. WWE doesn't present plain Wrestling. The idea is foreign to them, and it's foreign to a lot of the generation who grew up probably 95 to the present.

Still at least the talent now will have a chance to perform, and now have the time to do it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



DoubtGin said:


> Apparently Talking Smack will air an hour later which makes me wonder if it will be live. I cant imagine the wrestlers etc waiting an hour to do the show live.
> 
> This way, they can also control what's being said. Bryan has been quite ruthless on the show.



Exactly. This fucking sucks on so many levels. As soon as this fucking company notices people enjoying something about their product, they take it away from them. How a company that actively tries to fuck its fans whenever they can is still in business after all this time I really don't know.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Some questions, less so in response to the press release and more to some of the knee jerk reactions from others in the thread. 

Firstly, what is 205 a reference to? 

Secondly, what is this show and what does it mean? Is it like a Cruiserweight NXT, aka a separate brand all of its own? Have they taken the CWs away from Raw despite everything and given them to SmackDown, but packaged it to deflect the fact? 

Or is this just Superstars or Main Event? A meaningless collection of matches which doesn't take place in continuity? IE the CWs will wrestle on 205 and then carry on like nothing has happened with their actual stories on Raw?


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

All these idiots had to do, was to put the CW division to SmackDown.


----------



## just1988

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

*Can they not just get rid of the cruiserweight division from Raw? For sure call some guys up to the main roster for regular spots but the title is just languishing atm.*


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

They've fucked over the CW division on Raw, and I dare say giving them a show for an hr a week will still fuck them over.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Ugh, So we have to move Talking Smack back a fucking hour just to add ANOTHER HOUR of content? Yeah, fuck it.

I like the Cruiserweights, and I would love if they were just on their own show every week with Triple H at the helm. But why does it have to be on Tuesday? Seriously. Tape it before Smackdown and air it on Thursday, or air it right after NXT on Wednesday.

I mean, they have the word “Live” in the title so I’m assuming it’s a “Live show.” So, what? Are you going to film this right after Smackdown, after the fans had already been there for 3 hours with the Main Event and Smackdown tapings? If that’s so, the crowds are going to be dead as fuck or they’ll probably just leave after Smackdown has concluded.

I repeat again, TOO MUCH FUCKING CONTENT. The Cruiserweight Division is on Raw, but they have to invade Smackdown’s night just to get EVEN MORE content? When they already have 3 hours to fill on Monday?

It’s stupid. It will flop. And it will be a massive waste of time. This is not taking anything away from the talent, but I watch enough wrestling as is and I’m not going to stick around for another hour of stuff they should be doing on Monday nights. Put the Cruiserweights on NXT, give them their own show on a different night, but this is just stupid.

And to clarify, the idea is not stupid. But their positioning and planning is. If this is the case, I sure as hell ain’t sticking around past Smackdown to see what happens.


----------



## Deoxys

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Bizarre choice putting this on after Smackdown. Putting it after NXT, like the Cruiserweight Classic would be logical, having it taped at Full Sail would be logical, where the Cruiserweights would get treated like superstars would make everybody look good.

Having it live, right after Smackdown seems odd. The main roster audiance hasn't treated the Cruserwieghts division very well at all, they get crickets. I don't see how this will change when you put it at the end of a Smackdown taping when the crowd is probably gonna be exhausted anyway. You'll be seeing people leaving the arena in their droves!

I was never really a fan of the Cruiserweight division to begin with. I was willing to give it a go but their treatment on Raw has been awful. With a roster as thin as it is today, I don't see the logic in boxing part of it off in their own division. If it was me I would keep all the talent and just assimilate them into the main roster.

I always try to defend WWE and I will definately be watching this but the placement of this show has baffled me xD


----------



## Mra22

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

So is this Vince's way to try and bury SD yet again but moving TS back an hour? Very lame this cruiserweight division sucks and this company in general sucks


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Probably should've done this from the start.

Or just use the belt as NXT's mid-card title :cuss:


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Happy with this, Allows them to build some other storylines within the division besides the mandatory one for the title and will allow fans to get to know the superstars better for when they're on RAW. 

Can't see any issues with this besides the bad time slot since they seem intent on it being live. They'll still be getting the same amount of time on RAW this is just another extension of Main Event/Superstars but exclusively for the cruiserweight division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

*The CW division failed so fast that they're transitioning it into a Network exclusive :mj4.

Let me guess, they film it during Superstars? Either way, I'm glad this shit is getting phased out of RAW. DEUCES!







*


----------



## NakNak

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Hate this. BUILD THE FUCKING DIVISION ON RAW!!!

Talking Smack will be edited a shit ton from that day foward (taped and all). The CW division should've been on SDL in the first place.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I don't like pushing Talking Smack back at all. 

That said I believe Vince thinks he is balancing the tapings equally here. 

Mon - Preshow airs while they tape Superstars for Hulu, 3 hours of Raw, Raw Talk 
Tues - Preshow airs while they tape Main Event for Hulu, 2 hours of SDL, CWC 205, Talking Smack

Both tapings run the same amount of times now 4 hours plus a 30 min pre and post show. From a ticket stand point they are even content wise. 

I am of the opinion that they could have aired it on Thursday actually instead of back to back with NXT, especiually since TNA is on its last legs. Then they could pair up Main Event and Superstars for Friday placement on Hulu. They would have original content back to back nights on the network. They could gave Hulu unique content on Friday afternoon. Then that leaves Saturdays for Takeovers and Sundays for ppvs.

Part of what made the CWC great was being pretaped and being a full sail. These guys will get crickets live in a bigger arena trying to follow Orton, Cena, NikkiBElla, AJ Styles, Becky Lynch, and the bigger names of the SD roster ... I mean I get if they want to make a new ECW but still


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Lmao, who asked for this?


This, literally this.


----------



## OptionZero

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



The One Man Gang said:


> 3 Hours of Raw isn't enough time to fit their cruiserweights in? :maury
> 
> and moving Talking Smack to an hour later? Yeah, nobody's gonna care about it then.


exactly this

Somehow with three hours of Raw, WWE manages to virtually nothing with the cruiserweight division and has to move it into a timeslot occupied by one of its best shows, Talking Smack

So many levels of failure 

highlights how stupid Raw is. Raw is about an hour of content stretched to three hours with fluff and commercials - less gets done than an episode of NXT


----------



## Ace

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I do not give a shit about the show. I would rather have Talking Smack on after SD finishes.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Why give the cruiserweights their own show when you don't put any effort into them on RAW already? lol like a lot of people are going to watch that


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



Legit BOSS said:


> *The CW division failed so fast that they're transitioning it into a Network exclusive :mj4.
> 
> Let me guess, they film it during Superstars? Either way, I'm glad this shit is getting phased out of RAW. DEUCES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Acutally, it looks like it will be a live show every Tuesday right after Smackdown which will move Talking Smack back an hour…….

God I hope this flops. Not for the talent but this format will not work.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



Pizzamorg said:


> Some questions, less so in response to the press release and more to some of the knee jerk reactions from others in the thread.
> 
> Firstly, what is 205 a reference to?
> 
> Secondly, what is this show and what does it mean? Is it like a Cruiserweight NXT, aka a separate brand all of its own? Have they taken the CWs away from Raw despite everything and given them to SmackDown, but packaged it to deflect the fact?
> 
> Or is this just Superstars or Main Event? A meaningless collection of matches which doesn't take place in continuity? IE the CWs will wrestle on 205 and then carry on like nothing has happened with their actual stories on Raw?




205 is probably the weight. Maybe.


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

It's worse than i thought.

So they are really just moving them from one main roster crowd who they ruined infront off so they don't give a shit about them to another crowd that won't either.

At least give the poor bastards a shot and put them infront of the cruiserweight classic crowd who will react to what they do and take the shackles off them in the ring.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Thank god. Raw kills 90% of everything it touches. 

The problem is putting it Live after Smackdown. FIlm it before, air it after. You send them out after Smackdown their gonna be having empty arena matches.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

So are they pulling the cw from Raw now? And why not put it on after NXT like the classic was?


----------



## The Nuke

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

So is it confirmed that they are going to film in the same arena's they have Smackdown?

That kinda doesn't make sense on many levels.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



-***** Italiano- said:


> Thank god. Raw kills 90% of everything it touches.
> 
> The problem is putting it Live after Smackdown. FIlm it before, air it after. You send them out after Smackdown their gonna be having empty arena matches.


MAybe that is the idea. People come down to fill in the gaps and those who want to stay stick around to show them support. They are in a place where a bunch of people don't car about them on Raw because they lack characters and can only wrestle good, and that problem is that it desribes everyone on Raw but Jericho, New Day, Charlotte, and Sasha. 

I have read people are mad about staying a hour later, but if I'm Vince I say tough shit as the fact is the other half the roster on the Red side already works that like with Superstars and the 3 hour Raw plus 10-15 min over run. They are balancing the tapings time wise by doing this actually.

Raw - Superstars (taped during preshow), 3 hr Raw, over run and raw talk 
SDL - Main Event (taped during preshow), 2 hr SDL, 205 Live, Talking Smack 

They are basically evening out the card for the ticket price. As t stands now the though may also be that anyone who chooses to stay audience wise will care about the CWC guys themselves. They should have never been presented as just part of Raw by having matches, as they always should have been segmented off liek giving them the first hour. 

The thing I think that quietly comes from this is that they essentially play the role of the old ECW. I also hope they just add trios titles to the show with how many 6 man tags we have seen as that present something totally different from the Raw/SD tag scene and makes them have a unique element if their titles are the CW and Trios belt. It almost writes itself to have Alexander, Swan, and Dorado as trips champs 

I will also say Raw has suffered from WWE needing to let Tozawa, Metallik, Dar, and Gallagher finish dates everywhere they had already planned. They are all best suited as singles guys and can be presented as that.

Trios 
- Swan, Alexander, Dorado 
- Neese, Gulak, Neville 
- Bollywood Boys and Lun 
- Mulata, Ali, and Daivari 

Singles
- TJP
- Kendrick 
- Gallagher
- Tozawa
- Metalik
- Dar


----------



## Rex Rasslin

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

This company.. fpalm

No words can describe the dimensions of clusterfuckery the WWE is heading to - it is unbelievable lmao


----------



## 307858

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

This is retarded and a transparent effort by Vince McMahon and Stephanie to bury Smackdown since Smackdown is decimating Raw.

-The Cruiserweights should have never been on Raw to begin with
-They should be wrestling at Full Sail with no WWE Heavyweight style imposed on them
- 205 Live should air after NXT

It's quite evident someone wants to bury Smackdown and Talking Smack for being the better product


----------



## NapperX

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Claiming the Cruiserweights are exclusive to Raw and then having them on after SmackDown is very contradictory. WWE has spent several weeks claiming that the Cruiserweights are exclusive to Raw, only to now promote them as the late night show of wrestling?

*Progression? more like retrogression*.


----------



## J-B

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I wouldn't be against this new show if it was on a different day. Whenever they have something good in Talking Smack they just have to somehow ruin it. If TS ends up a more scripted show due to it being taped it'll be no different to Raw Talk.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I don't think this is an effort to sabotage Smackdown at all. But I do think it's an attempt to control Talking Smack, which I imagine will no longer be live. I bet shit like earpieces falling out, mics not working and critical "shoot" elements piss off Vince like hell. Going back an hour allows them to tape the show, eliminate mishaps, and edit out D-Bry's critical comments about Raw etc.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Well at least this means the women's division may be getting their exclusive show as well soon.

Which is someone that should have happened LONG ago.


----------



## OptionZero

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



The Nuke said:


> So is it confirmed that they are going to film in the same arena's they have Smackdown?
> 
> That kinda doesn't make sense on many levels.


This is the million dollar question, and frankly, spoils the TBK/Kalisto match

Where they film is crucial

205 live is gonna be . . . live, which means they must film at after smackdown AT the smackdown location. If the CW's are at the Raw location (sometimes a totally different part of the country, or even a different country!), the logistics alone are overwhelming. You'd have to fly them from the Raw location to the Smackdown location in just one day, its an extra flight for a one hour show? Every week? that's stupid

Like everyone said - move the CW roster to smackdown, film/broadcast the show right afterward

Also:
Corey Graves being on both Raw and this show also seems stupidly more difficult than it needs to be. He also would have to travel from Raw to the smackdown/205 location from Monday to Tues. Send JBL or Otunga to Raw and put Graves/Phillips/Mauro on the smackdown show

EDIT:
This article says the show will be filmed at the Smackdown location but the CW will remain on raw
http://www.sescoops.com/internal-re...ore-cruiserweight-notes-talking-smack-update/

If true, WWE must like throwing money away


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

The CW division can split between RAW and 205 LIVE in rotations. It's not that hard. No extra traveling.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Tony Neese & Drew Gulak have been offered deals:



PWInsider said:


> I have been told that WWE has extended contracts offers to both Tony Nese and Drew Gulak. They are scheduled to be part of the Cruiserweight Division and the new "205" show on the WWE Network.
> 
> Both are scheduled to work at tonight's Evolve show in Queens, NY.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

There was also rumors of SD having their own cruiserweight division. What if Kalisto loses to Kendrick, but Shane/Bryan then announce not only a new division anyways but a new show of just CW's and how that makes it better than Raw's CW division etc.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Swann vs. TBK is going to be great I can feel it, hopefully Swann wins the belt. Also hope we get a rematch with Ced/Neese if given a proper story and by the looks of it with Foxy looking on we're going to get one, I think this could be a great feud. 

Also I'm HYPED for Tozawa and Gentleman Jack's debut.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



Spoiler



The debut episode of 205 Live will air on the WWE Network at 10 PM from Columbia, South Carolina, headlined by WWE Cruiserweight champion Brian Kendrick vs. Rich Swann.

We noted over the weekend that a number of Cruisers were slated for the show. We are told that tonight's episode will be an "all hands on deck" situation with everyone in the Cruiserweight division being brought in, with the exception of Sin Cara.

While we don't know what his potential role may be, there was also talk at last night's Raw taping that Austin Aries could be involved on 205 Live, possibly as soon as tonight's debut. Aries is currently out of action after undergoing surgery to repair a broken orbital bone, but that wouldn't prevent him from appearing in a non-physical role.

Tonight's broadcast will be live and is listed for 45 minutes on the WWE Network, although they would obviously have leeway to go longer if necessary. As noted last night on PWInsider.com, 205 Live will effectively replace WWE Superstars on the Network, swapping out a taped show for a weekly live broadcast to provide even more value to subscribers



.


----------



## emm_bee

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Hopefully we see some good storylines for these guys, it's time we saw some character development for more than two or three of them. Cautiously optimistic that this new show will deliver that.

Also hyped for the return of the main main himself, Ho Ho Lun.


----------



## kyle.thomas.west

emm_bee said:


> Hopefully we see some good storylines for these guys, it's time we saw some character development for more than two or three of them. Cautiously optimistic that this new show will deliver that.
> 
> Also hyped for the return of the main main himself, Ho Ho Lun.


Oh man, Ho Ho has been signed? Oh dear...


----------



## emm_bee

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



kyle.thomas.west said:


> Oh man, Ho Ho has been signed? Oh dear...


I believe he was announced as part of the roster earlier this month for this.

The guy is green as anything but I hope he succeeds, obviously needs some seasoning which the Performance Center and NXT will give him, hopefully he and everyone else signed makes the most of the chance they've been given here.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Oh, Austin Aries!


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Add another to the signings as CWC alum and Freelance Wrestling standout Mustafa Ali has reportedly officially signed with WWE for 205 Live.

Come on Mulata and Kenneth Johnson


I think Aries and Strong may both come up to the show if they work tag matches. I doubt they make the mistake ECW did when they lost Miz and Morrison (who brought both shows tag belts to ECW at some point) and basically limited the show to only one belt. Also it doesn't really change anything since the cruisers were already training with and touring with nxt main tv guys and not raw or sd


----------



## just1988

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

*Looking for Jack Gallagher to shine tonight.*


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Just give me Tajiri and I'll be happy.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

THE GREATEST MAN WHO EVER LIVED IS HERE. FUCK YEAH


----------



## wwetna1

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Just give me Tajiri and I'll be happy.


Tajiri is set for the Japan date with NXT too. I'm not sure if his family has moved back over, but he is front and center on the ad videos

It still is funny as hell to me that JJ's GFW tag champs are working 205 Live and never gave up the belts. They should hold him up for them like he did Vince for the IC belt


----------



## Mra22

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Really hilarious how the CW division was supposed to be RAW exclusive but it's on right after SD


----------



## RKing85

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

if 205 Live is like the Cruiserweight Classic, I will be watching every week.

if it's like the Cruiserweight Division on RAW, I will be picking and choosing when I watch.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

AUSTIN DA GAWD ARIES ON COMMENTARY !!!!!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Indian characters who aren't turban wearing caricatures?


----------



## RKing85

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

lol at the Global Force Wrestling tag champions being on WWE tv.

Swallow your pride Jeff and give up on GFW.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Honestly, I never thought I'd see Ho Ho Lun again after he was such a disaster in the CWC.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

They tried hella hard to get a reaction there :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

They started off better than the guys on Raw did when Foley butchered their intro


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Nese is the only one of these four with a chance to make anything of himself in WWE.


----------



## Kabraxal

AA reminding me of Jesse The Body so far on commentary.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Damn Aries slinging shade


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I love Aries' voice he sounds like Terry Funk to me.


----------



## Kabraxal

They needed to open with a CWC style match, not something this normal.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Austin Aries/Cedric Alexander for the belt at WM would be ideal.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

to say this crowd is dead would be an insult to dead people.

Just heard a guy in the third deck ask his buddy to go grab him a beer.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

In my opinion the cruiserweights should all join nxt. Would give nxt new upcoming stars.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

The Bollywood Boyz are my favorite Indian competitors since Tatanka


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I'm just enjoying the commentary trio consisting of Corey Graves, Mauro Ranallo, and Austin Aries :mark:


----------



## RKing85

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Aries is on.

Aries: .....the A team.

Mauro: The A Team?

Aries: you wouldn't know anything about that because you are the C team.

Fucking classic.


----------



## Kabraxal

Bollywood boys still doing nothing for me.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Usos go have to come and fuck them up


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

"The ring is lumpy" :lmao


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Yea...fuck those guys.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

lot of these guys never had to talk on the indy scene and it shows


----------



## RKing85

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Jack Gallagher!!!!

He better fucking this one.


----------



## LB1973

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I see they sorted the commentary desk it was still saying smackdown at the start. Ooo I loved Gallagher on the CWC


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Everytime I see Gallagher makes me imaginate that he needs a Ned Flanders gimmick.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Austin Aries taking the piss out of him :lmao

Anyways, it sounds like Jack is pretty good from what I'm reading here 

Edit: lol ok, that was cool!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I'm sold on this Jack Gallagher lad, this is some of the funniest wrestling I've seen in a long time :lmao:


----------



## ajmaf625

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Jack Gallagher is already my favorite!


----------



## RKing85

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

If 205 Live was a shoot, Jack Gallagher would probably be champ. He's had a couple MMA fights.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

He's making me crack up here :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

Better. But let these guys go Vince.... unshackle this division you out of touch fuck. Too much bland WWE style wrestling.


----------



## LB1973

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I haven't smiled and laughed so much at a wrestling match in eons that was great!


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

so hold up Miz is hosting Talking Smack?


----------



## Mra22

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

This show sucks


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Gallagher is easily the most entertaining guy in the division.

But seriously, who came up with the glorious idea to do this show live after SmackDown? Of course most fans don't stick around for this show and leave the arena as soon as SmackDown ends. They better start taping this shit before SD starts.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Edit.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



wwetna1 said:


> so hold up Miz is hosting Talking Smack?


Yes


----------



## RKing85

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

hope Swann takes the title here


----------



## Tyson Linh

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



wwetna1 said:


> so hold up Miz is hosting Talking Smack?


Yeah I was confused. DB not on Talking Smack tonight?


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I've been operating under the false impression since the late 90's that I love cruiser weight wrestling. I think that affection was actually reserved for the lucha libre style of performance. Not to say I dislike the normal CW style, just a preference for the flippy shit at the lighter weight classes.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I miss the flippy style of cruiserweights


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



Tyson Linh said:


> Yeah I was confused. DB not on Talking Smack tonight?


Bryan and Shane both weren't shown on SD. They may have both took a week off. They didn't appear in the stretcher segment or even in the contract signing as Renee dd that


----------



## southrnbygrace

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



wwetna1 said:


> so hold up Miz is hosting Talking Smack?


That's what I said! At least now I know I can skip it. I definitely don't need more Miz in my life.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

The feels in Swann's vignette :mj2


----------



## LB1973

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Flippy can two things though, injuries and botches. Its very hard to do live, remember most of the CWC was taped i'd love to know what they edited out i can guess there was some mess ups in there.


----------



## Abisial

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Why are they giving Swann literally no offense.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



Abisial said:


> Why are they giving Swann literally no offense.


He will win


----------



## Kabraxal

Too much WWE style babyfacing... we want CWC damn it.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

I'm enjoying this match and the Bucks destroyed the Cavs and life is good!!!


----------



## Abisial

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*



Mra22 said:


> He will win


I'll take it! 

:mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

This match is superb


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Hope Kendrick now leave the CWD and go to the main league.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Christ Almighty that was fantastic. Swann is the man!


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Swan won them over, respect that


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

*BAW GOD HE DID IT*

 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Rich Swann did it!


----------



## Mra22

Knew Swann would win, happy for him. Those pops though!



Abisial said:


> I'll take it!
> 
> :mark:


Called it lol


----------



## Abisial

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Like I said. Swann and Cedric are the keys to getting this division over.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Feels :mj2


----------



## RKing85

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

glad Swann won. This division right now needs him as champ way more than they do Kendrick as champ.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Holy shit can't believe they took the belt off of TBK so soon. I mean I dig Swann but it wasn't much of a chase to be honest.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: New CW Division Show: 205 Live premieres Nov. 29 on WWE Network*

Black Jericho did it!


----------



## Rex Rasslin

What the fuck?


----------



## The RainMaker

In Vino Veritas said:


> What the fuck?


CAN YOU HANDLE THIS?


----------



## december_blue

Swann is the man! Glad they are running with him.


----------



## Jersey

Why isn't Pac not included in this?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Really happy Swann won the belt, he deserves it, really good match towards the end too.

Jack Gallagher was also immense, watching him wrestle is fascinating.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

It's still batshit nuts they're putting this out post Smackdown Live but at least it's building guys up and helping them to get over. While the crowd were mostly dead they seemed to enjoy Jackie boy and they got invested in the main event. Best title match since CWC came to the main roster. Swanns post match interview was great.

Those sit down vignettes and VT packages will do more to introduce the characters than a bumbling in ring intro from Foley on RAW ever will.


----------



## wwetna1

kendo_nagasaki said:


> It's still batshit nuts they're putting this out post Smackdown Live but at least it's building guys up and helping them to get over. While the crowd were mostly dead they seemed to enjoy Jackie boy and they got invested in the main event. Best title match since CWC came to the main roster. Swanns post match interview was great.
> 
> Those sit down vignettes and VT packages will do more to introduce the characters than a bumbling in ring intro from Foley on RAW ever will.


People seem to be glossing over that they can't tape it before SD. They didn't tape ECW before SD either almost all the time bar stuff like the Strip Poker show. The start time to get to these tapings is 6:15-6:30 for people. That gives them time to do a match or two and fill it out with recaps like Superstars became or Main Event has become since SD went live. 

IF SD started a hour later like Raw used to run when it was two hours and they would tape HEat, it would be plausible but it just isn't right now. 

Also about the crowd shrinking after SD. People want a CWC feel and that only happened because of the small Full Sail audience. Anyone who stays wants to be there and participate in the show and tapings. They want to invest in the workers unlike on raw who didn't give a fuck about them and saw them as simply another Neville. All WWE has to do is cut the lights out to black out the crowd and focus on the ring like with ECW


----------



## Pizzamorg

So I watched the first 20 minutes of this, is this more contextless matches for the Cruiserweight's where all they get is what they bring in with them? Because if so, why? They were putting on great matches on Raw, that was never in question, what they needed was stories to tell and so if this is gonna be all in ring as well... what is the point? 

Also did Austin Aries hint he's joining the division? 

And it's funny that the CW is Raw's but it's taped after SmackDown and with no adjustment to their set.


----------



## [email protected]

That was a great ending to the show. Tag match fell completely flat, but everything after that was enjoyable. Austin Aries reign of terror is going to be something to behold. If you haven't been familiar with his work in the past....get ready.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

PaigeLover said:


> Why isn't Pac not included in this?


Don't know, he should be, he would fit in perfectly and he's doing literally nothing on Raw. Off topic, but I really hope Flex Kavana appears at Wrestlemania next year. 

I really liked 205 Live. Smart to make the show a big deal out of the gate with a title change. Wasn't the greatest match, but pretty good- I'm still waiting for the cruiserweights to really wow me with a standout match post-CWC. But Swann's charisma shone, he woke up the Smackdown crowd which were reacting to the show politely at best before he showed up. And great move to have Kendrick interviewed post match to allow him to sell his determination to come back and get his title. It shows he's not being transitioned out of the title picture in the slightest.

Made me so happy to see Jack Gallagher again. That guy is amazing. Speaking of amazing, does Akira Tozawa's involvement in this show mean he signed a WWE contract?! I was under the impression he was doing the Kota Ibushi thing of just appearing whenever.

Also, Austin Aries' involvement is intriguing. Wasn't the greatest commentator- he didn't have a ton to say, and he had the same problem a lot of wrestlers have as guest commentators, not speaking clearly/loudly enough into his mic. But teasing that he's coming for the Cruiserweight Title... wow! I figured he'd be in NXT for a long time to come. Either his injury has led WWE to fast-track him... or maybe he went into business for himself... hahaha, highly unlikely, but I chuckle at the thought of it.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Good episode overall. Hopefully they can get some momentum going as WWE really gave them the 'ol main roster special.

Gallagher is EXTRAORDINARY. I wondered if his style would work infront of more mainstream fans and it absolutely did. Again.... EXTRAORDINARY.

Swann's great. Kendrick's great. Match was great and I think their rivalry could be great.

Despite the fans leaving, the poor taping placement and the redundancy of them remaining on Raw there is hope. But don't let WWE know about it because killing hope is kind of their thing.


----------



## americanoutlaw

I got to watch this and have to say it was great

I think the WWE should just get rid of the Raw only CW title and have it on all of the brands because is it really an raw only title?? the wrestlers fight in both raw and NXT


----------



## Red Hair

-***** Italiano- said:


> Good episode overall. Hopefully they can get some momentum going as WWE really gave them the 'ol main roster special.
> 
> *Gallagher is EXTRAORDINARY. I wondered if his style would work infront of more mainstream fans and it absolutely did. Again.... EXTRAORDINARY.*
> 
> Swann's great. Kendrick's great. Match was great and I think their rivalry could be great.
> 
> Despite the fans leaving, the poor taping placement and the redundancy of them remaining on Raw there is hope. But don't let WWE know about it because killing hope is kind of their thing.


Gallagher does that technician shit better than Zack Sabre IMO, what he does actually looks effective and his comedy always hit home for some reason. I love when he puts his opponents in a "ball", it would be more badass if he germaned from it or at least did an elbow drop to the spine.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

PhenomenalEmpire said:


> Gallagher does that technician shit better than Zack Sabre IMO, what he does actually looks effective and his comedy always hit home for some reason. I love when he puts his opponents in a "ball", it would be more badass if he germaned from it or at least did an elbow drop to the spine.


Agreed and I love Sabre jr. 

I think the difference is he can make technical moves look big. You have to make it so people can see what is actually happening.


----------



## snitskylover

I think they should scrap this CW nonsense altogether. Nobody wants to see skinny dweebs there's not enough giants as there is.


----------



## mightymike1986

PhenomenalEmpire said:


> Gallagher does that technician shit better than Zack Sabre IMO, what he does actually looks effective and his comedy always hit home for some reason. I love when he puts his opponents in a "ball", it would be more badass if he germaned from it or at least did an elbow drop to the spine.


The "ball" is humorous, and if he wasn't such a good technical wrestler, it would be a stupid joke, but it's entertaingly believable (in the wrestling world of course). Jack is my favorite addition to the CW division. I was blown away by his wrestling and toughness in the CWC.....and honestly.....Zack Sabre bored me in the tournament and felt he was a bit overrated/hyped. His skills were good, it just didn't do it for me for some reason, maybe Jack just has that look and charisma that catch the attention more. This is a total Vince comment.....but Zack needs to muscle up.


----------



## Huggerlover

Jack Gallagher is really the complete package. Great in ring with a really fun style, a developed and interesting character and good on the mic, judging by the few backstage promos I've seen. I think he could get over huge if he is allowed too.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

mightymike1986 said:


> The "ball" is humorous, and if he wasn't such a good technical wrestler, it would be a stupid joke, but it's entertaingly believable (in the wrestling world of course). Jack is my favorite addition to the CW division. I was blown away by his wrestling and toughness in the CWC.....and honestly.....Zack Sabre bored me in the tournament and felt he was a bit overrated/hyped. His skills were good, it just didn't do it for me for some reason, maybe Jack just has that look and charisma that catch the attention more. This is a total Vince comment.....but Zack needs to muscle up.


I was right there with you in being bored to death by ZSJ. After all the hype I expected tons more than I saw in the CWC, he ACTUALLY looked like someone any random in the street could beat up. I really dig Gallagher though, he brings a level of performance to the technical stuff and his showmanship makes it so much more entertaining.


----------



## Red Hair

mightymike1986 said:


> The "ball" is humorous, and if he wasn't such a good technical wrestler, it would be a stupid joke, but it's entertaingly believable (in the wrestling world of course). Jack is my favorite addition to the CW division. I was blown away by his wrestling and toughness in the CWC.....and honestly.....Zack Sabre bored me in the tournament and felt he was a bit overrated/hyped. His skills were good, it just didn't do it for me for some reason, maybe Jack just has that look and charisma that catch the attention more. This is a total Vince comment.....but Zack needs to muscle up.


Don't be ashamed. In fact, it was ZSJ's physique that drew me off of him. He looks like a 16 year old having his first match! The only thing that stands out about him is that U.K. garb he wears to the ring, but y'know, a piece of clothing can only take you so far. Dude is a fuckin twig. He has to submit his guys, cause there is no way in hell he could pull of a believable slam. If I was wrestling him...I would no sell *everything.*

Good thing I'm behind a keyboard.


----------



## Jonny '88

Just had this recorded and getting to it now. Why isn't Superstars on the network today? Has it been cancelled? Instead of Superstars, they are doing 205 Live instead? No weekly updates except This Week? sorry I've been busy.


----------



## wwetna1

PhenomenalEmpire said:


> Don't be ashamed. In fact, it was ZSJ's physique that drew me off of him. He looks like a 16 year old having his first match! The only thing that stands out about him is that U.K. garb he wears to the ring, but y'know, a piece of clothing can only take you so far. Dude is a fuckin twig. He has to submit his guys, cause there is no way in hell he could pull of a believable slam. If I was wrestling him...I would no sell *everything.*
> 
> Good thing I'm behind a keyboard.


He got caught up and tore apart in the CWC because of Dar and Gallagher. Dar is younger than him, has a better physique, and has a sense of cocky heel with his work. Gallagher is fun, is technical, is whimsical and includes the crowd. Sabre just didn't have a look, skill set, or personality. Why pay him what he may be looking for when you can pay those two?


----------



## Pizzamorg

So I finished watching the first episode of 205 Live. I still find the whole concept of it kinda pointless - I mean I get that you might feel further exposure might be needed for an Average Joe audience, fine, but if you’re going to give no more time to storytelling or character work than you did in your average episode of the CW Classic, then what is this show achieving? Just further in ring action? We already have plenty of that, the CW’s in ring ability was never in question, the problem was they were all looking like lost puppies trying to find purpose in the choreography. 

But if it’s still fun even despite all of that? Then I’m still game and I’m sure it will be very fun now moving forwards given they’ve put the title on Rich Swann. I didn’t realise how real Swann’s backstory was, some of the more “colourful” (I know how disgusting that sounds) details have actually been left out. Well done WWE. I love that little speech after Swann won the title, reading up on him a bit certainly help, but I'm finally sold on a CW champion. It only took two gos in very quick succession to get it right!

Elsewhere, the Bollywood Boys get the historic first win of the show? Interesting choice. The match itself was a bit of a nothing match too really. I did love the terrible interviewing after the match though. She made it so awkward for them corning them on the ramp. Also lumpy matts and greasy ropes? Wut?

Also, yay! Jack Gallagher finally got his debut!! I love watching this dude work. It’s just a shame that by the time he came out you could hear a cricket fart in that arena. The audio video team weren’t even doing a very good job in disguising the fact, they may as well have edited in tumbleweeds.


----------



## wwetna1

Well tbh they got some character development. The CW talent wasn't even given vignettes individually on Raw and Foley botched all their intros in the debut


----------



## Pizzamorg

wwetna1 said:


> Well tbh they got some character development. The CW talent wasn't even given vignettes individually on Raw and Foley botched all their intros in the debut


I guess but that is because we've comparing repacked, recorded interviews from the CW Classic sandwiched around the matches to the absolute nothing they get on Raw. You literally could have had them make fart noises into the camera and it would count as more storytelling and character development than what they had on Raw. 

It's lucky that the division is still so colourful in their characters and in ring styles so they can bring stuff to the matches even though they are given fuck all to work with. As soon as someone turns up who is a bit bland or average in the ring, this whole CW Division is gonna swallow them whole.


----------



## mrdiamond77

I watched the first episode and enjoyed it. Pleased for Rich Swann who deserves to be CW Champion. Also agree with everybody that likes Jack Gallagher. Great in the ring and hugely entertaining.


----------



## wwetna1

WWE added the series to Hulu last night as said on the TLC ppv


----------



## SureUmm

Jonny '88 said:


> Just had this recorded and getting to it now. Why isn't Superstars on the network today? Has it been cancelled? Instead of Superstars, they are doing 205 Live instead? No weekly updates except This Week? sorry I've been busy.


205Live has officially replaced Superstars. Superstars is cancelled. Curtis Axel appreciates your concern.


----------



## the_hound

i'm getting sick and tired of see the crowd reactions, fuck off and die kevin dunn

holy fuck AA taken a dig at mauros contract rumors lol

a fucking rematch again


----------



## I drink and I know things

Noam Dar is my least favorite cruiserweight not named HoHo


----------



## RKing85

it is absurd how quiet the crowds have been for 205 Live. I was expecting dead crowds. I was not expecting THIS dead crowds.


----------



## MrJT

most of the crowd is outtie

:vince7


----------



## I drink and I know things

RKing85 said:


> it is absurd how quiet the crowds have been for 205 Live. I was expecting dead crowds. I was not expecting THIS dead crowds.


It would help if they didn't have "Mr. Vanilla" aka Noam Dar involved to kick things off. Dude is a crowd killer...


----------



## the_hound

sould be at full sail, dunn has killed this big time


----------



## RKing85

Alexander losses. LOL.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dar got the win, that's what the f*ck I'm talking about.


----------



## Prayer Police

that match was a little bit too long


----------



## Abisial

Jesus, his voice is annoying.


----------



## the_hound

well in dar, this guy was awesome in icw


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mustafa has some quality in him tbh.


----------



## SureUmm

Noam Dar cracks me up, and he's a lot better than I thought he was at first.


----------



## Prayer Police

not digging this Cedric/Foxx angle.

Fuckin' Gallagher/Daivari three times in a row!!!? Welcome to the WWE.


----------



## the_hound

ANOTHER REMATCH oh ffs


----------



## DammitChrist

I love Austin Aries's witty comments :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

Who in the name of fuck came up with the idea to have this show AFTER Smackdown? One of the dumbest fucking things I can remember WWE doing, and that's fucking saying something.


----------



## SureUmm

Looks like they're building heels for Swann. Both matches saw the face look like they'd come back but just never got much offense.


----------



## RKing85

two matches in, two wrong winners


----------



## the_hound

RKing85 said:


> two matches in, two wrong winners


or how about diversity, i hate the same pricks winning all the time


----------



## Prayer Police

haha, AA tearing into TJP.
I would like to see a feud between these two here in the WWE.


----------



## the_hound

sorry but GET AA on RAW instead of sacton


----------



## DammitChrist

Austin Aries roasting T.J Perkins on commentary lol


----------



## safc-scotty

I drink and I know things said:


> Who in the name of fuck came up with the idea to have this show AFTER Smackdown? One of the dumbest fucking things I can remember WWE doing, and that's fucking saying something.


100% this. Just some of the dumbest shit you'll ever see. 

Now I know some people don't like the CW's (probably not the people in this thread to be fair), but there really is a nice mix of CW's that they've picked up (in ring styles and even characters) and they're throwing them under the bus in this current format. I'm honestly surprised so many people stay. I really thought more than half of the fans would leave after Smackdown. Even then I feel like people are probably feeling obliged to stay as to not look rude. Even it was live before Smackdown they would get better reactions and fan involvement 100%. 

Anyway, the action so far over both shows has been good. Was really impressed with Dar's work in the 1st match and appreciated the attempt to build his character after the match with a decent short promo. Got three feuds on the go now with Dar/Alexander, Davari/Gallagher and whatever is going on with Swann/TBK and Perkins. Swann seems to be getting better reactions by the week so it does give me some hope that the reactions to the division and it's competitors will get better over time.


----------



## Prayer Police

"...or are you out here trying to find a Pikachu?" hahahah


----------



## SureUmm

This is alright but not nearly as good as their match last week.


----------



## safc-scotty

AA - TJ you really think you can beat either of these on anything other than video games :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

If they filmed this right before Smackdown, can they even call it "205 Live"?

Aries is straight up savage towards Perkins


----------



## DammitChrist

Austin Aries- "stop hiding behind me, Mauro! Stop hiding behind me, Mauro!" :lmao


----------



## safc-scotty

Prayer Police said:


> If they filmed this right before Smackdown, can they even call it "205 Live"?
> 
> Aries is straight up savage towards Perkins


Well if it also aired before Smackdown they could. Even then, I'd prefer it airing on a couple hour tape delay with better reactions than after Smackdown with 2/3's of the show in almost complete silence. Nice reaction for the last match and post match angle though which was nice to see!

Your sig man :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

safc-scotty said:


> Well if it also aired before Smackdown they could. Even then, I'd prefer it airing on a couple hour tape delay with better reactions than after Smackdown with 2/3's of the show in almost complete silence. Nice reaction for the last match and post match angle though which was nice to see!
> 
> Your sig man :lmao :lmao :lmao


So y o ur idea is to air the show for what 30mins a night in a half full arena as people get ready to go to seats after buying merch and food? This isn't like taping Heat, hell it isn't like taping ecw before sd since sd is live now. The start time for ad is literally 7pm.in central time zones and doors open at 6:15-6:30. You're giving no one any time to even sit down and settle in for the show during the work/school week as far as the crowd attendees.

The only way that it is possibly feasible to air or tape a 45min - hour of this show is after SDL short of pushing SDL start time back an hour to what Raws used to be when they taped Heat


----------



## safc-scotty

wwetna1 said:


> So y o ur idea is to air the show for what 30mins a night in a half full arena as people get ready to go to seats after buying merch and food? This isn't like taping Heat, hell it isn't like taping ecw before sd since sd is live now. The start time for ad is literally 7pm.in central time zones and doors open at 6:15-6:30. You're giving no one any time to even sit down and settle in for the show during the work/school week as far as the crowd attendees.
> 
> The only way that it is possibly feasible to air or tape a 45min - hour of this show is after SDL short of pushing SDL start time back an hour to what Raws used to be when they taped Heat


Ah, I wasn't really aware of the time issues but assumed it wouldn't really be an issue as they were still taping Main Event prior to Smackdown before 205 started and they tape superstars before Raw weren't they? I'm not sure how the different time zones in America affect things as both Raw and Smackdown just start at 1am every week here.

Anyway, aren't they performing in half empty arenas anyway? Last week it was reported that loads left and this week you could see plenty of empty seats during one of the matches when the camera flipped. The fact is that it's daft to expect a crowd to get excited for a bunch of guys they barely know AFTER they've already seen the guys they came to see. Take that Dar/Alexander match for example, there were plenty of spots where they were trying to build support for Alexander but the crowd just didn't come for them where I think they may have were it before Smackdown. In an ideal world you'd have it live after Smackdown and people would all stay and be just as invested in it as they were Smackdown, but at the moment I think it'll kill the show if you see them performing in front of a completely dead crowd each week for most of the show (They did get into the main event at least). I suppose either way (before or after) has it's issues though and the show may just be a lot better were it taped at full sail or somewhere similar.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

The only good thing about 205 Live so far has been AA burying people on commentary. I do like that they're finally trying to develop some angles and characters but everybody in this division aside from TBK is a significantly worse actor and promo than main roster average. 

Swann and Gallagher have some charisma so even if they're awful at feud building they should still be okay. Dar is such a fucking smug looking little prick that if he can unswallow his tongue he should be able to get some heat. Like Ali said, he gets heat automatically so he'll be okay. Everybody else is going to have it rough including Cedric once that CWC goodwill wears off.

I'm thinking maybe the CWs should wrestle the main roster on Raw and then each other on 205, otherwise they're going to be reapeating the same matches a shit ton, besides it seems dumb to not ever have a Sami vs Ced match because Sami is 7 lbs heavier than him.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I had to miss the live broadcast, just watched the replay.

Dar, Alexander, and Fox is the most interesting thing Alicia Fox has done 

Jack Gallagher impresses every week, it's almost like he's made it his life mission to get over with the silliest gimmick ever.

Swann and Kendrick having their rematch right away feels weird, I feel like there should have been a couple of weeks of _stuff_ before it.

I was glad to see Perkins, I was wondering where he went :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix

If you taped it before Smackdown, than the crowd would still be empty as folks would get there late sort of deal. Taping it after is better because the non-CW fan leaves, and then the nosebleed second fans and the like are allowed to move down to better seats.


----------



## wwetna1

safc-scotty said:


> Ah, I wasn't really aware of the time issues but assumed it wouldn't really be an issue as they were still taping Main Event prior to Smackdown before 205 started and they tape superstars before Raw weren't they? I'm not sure how the different time zones in America affect things as both Raw and Smackdown just start at 1am every week here.
> 
> Anyway, aren't they performing in half empty arenas anyway? Last week it was reported that loads left and this week you could see plenty of empty seats during one of the matches when the camera flipped. The fact is that it's daft to expect a crowd to get excited for a bunch of guys they barely know AFTER they've already seen the guys they came to see. Take that Dar/Alexander match for example, there were plenty of spots where they were trying to build support for Alexander but the crowd just didn't come for them where I think they may have were it before Smackdown. In an ideal world you'd have it live after Smackdown and people would all stay and be just as invested in it as they were Smackdown, but at the moment I think it'll kill the show if you see them performing in front of a completely dead crowd each week for most of the show (They did get into the main event at least). I suppose either way (before or after) has it's issues though and the show may just be a lot better were it taped at full sail or somewhere similar.



The problem is people are filling to their seats to start the tapings. It's easier to trickle down from the top and fill in gaps that it is having front rows not filled in properly. 

Back when sd was a taped show, they opened doors at 6:15-630 and then they did a dark match while people filled in from their lines for merch and food. They then went to tape Main Event or ECW as an actual 1hr show with commercial breaks and interviews in front the live crowd . Then they switched to SD at like 8 central / 9 eastern. It's the method they used to tape Heat when Raw was a 2hr show that stated an hour later. 

Yes you were right Superstars is taped and that Main Event was taped since SD went live, but they are as mashups. They tape two matches before a crowd that are usually short and add in recaps from Raw in post production. 

They are trying to build continuity for the CW guys with 205 live where they do interviews, hype videos, etc. 

The only way to work that would be that they move SD back an hour


----------



## The Nuke

Good matches, but I don't think having 2 of them being repeats of the first episode is smart booking. Aries is great on commentary though.

Could care less about the crowd. IF they are going to be that dead and still film live, then they should have the camera work focus more on the in ring as opposed to having wide shots of the crowd. The show is only for the Wrestling fans watching at home anyway.

Doesn't help that the WWE style has the guys playing to the crowd, and it just makes it seem embarrassing when they try to get the crowd involved by looking to the crowd when they are about to do a top rope move, etc.


----------



## Kabraxal

This isn't the CWC level that is for sure... they have managed to drown it in the WWE style to the point I can't stand watching it. It is like the WWE is deathly afraid of letting a different style shine and expose the fact that maybe they need to rethink how they do things.


----------



## Pizzamorg

A real nothing show but Dar and Alexander are naturally talented enough to make something out of nothing. The rest of the matches were just boring repeats, the CW Division already looks thin as hell.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Thoughts about this week:

Gallagher's backstage bit was supremely entertaining, his gentleman gimmick was trolling Davari so hard.

I've always had a soft spot for TJ Perkins. He just feels young and cool, like the cruiserweight divison should be. I like that he's straddling the line between face and heel right now. It also feels very organic to me. He lost clean while champion, and then lost the championship, not a bad rationale to turn heel.

I don't know how to feel about Mustafa Alli. The idea that he has to be a bad guy because of him being Pakistani makes me feel immense guilt. The match did give us one of the best Austin Ares calls of the night, however. "I would have made it back to the ring in 4." :lmao

I'm going to miss Ares on commentary 

This was definitely a filler episode, but I'm expecting good things at Roadblock


----------



## Prayer Police

IMHO, probably the best 205Live to date even if it's just the third show.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Jack Gallagher is brilliant. Already looking forward to his future title run when it happens.


----------



## Genking48

Gallagher is clearly the only reason to watch this show, really soured on Kendrick, liked him back in 2008 in his TBK days, this is like hobo Kendrick that has gotten all excitement sucked out from him.

The Mustafa Ali and Daivari tweets also brought a smile to my face

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809523166028713984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809523408170024960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809523669110243328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809523777377865730


----------



## Jack Gibson

I feel like it's a good show to give the wrestlers some character development which they just don't get on RAW, also how do you feel about Aries on commentary so far?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Commentary no-selling the Austin Aries chants? :lmao


----------



## safc-scotty

That was a close call on that Dorado dive... Could very easily have broken his neck.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Neville sounds like he'd voice a bad guy in a horror movie or something


----------



## wwetna1

I want Tajiri to fuck people up


----------



## wwetna1

Some of these guys still got to learn how and when to look at a crowd. Gulak has talent but he didn't take a second there to even interact as a face or heel on the way down. Its sad a 21 year old Dar is smarter than him there


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I like the love triangle, but would like it more if it wasn't Alicia Fox. Out of all the women WWE has employed, they go with Alicia?


----------



## wwetna1

MillionDollarProns said:


> I like the love triangle, but would like it more if it wasn't Alicia Fox. Out of all the women WWE has employed, they go with Alicia?


Who else fits? Dana is the only other one available since Summer is rehabbing. Alicia looks better than Dana, that black ain't cracked


----------



## Jason Golden

wwetna1 said:


> Who else fits? Dana is the only other one available since Summer is rehabbing. Alicia looks better than Dana, that black ain't cracked


Plus it gives Alica something to do. She really wasn't being utilized prior to this.


----------



## The RainMaker

MillionDollarProns said:


> I like the love triangle, but would like it more if it wasn't Alicia Fox. Out of all the women WWE has employed, they go with Alicia?


I mean, she's black. Vince don't do interracial relationships.


----------



## DammitChrist

Good match! It can go either way


----------



## SureUmm

Neville is like the Undertaker of 205Live, it's so badass.


----------



## Mordecay

Final boss Neville is awesome


----------



## safc-scotty

Anyone think Neville should get rid of the red arrow for the time being whilst he's a heel? It's just too impressive as a move that the crowd is always going to pop for it. Maybe he should just keep it for desperate 'big match' scenarios.


----------



## SureUmm

safc-scotty said:


> Anyone think Neville should get rid of the red arrow for the time being whilst he's a heel? It's just too impressive as a move that the crowd is always going to pop for it. Maybe he should just keep it for desperate 'big match' scenarios.


He could definitely add some kind of power finisher to the mix. But I like it because he's the King of the Cruiserweights, he should have the most badass finish in the division.


----------



## safc-scotty

SureUmm said:


> He could definitely add some kind of power finisher to the mix. But I like it because he's the King of the Cruiserweights, he should have the most badass finish in the division.


Didn't really think of it like that but that actually makes a lot of sense. Just when I saw him climbing up to the top rope and you can feel the crowd getting excited for the red arrow, thought it could have been good for him to jump down and hit a power finisher instead to get some heat instead of the pop the red arrow gets.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

After Eddie we finally found our new lovable cheater in Aries. He is already over with the crowd with 'poke him in the eye'; just imagine when he starts his antics in the ring lol. And also - hopefully - after a great in ring career that lasts as long as possible, him being commentator is a huge possibility imo. Imagine Corey in one, AA on the other brand; simply awesome.


----------



## Piers

I'm really enjoying the Dar/Alexander/Fox angle, and Neville is doing great as a heel.

I just wish Daivari used a carpet for his finisher :cena


----------



## coreysamson

My first week of watching this since the first episode. Went through wrestling exhaustion but was pleasantly surprised after watching this.

Holy shit, CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT!!!!

Gallagher = Gentleman, classy Brit that can outwit anyone with his technical wizardry; looks, acts, and talks the gimmick

Daivari = guy trying to "expose" Gallagher for what he really is, decent heel, wrestles like one too

Cedric = has a love angle that will help flesh him out, very impressive in-ring and charismatic, great look

Dar = sneaky and dastardly heel trying to steal Cedric's girl, has the mannerisms and facial expressions down pat

Gulak = probably the most bland Cruiserweight but hopefully they'll do something with his borderline chauvinistic comments, capitalize on a womanizer gimmick to get needed heat on him

Swann = totally likeable, huge ball of charisma, fun loving guy

Perkins = so far just the gamer dabber guy but he's a work in progress and hopefully he'll expand from the white meat babyface role that hurts many newcomers to main roster

Kendrick = not too sure but he plays on the psyche of his opponents pretty well, sneaky and untrustworthy, good heel tactics and above average psychology in character and in ring

Neville = King of the Cruiserweights, new attitude and energy, beard fits the heel persona, no allegiances, just him at the top of the CW mountain

I was nervous at the start of the division on Raw but with 205 Live it's a good supplement and hopefully they'll keep the ball rolling on these developments.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> After Eddie we finally found our new lovable cheater in Aries. He is already over with the crowd with 'poke him in the eye'; just imagine when he starts his antics in the ring lol. And also - hopefully - after a great in ring career that lasts as long as possible, him being commentator is a huge possibility imo. Imagine Corey in one, AA on the other brand; simply awesome.


Yeah I love how Aries' answer every time he gets asked, "what would you do?", it's always, "poke em in the eye". Aries is great on commentary and I can't wait until he becomes a full time CW. I went from being luke-warm on the guy in NXT to loving him in 4 weeks after doing commentary.

I think this episode on 205 Live was the best one yet. As said way more eloquently above, everyone had a clear purpose. Raw should take notes. And of course, Neville immediately brings things to a new level.


----------



## shutupchico

i really like the decision to turn neville heel. we're not gonna get any pandering with him, he'll play the heel role the way it's supposed to be played. i didn't like all the rest holds he was using on the 205 live match. if you're king of the cruiserweights, that means you're the king of cruiserweight style... a style which doesn't normally involve many rest holds. tj perkins is who i feel is the best in the division. for some reason, he reminds me of bret hart. i thought that before he started the glasses gimmick too.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The CW division and 205 Live are really starting to pick up.

I am enjoying the Swann/Perkins vs Kendrick/Neville stuff.

I am also enjoying Alexander/Fox/Dar and Gallagher/Daivari.

We got some decent feuds going on. 2017 will have more hopefully. And let's not forget the return of Tajiri.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I'm anxiously awaiting tonight's Gentlemen's Duel. 
Will it be something new and interesting?
Will it be something so silly and convoluted that it will never be tried or spoken of again?
Will someone actually be shot with a pistol?
Or will it just be another in a long line of Gallagher vs. Daivari matches, albeit with a catchy name this time?

I'm personally hoping for an actual duel. WWE has struggled to gain attention for the cruiserweight division. What could garner more attention than someone actually getting their bicep torn to shreds by a real bullet?

Anyone know if the cruiserweights are on the Raw or Smackdown tour since they are at both shows? I'm assuming it's Raw tour minus the Tuesday show when they film 205 live.

If I'm all alone in here for the show I might as well get naked.


----------



## SureUmm

Look, you can't tell me this is the most exciting hour on television and put on a Tony Nese match. Talk about mixed messages.


----------



## DammitChrist

Even Austin Aries is caught off-gaurd by Noam Dar :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I feel like Renee Young gets more screen time than any other Smackdown talent 

It's hard to take Neville's American racism thing seriously when we have other people on the roster that have "I have to be heel because I'm Pakistani" gimmics


----------



## SureUmm

Got some weird rapey vibes from Neville doing that interview in his gear.


----------



## Abisial

Ali face turn?


----------



## wwetna1

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Anyone know if the cruiserweights are on the Raw or Smackdown tour since they are at both shows? I'm assuming it's Raw tour minus the Tuesday show when they film 205 live.


They tour with nxt since most still have indy dates to do


Flipped the script with the foreigner earning respect; his music is dope


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Gentleman's Duel match type in WWE2k18 plz


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Abisial said:


> Ali face turn?


It's his hometown. Even Jack Swagger gets a pop once a year when they're in Oklahoma.


----------



## the_hound

the fuck is this shit


----------



## Abisial

Kowalski's Killer said:


> It's his hometown. Even Jack Swagger gets a pop once a year when they're in Oklahoma.


It was more the promo and the commentators rather than the pop that made it seem like a face turn.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

This is the greatest :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

5 paces instead of 10. I love Gallagher :lol


----------



## Abisial

"Gallaghers using the Umbrella like a Rapier"


"...Excuse me Mauro?" 


:lol


----------



## the_hound

fuck it, JACK GALLACHER IS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Why am I just now seeing Jack Gallagher!? :lol This guy is a natural. :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

This duel was stupid.


----------



## Mordecay

Lol at Jackie boy, he is great


----------



## SureUmm

That was one of the funniest things I've ever seen in WWE. If WWE likes comedy so much, Jack Gallagher is their man.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Gallagher's the man. :lmao


----------



## the_hound

ah ffs wwe can't you use some of his ecw footage to show how brutally sick tajiri can be


----------



## Abisial

Good pop for Swann.

If he loses here I hope they don't drop him down the pole.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Abisial said:


> It was more the promo and the commentators rather than the pop that made it seem like a face turn.


I didn't see that when I commented.
I just realized that my Network is on a delay of some sort. I'm watching "live" and I'm right now watching the Daivari promo and you guys are talking about the duel.


----------



## DammitChrist

Aries taking the random cheap shot by telling Mauro that the ring announcer's salary is double the amount of his :lmao


----------



## SureUmm

I hoped against hope that Swann would drop the dancing and smiling tonight, since Neville has beaten the shit out of him the last few weeks.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

It's weird to me that, to get a chance to become the champion, you have to beat the champion first, thus doing the thing that would make you the champion normally.


----------



## Kabraxal

Like Aries trying to calm the chants in later weeks with his commentary. Hopefully the idiotic crowds take the hint.


----------



## SureUmm

Neville is reminding me of Chris Benoit in his prime right now.


----------



## DammitChrist

SureUmm said:


> Neville is reminding me of Chris Benoit in his prime right now.


Is it because of the technical skills and the intensity?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

This was a good show


----------



## Abisial

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I didn't see that when I commented.
> I just realized that my Network is on a delay of some sort. I'm watching "live" and I'm right now watching the Daivari promo and you guys are talking about the duel.


Yea the WWE network delay is a bit ridiculous at times.


----------



## Kabraxal

Good match... love the superplex finishing it.


----------



## SureUmm

Neville wins with a superplex, in an effectively understated finish. It helps that it was the damndest superplex of all time.


----------



## the_hound

SureUmm said:


> Neville wins with a superplex, in an effectively understated finish. It helps that it was the damndest superplex of all time.


rains would have kicked out of that


----------



## DammitChrist

The match ending with the Superplex made sense too. Rich Swann has an injury to his lower back, and he was in too much pain to kick out of that.


----------



## Jason Golden

When Neville was talking about how Rich Swann was his young boy....Yeah. A little bit awkward.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

That was a great show. I was really hoping 205 Live would succeed but then the first show seemed like a Mini Me version of Superstars.
Now they've got personalities, concise storylines, great matches(Neville vs. Swan tonight was sick) and the Gentleman's Duel(Raw and Smackdown dream of having a segment like that).


----------



## Jason Golden

Duel Time!

That was a great episode. Neville vs Rich Swann was awesome ass match. Loved The Duel and Noam Dar likes pain.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

This Gallagher guy is a jackass. I like Davari more.


----------



## Genking48

Good episode, the Noam Dar segment was done pretty well, with the announcers making Dar out to be a masochistic freak.

The Neville interview was good, loved the mention of Swann being a young boy!

The duel was awesome, where Gallagher completely outshined Davari on every level, you could have taken Davari and replaced him with any generic heel, this segment was all about Gallagher and his character which he plays to perfection.


----------



## CM Buck

It's the first time I actually cared for the cw division. Good win for nese and gulak was brilliant. Didn't care for the squash match. Decent interview with Neville. Loved the duel. Jack gallegher may be the first pale ginger lad I give a fuck about. And great main event with brilliant psychology by Neville and swann


----------



## Piers

Although I have no problem with that and believe this move has been underrated over the years, I'm surprised Nevile won with a superplex


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Bits I enjoyed this week:

Graves: Don't forget Alicia Fox is celebrated in-ring competitor herself, she's got some veteran knowledge to lend her boyfriend.
AA: (laughing) That was a good one Corey!

Gentleman Jack general awesomeness.

Main event was great but I would have liked to see Neville destroy a few more people before he got a clean win over Swann already, only turned heel a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

kendo_nagasaki said:


> Bits I enjoyed this week:
> 
> *Graves: Don't forget Alicia Fox is celebrated in-ring competitor herself, she's got some veteran knowledge to lend her boyfriend.
> AA: (laughing) That was a good one Corey!*
> 
> Gentleman Jack general awesomeness.
> 
> Main event was great but I would have liked to see Neville destroy a few more people before he got a clean win over Swann already, only turned heel a couple of weeks ago.


This was great. Any other announcer would tow the company line talking about Foxy's excellent in-ring career and accomplishments but Aries just totally shit on her entire career with that small comment. Brilliant!

On a plus side it seems like 205 Live is gaining momentum. Either that or WWE has figured out how to capitalize on a hot dark main event to maintain a large captivated crowd for the show. This is a much better crowd than they've had for previous shows(Dark match after 205 Live):


----------



## CM Buck

Jericho's List said:


> Although I have no problem with that and believe this move has been underrated over the years, I'm surprised Nevile won with a superplex


It made sense from a psychology standpoint. I absolutely loved the finish


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Neville is so awkward in the cruiser weight division. He feels like a Lion in there with chipmunks. I actually watched his match with the homeless looking dude and it just seemed ridiculous anytime hobo got a near fall on Neville.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Gallagher bit reminded me of the Colin Firth character Harry Hart in Kingsmen, at least the scene with the brawl in the pub. 

Will 205 Live get their own tag division? Why have The Bollywood Boys signed otherwise? Also Gulak and Nese always seem to appear in tandem. 

I do like that with only one title the writers are forced to come up with undercard storylines, but I think longer term another title will be necessary. Could be sacriledge, but what about The Revival in the CW division as a tag team? #DIY would be a fit as well. 

Hell, Hideo Itami should relaunch in 2o5 as KENTA, and Tyler Breeze should drop to the division as well. 

Title Scene
Neville
KENTA
Aries
Swan
Kendrick
Perkins
Gran Metalik

Midcard
Lince Dorado
Jack Gallagher
Tyler Breeze
Ariya Davari
Mustafa Ali
Cedric Alexander
Noam Dar

Tag Teams
#DIY
The Revival
Gulak/Nese
Tajiri/Tozawa
Bollywood Boys
Primo/Epico
Lucha Dragons


----------



## 777

I've really been enjoying AA on commentary, it could be a good fit when his in-ring days end. The double heel announcer dynamic is a little odd but not awful and I'm pretty sure it's temporary.


----------



## Ham and Egger

There was a lot of character progression and development for these guys last night. I like what they're doing with Dar and his lowkey masochist gimmick. The segment with GGallagher/Davari was the funniest thing I have seen in quite some time. Gallagher has got "it" and really should be used on the main roster. Ali's shine on his debut was cut short due to the guy getting hurt but luckily he was the hometown boy. This show is getting better as each episode goes on.


----------



## Reign Supreme

I posted a thread on the Raw board that Swann VS Neville was a MOTY candidate, I didn't get any responses but my feeling stands. That was a great match and a lot better than anything Raw and Smackdown has done recently.


----------



## december_blue

Mr. 450 (the guy who faced Mustafa Ali this week) has a Go Fund Me page set up. He suffered a pretty severe knee injury. Kudos to him for finishing the match regardless though.

https://www.gofundme.com/7e-mr-450s-medical-expenses


----------



## wwetna1

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The Gallagher bit reminded me of the Colin Firth character Harry Hart in Kingsmen, at least the scene with the brawl in the pub.
> 
> Will 205 Live get their own tag division? Why have The Bollywood Boys signed otherwise? Also Gulak and Nese always seem to appear in tandem.
> 
> I do like that with only one title the writers are forced to come up with undercard storylines, but I think longer term another title will be necessary. Could be sacriledge, but what about The Revival in the CW division as a tag team? #DIY would be a fit as well.
> 
> Hell, Hideo Itami should relaunch in 2o5 as KENTA, and Tyler Breeze should drop to the division as well.
> 
> Title Scene
> Neville
> KENTA
> Aries
> Swan
> Kendrick
> Perkins
> Gran Metalik
> 
> Midcard
> Lince Dorado
> Jack Gallagher
> Tyler Breeze
> Ariya Davari
> Mustafa Ali
> Cedric Alexander
> Noam Dar
> 
> Tag Teams
> #DIY
> The Revival
> Gulak/Nese
> Tajiri/Tozawa
> Bollywood Boys
> Primo/Epico
> Lucha Dragons



Aren't the Revival both well over 220 lbs?


----------



## mrdiamond77

A good episode again this week. Neville continues to look good since his heel turn and comeback and it was an excellent match with Swann. Loved the Gallagher segment, the guy is really entertaining.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

december_blue said:


> Mr. 450 (the guy who faced Mustafa Ali this week) has a Go Fund Me page set up. He suffered a pretty severe knee injury. Kudos to him for finishing the match regardless though.
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/7e-mr-450s-medical-expenses


That's sad to hear. I was impressed with how much he still did on a bad leg. I'll donate for sure. But, WWE may consider getting him into a contract and pay his medical bills.


----------



## december_blue

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> That's sad to hear. I was impressed with how much he still did on a bad leg. I'll donate for sure. But, WWE may consider getting him into a contract and pay his medical bills.


I'm not sure how they'll handle it actually. 

Apparently he went into the match with the knee injury. And he was tweeting all sorts of stuff about how he didn't ask for the Go Fund Me page to be set up and that WWE medical staff called him late at night (weird) to sort things out.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Rated R Maryse said:


> Neville is so awkward in the cruiser weight division. He feels like a Lion in there with chipmunks. I actually watched his match with the homeless looking dude and it just seemed ridiculous anytime hobo got a near fall on Neville.


lol the hobo guy :ha you mean Rich Swann? :lmao

btw did you make picks for PWA?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Leon Knuckles said:


> lol the hobo guy :ha you mean Rich Swann? :lmao
> 
> btw did you make picks for PWA?


I prefer Hobo Guy.

Nah I didn't, forgot all about it.


----------



## the_hound

another rematch, fuck this shit


----------



## DammitChrist

*Tajiri gives Buzzsaw Kick on Aluda*

Austin Airies: "That just straightened his hair"

:lmao


----------



## the_hound

GREEN MIST


----------



## Master Bate

Marked out at Green Mist.


----------



## the_hound

JACKIE BOY


----------



## Mordecay

Heel Neville is so awesome :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

"Scottish supernova?, I would call him Scottish Super creepy" Fucking Mauro :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Did he called Dasha Chuck?


----------



## Abisial

Lol they took that guy who said slow down Neville's music's advice


----------



## RKing85

that backstage chick looks like Stephanie more and more each week.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Mordecay said:


> Did he called Dasha Chuck?


Yeah, got her mixed up with Charly Caruso, who he calls Chuck. To be fair, WWE has 3 brunette backstage interviewers that look basically identical to me.

Great to see Tajiri back. Too bad the crowd was being shit just about the whole show, and didn't react to anything, even though most of them stayed after SD. Betting there was a Cena vs. AJ dark match advertised.

Mustafa Ali is awesome. One of the best matches 205 Live has had so far, and that inverted 450 is my new favourite finisher. I was a bit sad the other week when Aries called it the 054 and it seemed to go over Mauro and Graves' head.

Speaking of finishers, I love that Neville is doing the superplex as a finisher for a few reasons. One, it brings back credibility to that move. Two, it stops him doing the crowd pleasing Red Arrow. Three, shows off his strength. Four, it's like a "fuck you" to the majority of the cruisers- you wanna fly off the top rope? Well, here you go!


----------



## The Figure 4

Mordecay said:


> Did he called Dasha Chuck?





Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah, got her mixed up with Charly Caruso, who he calls Chuck. To be fair, WWE has 3 brunette backstage interviewers that look basically identical to me.


He said "chick." It's his Scottish accent that kind of makes it sound like "Chuck" but that's not what he said.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The Figure 4 said:


> He said "chick." It's his Scottish accent that kind of makes it sound like "Chuck" but that's not what he said.


Ah okay, my bad. The first time he said it was to Charly, and because Chuck is sometimes used as a nickname for Charlie (the guy version), I just made that connection. Learn something new every day


----------



## Piers

Legit question : why did they bring Tajiri back ? The guy is 49 and looks like he has the flu when he comes to the ring.


----------



## TD Stinger

Only caught bits and pieces but I love what they’re doing with Neville. Dude looks like a legit beast right now. He’s toned his style down but not so much that he’s still not performing at top level and he’s legitimately beating his opponents to make him look strong.


----------



## Piers

Love the guitar riffs they added to Neville's theme


----------



## Jason Golden

Man Neville just gets better each week. Putting Rich out of comission and beating TJ's ass? He's being made to look very strong and I like it.

Love Tajiri's return I remember him back in the RA days and he was cool so it's nice to see him back.

Oh and I hope they turn TJ heel at some point. I think he'd be decent as a Heel role.


----------



## SureUmm

Like the day before Neville returned, I said I wanted him to turn heel and get booked like Benoit.

Well, that's exactly what they're doing, and he's even better than I imagined. That spinning back kick everyone does now, when he does it it's like he's sawing the guy in half. Everything he does looks devastating and his ring psychology is on point. The balance he's found between selling for his opponent and maintaining his aura is excellent.

I was a huge fan of his NXT title run and it's really vindicating to see him find a role and thrive. I was especially tired of people calling him a generic flippy dude because I knew that wasn't the case.

One of the best things about having a cruiserweight division is having guys like that be able to play the monster instead of the perpetual underdog. It would've been really fun to see Daniel Bryan in a similar role.


----------



## MOBELS

The rosters really improved and the division is slowly getting there, however they desperately need to find someone that they can make the 'top' face of the divsion because quite frankly, Swann nor TJP are cut for the role. Where as the heel side of the roster is looking good: Neville, Aries (when he debuts) and Kendrick.


----------



## SureUmm

mobels said:


> The rosters really improved and the division is slowly getting there, however they desperately need to find someone that they can make the 'top' face of the divsion because quite frankly, Swann nor TJP are cut for the role. Where as the heel side of the roster is looking good: Neville, Aries (when he debuts) and Kendrick.


Gallagher and Tozawa are two strong candidates imo. I like Swann but I see why he's not really playing as the top face, and TJP is somehow corny and smug at the same time.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

SureUmm said:


> One of the best things about having a cruiserweight division is having guys like that be able to play the monster instead of the perpetual underdog. It would've been really fun to see Daniel Bryan in a similar role.


I agree with the idea of a monster in the CW division. I didn't think it would happen because of the weight limit, but Neville is perfect for it. It's definitely the perfect opportunity for him.



SureUmm said:


> Gallagher and Tozawa are two strong candidates imo. I like Swann but I see why he's not really playing as the top face, and TJP is somehow corny and smug at the same time.


Tozawa was my favorite leaving the CWC. TJP was my pick to win from the get go, but Tozawa was my favorite by the end. I think he's the best CW coming into the division. Possibly Neville is better. But Tozawa has got the skills and in-ring understanding.


----------



## RiverFenix

I've said it before and I'll say it again - KENTA. Hideo Itami is wasted in NXT and is sort of an aftertough now given his injuries and time missed. When healthy again just put him on 2o5 Live roster as KENTA and strap a rocket to his back. Neville is the CW division bully until he issues an open challenge and KENTA walks out on the ramp. 

Give me KENTA vs Neville for the CW Title at WM33.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I don't know why but I love Noam Dar's Accent.


----------



## DammitChrist

I can't wait until the day Austin Aries marks out when a cruiserweight FINALLY uses his thumb to poke his opponent's eye :lol


----------



## the_hound

CW is the divas division but with less make up


----------



## Donnie

TOMUTHERFUCKINGZAWA IS COMING SOON. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, I LOVE 205 LIVE


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I hope this Towzawa guy actually debuts....


----------



## safc-scotty

Decent match to start and I'm enjoying this Dar/Alexander feud tbh. Dar is really excelling as a heel and they're attempting to build some sympathy for Cedric.


----------



## the_hound

well on that final note, i'm away to watch the fresh prince of bel air, because this show is atrocious.


----------



## Mordecay

Alicia doing the reaction Paige will have if ADR breaks up with her


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Mordecay said:


> Alicia doing the reaction Paige will have if ADR breaks up with her


Haha!


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

Mini Wade Barrett.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can the moniker "the pervert" stick to Noam Dar?


----------



## Piers

I'm not sure Swan and Perkins making fun of Neville's looks makes them friendlier for the fans


----------



## Reign Supreme

That show was awesome, I just got to watch it after going to bed early last night. Most entertaining show yet. I love the feud between Noam and Cedric, and I am thoroughly enjoying Jack Gallagher and Ariya Daivari as well. These guys have tons of personality, unlike most of the WWE Roster, and know how to entertain. The only thing they need to improve upon is actually living up to the name Cruiserweight, rather than being tiny heavyweights. Say what you want, but this show is getting much better week after week.



The Raw Smackdown said:


> I don't know why but I love Noam Dar's Accent.


I am of Scottish descent but my family came to America a couple of generations before me so that accent is long gone, but I mark out to see people from that country because I love my heritage.


----------



## Cooper09

Jack Gallagher's theme is so god damn awesome. Been listening to it for the past two hours straight :lol


----------



## Piers

I like how they included Alicia's crazy side in the feud, I was afraid they would not mention her previous meltdowns/tantrums on Raw


----------



## Mr. Socko

I love the fact that lower card feuds are getting some attention here. I'm far more excited for this I Forfeit match than I really should be.


----------



## Barack Lesnar

Jericho's List said:


> I like how they included Alicia's crazy side in the feud, I was afraid they would not mention her previous meltdowns/tantrums on Raw


Made a new one for your collection


----------



## Piers

Barack Lesnar said:


> Made a new one for your collection


This should be a smilie here, do you mind if I ask about it in the thread ? :grin2:


----------



## Barack Lesnar

Jericho's List said:


> This should be a smilie here, do you mind if I ask about it in the thread ? :grin2:


Not at all, please do


----------



## Piers

Barack Lesnar said:


> Not at all, please do


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...-admin-will-upload-them-440.html#post64939489


----------



## Bazinga

Is this show a rib from Vince to Hunter?

It's a damn trainwreck and needs to be scrapped ASAP.

Cruisers have been a total flop. Dump the midgets but keep Neville, Gallagher and Alexander as they're the only interesting guys.


----------



## southrnbygrace

the network keeps freezing up and the picture is terrible tonight. I may have to watch the I Forfeit match tomorrow on my tablet


----------



## Huggerlover

Alicia Fox being crazy is actually a bit hilarious. "Hot chocolate" hahaha


----------



## DammitChrist

*Jack Gallagher grabs umbrella*

"What? It's not raining in here. Why is Gallagher grabbing his umbrella?"

Austin Aries :lmao


----------



## Donnie

"As an extraordinary Gentleman you probably should move" 

I LOVE you Jack


----------



## DammitChrist

Jack Gallagher: *puts on Corey's headsets*

"As an extraordinary gentlemen, you should probably move."

*takes off Corey's headsets*

Mauro Ranallo: "Well, thanks for the heads up!"

Austin Aries: "But this is my seat. I'm not moving!"

Gotta love Gallagher and Aries :lol


----------



## Reign Supreme

Awesome 205 live. Nese vs. Ali was good, Newly named "Gentleman Jack Gallagher" vs. Daivari was good even though it was predictable. My favorite feud though is Alicia, Noam, and Cedric. I just hope that soon Alicia goes with Noam to keep the feud fresh. I just don't want it to end yet, though. It's gold.


----------



## DammitChrist

southrnbygrace said:


> the network keeps freezing up and the picture is terrible tonight. I may have to watch the I Forfeit match tomorrow on my tablet



It's worth a watch! The "I Forfeit" match was a good one. It had some fun moments, and some brutal parts. It lasted like 20 minutes. I honestly didn't know who was going to win later on in the match. Anyways, hope you enjoy watching it once you're able to see it! 

By the way, please pay attention to Austin Aries's commentary too. He had some entertaining/funny lines during the match :lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I watched all those weird NXT and Superstars shows just for CM Punk's commentary back in the day, this is no different. Aries alone can make anything worth to watch. Truly TGMTEL!

I have missed the last month of the show but will do a marathon when I get the time.


----------



## RiverFenix

I love the Saito Suplex - not sure I like it being used by Gulak as his finisher though as I'd rather see a main roster top guy use it. Maybe somebody will see it and pull rank and take if from him or something. It would be a great finisher for Rusev.

I like it at a bit higher angle though.


----------



## Art Vandaley

I actually loved tonight's episode.

So many good feuds and matches. 

It was only a one hour show, but it honestly felt like there was only about 10 mins of filler and 50 mins of meaningful action. That is not a ratio I'm used to in the WWE.


----------



## Vic Capri

> WWE 205 Live is apparently not doing so well. The WWE Network numbers for the show have continued to trend downward and it’s become a talking point within the company.
> 
> Not only is the issue with people watching the show on The Network, another issue is that people in the arena are continuing to leave before the show airs and the staff at the event have to move people around so it doesn’t look empty on camera.
> It should be interesting to see if they end up moving the show before SmackDown airs or not. It was speculated by many that ultimately it would happen.












- Vic


----------



## CGS

Why they thought having a live show at 10pm was a good idea in the first place made no sense. Especially on a school/work night :lol. It's not like it's must see TV either. 

Wouldn't shock me if they try and move to NXT style tapings in the coming months. Or at least tape the show weekly before SD.


----------



## Taroostyles

The real problem is they can't figure how to make them an integral part of the main show.

The reason why WCW made the cruiserweights so important is they were a small but great piece of the bigger picture. Having their own show is great but if they can't get them over to the bigger audience it's all for nothing.


----------



## wwetna1

Tbh there is no reason to stay unless if WWE is doing Cena vs Orton as the dark match every week for the audience.


----------



## SureUmm

Every time Tony Nese comes out for a match, part of my soul decays. Too bad he's like the workhorse of the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Reign Supreme

Why people prefer boring slam, mat wrestling I don't understand. I love the high flying action. But the problem is, there's not much of that on 205. I love the show, and love the concept, but they need to make the show unique.


----------



## bonkertons

This is a fucking great match. Alexander is gonna be a star.


----------



## SureUmm

Neville's counter on that sunset flip powerbomb almost broke my brain.


----------



## Reign Supreme

Alexander is good but the botch on the ropes was embarrassing.

They should have Noam vs. Cedric on the Royal Rumble pre show to get 205 a little exposure. Make it a good match, though.


----------



## bonkertons

CWFan said:


> Alexander is good but the botch on the ropes was embarrassing.


Botches happen. Everything else they did in that match was jaw dropping. Even still, they both(especially Neville) saved that spot and made it work. The fact that Dar came out to ringside could also attribute to the slip - kayfabe-wise, of course. Alexander's attention was taken away from the match at hand and it threw him off.

Either way, it didn't affect my opinion of the match. It was great. Neville obviously had to come out on top but they kept Cedric strong by having Dar come out. Can't wait to see the full-blown Neville/Alexander feud.


----------



## Reign Supreme

bonkertons said:


> Botches happen. Everything else they did in that match was jaw dropping. Even still, they both(especially Neville) saved that spot and made it work. The fact that Dar came out to ringside could also attribute to the slip - kayfabe-wise, of course. Alexander's attention was taken away from the match at hand and it threw him off.
> 
> Either way, it didn't affect my opinion of the match. It was great. Neville obviously had to come out on top but they kept Cedric strong by having Dar come out. Can't wait to see the full-blown Neville/Alexander feud.


Agreed. I even at the time questioned whether it was a botch for a half-second because of the possible distraction causing him to rush his move. But then I realized that Neville was supposed to catch his arm mid air to apply the hold.


----------



## Mahmenn

Alexander vs Neville was great . It's a shame that those guys seem to be allowed to compete for the cw title only , while Kalisto is on the main roster having numerous opportunities (I'm pretty sure he's in the Rumble)


----------



## RiverFenix

Tripp Bradshaw - a character for the sole purpose to make fun of JBL for tripping on his way to the ring last week in the Ziggler/Lawler segment. If this is a regular bit for Kendrick for the time being - squashing dreams of indie guys looking for their break I wonder who the eventual call-up is to get the win. 

Neville vs Alexander was really good. Ending botch has to take away from it though, but was covered well enough and it looked like Neville capitalized on the mistake. Isn't the Deadlift German Suplex Akira Tozawa's finisher and sort of his "thing" though? 

Gotta get the title off Rich Swann.


----------



## Reign Supreme

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Gotta get the title off Rich Swann.


I like Rich Swann but his promos are normally awful. He sounds like a 16 year old with his challenges and insults. I like his in-ring ability though and he's a very likeable person. He just needs to improve. It does help that he's a lot younger than he looks though at 25, so he has time.


----------



## RiverFenix

CWFan said:


> I like Rich Swann but his promos are normally awful. He sounds like a 16 year old with his challenges and insults. I like his in-ring ability though and he's a very likeable person. He just needs to improve. It does help that he's a lot younger than he looks though at 25, so he has time.


I like him as well, but he's not the right guy to be the face of the division. There is just no real menace to him, he's too happy to be in the big show sorta deal and it comes through when he's on camera. He's a young guy and has a bright future, but how many 25 yr olds are put in centerpiece roles on the main roster? 205Live makes the CW Title as important as the Raw and SD Heavyweight titles.


----------



## Reign Supreme

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I like him as well, but he's not the right guy to be the face of the division. There is just no real menace to him, he's too happy to be in the big show sorta deal and it comes through when he's on camera. He's a young guy and has a bright future, but how many 25 yr olds are put in centerpiece roles on the main roster? 205Live makes the CW Title as important as the Raw and SD Heavyweight titles.


Yeah he's a lot like Bayley, but with his life story I'm not surprised he's just happy to be where he is. I think the right person to lead the division is Neville right now, despite the fact he is using the generic monster racist heel gimmick.


----------



## DJ Punk

Can't help, but feel they really dropped the ball on Brian Kendrick. He should have held the title a lot longer than he did. And now that Neville's back, I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## RiverFenix

Another issue with the division is that it's treated as a bit part on Raw, but then expected to be the selling point centerpiece of it's own show. It would be like if the US title had it's own stand alone show for an hour a week.


----------



## DammitChrist

"Yea, it's approaching the point where I believe that's getting uncalled for, but we're not there. So I'm still debating whether or not this is uncalled for"

Austin Aries 2017 :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Heel Neville is awesome

"I don't care about your love life, so leave your baggage here" :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## december_blue

What'd you guys think of Tozawa's 205 Live debut against Mr. Bayley?

I can't wait to see him mixing it up with Kendrick, Neville, Nese, etc.


----------



## JollyKrun

They really need to put 205 live in Full-Sail after NXT.


----------



## DGenerationMC

december_blue said:


> What'd you guys think of Tozawa's 205 Live debut against Mr. Bayley?
> 
> I can't wait to see him mixing it up with Kendrick, Neville, Nese, etc.


Damn, I missed it! If Neville gets a long title run, I could see Tozawa being the one to dethrone the king. A feud with Aries sounds great.



JollyKrun said:


> They really need to put 205 live in Full-Sail after NXT.


The cruiserweights should've never left Full Sail. Never understood the logic of taking a bunch of guys from the CWC, which was a Full Sail product, and shoving them to the main roster where you know it'll be an uphill battle to get the general audience to get invested in the division without bells and whistles like established stars such as Neville. 205 Live could've been feeder system for NXT whenever guys moved on from the division, too.


----------



## The Figure 4

JollyKrun said:


> They really need to put 205 live in Full-Sail after NXT.


That would be counterproductive. There aren't enough people watching 205 Live on the Network as it is, but at least this way they get seen by a few thousands every week in the arenas rather than the same 300 they would in Full Sail. What they need to do is feature them a bit more on Raw and then tape this show _before_ SmackDown.

I thought today's show was solid. I was really looking forward to Tozawa's debut and I think he can get himself over really easily and quickly. I'm not that excited about him being put in with a program with Kendrick (it looks like for now) but I think he can be a great babyface. I remember watching one of his championship matches in Dragon Gate, it was a really long, good but not great match, and he lost at the end of it, but the way he worked that crowd was great.

I also absolutely love the way they're handling Noam Dar right now. The guy's such an absolute pathetic geek. It's hilarious. Gentleman Jack was fun as always. Neville is great.

Also, I have to say, I loved Mauro name-dropping Dragon Gate a couple of times and then even Kazuchika Okada. I think he's mentioned Katsuyori Shibata before once, but I can't recall if it was on 205 Live or on a SmackDown/PPV.


----------



## Genking48

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826658199134683136
They're back together again! :bosstrips


-19:47


----------



## SureUmm

DAMN fine wrestling match there. Ali and Daivari are solid as hell and worked great together.


----------



## DammitChrist

Corey Graves: "Noam Dar is charismatic, and every woman around is in love with the guy!"

Austin Aries: "Woah, I appreciate the sarcasm, Corey."

:lmao :lmao

*Jack Gallagher does the roll-up on Noam Dar, but he kicks out*

Austin Aries: "Aw come on, Gallagher! Grab the tights. CHEAT for ONCE!"

:lol


----------



## Donnie

205 LIVE RULES. JUMP ON THE BANDWAGON, WF, THERE'S PLENTY OF ROOM FOR EVERYONE


----------



## SureUmm

Phenomenal hour of wrestling. One of the best WWE has produced in years.


----------



## Hell in a Cage

Haven't seen a lot of 205 Live, watched today though and very much enjoyed it! There is definite potential all over the division, just needs to be given the time it deserves to build up!


----------



## Mordecay

Great, between my laptop being shit and my dad using the PC I missed what it seems like the best episode of 205 live so far


----------



## southrnbygrace

After watching 205 live tonight, I've decided TJ Perkins has the worst gimmick in the company. If anyone should be coming out to a video game character it's Xavier!

But YAY!!! For Gentleman Jack winning the match to be #1 contender.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mordecay said:


> Great, between my laptop being shit and my dad using the PC I missed what it seems like the best episode of 205 live so far


The main-event match is must-see! It was a good one 

Someone also made an unexpected appearance on 205 Live, but I won't spoil it for you


----------



## SureUmm

That battle between Gallagher and Perkins was so fucking cool. I've been sick of TJP but he really brought it tonight. Gallagher is a star, people just care about the guy.


----------



## OptionZero

easily the best episode of 205 Live

everything but stupid Brian Kendrick (a charisma VACUUM) was entertaining; the fatal five way elimination was epic


----------



## The Figure 4

DammitC said:


> Corey Graves: "Noam Dar is charismatic, and every woman around is in love with the guy!"
> 
> Austin Aries: "Woah, I appreciate the sarcasm, Corey."
> 
> :lmao :lmao





DammitC said:


> *Jack Gallagher does the roll-up on Noam Dar, but he kicks out*
> 
> Austin Aries: "Aw come on, Gallagher! Grab the tights. CHEAT for ONCE!"
> 
> :lol


I'm almost sad that Aries will eventually leave the commentary position to go wrestle because he's absolutely hilarious. My favorite bit was when he said "it's an honor" to interview Kendrick and Kendrick responded "no the honor is all mine" and Aries just goes "yeah, you're right, the honor is all yours." :lmao

This was easily the best episode of 205 Live and the main event was the best CW match on the main roster by far. I'd give it ***½ or ***¾.


----------



## DJ Punk

Dat Neville staredown at the end. You can tell he's really digging his role as "King of the cruiserweights". Glad Gallagher won and I would like to see him win the title someday, but Neville needs to hold it for a good while.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Yeah. That Fatal 5-Way was awesome. Especially when it came down to TJ and Jack. Glad Jack won too. I think he and Neville is gonna have a damn good match at Fastlane.


----------



## Mahmenn

OptionZero said:


> easily the best episode of 205 Live
> 
> everything but stupid Brian Kendrick (a charisma VACUUM) was entertaining; the fatal five way elimination was epic


Kendrick oozes charisma , the fact you are talking about him speaks for itself


----------



## mrdiamond77

Great episode this week. Good to see Tajiri back so soon, and pleased that Jack Gallagher won and gets the title shot.


----------



## Mordecay

Everyone wants to bang Alicia FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## safc-scotty

Totally forgot about Metalik debuting tonight. The CW roster is looking much better now with the addition of talents like Neville, Tozawa, Metalik and (hopefully soon) Aries.


----------



## Mordecay

TJP is so bad at promos


----------



## DWils

Mordecay said:


> TJP is so bad at promos


but he can dab lol


----------



## Mordecay

Gulak is the certified jobber of 205, has he even won a match?


----------



## JollyKrun

I could listen to Graves and Aries talk all day... They are so damn entertaining


----------



## DammitChrist

*Gran Metallic does a Springboard Spinning Armdrag*

Austin Aries: "That seems to be alot of work just for an Armdrag" :lol



Mordecay said:


> Gulak is the cerified jobber of 205, has he even won a match?


Yea, Drew Gulak beat Cedric Alexander last month on Raw.


----------



## safc-scotty

Bit of a mixed debut for Metalik there.

Some good moments combined with one big fuck up and a few awkward moments of miscommunication where I think the language barrier came into effect. I'm not too bothered personally about the fuck up because the commentators can pass it off as a high risk moment going bad, but we've seen with the original Sin Cara how getting a rep for botching can never be good, so hopefully it was just a one off (don't think he had anything like that in the CWC).


----------



## DammitChrist

Brian Kendrick: "Do you understand what I'm saying to you right now?"

Akira Tozawa: "I understand....I don't like you."

:lmao


----------



## wwetna1

Mordecay said:


> TJP is so bad at promos


TJP one punch manned NEville, when he said "were you even on Raw before I activated a cruiserweight division?"



safc-scotty said:


> Totally forgot about Metalik debuting tonight. The CW roster is looking much better now with the addition of talents like Neville, Tozawa, Metalik and (hopefully soon) Aries.


Trios belts. They need their own secondary belt. I know tag is traditional but I would like to see Trios. 

Tag could work 
-Gulak/Neese
-Tajiri/Tozawa 
-Kendrick/Daivari 
-Dorada/Ali


I still think trio though works better
-Sin Cara/Dorada/Ali 
-Gulak/Neese/Dar with Aliciai for personality 
-Kendrick/Daivari/Mulata (Kendrick recruits family of past WWE guys) 

Aries
Neville 
Gallagher 
Alexander 
TJP
Swan 
Metalik 

They round out the roster four of those guys always working singles and random three way pairings of them to do angles like formations and splits


----------



## Reign Supreme

I'm sick of super Neville, and I just know that my guy Jack Gallagher is going to tap out to him and lose all credibility. Neville is bad for the CW division because he's just too predictable and everything that was exciting about him is gone. His entrance sucks, his finisher sucks, his attitude is repetitive and sucks, and the best thing about him, his finisher, has been changed to a glorified abdominal stretch. Every promo is the same Oi'm the King of the Cruiserweights and get no respect, bow to meh!".


----------



## Mahmenn

DammitC said:


> Brian Kendrick: "Do you understand what I'm saying to you right now?"
> 
> Akira Tozawa: "I understand....I don't like you."
> 
> :lmao


Strong was the burn.



Reign Supreme said:


> I'm sick of super Neville, and I just know that my guy Jack Gallagher is going to tap out to him and lose all credibility. Neville is bad for the CW division because he's just too predictable and everything that was exciting about him is gone. His entrance sucks, his finisher sucks, his attitude is repetitive and sucks, and the best thing about him, his finisher, has been changed to a glorified abdominal stretch. Every promo is the same Oi'm the King of the Cruiserweights and get no respect, bow to meh!".


The cw division is getting stale tbh , some of those guys should be in the midcard.


----------



## Reign Supreme

Mahmenn said:


> The cw division is getting stale tbh , some of those guys should be in the midcard.


Yea it has suffered since the end of the only two interesting storylines so far, Noam and Cedric was good and so was Daivari and Gallagher's feud. Now it's just Neville destroying everyone and random match-ups and debuts.


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL Brian Kendrick with the creative count-out win. That was BRILLIANT!! He really is a Man with a Plan


----------



## Master Bate

Austin Aries return promo..

Ayeeeee.


----------



## SureUmm

ItsaNewDay said:


> Austin Aries return promo..
> 
> Ayeeeee.


I'm gonna really miss him in the commentary booth. I love the dynamic of poor Mauro getting heeled on from 2 directions.


----------



## sailord

SureUmm said:


> ItsaNewDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austin Aries return promo..
> 
> Ayeeeee.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna really miss him in the commentary booth. I love the dynamic of poor Mauro getting heeled on from 2 directions.
Click to expand...

You know he still can do both when he is not in a match he could still call the other matches


----------



## Master Bate

sailord said:


> You know he still can do both when he is not in a match he could still call the other matches


Even better he can pull a Rock and commentate his own matches lol


----------



## sailord

I really love Jack's head butt

Really love that the crowd was into this match got this is awesome chant


----------



## SureUmm

sailord said:


> You know he still can do both when he is not in a match he could still call the other matches


I don't think he'll be doing that. Maybe he'll do commentary if he's not wrestling that week, but I don't see him on commentary all night then wrestling the main event.


----------



## DammitChrist

Brian Kendrick making fun of the way the Minnesotans talk :lol


----------



## SureUmm

I enjoyed the surprising hometown love for Daivari. He's low-key really solid in the ring.


----------



## Mordecay

Aries interviewing himself lol

Cruserweights stole the show last 2 nights, fuck this crowd


----------



## Saiyanjin2

1st time watching 205 live, its not bad


----------



## Reign Supreme

Aries with the scary botch showing ring rust. Hope he didn't hurt anything but I'm not too worried because he is finishing the match.


----------



## Roxinius

I'm kinda sad A Double is going to rot in the cw div dude is so much better than that title


----------



## SureUmm

Shit match. Nese is terrible, the last guy you want to put a debuting or returning wrestler with.


----------



## DWils

How can Crews declare himself an entrant in the jobber battle royal? Weren't they just 2 minutes ago talking about how the wrestlers don't have the power to make matches?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Miz is just an amazing act.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The crowd could be little better but all the guys that should get some reaction recieved that. Happy that botch was nothing crucial and there is no problem. AA already started to use his cheap tricks and its great.


----------



## Donnie

Have to say I LOVE the idea of using 205 Live to further storylines from SDLIVE, this way fans have to stick around and watch 205 to find out what happens to their SD favourites. And in doing so they see how great 205 is and they continue to watch. Win-Win


----------



## RiverFenix

205 Live needs a tag division. Too many CW wrestlers and matches are directionless because of there being only one title. How many nothing tag matches have there been simply to get talent on television?


----------



## december_blue

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 205 Live needs a tag division. Too many CW wrestlers and matches are directionless because of there being only one title. How many nothing tag matches have there been simply to get talent on television?


Who would be the teams?


----------



## Mordecay

Tom and Corey back again for 1 night :rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## Hell in a Cage

Really hoping this elimination match is good! These 5 could tear the house down!

It's only when I realise there was a 5-way match a few weeks ago with Gallagher, Cedric, Dar, Ali and TJP shows there's a fair bit of depth when only 1 of those 5 is even in this match!


----------



## Mordecay

That knee from Nese was savage, I love it

Too bad that geek TJP eliminated him in the next move, I hate that guy, he is so bland yet they are still high on him

A little rough at times, but pretty good match


----------



## Cryptvill

I was not impressed with the match. It wasn't bad, but I was expecting more.
First time watching 205 live, mainly for the main event.
Still do not understand the massive love for Austin Aries, but I am eager to watch more of him. I am excited about Aries vs. Neville to see how that goes.


----------



## starsfan24

Decent match. I enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## wwetna1

december_blue said:


> Who would be the teams?


 Tag or Trios. 

I get that there are no teams right now, but that is what makes it perfect. A lot of these people have no characters. Showing them all deciding to team up with one another or forming teams in vignettes, interviews, etc would tell you more about them and their personality. They can do that and make it work as there are only a few guys really suited for singles compeition. They don't need to repeat the mistakes of ECW which was became stagnant the second Miz and Morrison left the show and they lost their tag titles and possibility of multiple man angles


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Adoublemania baby! TJP and Kendrick did their deals. Tozawa continues to get genuine reaction from the crowd. His battle cry can be the new phenomenon. Nese's knee was incredible and had a really good performance. His only weakness is in the speaking department, other than that he is million bucks. Ref was about to lose his tooth in multiple occasions lol. Result was obvious but match was really fun.

Mustafa Ali had great showing again. I thought for a sec that they will go with current USA vs middle east situation and have Gulak cut promo against Ali's ethnicity lol.

Dar started grow on me with his weird accent, antics and Oasis knock off theme song.


----------



## Mahmenn

Very enjoyable match with a lot of nice spots , TJP seems out of place despite a good showing but good match overall just wish the final bout between A Double and Kendrick lasted at least 3 minutes tho.I still don't understand this massive hype around Aries after all these years (first saw his work in TNA) but it's good they have a Babyface who's actually over tho


----------



## RiverFenix

december_blue said:


> Who would be the teams?


The Revival and #DIY are legit cruiserweight teams, Nese and Gulak have teamed up enough to be made permanent for the time being, put together easy teams like Lince Dorado and Kalisto, Tajiri and Tozawa, the Shining Stars could find a home here as well. Add a UK team like Tyler Bate and Trent Seven. 

That still leaves Neville, Aries, Gallagher, Perkins, Alexander, Dar, Kendrick, Swan in singles, and could even bring up Hideo Itami, Roddy Strong and Cien Almas from NXT to flesh it out further.


----------



## Mahmenn

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 205 Live needs a tag division. Too many CW wrestlers and matches are directionless because of there being only one title. How many nothing tag matches have there been simply to get talent on television?


A cw tag division would be reaching / overkill , why not let them compete on the Raw and SD tag team divisions ? Both RAW and SD currently lack tag teams


----------



## The Figure 4

Meltzer gave this week's main event ***¾ and said that it was the best match they've had on the main roster so far. I actually thought that the other fatal 5 way that Jack Gallagher won was better, but that may have been because I didn't have like high expectations of that match or anything and it ended up really surprising me, whereas with this match I expected a good match and that's what I got. Either way, I'm looking forward to Aries vs. Neville at WrestleMania - it has the potential to steal the show. I think if they manage to put on a really great match then that's exactly what will help put the Cruiserweights firmly on the map and increase interest in 205 Live.


----------



## safc-scotty

Main event was really good in my opinion. Mustafa Ali has definitely stood out the most to me out of the 'lesser known' cruiserweights. This was beautiful...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844381203184734208
Did anyone else get a slight right to censor vibe from that Gulak promo? I've got to be honest, Gulak generally bores the life out of me but I think they realise that and are starting to work it into his character which may make him more interesting as a heel.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Gulak will be the anti-flyer, his sole goal will be to ground and catch wrestle his opponents. They might even try to make him being boring on purpose his thing.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I realized in these last two shows that Neville's pyro legit scares people lol. Last episode of RAW people in the front row jumped and at this 205 it even got Aries. I don't remember any other pyro that had this much instant impact.

Mustafa Ali continues to impress. The guy is quality. Everything about him stands out. He gained from this lost. I just hope that WWE will use this talent in a best way possible. On the other hand, there is no one that can convince me Neville is not an absolute elite in the ring. Ain't no any other high flyer that lacks other elements. He is up there with the best of it. He is at his peak right now, he can't have a mediocre match. From selling to the intensity, he is on fire. If he was in NJPW right now, people would worship his shrine lol.


----------



## Deoxys

Austin Aries giving his banana peel to a kid in the front row xD I can't decide if that was nice or supremely arrogant haha


----------



## SureUmm

Graves is not letting Facefuck Phillips off the hook whatsoever, I love it.


----------



## safc-scotty

Mustafa Ali impresses me more and more every week. His in ring work is really fluid and his finisher is great.


----------



## Donnie

Lesson#9 For all the lessons you might be taught over the months it ALWAYS ends in a match


----------



## SureUmm

Tozawa/Kendrick deserved a better crowd. They put the work in building the match, and had a good one until Tozawa kinda dicked up the finish. But the crowd barely cared.


----------



## DammitChrist

Corey Graves: "hey Tom, you've learned more lessons tonight from Kendrick in one statement then you've learned the whole time you went to college" 

Savage :lol


----------



## SureUmm

Holy crap dude, Neville's ear was bleeding. He blasted Aries with that forearm and that was the receipt.


----------



## The Figure 4

I have no idea why Tozawa lost, but I guess that means the feud continues. Hopefully they'll finish it off at the kickoff show of the next Raw PPV and it will be booked like a proper blow-off match.

That senton off the top rope was great though.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Neville's reign is too good and legit to end but you can't book Aries to lose in his first big match either. :aries2 :damn


----------



## DoubtGin

Spoiler: SPOILER



Apparently Almas will be in the fatal-four way tonight.


----------



## safc-scotty

Wonder if we see any call ups?


----------



## SureUmm

I didn't see the Aries/Neville match from the Kickoff show, but Neville raking Aries' eyes kind of buries Aries' finisher. Like, why wouldn't everyone else do that now?


----------



## safc-scotty

SureUmm said:


> I didn't see the Aries/Neville match from the Kickoff show, but Neville raking Aries' eyes kind of buries Aries' finisher. Like, why wouldn't everyone else do that now?


I thought it was a smart finish, playing on Aries injury and the fact he always used to claim he'd 'stick a finger in their eye' on commentary. After that, I've learnt to just not look for logic in wrestling.


----------



## Mordecay

It wouldn't surprise me if the Fatal 4 way ends up being the best match of Mania week


----------



## SureUmm

safc-scotty said:


> I thought it was a smart finish, playing on Aries injury and the fact he always used to claim he'd 'stick a finger in their eye' on commentary. After that, I've learnt to just not look for logic in wrestling.


I still foolishly look for logic, and am continually disappointed. It's why I love Kendrick so much, he actually shows a lot of logic in his work.


----------



## SureUmm

Haha I dig Tozawa, he's got the intense style but he's also a fun personality.


----------



## safc-scotty

Tozawa/Kendrick is a fun little feud, about time Tozawa got one over on him though. 

Looking forward to the fatal 4 way and specifically seeing Mustafa Ali again, the guy has been on fire these past few weeks.


----------



## Prayer Police

Oney Lorcan is a cruiser weight!!?


----------



## safc-scotty

Prayer Police said:


> Oney Lorcan is a cruiser weight!!?


Didn't get the impression that this is a permanent thing during his entrance.

Love his intensity though, would make a great addition to the division. Think I'd rather he stay on NXT for now though tbh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

O F*CKING NEY !!!!


----------



## Mordecay

Man, Oney is even a jobber in his 205 Live debut fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## safc-scotty

Good match, Oney really brings that intensity :mark:

Sort of glad this wasn't a callup though, would like to see an underdog story on NXT for him.


----------



## Prayer Police

It was me, Alicia. It was me all along!!!!!!!!


----------



## SureUmm

Nice match. Oney brings it every time out, and guys like that bring out the best in Swann.


----------



## Mordecay

Fuck, Tyler Bate look like a super geek with the glasses

This crowd is stupid


----------



## SureUmm

Why do they constantly give TJ Perkins chances to become #1 contender? 

Is Cam Newton the 205Live GM?


----------



## Prayer Police

Why don't they want to give Aries his cape?


----------



## AngryConsumer

This Fatal 4-Way has been LIT. :mark:


----------



## SureUmm

Ali is gonna be a guy who *finally* wins the cruiserweight title in a year or so, and it will actually feel like a big accomplishment for him. I hope he becomes part of the main roster at some point, there's something about him I really like.


----------



## safc-scotty

SureUmm said:


> Ali is gonna be a guy who *finally* wins the cruiserweight title in a year or so, and it will actually feel like a big accomplishment for him. I hope he becomes part of the main roster at some point, there's something about him I really like.


Couldn't agree more. He's been on fire these last few weeks. Very fluid in the ring with the ability to do some great things.

Only issue (and this isn't just related to him) is how he translates to Raw. The crowd just seems far more receptive of the CWs on 205 as opposed to when they are a part of Raw.


----------



## Mordecay

Fatal 4 Way was a pretty good match


----------



## DammitChrist

That fatal 4 way match gave me positive vibes of that AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens vs Cesaro match last year! Good match tonight! :mark:

Kudos to all 4 men


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Great show. I like how Oney Lorcan from NXT popped up to face Rich Swann.

Fatal 4 way was awesome. I think the next time Austin/Nevile face each other Aries is gonna win the title and it'll be a big deal because I think that Neville really elevated the title and had a legit, strong reign(Something that's rarely done in WWE these days). I feel that Neville was booked well as a champion so whoever dethrones him as champ is gonna benefit greatly from it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Match at WM was only around 15-16 min mark, this one needs at least 5 to 10 min more to that. 

Ali is star in the making imo. He will be in a feud with Gulak. 

I hope Noam Dar returns quickly tho cause show needs him and his Fauuuuuuuuuuxxxx.


----------



## OptionZero

Have there been any "bad" multi-man Cruiserweight matches? Seems like all of them have been absolute fire

Swann/Neville was lit

Pretty much EVERY neville match has been entertaining, as has his mic work in general.

I agree with folks above - Ali is destined to hold the title in a meaningful way.

I wouldn't mind Aries and Neville with an extended back and forth and let Ali simmer and build up by going on a winning streak. He's lost twice clean to Neville, which is fine since he's an emerging talent and Neville is getting built into the CW Lesnar.

Tozawa appears to be on a side-track racking up wins and good performances as well

Gran metalik unfortunately has been buried, but whenever he gets time again he was good as well. I like Lorcan as well - every match in NXT has been solid, and his house show match with Strong that i got to see in person was just an amazing hard hitting contest

Aries has a heel turn in him - he's gonna be an amazing chickenshit heel in the ring and on the mic. I wouldn't mind Neville, after a few more wars, get a little break. Maybe when Aries dethrones him he "injures" Neville. Then aries turns heel on and feuds with Ali. Ali wins and Neville returns from "injury" and Ali goes over


----------



## safc-scotty

Kendrick is such a good teacher, Tozawa is really learning a lot it seems. 

Another good performance from Mustafa Ali there, shame the crowd was a bit exhausted from the Smackdown main event though.


----------



## SureUmm

Perkins is going to be awesomely annoying as a heel.


----------



## Mordecay

Perkins is such a bad promo, both as a heel and as a babyface

Sleazy Rich lol


----------



## SureUmm

I know Noam is Scottish, but he sounds drunk.


----------



## DammitChrist

"Now if you excuse me, I'm going to finish my banana." - Austin Aries 2017 :lmao


----------



## SureUmm

This match is so good. World-class shit.


----------



## Mordecay

Really, fuck that crowd, that was probably MOTN between Perkins and Gallagher


----------



## JustAName

That match.. holy shit, I loved it, TJP is underrated as hell in the ring, his mic work isn't that good, but still better heel than face by a good margin, but in the ring I love what I see. I have also been massively enjoying Gallagher since the first time I saw him, amazing match


----------



## DouggieB

Great match this week for sure. It's been great watching the talent on this show develop. I'm also glad they finally saw the heel potential in TJP. He's already getting booed, so they're off to a great start with that. 

Still, it would really help if they changed the venue for this show. It's clear that the crowds are too exhausted from Smackdown to get into this show. I say either air it before Smackdown, or start taping it in front of smaller crowds, like NXT.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I always said that TJ would be interesting as a heel. Seems like I was right. That heel turn got me re interested in him and I do wanna see where this goes. 

It's great watching Towzawa giving Kendrick a taste of his own medicine.

The Love Triangle thing was good too. 

205 live is one of the best things WWE has going on right now IMO.


----------



## sailord

At this point why are the Cruiserweight even on raw anymore they barely get any story lines going all the storylines that are happening are on 205 live hopefully that changes they start to happen more on raw


----------



## americanoutlaw

I have been watching 205 live on Hulu and think it one of the better show for WWE

I going get hate for this but I think A.J. Styles,Kalisto,Finn Bálor & Seth Rollins should make an run for the CW Title if for anything to add more attention to the belt

WWE should start using some of WWE UK guys in the CW DIV and once they're off the ground use the WWE ASIA & WWE Latin American guys in it too

wish they would should sign Da Mack


----------



## Jonny '88

205 Live is usually awesome! I enjoy it more than Raw and Smack Down and you don't sit through so much bullshit and commercials every 3 minutes. Serious talent going on. Neville is the best in WWE right now, should be going for way bigger titles. Rich Swann, Jack Gallaher, Mustafa Ali, and Tony Nese always impress me a lot and they are all under utilized. Neville will always be king even when that forced loss to AA comes next. The match at Mania ruled and I'm glad Neville got that deserved and hard worked victory!


----------



## safc-scotty

Aries vs Perkins should be another great main event tomorrow night :mark:


----------



## americanoutlaw

i think it time for 205 Live need to get some fresh faces


----------



## SureUmm

Whoever told Noam Dar to play it like a little brother in a TGIF sitcom....genius.


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL TJ Perkins's Dab pissing off Corey Graves :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Neville is the best heel in WWE right now. Also those rings of Saturn look brutal. :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Another great episode of 205 live. This Nevile/Perkins/Aries thing is great to watch. Along with Gulak/Ali.

One thing I forgot to mention is the fact that there's really no Authority Figures on the show and that's really a breath of fresh air right now in the E given Raw, SD, and NXT all have authority figures that are prominent features on the show(Raw moreso than SD and NXT). They just let the actual talent do their thing and I appreciate that so much as someone who is so tired of the Authority bullshit.


----------



## Vic Capri

The last time Austin Aries beat up TJ Perkins:










- Vic


----------



## RiverFenix

So was this Alicia Fox' write-off back to one of the main brands, or will she bring in a new charge for revenge? El Idolo Andrade Almas was rumored for a post-mania call-up, though don't know if you want to "waste" him in the CW division.

If she's done with 205 Live, I think she'd be a good manager for Patrick Clark. She could be the Marlena to his musical Goldust.


----------



## SureUmm

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So was this Alicia Fox' write-off back to one of the main brands, or will she bring in a new charge for revenge? El Idolo Andrade Almas was rumored for a post-mania call-up, though don't know if you want to "waste" him in the CW division.
> 
> If she's done with 205 Live, I think she'd be a good manager for Patrick Clark. She could be the Marlena to his musical Goldust.


I think anyone she's involved with will suffer for it, because she's going try to make every scene about how crazy she is. Her 205 Live character stuff is abysmal.


----------



## RiverFenix

Tajiri done with WWE again, going back home to Japan. 

https://twitter.com/tajiribuzzsaw

From what I can decipher either his knee was cleared but he doesn't feel ready or he feels ready but wwe won't use him because he's 46yo and his knee is "risky". 

I'm glad he was in the CW Tournament, but he wasn't really needed in the division with Neville and Aries added to the division as the established veterans. Also there is so much talent in the division, any ring time given to the 46 yr old Tajiri is probably business malpractice. He would have been better served in a main roster tag team. Rhyno and Tajiri rekindled for example.


----------



## safc-scotty

Mustafa Ali is slowly winning over crowds :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Holy fuck Ali blasted Gulak. :lol

Dude has some moves. And Gulak is hilarious as the censorship guy. Please let someone make a gif of his face when Ali did a high flying move that pissed him off. :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix

Loved the Neville sell on the headbutt from Jackie Boy. 

Couldn't care less about this Tozawa vs Kendrick feud.


----------



## The Figure 4

I'm really enjoying the Kendrick vs. Tozawa feud but I think they should end it soon. I'm hoping for a blow off match on the kickoff show of the next Raw PPV could be it (I actually thought they might do it at Payback but obviously the storyline is still continuing).

Regardless, Tozawa should eventually be the next #1 contender.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Brian Kendrick is actually a really good actor. 

:bjpenn


----------



## SureUmm

Maybe I'm getting worked but Gulak looks painful as fuck to work against. And he seems to like taking cheap shots.

Noam Dar snatching people out of the air for the Fujiwara armbar is vintage Little Guido.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The single greatest moment in WWE history. Its so beautiful, emotional and influential. If there were ever an appropriate moment to use this > roud


----------



## Mordecay

Highlight of the show yesterday


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859653531292270592


----------



## Erik.

One of the greatest moments in the history of our sport.


----------



## Donnie

"Always end an interview with IMPACT. AHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## The Figure 4

Donnie said:


> "Always end an interview with IMPACT. AHHHHHHHHHHHH"


lol this was so great. I wasn't expecting it at all.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Mordecay said:


> Highlight of the show yesterday
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859653531292270592


So awesome. Hard to tell in that video because of the quality, but on the Network you can clearly see both Corey and Tom pissing themselves laughing with the mics muted for a few seconds. Amazing banter.


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd hot for a cruserweight segment. Tbf it was a really good segment, Gallagher, Neville and Aries are really charismatic and TJP, well, is that kind of guy you like when he is getting his ass kicked


----------



## safc-scotty

Aries getting booed for preferring red wine to a pint :lmao

Great match between Ali and Nese - by far the best match of tonight (including anything on Smackdown). Cedric returning soon :mark:


----------



## SureUmm

Kendrick pretty much just curbstomped Tozawa, I bet he'll get reamed out for that.


----------



## safc-scotty

That was a really good episode, way better than Raw or Smackdown this week. Fun opening segment and then two good matches. Hope the show doesn't get cut to half an hour as is rumoured. 

I'd actually prefer they just started taping the show in front of smaller, more active crowds. Sure, they manage to win over the crowd a lot of the time but I feel like the actual show would come across so much better with a hot crowd and it may help draw in the extra viewers/fans that the show deserves.


----------



## Donnie

HOLY FUCK WHAT AN EPISODE :mark: @Obfuscation I'm sorry for saying bad things about 205 LIVE and the CW's, I will never speak badly of it again. I will add that should find a better time to air/tape it, I still think before SD would be perfect. Hot crowd and they won't be too burnt out before the SD main event. Something needs to be fixed because these half awake crowds and low viewership are hurting an otherwise great show 

The opening segment was great and all 4 brothers ruled. Aries putting red wine over beer because its better for the heart was some amazing justification for drinking piss :lol Jackie Boy is a star in the making and a future champion, mark my words. Neville is the best and everyone must bow down to the king. TJP is TJP and that's working for him, so good for him. The eventual 4 way is going to steal the show

Ali/Tony was a great match that built up perfectly and got the crowd into it. Ali gets better every time I see him, and Tony is growing on me more and more. LOVED, Drew looking like he was going to cry when Ali nailed the 450. The feud might not be the most exciting at time but I'm enjoying it, and it gives us a reason to care about all 3. Plus we get CZW Drew mixed with WWE Drew and that's a win. 

The FUAXY/Noam/Swann/Ced love square is still going strong and I await a conclusion that makes sense :russo 

Kendrick vs. Tozawa RULED! Zawy is a fantastic face who get the crowd behind him and BK is the perfect crazy person to feud with. Great escalation throughout and the story of BK being a crafty old vet willing to do anything to win, and Tozawa as the plucky face refusing to die and pulling out the W was awesome. 

LOVED how the final lesson was simply "don't mess with Bryan Kendrick" Start a feud with someone over not wanting someone's help and end with crushing a man's skull with the steps :bjpenn the match at ER just might steal the show and I hope they do.


----------



## CM Buck

Donnie said:


> HOLY FUCK WHAT AN EPISODE :mark: @Obfuscation I'm sorry for saying bad things about 205 LIVE and the CW's, I will never speak badly of it again. I will add that should find a better time to air/tape it, I still think before SD would be perfect. Hot crowd and they won't be too burnt out before the SD main event. Something needs to be fixed because these half awake crowds and low viewership are hurting an otherwise great show
> 
> The opening segment was great and all 4 brothers ruled. Aries putting red wine over beer because its better for the heart was some amazing justification for drinking piss :lol Jackie Boy is a star in the making and a future champion, mark my words. Neville is the best and everyone must bow down to the king. TJP is TJP and that's working for him, so good for him. The eventual 4 way is going to steal the show
> 
> Ali/Tony was a great match that built up perfectly and got the crowd into it. Ali gets better every time I see him, and Tony is growing on me more and more. LOVED, Drew looking like he was going to cry when Ali nailed the 450. The feud might not be the most exciting at time but I'm enjoying it, and it gives us a reason to care about all 3. Plus we get CZW Drew mixed with WWE Drew and that's a win.
> 
> The FUAXY/Noam/Swann/Ced love square is still going strong and I await a conclusion that makes sense :russo
> 
> Kendrick vs. Tozawa RULED! Zawy is a fantastic face who get the crowd behind him and BK is the perfect crazy person to feud with. Great escalation throughout and the story of BK being a crafty old vet willing to do anything to win, and Tozawa as the plucky face refusing to die and pulling out the W was awesome.
> 
> LOVED how the final lesson was simply "don't mess with Bryan Kendrick" Start a feud with someone over not wanting someone's help and end with crushing a man's skull with the steps :bjpenn the match at ER just might steal the show and I hope they do.


How amazing was it to see a WWE match end with a flash pin instead of a finisher? ;legit marked at tozawa winning with that cradle


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I hope they don't cut down to 30 minutes. I don't even watch Talking Smack (No DB is also factor to a degree) anymore, this show is my fix.


----------



## TD Stinger

Caught about 5 minutes of the show last night but I did see Cedric Alexander is coming back soon which is awesome to see. After Aries vs. Neville wraps up, he should be the next guy in line for a title shot.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I didn't realize 205 live was so good. I'm happy I decided to watch it!


----------



## Mordecay

Metalik is back :woo


----------



## Mordecay

Metalik jobbing to fucking Noam Dar :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

My mind must be in the gutter, for a second I thought Corey said "Dick right on the money!" LOL!


----------



## DammitChrist

Yes! Akira Tozawa vs Brian Kendrick in a Street Fight next week! Looking forward to seeing that match :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Drew running out made me think of the 2K games where you can run out on your opponent during their entrance lol!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

At least he was wearing sunglasses so it wouldn't get in his eyes to bad!


----------



## DammitChrist

"Get your grubby hands off my package" - Ariya Daivari 2017 

Edit: LOL that prank on Daivari had the commentators laughing for real :lol


----------



## december_blue

Keeping the joke alive :lmao


----------



## safc-scotty

Show has been good so far tonight. 

Metalik finally returned, Gulak's beat down on Ali was great, street fight announced between Kendrick/Tozawa for next week (as well as Cedric's return) and we should be in for a great main event with TJP/Aries. 

I don't really understand why people try to argue 205Live has no storylines. You could argue about the quality of the storylines (although I'm personally enjoying Kendrick/Tozawa, Gulak/Ali and the title scene feuds), but they definitely attempt to build storylines.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm surprised they let Gallagher do a headbutt.


----------



## The Figure 4

Mordecay said:


> Metalik jobbing to fucking Noam Dar :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


Yeah. :kobefacepalm

This was an okay episode of 205 Live but I'm getting tired of this TJP storyline. I've already seen him wrestle Aries like 4 times already in the last few weeks and he's lost most of those matches. I really don't care about this feud at all anymore.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Although its always nice to see the greatest couple in the history of our sport aka Noam Dar & Alicia Fox as victors, I didn't like that Metalik lost there. Noam is already a made man, no need to book Metalik to lose dammit. There must be real problems in the back between him and the higher ups. 

Anyway lets spread the love


----------



## december_blue

Yesss!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867005178561662976


----------



## Rookie of the Year

More excited for 205 Live today than Smackdown Live.

The Kendrick vs. Tozawa feud has been going for a long time, but that's the nature of 205 Live with such a small roster. I've personally enjoyed the whole teacher/student thing. Kendrick comes across so smarmy, yet savvy and intelligent, while Tozawa is charismatic and headstrong, he's gotten over well even with Raw crowds. I'd say this main event, being a streetfight, will be the end of the feud, so hopefully they go all out. How sick was Tozawa's top rope senton on Raw last night?

And speaking of feuds going for a long time, we get the return of Cedric Alexander, who is sure to address the whole Dar/Alicia/Swann situation that started basically when 205 Live started. Very keen to see Cedric back in the ring doing his thing.

Then of course the Neville vs. Aries feud! Delightful! Surely Aries is winning at Extreme Rules, he can't come up short 3 times. The build over the next couple of weeks should be very interesting 

---------

I dig the storylines and characters on 205 Live. I just wish the reigns were a bit looser on what the cruiserweights could do in the ring. Probably not a wise thing for them to go all out like the CWC on a weekly show, but just more of a taste of that dynamic risk taking action would be great. Just CWC-lite. At the moment we're getting CWC-lite-lite... maybe one more lite for good luck? It does make Mustafa Ali stand out more, I guess. And Drew Gulak's character is growing on me.

Overall, I love 205 Live. I'm just greedy and want them to hit the gas a bit (not in the same way Jinder did).


----------



## RiverFenix

Whatever happened to the possibility of it going to a half hour show? That would effective kill it.


----------



## Mordecay

Man, Swann and Dar have been feuding forever, they should have ended it a month ago


----------



## DammitChrist

This Austin Aries/Neville feud is arguably the best part about 205 Live! They're giving both men so much television time, and they're doing one hell of a job. Great segment and good promos from these guys tonight


----------



## sailord

Oh oh lol


----------



## sailord

Lol love this drew promo


----------



## sailord

Loved that table spot for some good air time on it


----------



## safc-scotty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867211388636192768
Nice main event and great finish. Hopefully this feud is over now and both men can move onto something different.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Table spot was sweet and deserves to be appreciated. Good show tonight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I was saying how sweet Tozawa's top rope senton on Raw was, then he goes and tops it with that insane drop! Haven't seen a table explode in that fashion for quite a while. Nice TV main event, as far as street fights go they didn't get too crazy, but it made that finish mean so much more. Smart.

You could feel the passion oozing out of both Neville and Aries in that "via satellite" interview. The Submission match at Extreme Rules is sure to be a great display that Drew Gulak would love.

Drew Gulak is a great character, really enjoying his work.

Very happy that Cedric is back. Looked smooth as hell. I'd like to see that Johnny Boom jobber guy more often, he was tiny but hilarious in his selling and mannerisms.

205 Live, continuing to deliver as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Flair Shot

Good street fight between TBK and Tozawa. Nothing too over the top but they did some fun spots capped of with that awesome Senton through the table. 

I liked it a lot.


----------



## Donnie

DAT DICK TOGO SENTON IS AMAZING 

Tozawa IS a Goddamn star and when he gets his title feud the entire crowd will be behind him. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## The Figure 4

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> For 205 Live, it opened with a strong Kendrick interview to build up the street fight match with Tozawa. Swann pinned Daivari in 6:29 with a Phoenix splash. Slow match with almost no crowd reaction. You can really see how much these guys are told to tone it down because both these guys’ usual style is not to work slow, plus small guys shouldn’t work slow because in combat sports, small is about speed and big is about power. Swann was celebrating his win when Dar knocked him off the top rope. Graves did a split-screen interview with Neville and Aries to build up their PPV match. This was good stuff. Neville complained about Aries getting another title shot. Aries said that at Mania, he had Neville beat when Neville put his finger in his bad eye, and at Payback, he had him beat again, when Neville intentionally threw down the ref to get DQ’d. It’s too bad this was on the show that nobody watches. Cedric Alexander returned and pinned Johnny Boone with a lumber check in 1:30. Drew Gulak did an interview that was a spoof on a political campaign speech where he’s campaigning on the platform of eliminating high flying on 205 Live. It was well done. Based on network number patterns, it doesn’t appear this is the direction most viewers want the show to take, but for the concept of the current show it was well done. Tozawa pinned Kendrick in a street fight in 14:48. This was a great match. Tozawa hit a tope right away and hip tossed Kendrick over the announcers table. Tozawa went for another tope but Kendrick threw his jacket him Tozawa and hit him in his face. Kendrick then suplexed him on the floor. Kendrick used the purple duct tape they put on the ropes for cruiserweight matches and taped Tozawa’s mouth shut. He also taped his hands around the post, making him helpless and whipped him with a belt. Tozawa got free, got the belt and was whipping Kendrick. Tozawa used a Saito suplex on the floor, DDT’d him on the steps and put Kendrick on a table outside the ring. Tozawa then jumped off the top of the post with just about the highest senton you’ll ever see, which put Kendrick through the table. Fans were chanting ECW at this point and Tozawa pinned him in a **** match. The crowd, usually dead for this show, got into it the last few minutes and went nuts for the table spot.


----------



## december_blue

Sasha will be on 205 Live tomorrow night to further build up to the mixed tag match at Extreme Rules.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869383579234516992


----------



## Strategize

Well in that case, I may have to watch it for once.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Cool. Will be great to have The Boss around.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Since Aries just submitted Neville on RAW he going to lose at ER. Dammit.


----------



## GothicBohemian

This show is on at the worst possible time for me so I never get the chance to watch it until much later in the week. Seeing as it's my favourite WWE show,(and, honestly, the only one I bother with most of the time), I kinda feel like I should at least pop into the mega-thread and praise it once in a while. 

Glad that Sasha's going to make an appearance. It seems roster crossovers between 205 Live and the other shows encourages a few more folks to watch.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Alicia and Sasha's feud is pretty interesting to me. The different divisions interacting is fun to see.


----------



## Strategize

This feud is complete diva era. 

The women who went through HIAC and an Iron-man match with Charlotte, is cat fighting and talking about hair with Alicia fucking Fox.


----------



## Mordecay

Man, this kind of matches won't help the CW division at all


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Okay so, although I didn't understand jack shit about what was Sasha and Alicia arguing (something something boobooo?), it was fun lol.

Love Gulak/Ali storyline much more than Tozawa/TBK we had to endure since January. 

I don't like how they cut short the intro part of Aries's theme song btw. I'm happy that Neville murdered Aries but still not 100% sure that title gonna change hands.


----------



## december_blue

It's gotta be said, Gulak is gold! I love this. It's like a different take on his Campaign for a Better Combat Zone from CZW.

And I'm loving the addition of Sasha to the whole Dar/Fox/Swann story.


----------



## Mordecay

Anyone but TJP

Damn good match, too bad crowd was dead


----------



## wwetna1

Mordecay said:


> Damn good match, too bad crowd was dead


Reminded me of Christian's ECW main events. They were good, but he wasn't that over himself to get interaction in every match with the crowd. Neville is Christian right now.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

TJP has been such a workhorse since he turned heel. Great main event as usual.

Since they already gave away this match I started to think career vs title match between AA and Neville. Aries can't turn heel right now, I mean there is no one single credible face other than Gallagher (sorta). They already done that too. Maybe they can build Cedric but still don't think so. Unless


----------



## Flair Shot

I'll never get not tired of seeing TJP get beat up.


----------



## americanoutlaw

who is that wrestler louie valle??


----------



## december_blue

Drew Gulak continues to be gold.


----------



## Piers

The ending of the main event was a thing of beauty, great work from TJP and Neville.


----------



## JafarMustDie

They Call Him Y2J said:


> The ending of the main event was a thing of beauty, great work from TJP and Neville.


The transition into Neville's submission was beautiful.


----------



## Mordecay

No more Corey/Tom in 205 Live crycry

A new geek is replacing Tom :fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I've been really enjoying 205 Live and NXT lately.

Davari's underwear coming out from underneath his tights bothers me more than it should lol! Fix it please haha!


----------



## DammitChrist

Austin Aries: "Gotta work on that synchronization a little bit" :lol

Jack Gallagher repeatedly poking Tony Nese in the abs with his umbrella like a true gentleman would :lmao


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

So the Aries announcement was just to setup another cw feud between two other people?


----------



## december_blue

I hope this Gulak vs. Ali feud never ends. Gulak is gold lol.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Stop breaking up the Tom/Corey partnership for crying out loud! :fuckthis


----------



## DammitChrist

Austin Aries and Jack Gallagher forming an alliance together :banderas

They might even take shortcuts and cut corners as a unit :mark:


----------



## GothicBohemian

I just finished watching last night's show and, seeing as 205 Live is the only WWE I'm watching on a regular basis, I wish it inspired more discussion. Not that I'm making any grand weekly contribution, so I shouldn't complain. Still, I feel folks are missing out on this and my other _precious-but-slightly-ignored-by-wf_ show (LU). So what am I going to do about it? I'm going to review last night's show. This isn't going to be an amazing review, it's not even going to be a passably ok one because I don't do match reviews, but hey, it's cheerful happy summer solstice tonight and I have some time to kill, so why not? 

First up, Nese versus Gallagher. I want to share how perfectly happy I am with any situation that gives me more Aries and Gallagher, even if Aries' contribution amounts to hanging out backstage waving a banana. 

Jack is pure awesome - I just love the guy. So I obviously had a favourite between him and Tony Nese. While Nese is rather great in his own right I suppose, unusual and funny are two things that will always win my heart and Jack has both. He just moves around the ring in unexpected ways that he makes seem random, which is saying a lot considering how not random so much of what happens in a match really is. That he can do that seamlessly with legitimate looking typical wrestling moves makes him so much more than a comic relief talent. But yeah, enough gushing about Jack. 

Now, I'm going to complain about commentary. I could have done without the line about Nese being a potential major player in the cruiserweight division _or maybe even beyond_. Sigh. Oh well, it's WWE so I've kind of come to expect slight knocking down of the folks they're supposed to be making us want to watch. Moving on, the match was what I expected; a chance for Nese to pick up a sketchy win and show his arrogance. Getting his opponent's back turned then tossing him into the corner before finishing him off with a running knee suits him. 

Mustafa Ali and Drew Gulak was prefaced by a brief Great Balls of Fire mention. Every time I see that ppv name I laugh and it will never get old. Oh, Great Balls of Fire is old, older than most people in this world, but that someone at WWE wanted to use it in 2017 is the greatest awful thing this company has done all year. But then the match started and I suppose I should talk about that instead. 

Since this match doesn't include one of my cw darlings I can skip the gushing and go straight to what actually happened and how I felt about that (because my feels about wrestling matches are important and must be shared with the internet world). I did have a preference here - Gulak - but I'm hoping Ali is going to start growing on me more so I watched with attention on him. Unfortunately, Gulak is such a good talker who maintains his character so well in ring that it's hard for me to focus on the other guy. Even though he won, Ali seemed more like he was there to give Gulak a generic flippy opponent to toss around and that's unfortunate because Ali is technically quite good. He reminds me of other similar wrestlers who have the looks and the skill but are missing the little extra ... I don't know, charisma... to make folks care. Or that's how I still feel about him. On the other hand, I'm warming to Gulak's no fly zone moves. 

This time commentary gave me something I like. Citing Gulak as seeing himself as a Hackenschmidt, Thesz and Gotch kind of wrestler among the cruiserweights was golden in a way only someone who spends too much time on a wrestling forum can appreciate. 

Next, Aries and his banana and Jack have a chat backstage. Gentleman Jack is awesome. Did I say that already? Yeah, I think so. 

And as if all things 205 Live weren't terrific enough already, here comes Neville. I have to pause for a moment of fangirlishness; Adrian Neville has the world's sexiest ears. There, I said it. He's like a wacky looking elf man and that appeals to me because I'm rather nuts. (Anyone still reading, if you think this Sexy Ears Neville love is bad, you all are just lucky my cw eyecandy Brian Kendrick wasn't wrestling.) _Is anyone still reading this?_ Probably not. :lol

For the main event, Neville and his sexy ears are up against Rich Swann. Akira Tozawa got the Titus Brand VIP ringside seat for no useful purpose other than giving everyone the opportunity to watch him pull entertaining _I-am-watching-you-very-intently_ faces again. This was all good. My expectations were fairly high and the guys didn't disappoint. Not that I would have expected them too; Neville, Swann (and ringside Tozawa) are always solid. Lots of kicks from Swann, lots of being booked as a powerhouse from Neville. 

_* Can I stop here for for a second and say how much I like that WWE has a cw champ who isn't being booked as Enthusiastic Cocky Flippy Dude #372? It's wonderful. *_

Suddenly, mid match, the camera focused on Swann putting any face Tozawa could ever dream of pulling at ringside to shame. I have no idea what any of it was supposed to convey and, honestly, Neville didn't really look as if he knew either but the two of them had a stare-down of the weirdest kind and then the match continued to its inevitable conclusion followed by a more conventional stare-down between winner Neville and Tozawa. All remains right in the world of 205 Live. 

I enjoyed the show this week. Well, of course I did else I wouldn't have written a million words about it, right? I don't do star ratings, that's too hardcore for me. Instead, I'll give it two sexy Neville ears, one Gentleman Jack umbrella, a stray anti-reckless flying pamphlet and a half-eaten banana.


----------



## JustAName

GothicBohemian said:


> I just finished watching last night's show and, seeing as 205 Live is the only WWE I'm watching on a regular basis, I wish it inspired more discussion. Not that I'm making any grand weekly contribution, so I shouldn't complain. Still, I feel folks are missing out on this and my other _precious-but-slightly-ignored-by-wf_ show (LU). So what am I going to do about it? I'm going to review last night's show. This isn't going to be an amazing review, it's not even going to be a passably ok one because I don't do match reviews, but hey, it's cheerful happy summer solstice tonight and I have some time to kill, so why not?
> 
> First up, Nese versus Gallagher. I want to share how perfectly happy I am with any situation that gives me more Aries and Gallagher, even if Aries' contribution amounts to hanging out backstage waving a banana.
> 
> Jack is pure awesome - I just love the guy. So I obviously had a favourite between him and Tony Nese. While Nese is rather great in his own right I suppose, unusual and funny are two things that will always win my heart and Jack has both. He just moves around the ring in unexpected ways that he makes seem random, which is saying a lot considering how not random so much of what happens in a match really is. That he can do that seamlessly with legitimate looking typical wrestling moves makes him so much more than a comic relief talent. But yeah, enough gushing about Jack.
> 
> Now, I'm going to complain about commentary. I could have done without the line about Nese being a potential major player in the cruiserweight division _or maybe even beyond_. Sigh. Oh well, it's WWE so I've kind of come to expect slight knocking down of the folks they're supposed to be making us want to watch. Moving on, the match was what I expected; a chance for Nese to pick up a sketchy win and show his arrogance. Getting his opponent's back turned then tossing him into the corner before finishing him off with a running knee suits him.
> 
> Mustafa Ali and Drew Gulak was prefaced by a brief Great Balls of Fire mention. Every time I see that ppv name I laugh and it will never get old. Oh, Great Balls of Fire is old, older than most people in this world, but that someone at WWE wanted to use it in 2017 is the greatest awful thing this company has done all year. But then the match started and I suppose I should talk about that instead.
> 
> Since this match doesn't include one of my cw darlings I can skip the gushing and go straight to what actually happened and how I felt about that (because my feels about wrestling matches are important and must be shared with the internet world). I did have a preference here - Gulak - but I'm hoping Ali is going to start growing on me more so I watched with attention on him. Unfortunately, Gulak is such a good talker who maintains his character so well in ring that it's hard for me to focus on the other guy. Even though he won, Ali seemed more like he was there to give Gulak a generic flippy opponent to toss around and that's unfortunate because Ali is technically quite good. He reminds me of other similar wrestlers who have the looks and the skill but are missing the little extra ... I don't know, charisma... to make folks care. Or that's how I still feel about him. On the other hand, I'm warming to Gulak's no fly zone moves.
> 
> This time commentary gave me something I like. Citing Gulak as seeing himself as a Hackenschmidt, Thesz and Gotch kind of wrestler among the cruiserweights was golden in a way only someone who spends too much time on a wrestling forum can appreciate.
> 
> Next, Aries and his banana and Jack have a chat backstage. Gentleman Jack is awesome. Did I say that already? Yeah, I think so.
> 
> And as if all things 205 Live weren't terrific enough already, here comes Neville. I have to pause for a moment of fangirlishness; Adrian Neville has the world's sexiest ears. There, I said it. He's like a wacky looking elf man and that appeals to me because I'm rather nuts. (Anyone still reading, if you think this Sexy Ears Neville love is bad, you all are just lucky my cw eyecandy Brian Kendrick wasn't wrestling.) _Is anyone still reading this?_ Probably not. :lol
> 
> For the main event, Neville and his sexy ears are up against Rich Swann. Akira Tozawa got the Titus Brand VIP ringside seat for no useful purpose other than giving everyone the opportunity to watch him pull entertaining _I-am-watching-you-very-intently_ faces again. This was all good. My expectations were fairly high and the guys didn't disappoint. Not that I would have expected them too; Neville, Swann (and ringside Tozawa) are always solid. Lots of kicks from Swann, lots of being booked as a powerhouse from Neville.
> 
> _* Can I stop here for for a second and say how much I like that WWE has a cw champ who isn't being booked as Enthusiastic Cocky Flippy Dude #372? It's wonderful. *_
> 
> Suddenly, mid match, the camera focused on Swann putting any face Tozawa could ever dream of pulling at ringside to shame. I have no idea what any of it was supposed to convey and, honestly, Neville didn't really look as if he knew either but the two of them had a stare-down of the weirdest kind and then the match continued to its inevitable conclusion followed by a more conventional stare-down between winner Neville and Tozawa. All remains right in the world of 205 Live.
> 
> I enjoyed the show this week. Well, of course I did else I wouldn't have written a million words about it, right? I don't do star ratings, that's too hardcore for me. Instead, I'll give it two sexy Neville ears, one Gentleman Jack umbrella, a stray anti-reckless flying pamphlet and a half-eaten banana.


Entertaining review is entertaining.

While I may or may not agree on all accounts, I had a good time reading it.


----------



## DammitChrist

"You're not Strowman" chants :lol


----------



## december_blue

Noam Dar vs. Cedric Alexander - I Quit Match tomorrow night! This should be good.


----------



## december_blue

So pumped that the Drew Gulak & Mustafa Ali feud is continuing. Drew is always gold on the mic, he just knows his character so well. I'm so here for a 2 out of 3 falls match between them.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Any info on this Mario Connors guy?


----------



## december_blue

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Any info on this Mario Connors guy?


Local talent Brysin Scott. He's got spirit lol.


----------



## safc-scotty

Good post match promo from Noam and I really enjoyed Jack Gallagher's promo as well. 

205 builds these guys characters a lot better than anything they do on Raw which is a bit of a shame because I don't think anything that happens on 205 translates to Raw.


----------



## sailord

Dar is free at last And kinda feel bad for 205 they have some good stories going on right now but they don't play out on raw it's mostly on 205 live. People who skip 205 and just watch raw they think that there no stories going on


----------



## sailord

safc-scotty said:


> Good post match promo from Noam and I really enjoyed Jack Gallagher's promo as well.
> 
> 205 builds these guys characters a lot better than anything they do on Raw which is a bit of a shame because I don't think anything that happens on 205 translates to Raw.


That's really sad stories that they doing on 205 Live should carry over to raw also but they don't. Like next week we finally going to end Ali vs drew Feud but if u just watch raw u have no clue this is going on I've really been enjoying the no fly zone feud. I'm enjoying this Feud that's going on between swan and tjp can't wait to see how Gallagher and Kendrick Feud turns out


----------



## Gn1212

They have to bring some buzz to the show. They have done a terrible job advertising 205 Live. 
WWE fail to adviertise one of its OWN Network main shows.
Bring some new guys in. Refresh the feuds. Advertise on RAW(and not just once).
Also, instead of the typical tag matches they do on RAW, have a showcase match like the one with Rich and Neville.


----------



## OptionZero

Enzo needs to go to the 205 division and inject some life. Aries was a good start, but that fizzled when they didn't capitalize

Enzo can't wrestle, but his promos will get attention


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Noam and Gallaher had good promos. Kinda low-Key Liking this Rich Swann/TJP feud that's brewing. 

Excited about the Mustafa Ali/Drew Gulak 2 out of 3 falls match.


----------



## Donnie




----------



## DammitChrist

december_blue said:


> Local talent Brysin Scott. He's got spirit lol.


Yea, he was impressive last night on 205 Live. I wouldn't mind seeing him be added to the 205 Live roster if it was an option.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Donnie said:


>


That was cute. 

Also on the tuesday's episode.

I also liked The I Quit Match too. I guess the ending suggests that Alica will now be going back to Raw in The Women's Division? Or will she sink her claws into another Cruiserweight? Guess We'll find out.


----------



## A-C-P

So since the mid-card title on 205LIVE is Alicia Fox, is Dar dumping her the same as Austin throwing the IC title in the river? :austin3


----------



## JustAName

205 live is actually an amazing wrestling show, it's better booked imo than the main shows and the talent there are just as good. It's a shame that without 205 live you would probably never get any in dept look into any of these characters. I really enjoy how the show is progressing and it has a different feel than the usual wwe, even different feel than NxT


----------



## Mordecay

Mustafa Ali vs Drew Gulak was an outstanding match, and it probably will be better than any match in WWE this week, maybe with the exception of AJ/KO.


----------



## december_blue

205 Live continues to be awesome! Gulak & Ali killed it tonight. They've both proven that they are cruiserweight stars to bank on.


----------



## SureUmm

Not only can Neville kill it in a 20 minute match, he can pull off the storytelling in a 5 minute heel vs. heel TV match perfectly. Best overall talent in WWE.


----------



## JustAName

205 live is just amazingly good, even things I suspect will be really boring delivers quality entertainment


----------



## safc-scotty

Nice to see the aggressive side of Gallagher. Also good to see Gran Metalik back on 205, although it'll probably only be to put over Nese.

Edit: This spot was brilliant...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892572714262822912


----------



## Hell in a Cage

Really enjoyed Nese and Metalik, definitely need more of them!


----------



## coreysamson

Anybody out there?

Really good episode. Tony Nese is a great heel magnet and if given more and more mic time can really connect with the crowds and be over. Good match with Cedrick. Speaking of Cedrick he's probably the worst off guy in the division because he has literally no character. Hopefully they can give him something other than "generic flippy guy good wrestler". I liked his 2015 heel run in ROH and feud with Moose. He brought a lot of aggression.

Jack Gallagher hasn't been so gentlemanly lately. He had that beatdown on Kendrick last week and he did it again this week. It's like getting a burglar off your property with gunshots but then continuing to chase him and beat him down to a bloody pulp fifty yards away from your house lol. I like the newfound aggression and character arc. Gallagher is a good candidate to dethrone Neville in this incarnation if not Tozawa or perhaps a freshly called up Hideo.

Dar's cocky promo against the jobber was entertaining. He doesn't do much for me in the ring but as a character I've always enjoyed him. I'm hoping he doesn't lose my interest without Alicia though. Her involvement was always a big part because of the "Alicia FOOOOUUUUUUUOOOOOUX" shtick.

The Neville/Tozawa promo was great but that shit NEEDS to be on Raw!

The Swann/Perkins competition angle is intriguing and currently one of the best parts about the show. They had a great match and told a great story. I hope that one day we'll get a Swann/Perkins program over the title. These two work well together and had a good match in the CWC. Perkins' tweener status is unique and keeps me hooked on whether or not he will just be a total dick to Swann enough to make him snap and for TJP to go full on heel mode like he did a few months ago.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think 205 sorta blew it with keeping the title on Neville too long and making him too dominating. He's pretty played out now, and lost a bit of the rub he would have given if he lost the title at his peak.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think 205 sorta blew it with keeping the title on Neville too long and making him too dominating. He's pretty played out now, and lost a bit of the rub he would have given if he lost the title at his peak.


Should've lost it to Aries in my opinion. Would've probably convinced him to stay there as well.

On a side note, wtf are they doing with Gran Metalik? This guy was in the finals of the CWC but appears on 205 live less than Lince Dorado and seems to only appear to job.


----------



## Vic Capri

I stayed for 205 Live this week, and just like the dirt sheets said, 1/3 of the crowd left and those remaining (mostly for the dark main event) didn't care for most of the show. Its pathetic that Japanese dude has to sound like a damn bird to get people to react.

WWE needs to cancel this show already. 

- Vic


----------



## Reversoul

I tried to get into 205, but there is nothing that really interests me. I really liked Austin Aries , but of course he lost to Neville. It feels like Neville hasn't lost a match in 2 years.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Has anyone done a complete through guide to 205 Live? I haven't really got a lot to watch anymore after months of having a massive pile of stuff to always go on to and have been thinking about giving 205 Live another go after seeing so many people calling it the best content WWE is currently producing. However I know there is a teething period, random segments on Raw which promote or progress stuff for 205 Live and stuff on PPVs as well. I wondered if there is a complete watchlist guide to go on on the net at all.


----------



## DammitChrist

Neville is selling his loss very well. It looks like he hasn't slept at all. Kudos to Titus O'Neal too for pointing that out.


----------



## Mordecay

Psychotic uncrowned Neville seems a lot of fun

And Metalik finally won a match, even though he didn't got the pin :yay


----------



## Piers

Actually I read that Neville asked for some time off, might explain why he lost the belt and looks tired. I would love to see him take a break and come back with an obsession about the title.


----------



## december_blue

We've got ourselves another gentleman's duel tonight. The last one with Arya Davairi & Jack Gallagher was amazing, so I'm sure tonight's with Gallagher & Kendrick will be just as good if not better.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I really like the Neville vs Tozawa feud.


----------



## Mordecay

That opener was pretty cool. Metalik was the star of the match, don't know why it took so long for them to put him on matches


----------



## Mordecay

Remember you peasants


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900145377927671808


----------



## safc-scotty

Mordecay said:


> That opener was pretty cool. Metalik was he sta of the match, don't know why it took so long for them to put him on matches


Yeah it was, I'm more of a fan of Metalik every time I see him. I think he could easily get himself over on Raw if they just let him go all out in the ring.

It's a shame the storylines/character development of the CWs don't translate from 205 to Raw (apart from the title feud of course). The crowd always seems a lot more accepting of the CWs on 205.


----------



## Abisial

Whelp Enzo is gonna get this division mega over lol


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900190184339382276


----------



## Mordecay

Damn good match between Neville and Tozawa tonight, add that one to the list of to the most consistent performer in WWE this year. But I swear if Enzo beats Neville for the title you might as well cancel the division


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really want to see Neville-Metallik soon.






And please don't let Enzo beat Neville for the belt. Please.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Oh shit..Enzo is now in the CW Division. Did not see that coming.


----------



## Piers

Well Cass was injured so this makes sense.

I just hope Neville doesn't lose the title to Enzo fucking Amore.


----------



## december_blue

Looks like we're gonna get Nese vs. Alexander next week. I hope this turns into a full blown feud.


----------



## Vic Capri

People see it as a demotion. I see it as an opportunity for Enzo. On RAW, he's lost in the shuffle. On 205, he's a bigger fish in a pond. Not only is he going to bring in more viewers, but if he can get his act together, he might finally win some gold.

- Vic


----------



## Mordecay

I know they put Enzo as a way to get more viewers on 205 live, but honestly I am out whenever he is on the ring, so I probably tune out after this Gallagher/Kendrick match


----------



## SureUmm

I'm always impressed with Brian Kendrick's matches. He knows when to just get the shit beat out of him as a heel. And Gallagher's cold, calm demeanor as he thrashes Kendrick is really cool.


----------



## sailord

Really Loved the dq Match dam at jack getting busted the hard way


----------



## SureUmm

Daivari has a great look going now, I haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## sailord

Enzo needs to fuck off from cw plz


----------



## Piers

Enzo needs to cheat as a babyface ? Lol they really want to make a clown of him


----------



## safc-scotty

I wonder if Drew Gulak will release the other 165 slides from his PowerPoint presentation? 

I found the segment pretty entertaining, good character development for Drew and the crowd reacted appropriately.


----------



## TD Stinger

Gotta say, that was an awesome Fatal Five Way. Lots of great action and everyone got their time and played a part. Even Enzo, even if he had the least to do in the entire match.


----------



## safc-scotty

Fatal 5 way was great. Enzo actually did ok in the match, mainly because he excels at getting thrown around the ring. He desperately needs to work on developing more of an offence though.

Don't have too many issues with the result tbh. Enzo is there to get more eyes on the show and if a few more people watched tonight and saw the performances of the other 4 guys in the match, I'm sure they will have been far more impressed than any time they have seen them on Raw.

I'm really glad we're getting to see more of Gran Metalik these days and I think Cedric is hitting the peak of his WWE run so far in terms of in ring performance. I'd love to see Neville vs Cedric and Neville vs Metalik at some point.


----------



## december_blue

The Enzo Effect. I thought he did well in that Fatal 5 Way.


----------



## BiggRigg

So Cedric does all the work and Enzo gets the win. ? Sounds about right. They better put that title on Alexander next and not Enzo, really please anyone but Enzo.


----------



## december_blue

While I'm glad that they included guys from 205 Live in WWE 2K18, I'm kinda bummed that Tony Nese, Lince Dorado, Drew Gulak, Mustafa Ali & Ariya Daivari didn't make the cut. Holding out hope some of them might end up included in DLC.


----------



## JustAName

Cedric Alexander is a star. Fatal 5 way was predictable, but damn good. I love watching Enzo get beat up, his selling is awesome.. he needs help with his offense though, big time. He played his character to perfection and can't expect much more, everything in the fatal 5 way made sense, I love 205 tbh. Probably the best wrestling in WWE on average


----------



## Piers

So Enzo keeps cheating to win, is he a tweener ? Or are they so desperate with this division that they need to push him while he is under heat


----------



## december_blue

They Call Him Y2J said:


> So Enzo keeps cheating to win, is he a tweener ? Or are they so desperate with this division that they need to push him while he is under heat


Definitely seems like it's the latter. They know that pure athleticism & wrestling aren't necessarily his strong suit, so they are finding ways for him to get wins and capitalize on his popularity.


----------



## Vic Capri

WWE had 205 Live before. It was called Super Astros.

Fun fact: Marcelo Rodriguez has been with the WWE since 1998! O_O

- Vic


----------



## the_hound

drew goolick


----------



## safc-scotty

Breezango/Gulak segment was great fun, presume it's only a one time thing for Breezango but nice to see the CWs interacting outside the division for two shows running.


----------



## sailord

i can get behind a heel jack gallagher


----------



## december_blue

Evil Jack Gallagher is what we need.


----------



## sailord

december_blue said:


> Evil Jack Gallagher is what we need.


this is the Jack Gallagher i have been waiting as soon as he came out i was like heel turn

this should be his new nick name Jack "THE RIPPER" Gallagher or something like this that looks in his eyes was great looked truly evil


----------



## DammitChrist

It looks like Jack Gallagher took Brian Kendrick's accusations about him being a clown to heart, especially after losing to him in that Street Fight 2 weeks ago. He probably realized that being a gentleman has led him nowhere.

The heel turn was shocking! I should've seen that one coming because Gallagher has been behaving less like a gentleman these past couple of months. He's been showing more of his aggressive edge lately even before tonight :lol

Looking forward to seeing more of Evil Gallagher now :mark:


----------



## sailord

DammitC said:


> It looks like Jack Gallagher took Brian Kendrick's accusations about him being a clown to heart, especially after losing to him in that Street Fight 2 weeks ago. He probably realized that being a gentleman has led him nowhere.
> 
> The heel turn was shocking! I should've seen that one coming because Gallagher has been behaving less like a gentleman these past couple of months. He's been showing more of his aggressive edge lately even before tonight :lol
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more of Evil Gallagher now :mark:


they were probably going with this heel turn with austin aries but then he hot let go they held off on it and moved it onto brian kendrick


----------



## Donnie

Jack ripped my heart out and stepped on it :mj2 I have no words 

TJP/Swann RULED and I hope they can form a team and go after the belts because they would be incredible together. 

Fashion Police are life and Gulak is the best dork ever


----------



## sailord

Donnie said:


> Jack ripped my heart out and stepped on it :mj2 I have no words
> 
> TJP/Swann RULED and I hope they can form a team and go after the belts because they would be incredible together.
> 
> Fashion Police are life and Gulak is the best dork ever


my fav part of that segment when drew showed that one slide of king dressed in okada outfit there was a small okada chant after


----------



## safc-scotty

Damn, that caught me off guard :enzo

I suppose the signs have been there with him getting more aggressive in previous weeks but I just thought they were attempting to make him a bit more serious. On a side note, I can't wait for the first time they unleash Gallagher on Enzo :lmao

I still think 205live is slept on by a lot of people. Gulak is getting crowd reactions every week and is gold when given mic time, the Swann/Perkins and Gallagher/Kendrick storylines have both been good (I'm very intrigued to see where both of these go from here), Metalik and Alexander have been given more chance to show off their skills recently and the addition of Enzo (although controversial) adds a level of intrigue to the show and should help the other guys get over. That's without even mentioning the likes of Neville, Ali, Tozawa and Nese. I hope they continue the trend they've started this week of letting the CWs interact with the main roster superstars as it can only help with crowd reaction which I think is one of the main factors why 205 is looked down upon.


----------



## TBreeze

Breezango segment was great, no bias I swear.


----------



## Master Bate

I love Drew Gulak so much. I hope he actually keeps this gimmick to the cruiserweight title, and see how far they can take it. Hopefully with a whole faction, and become an almost right to censor type group for 205 live.


----------



## Piers

Breezango are just so damn good


----------



## Punkamaniac

Didn't think WWE would've had the balls to do it, but I was quite surprised when they decided to turn Jack Gallagher heel and like others have mentioned in this thread, we should've seen it coming due to how he's been acting in recent weeks/months but it was still shocking enough nonetheless.

Gulak continues to make me laugh :beckylol, he's such a dork but a lovable one.

Loved the opener between Rich Swann and TJP.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Breezango was amazing on this. Seems like WWE is really stepping up as far as allowing the main roster to interact with the CruiserWeights. That's a good thing because it's only gonna help them.

Heel Gallagher? Didn't see this coming but probably should have as he's gotten more aggressive as of late. But I just thought he would remain a face and just get more of an edge to him.

Oh and I'm interested to see where Perkins/Swann ends up next.

205 Live is great again this week. This show really is underrated.


----------



## JustAName

I love 205 live, I sound like a broken record, I know, but sometimes it's better that a record is broken than working


----------



## safc-scotty

That main event segment felt like a double turn. I'm 99% sure it wasn't, but Enzo's promo came across very obnoxious and coupled with crowd booing him throughout (and cheering parts of Neville's promo), it felt like Enzo was the heel.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Can people stop interrupting Gulak's power point presentation? It'll never get finished at this rate.

:sadbecky


----------



## sailord

I like the nick name for heel Jack Gallagher on commentary Vic Used it jack the ripper Gallagher


----------



## JustAName

Enzo is a star and is going to be massive, he may talk a lot of trash, but I'll bet a lot that when it's all said and done, he is gonna be recognized as someone special. He might be a piece of shit human being, but he knows how to make people connect with him one way or the other, they have a gem in Enzo and if you expect him to get canned: I'm afraid I've got some BAD NEWS

There is so much to be interested in if you like wrestling in 205 live, I keep getting surprised tbh. I only wish Enzo was better in the ring, but he can be a chickenshit coward, dirty heel and make matches work, I am fairly sure of it. I was also one of the few that didn't hate his match with Neville I guess


----------



## safc-scotty

Another really fun episode of 205live. Good wrestling, great storyline development throughout the show and I thought the crowd was relatively invested throughout.

Also, I love Drew Gulak and his PowerPoint presentation more and more every week :lmao


----------



## december_blue

Gulak continues to steal the show.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*It seemed like Kalisto was getting pretty loud reactions for 205 LIVE standards like Enzo and Neville were (he was able to actually have a decent point on the mic!)

I hope they can get more people like that, that feel more connected to the main roster and then be able to swap out the more pushed star each and every week or hell, even have loaded episodes where you get to see Enzo, Neville an Kalisto on the same episode performing!*


----------



## DJ Punk

Retarded how Raw didn't acknowledge the truce between Enzo and Daivari from the week prior and now they go back to being on good terms again. And Kallisto's music was his old one. Not his new one. Wonder if they did that by mistake or just decided to go back to his old theme. Either way, odd.


----------



## Zapato

I wondered that too on his theme and my two ponders were the intro of his newer theme being seen as similar to TJP's, or they are giving him the older one as a placeholder until they have a new theme ready for him.


----------



## Piers

DJ Punk said:


> Retarded how Raw didn't acknowledge the truce between Enzo and Daivari from the week prior and now they go back to being on good terms again. And Kallisto's music was his old one. Not his new one. Wonder if they did that by mistake or just decided to go back to his old theme. Either way, odd.


They went to the old one to make people chant «.Lucha.»


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Enzo's opening promo was lit. He has a huge vocabulary. I would definitely buy a rap album he makes.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I'm glad that Enzo is on 205 live as it means more eyes to that show but It's getting a tad bit annoying having him opening every show with just him talking shit.


----------



## Mordecay

I used to enjoy 205 live, but now that it is the Enzo show and there is no Neville it has become in the worst WWE show in no time (I had it as 2nd best weekly WWE show). Only bright spot is that Swann/Cedric are a cool tag team and I hope they make an exception and put them in the tag title scene since The Revival and The Hardys are out and they need some teams. Rollins/Ambrose vs Cedric/Swann would be a hell of a match and could help them get over with the casual fans.

Honorable mention to Gulak and his Power Point Presentations, that is funny as well.


----------



## sailord

i wouldn't be surprised if enzo is turing away fans who actually liked 205 live before they added him to it. i like most of them my fav is jack tho


----------



## The Gentleman

As much as I like Enzo, and as much as I like him as champ I feel that he's going to wear himself out and get boring very quickly. He's where he needs to be right now, but they need to slow things down.


----------



## SAMCRO

I haven't watched 205 Live much, i tuned in tonight and man you can hear a pin drop in that place for some of these matches. When Brian Kendrick's music hit not a one person in the audience stood up, cheered or booed, you could legit hear a fart from someone in the cheap seats. Yeah the guys on there are great wrestlers for the most part but the audience in there doesn't give a single shit about anything on 205 Live, i feel bad for the wrestlers having to go out there and perform while no one in the arena cares at all.

Rich Swann vs Kendrick was awkward to watch, you had Swann dressed as a clown like an idiot doing some looney tunes comedy with those giant gloves, and it didn't stir up a single chuckle from the crowd. He was trying desperately to get them laughing and failed everytime until he just said fuck it and finally started wrestling.

Yeah the main event got some reaction cause it was filled with weapons and halloween comedy but thats the only reason. I honestly don't see how this show is still on the Network, the crowd is just dead every show it seems and the CW's are pretty much the new divas division, in that no one cares about it and most use it as a bathroom break.

I'm not knocking the wrestlers, they do their best, its just the crowds couldn't be less interested if they tried.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just a FYI I got an email with TLC that said I could get three months free WWE Network (I get it with every PPV as I cancelled my membership and it seems like they are that desperate to boost numbers) but it expired on the 23rd of October. Just out of interest I tried the code as I wanted to try out some 205 Live and it still worked. What was weird is it took all my details again, almost like it's making a brand new account but with my existing details. I'm not sure if this is some kind of glitch but I now have free Network until February of next year. So... yeah.

Which brings me onto my main point… I see more and more people praising 205 Live which really makes me want to watch as I love a lot of the talent involved with it and the CW matches have usually been the highlights on the undercards of PPVs (Gallagher v Neville at Fastlane remains one of my favourite matches of the year, even without any context for that match built through 205 Live) for me… but can anyone pin point when 205 Live... got good? 

Like when 205 Live first started I gave up within a couple of episodes as it was very in ring focused, with little in the way of using that extra hour to tell stories or build their characters which was problematic to me as the CWs in ring ability was never in question, it was the fact that the matches were a series of disconnected moves rather than something with any real pathos. I just didn’t get the point of 205 Live at all when it first existed. 

Now however it seems to be extremely story/character focused but when did that change really begin? And how hard is it to get into 205 Live down the line, since it crosses through Raws and PPVs and all the rest?


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Pizzamorg said:


> Just a FYI I got an email with TLC that said I could get three months free WWE Network (I get it with every PPV as I cancelled my membership and it seems like they are that desperate to boost numbers) but it expired on the 23rd of October. Just out of interest I tried the code as I wanted to try out some 205 Live and it still worked. What was weird is it took all my details again, almost like it's making a brand new account but with my existing details. I'm not sure if this is some kind of glitch but I now have free Network until February of next year. So... yeah.
> 
> Which brings me onto my main point… I see more and more people praising 205 Live which really makes me want to watch as I love a lot of the talent involved with it and the CW matches have usually been the highlights on the undercards of PPVs (Gallagher v Neville at Fastlane remains one of my favourite matches of the year, even without any context for that match built through 205 Live) for me… but can anyone pin point when 205 Live... got good?
> 
> Like when 205 Live first started I gave up within a couple of episodes as it was very in ring focused, with little in the way of using that extra hour to tell stories or build their characters which was problematic to me as the CWs in ring ability was never in question, it was the fact that the matches were a series of disconnected moves rather than something with any real pathos. I just didn’t get the point of 205 Live at all when it first existed.
> 
> Now however it seems to be extremely story/character focused but when did that change really begin? And how hard is it to get into 205 Live down the line, since it crosses through Raws and PPVs and all the rest?


*From what I observe, it's really based on the amount of exposure they get on RAW. That helps. I do remember early on it took a while to start like, debuting key Cruiserweights, but the major anchor with this show is this: Most of the time, it's only the main title picture that carries into RAW and builds to PPV, that can be an issue for a lot of watchers.

When 205 Live started, there was no Neville and there wasn't really any majorish stars that were in the division, when 205 live started, the main feud was Rich Swan vs. TJ Perkins vs. Brian Kendrick, which wasn't really setting the world on fire. Then Neville came along. Neville at least gave people a foil to watch and made people go "ok, so I want to see which babyface cruiserweight will beat that guy".

They did start giving all of the different cruiserweights more fleshed out gimmicks, just stuck with them until they stuck. Gulak's gimmick has stuck 

The big improvement that helps 205 Live is that, they started making the faces align with Kalisto and the heels align with Enzo and forced them all to get rubs of character so that can carry into the show. If you caught Daivari, he now calls himself Daivari Dinero, because ENZO said he should call himself that.

Drew Gulak has also become funnier and funnier as time goes on.

Sometimes there ARE feuds that feel like they go on forever and ever because they can't really pay off at any PPVs.

Although, going into TLC, 205 Live had an episode where all 3 segments were building to TLC and it made it feel good.

That being said, in my honest opinion, the best way to selective watch 205 Live, is to see if you like the angle from RAW and then see if you want to see it carry into 205 Live. Usually title changes and/or new Cruiserweights debuting do that for me.
*


----------



## DJ Punk

Did Tyler Bate lose to fucking Enzo of all people?...speechless.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

DJ Punk said:


> Did Tyler Bate lose to fucking Enzo of all people?...speechless.


*See, if this happened on the main show, there would be like a 5 page+ thread about people complaining that Tyler Bate is ruined and lost to Enzo Amore, won't ever get over or have a career. BUT BECAUSE IT'S 205 LIVE, somehow the world can move on and Tyler Bate can still have another day left to fight, because not enough people saw it.*


----------



## Art Vandaley

IceTheRetroKid said:


> DJ Punk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Tyler Bate lose to fucking Enzo of all people?...speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> *See, if this happened on the main show, there would be like a 5 page+ thread about people complaining that Tyler Bate is ruined and lost to Enzo Amore, won't ever get over or have a career. BUT BECAUSE IT'S 205 LIVE, somehow the world can move on and Tyler Bate can still have another day left to fight, because not enough people saw it.*
Click to expand...

I actually came here looking for the thread.

Do that few people really watch 205 live?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

'I like your face...'

- Enzo to Tyler. Never forget.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wait a minute did Tyler Bate just job to Enzo? U fucking kidding me? He didn't just job he got demolished, he got no offense in at all at the end, it was just Enzo hitting move after move while Bate staggered around acting defenseless. I kept waiting for some kind of comeback but no Bate just kept taking moves until Enzo hit the Eat Defeat. And it was fucking clean as a whistle too, Enzo straight up destroyed him.

I mean god damn your first UK champion who held the title for months going undefeated, he put on a MOTY candidate with Pete Dunne at Takeover, and he just jobbed to this scrawny bum you've presented to us as a loud mouth retard that can't wrestle? Jesus Christ they made it look as if Tyler Bate couldn't hang with him or something, i mean holy shit this is the dumbest shit i've seen on a wrestling show in a long time.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

SAMCRO said:


> Wait a minute did Tyler Bate just job to Enzo? U fucking kidding me? He didn't just job he got demolished, he got no offense in at all at the end, it was just Enzo hitting move after move while Bate staggered around acting defenseless. I kept waiting for some kind of comeback but no Bate just kept taking moves until Enzo hit the Eat Defeat. And it was fucking clean as a whistle too, Enzo straight up destroyed him.
> 
> I mean god damn your first UK champion who held the title for months going undefeated, he put on a MOTY candidate with Pete Dunne at Takeover, and he just jobbed to this scrawny bum you've presented to us as a loud mouth retard that can't wrestle? Jesus Christ they made it look as if Tyler Bate couldn't hang with him or something, i mean holy shit this is the dumbest shit i've seen on a wrestling show in a long time.


*This should have been one of your masterclass threads. :mark:*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I cannot fucking believe they had Tyler Bate Job to fucking Enzo of all people. Like this is the first U.K Champion...Really? I can't.


----------



## SAMCRO

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I cannot fucking believe they had Tyler Bate Job to fucking Enzo of all people. Like this is the first U.K Champion...Really? I can't.


Yeah its utterly ridiculous, no wonder Neville walked, he knew he'd be having to put that bum over like Bate just did. So he said fuck that and straight up left, kudos to Neville he made the right call.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah its utterly ridiculous, no wonder Neville walked, he knew he'd be having to put that bum over like Bate just did. So he said fuck that and straight up left, kudos to Neville he made the right call.


Yeah. It seriously would've Damaged Neville had he lost to Enzo the way Bate did so I'm glad he bailed.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So after doing some more research I finally found an episode that seemed like a good place to jump into for 205 Live, so I decided to start from episode 17 which seems to be the start of the transition of 205 Live into its current incarnation. It is also good to know I don’t need to watch the Raw segments to keep on top of what is happening with the show. I am sure the video package versions are probably better than the actual segments anyway. 

Neville’s opening promo is well delivered but the execution of the story is a little muddled for me. The match was an excellent, competitive, fifteen minutes with a proper big fight PPV feel… but who is this for? They are trying to build up Neville as a monster heel and he asked for this match to beat respect into Mustafa Ali… but instead Ali took Neville to his absolute limits. The spectacle was excellent but like… I’m so confused by what I am meant to feel and take away from this? Was I supposed to come away from this feeling like a Mustafa Ali fan? Why make Ali look so good in defeat, if they never planned to do anything with this? Even Aries and the team on commentary sound confused.

But honestly, overall, this was a great episode of WWE TV even outside of the MOTY quality Main Event. The match between TJP and Tony Neese which I went in cold into, I came out with a big grin on my face. I knew TJP was good, shitty presentation aside, but I had no idea how good Neese was. He works really snug, especially within a WWE environment and it adds an extra layer to his offence. I also heard that Drew Gulak was one of the stars of 205 Live and this character he is transitioning into here is really fun, he reminds me of the miserable veterans on Twitter moaning about Will Ospreay and Ricochet. 

Never thought I'd say it but I can't wait to see what the next episode brings.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just watched 205 Live 18 through to 20. 

On a episode by episode basis 205 Live is so shallow it is hard to enjoy. It is basically the Neville, Aries and a bunch of jobbers show but when watching a collection of episodes in a chunk it is actually pretty fun. 

The work rate in 205 Live is really high, matches never overstay their welcome and have a refreshing sprint pace and while most guys are blank slates wrestling in matches for wrestlings sake, the fact that everyone seems willing to put their lives on the line and take crazy bumps to make these matches worthwhile really does make it entertaining and the more charismatic guys in the roster do use their in ring time to try and cement themselves as characters even if it is just through motion. 

The best of the bunch in these three episodes was the Lorcan/Swann match. No idea why Lorcan had come from NXT to have a contextless, heatless match with Swann and it is a disappointment that Lorcan is beaten and then immediately forgotten for the sake of that God awful Alicia Fox love triangle shit but for the ten or so minutes this match goes for… it is really bloody good. Really snug, really intense and competitive and both guys kill themselves to put this one over. There was little reason for either guys to deliver something of this quality but they went out and did it anyway. It makes me so sad that Lorcan is so slept on by WWE, I hope he becomes a regular on 205 Live but it doesn’t look like he will.

The Multi Man and TJP/Gallagher Main Events were decent two. Ali and Gallagher are definitely two of my 205 Live favourites right now and TJP is a natural asshole.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932842320298307585
MY GOD YES.


----------



## safc-scotty

Gulak is just the best :lmao

Edit: Nice street fight with some decent crowd reaction and a great finish. 

Oh, Hideo Itami vignette...


----------



## sailord

good street fight between Akira Tozawa vs. Drew Gulak. HIDEO ITAMI


----------



## december_blue

Itami is coming!

Gulak continues to steal the show. And his street fight with Tozawa was awesome.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933170456152064000


----------



## sailord

december_blue said:


> Gulak continues to steal the show. And his street fight with Tozawa was awesome.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933170456152064000


gulak is awesome and this is the second time tozawa has been in a good street fight that got the crowd into i.


----------



## december_blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935601122508726274
It's been a year already.

Respect Itami.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935712347502424064


----------



## Genking48

With Dar looking mortified at the Itami promo and Swann also hyping up his upcoming debut they are doing a good job preparing the viewers for his 205 Live debut.

In my opinion there is nothing worse than when the announcers seem to be the only ones interested and talking about promo packages. It makes the package, and therefore the person the promo is made for, seem like nothing. So good job on the 205 Live crew handling a upcoming debut promo the right way.


----------



## safc-scotty

Nice opener between Cedric and Davari. 

Cedric really is on fire at the moment and the Lumbar Check is my favourite finisher in the WWE right now bar none.

Edit: Gran Metalik actually getting involved in a storyline :mark:


----------



## sailord

itmai next week ya an jack and kalisto had a good match finally looks like they will do something with metalik. that ending made me feel sorry 4 both tony and drew u could tell drew really didn't wanna do it but he did


----------



## safc-scotty

sailord said:


> itmai next week ya an jack and kalisto had a good match finally looks like they will do something with metalik. that ending made me feel sorry 4 both tony and drew u could tell drew really didn't wanna do it but he did


The storytelling was actually really good in that final segment - but the crowd sort of ruined it (I actually don't blame them on this occasion because they wouldn't have been able to hear the dialogue so it would have dragged on if you were in the arena). 

Good show overall. With Itami's (and maybe Rockstar Spuds) debut, Cedric being on fire, Drew's incoming face turn and Metalik actually getting involved in a storyline, there's plenty to look forward to on 205 in the coming weeks.


----------



## sailord

safc-scotty said:


> The storytelling was actually really good in that final segment - but the crowd sort of ruined it (I actually don't blame them on this occasion because they wouldn't have been able to hear the dialogue so it would have dragged on if you were in the arena).
> 
> Good show overall. With Itami's (and maybe Rockstar Spuds) debut, Cedric being on fire, Drew's incoming face turn and Metalik actually getting involved in a storyline, there's plenty to look forward to on 205 in the coming weeks.


i honestly hope the live events they run next month work out for them I'd definitely go if they ran shows near me i like most of the roster


----------



## safc-scotty

sailord said:


> i honestly hope the live events they run next month work out for them I'd definitely go if they ran shows near me i like most of the roster


Yeah, I personally think the roster is great and if 205 was recorded in a smaller, more engaged environment, then I'm 100% sure it would get more love than it does. 

If Drew wins next week (and I think he will as they seem to be building to a Drew face turn) then I would love to see a series of matches between Cedric and Mustafa. Their interactions in the fatal 4 ways on the last 2 Raws have been great and I think a face vs face feud would work well for both. Maybe a best of 5 series with a CW title shot for the winner.


----------



## sailord

safc-scotty said:


> Yeah, I personally think the roster is great and if 205 was recorded in a smaller, more engaged environment, then I'm 100% sure it would get more love than it does.
> 
> If Drew wins next week (and I think he will as they seem to be building to a Drew face turn) then I would love to see a series of matches between Cedric and Mustafa. Their interactions in the fatal 4 ways on the last 2 Raws have been great and I think a face vs face feud would work well for both. Maybe a best of 5 series with a CW title shot for the winner.


for me personally I'd like drew be the next cw champ then after it goes 2 jack I'm loving his heel work n love the heel theme. I'd also be down for itmai vs jack match or a min feud


----------



## CM Buck

So is nese face now? Or is gulak going face


----------



## sailord

TommyWCECM said:


> So is nese face now? Or is gulak going face


I'm thinking if they have gulak win next week he will end up Turing on Enzo that's what I think happens of he wins or they could have Enzo screw gulak out of the win have gulak turn that way


----------



## Piers

I would love to see Cedric Alexander's win/loss ratio since 205 started. The guy seems to win 98% of his matches.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Yeah 205 Live is picking up I feel like. It lost some steam when Enzo came IMO but it now is getting back on track. The Gallaher/Kendrick and Kalisto/Metalik feud that seems to be brewing. Gulak possibly turning face. Cerdic being on fire(I really wish they would put the belt on him) Hideo and Spud making their way into the division. 205 Live will get very interesting in the coming weeks.


----------



## sailord

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Yeah 205 Live is picking up I feel like. It lost some steam when Enzo came IMO but it now is getting back on track. The Gallaher/Kendrick and Kalisto/Metalik feud that seems to be brewing. Gulak possibly turning face. Cerdic being on fire(I really wish they would put the belt on him) Hideo and Spud making their way into the division. 205 Live will get very interesting in the coming weeks.


the only thing that will suck is them pushing the start time back next month when that mixed match stuff happens. the crowd will probably be even more dead for it or close to being empty because people probably have to get home and sleep because they have work or there kids have school


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

sailord said:


> the only thing that will suck is them pushing the start time back next month when that mixed match stuff happens. the crowd will probably be even more dead for it or close to being empty because people probably have to get home and sleep because they have work or there kids have school


I really feel like they should either do that Mixed Match thing or 205 Live somewhere else. They can't keep people their all damn night.


----------



## safc-scotty

They really need to cancel 205live... or tape it before Smackdown... or even better move it to full sail. Something has to be done, anything but keeping it live after Smackdown.

I know people have issues with full sail, but they would at least react to the talent performing in the ring. This show has been hard to watch given how little reaction there has been from the crowd for anything. 205 has a great roster of talent but the lack of interest from main roster crowd must be putting people off. I mean, I'm a fan of the show and it puts me off.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

This is the better heel gulak believe it or not. This is reminiscent of his CWC character.


----------



## SAMCRO

Well Hideo's debut went over like a fart in the wind, only reaction was that one guy in the crowd that yelled CM Punk after he hit the GTS. Even Hideo was looking around like "Damn i'm seriously getting no reaction at all?" like you could see it on his face he was pissed at that crowd. I could seriously hear if one of the security guards around the cheap seats coughed it was so damn silent. 

These main roster crowds just don't give a single shit about the CW's, they really don't and it makes the show really hard to watch. It baffles me they even stick around to watch it after SDL. As others have said they need to move 205 Live to Fullsail and have it air after NXT on Wednesdays, thats where the CWC was at and thats where they got the most reaction at.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

SAMCRO said:


> Well Hideo's debut went over like a fart in the wind, only reaction was that one guy in the crowd that yelled CM Punk after he hit the GTS. Even Hideo was looking around like "Damn i'm seriously getting no reaction at all?" like you could see it on his face he was pissed at that crowd. I could seriously hear if one of the security guards around the cheap seats coughed it was so damn silent.
> 
> These main roster crowds just don't give a single shit about the CW's, they really don't and it makes the show really hard to watch. It baffles me they even stick around to watch it after SDL. As others have said they need to move 205 Live to Fullsail and have it air after NXT on Wednesdays, thats where the CWC was at and thats where they got the most reaction at.


*So you're pretty much saying Hideo needs to be a lot more heavily featured on RAW and not get lost in the 205 Live Shuffle? His reaction on RAW was freaking epic and perhaps, they need to just have Hideo wrestle heavyweights and keep saying "look at this guy! HE'S BEATING UP HEAVYWEIGHTS, IMAGINE WHAT HE'LL DO TO CRUISERWEIGHTS". (which is what Cole basically said on commentary)

Also, remember that 205 Live is uncanon to a lot of people, watch what happens when he has his "singles" debut on RAW, to a lot of people, that will be the "real" debut and people will go "OMG!".*


----------



## sailord

just saw clip on twitter of a fan throwing a water bottle at kalisto n it hit him in his face. on raw itmai hit the gts no cm punk chants from the crowd hit it on 205 crowd chants cm punk


----------



## Genking48

Why did they even hype up his debut on 206 Live if they were gonna debut him on Raw, I was looking forward to it but fuck it, I already saw him debut last night, what am I gonna do pretend that I'm seeing him again for the first time?

Was confused watching Hideos match, because he maede his debut helping out Balor like a face. But in his match with Delaney he was doing his "Respect me!" which I think of as his heel stuf, so is he a face on Raw but a heel on 205 Live?


----------



## SAMCRO

Genking48 said:


> Why did they even hype up his debut on 206 Live if they were gonna debut him on Raw, I was looking forward to it but fuck it, I already saw him debut last night, what am I gonna do pretend that I'm seeing him again for the first time?
> 
> Was confused watching Hideos match, because he maede his debut helping out Balor like a face. But in his match with Delaney he was doing his "Respect me!" which I think of as his heel stuf, so is he a face on Raw but a heel on 205 Live?


Yeah they really made a mess of his debut, i mean why debut him helping out Balor when Balor or no one in that segment on Raw was in the CW division? Then they debut him on 205 Live and as you said he was doing his heel schtick.


----------



## Genking48

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah they really made a mess of his debut, i mean why debut him helping out Balor when Balor or no one in that segment on Raw was in the CW division? Then they debut him on 205 Live and as you said he was doing his heel schtick.


My guess, if I can manage to get retarded enough to peek into the mind of the booking people, is that they believe 205 Live is so irellevant that they believe that Hideo can be a tag team with Balor as a face and on the same time a heel/tweener character on 205 Live and only the few people watching 205 Live will care about this.

"It's like we have *two *Hideo Itami's guys, it's gonna be awesome." :mark:

Because fuck consistency right :nak they better fix this, and _fast, _because his reaction on Raw was good, then you turn into 205 Live and people suddenly doesn't give a fuck_. E_ither you have him screw over Balor or clearly establish him as a face on 205 Live. Like have him interact with Enzo and give him a meaningful segment rather than a squash match (although a good one, thank you Delaney for your selling) to introduce him to your show.


----------



## SAMCRO

Genking48 said:


> My guess, if I can manage to get retarded enough to peek into the mind of the booking people, is that they believe 205 Live is so irellevant that they believe that Hideo can be a tag team with Balor as a face and on the same time a heel/tweener character on 205 Live and only the few people watching 205 Live will care about this.
> 
> "It's like we have *two *Hideo Itami's guys, it's gonna be awesome." :mark:
> 
> Because fuck consistency right :nak they better fix this, and _fast, _because his reaction on Raw was good, then you turn into 205 Live and people suddenly doesn't give a fuck_. E_ither you have him screw over Balor or clearly establish him as a face on 205 Live. Like have him interact with Enzo and give him a meaningful segment rather than a squash match (although a good one, thank you Delaney for your selling) to introduce him to your show.


Lol to me it almost looked as if Hideo broke kayfabe and was legit telling those idiots to respect him cause they gave him silence, "How dare you fuckers give me crickets, respect me!".

Thats one way they could go with it if he continues to get silence on 205 Live, make him get frustrated with the fans and start demanding they appreciate him and cheer for him. Have him trying to be a good guy but the fans keep pissing him off until he snaps.


----------



## Solf

That's terrible to hear for Itami. I hope they give him a feud with Balor on RAW. He could really benefit from it, and matches would be pretty cool I guess.

The way I see it, I'd book Balor and Itami as a tag-team like they were in NXT, go for the titles, win them and make Itami turn on Balor after they lose them eventually.


----------



## Piers

I hope they threw that moron out.
Just disrespectful...


Hideo's debut was heartbreaking. Absolutely no one seemed to care for him...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I really only cared about seeing Itami hit the GTS, in Chicago.

Fuck it, now. I'm curious if it was wwe or itami's decision to not do the gts.


----------



## southrnbygrace

So I'm wondering the same thing. Are they making him change his finisher now because he injured Kendrick?


----------



## sailord

i liked that match between Itami and Gallaghe. it will suck if they do not let him it the gts just because of what happened on raw


----------



## safc-scotty

Nice to see Ali getting such a good reaction, even if it is only because they're in his home town...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

With Rich Swan gone Ali has been able to showcase some great offense. It was a really great win for him.


----------



## CM Buck

cesaro_christmas_SOCKS said:


> I really only cared about seeing Itami hit the GTS, in Chicago.
> 
> Fuck it, now. I'm curious if it was wwe or itami's decision to not do the gts.


Don't stress. They would have banned the gts years ago when punk broke snitstkys and reys nose.

And the commentators put over he can win via any method. Hideo is a stiff striker so maybe they want to tone him down to avoid injuries.

Honestly if nakamura can learn to deliver good looking strikes that are safe after he wrecked Dawson and Aries Hideo can too. Whether he is willing to is another thing altogether


----------



## SAMCRO

I truly hope that new submission isn't gonna be Hideo's permanent finisher, cause it was kinda lame, just looked like another version of the Ring's Of Saturn Neville was using except less vicious.

If he has to use something else let it be the Busaiku Knee


----------



## SAMCRO

God Enzo is a fucking cancer to this show, Neville as good as he was he was pushed too hard on here, it reminded me of Triple H's reign of terror around 2002-2004. Soon as he left we get Enzo taking his place as the top guy thats always gonna hold the fucking belt cause of his merch sells and mic skills. Can we not just get a normal CW with that fucking belt? ya know one that isn't being pushed because of some bullshit like merch sells etc.

I'd just like a regular CW who can lose at anytime, i'm tired of these fucking champions who just wont lose the belt and are gonna constantly be shoved down our throats. Put the belt on Tony fucking Nese someone like him, cause i'm tired of these champions the company are intent on making the focal point of the show for months with no end in sight.

You just knew as soon as Enzo was put into the CW division he was gonna win that belt and never lose it, he sucks in the ring but you just knew because of his merch and mic skills it was gonna happen. And the company could give two shits less about any other CW on 205 Live over Enzo, Enzo's the only guy on there they're behind. You think Drew Gulak or Mustafa Ali has a chance in hell of winning that belt with Enzo on there? Helllllllll no.

Enzo is the Roman Reigns of 205 Live, he's gonna be pushed as the top guy on there and pushed hard as fuck cause the company wants it that way.


----------



## Piers

Enzo actually made the show entertaining
And I fucking hate this guy

Nese is one of the most underrated guys on the roster. Period. Cut his hair and push him against Enzo.

Gulak's theme is amazing. Probably one of the best in WWE right now.

Don't writers get that his PowerPoint gimmick is over and that anyone interrupting it will get booed ?


----------



## SAMCRO

So how many weeks in a row does this make that Cedric has interrupted Drew's power point presentation? Has to be like 6 or 7 straight times at this point, is that his new gimmick? He just interrupts Gulak? Its starting to get on my nerves, so tired of Cedric's music cutting him off every damn time. 

Can they not come up with anything new? Its like telling the same joke over and over again, its not funny or entertaining the 5th time around, infact its starting to make me hate Cedric, just like dude fuck off already, at least Drew has a character.


----------



## CM Buck

SAMCRO said:


> God Enzo is a fucking cancer to this show, Neville as good as he was he was pushed too hard on here, it reminded me of Triple H's reign of terror around 2002-2004. Soon as he left we get Enzo taking his place as the top guy thats always gonna hold the fucking belt cause of his merch sells and mic skills. Can we not just get a normal CW with that fucking belt? ya know one that isn't being pushed because of some bullshit like merch sells etc.
> 
> I'd just like a regular CW who can lose at anytime, i'm tired of these fucking champions who just wont lose the belt and are gonna constantly be shoved down our throats. Put the belt on Tony fucking Nese someone like him, cause i'm tired of these champions the company are intent on making the focal point of the show for months with no end in sight.
> 
> You just knew as soon as Enzo was put into the CW division he was gonna win that belt and never lose it, he sucks in the ring but you just knew because of his merch and mic skills it was gonna happen. And the company could give two shits less about any other CW on 205 Live over Enzo, Enzo's the only guy on there they're behind. You think Drew Gulak or Mustafa Ali has a chance in hell of winning that belt with Enzo on there? Helllllllll no.
> 
> Enzo is the Roman Reigns of 205 Live, he's gonna be pushed as the top guy on there and pushed hard as fuck cause the company wants it that way.


The Roman reigns of 205 live? Isn't Enzo a heel whose getting the right reaction? How is he comparable to Roman? 

And also blame Enzo for his push. His the one who showed the company what an arrogant piece of shit he is with the bus incident, the stripper incident. WWE put him on 205 and guess who reacted the fans.

Why would you blame the company for striking while the irons hot, creating a real heel that the fans despise. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't heels supposed to be hated? Or do you believe that fans just cheer who they want and there's no such thing as true heels anymore?


----------



## SAMCRO

TommyWCECM said:


> The Roman reigns of 205 live? Isn't Enzo a heel whose getting the right reaction? How is he comparable to Roman?
> 
> And also blame Enzo for his push. His the one who showed the company what an arrogant piece of shit he is with the bus incident, the stripper incident. WWE put him on 205 and guess who reacted the fans.
> 
> Why would you blame the company for striking while the irons hot, creating a real heel that the fans despise.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't heels supposed to be hated? Or do you believe that fans just cheer who they want and there's no such thing as true heels anymore?


He's the Roman Reigns of 205 Live cause he's gonna be pushed above everyone else despite being less talented than everyone else on there, dude straight up squashed Tyler Bate like he was a fucking jobber and it was an absolute disgrace.

And he doesn't get the right reaction, the entire arena chants along with him still during his entrance, sounds like a face reaction to me when the entire damn arena is chanting along with every word he says.


----------



## CM Buck

SAMCRO said:


> He's the Roman Reigns of 205 Live cause he's gonna be pushed above everyone else despite being less talented than everyone else on there, dude straight up squashed Tyler Bate like he was a fucking jobber and it was an absolute disgrace.
> 
> And he doesn't get the right reaction, the entire arena chants along with him still during his entrance, sounds like a face reaction to me when the entire damn arena is chanting along with every word he says.


In ring talent means jackshit. Rock wasn't exactly Ricky steamboat. Hogan wasn't exactly ric flair but they got over on their mic skills. He didn't squash Tyler dude he beat him. Squashes are when strowman was facing ellsworth and those other guys. Tyler got moves in so that means it isn't a squash. And guess what people remember? His matches with Pete dunne.

WWE forces Roman as a face. They have not forced Enzo as a face. So the Roman reigns comparison falls apart there


----------



## SAMCRO

TommyWCECM said:


> In ring talent means jackshit. Rock wasn't exactly Ricky steamboat. Hogan wasn't exactly ric flair but they got over on their mic skills. He didn't squash Tyler dude he beat him. Squashes are when strowman was facing ellsworth and those other guys. Tyler got moves in so that means it isn't a squash. And guess what people remember? His matches with Pete dunne.
> 
> WWE forces Roman as a face. They have not forced Enzo as a face. So the Roman reigns comparison falls apart there


Hogan and Rock wasn't just mic skills, they told a story inside the ring, they connected with the fans with their in ring work. Rock may not have had a huge moveset but what he did he did very well and it worked, and Hogan was also very good in the ring just watch his NJPW stuff.

Enzo has mic skills, but he's nearly killed himself on multiple occasions in the ring cause he's so damn bad in there. He's the kind of guy who needs to be a manager and stay out of the ring, be like Jimmy Hart or something. He's not gonna be Hogan or The Rock, you can have mic skills but you need to be somewhat capable in the ring as well.

And people need to stop taking the word squash so literal and describing its definition, i just meant he beat him convincingly and near the end Tyler looked like he was outworked, Enzo got in way more offense than he should have. It wasn't some strong back and forth match, Tyler got some moves in but in the end he looked like he couldn't hang with fucking Enzo.

He was staggering around near the end selling like he'd been destroyed, and Enzo just hit his finisher on him, felt to me like he just squashed him. May not be one technically but its what it felt like to me seeing someone as good as Tyler sell that much for that bum and eat the pin for him.


----------



## CM Buck

SAMCRO said:


> Hogan and Rock wasn't just mic skills, they told a story inside the ring, they connected with the fans with their in ring work. Rock may not have had a huge moveset but what he did he did very well and it worked, and Hogan was also very good in the ring just watch his NJPW stuff.
> 
> Enzo has mic skills, but he's nearly killed himself on multiple occasions in the ring cause he's so damn bad in there. He's the kind of guy who needs to be a manager and stay out of the ring, be like Jimmy Hart or something. He's not gonna be Hogan or The Rock, you can have mic skills but you need to be somewhat capable in the ring as well.
> 
> And people need to stop taking the word squash so literal and describing its definition, i just meant he beat him convincingly and near the end Tyler looked like he was outworked, Enzo got in way more offense than he should have. It wasn't some strong back and forth match, Tyler got some moves in but in the end he looked like he couldn't hang with fucking Enzo.
> 
> He was staggering around near the end selling like he'd been destroyed, and Enzo just hit his finisher on him, felt to me like he just squashed him. May not be one technically but its what it felt like to me seeing someone as good as Tyler sell that much for that bum and eat the pin for him.


Tyler is 20 years old man. No one will remember one insignificant loss to Enzo. And yes Enzo is terrible in the ring but ring work is easily rectified. The fact that Enzo is champion should piss you off cause Enzo is a heel. His whole schtick is he brings eyes to the division and that's a fact.

Enzo is the only guy who can carry the division. Gulak can't cause honestly his bigger than the division. Ali is just a great wrestler. So is Cedric. So is Swann. 

It's good business keeping Enzo as champion for now cause a lot of these guys besides gulak just aren't that engaging on the mic or promo wise.

You should read some of the reviews for the shows a lot of people say it's just a bunch of guys doing moves and wasting time. Enzo however receives praise for making people care.

Me I watch for the matches and stories like the no fly zone feud and tozowa vs kendrick but most of the time it is just random matches.

For whatever reason Enzo is a draw. Why is that wwes fault for pushing a guy that is fun to hate yet pisses off fans of in ring work? Blame the fans for buying it and reacting


----------



## DJ Punk

Now I know why I don't watch this crap. They've watered down the cruiserweights so much to the point where the matches are even worse than some of the main roster ones. 

I only tuned in to see Hideo vs Gallagher because I know what they're capable of, but the match was dreadfully boring. Headlocks, dragged out, and nothing innovative whatsoever. These 2 are capable of so much more. I've seen it in their past matches. Wtf happened?

It's a damn shame that guys like Pete Dunne and Tyler Bate will most likely suffer the same treatment if they ever make it to the main roster. Their recent NXT match was amazing (not as good as the Takeover match, but definitely up there). But they'll be watered down to wrestling a boring style too once they get called up and the thing that made them special and standout will be gone. 

205 Live could have been something special had they allowed the cruiserweights to go all out. But casuals hated it since the start and now there's no reason for even most smarks to like it. The show needs to die since change won't ever come in a Vince Mcmahon micro-managing environment.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

205 Live is usually pretty fun!  Glad to see TJP is back!


----------



## sailord

Happy to hear the crowd chant we want Neville


----------



## december_blue

TJP!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Goldust and Cedric seem like they are having fun working together which is nice.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Owww that looked so painful!!!!! Get well soon Brian Kendrick!!!


----------



## TJQ

Actually really enjoyed that TJP/Tozawa match, BUT I'M HERE FOR GALLAGHER AND ITAMI. Hope this match bangs hard, because it has so much fucking potential.

edit: i fuckin hate WWE :lol


----------



## sailord

TJQ said:


> Actually really enjoyed that TJP/Tozawa match, BUT I'M HERE FOR GALLAGHER AND ITAMI. Hope this match bangs hard, because it has so much fucking potential.
> 
> edit: i fuckin hate WWE :lol


i like that ITAMI first feud in 205 live looks to be against GALLAGHER i know these 2 will probably have a really good match if giving time


----------



## december_blue

Now they just need to find a way to get Lince Dorado back on the show.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

It's to bad this thread isn't more active. 205 Live is a good show. I would recommend it if you haven't watched it!


----------



## december_blue

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It's to bad this thread isn't more active. 205 Live is a good show. I would recommend it if you haven't watched it!


For me, it's probably the easiest WWE show to watch. 1 hour, great wrestling and really fun characters.


----------



## safc-scotty

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It's to bad this thread isn't more active. 205 Live is a good show. I would recommend it if you haven't watched it!


I really like the talent on the show and do generally enjoy 205 every week, but feel like the lack of interest from the crowd really effects the show negatively (both in terms of my enjoyment and perception of the show). If the exact same show was taped in front of a smaller, more engaged, crowd then I'm 100% sure the show would be more popular. 

I also understand their decision to keep the CW division separate from the rest of the Raw roster, but I hope the situation with Goldust is a sign they are going to loosen up on this and allow the CWs to interact with more established members of the roster in an attempt to get the crowd more involved in their work. There's no reason why Alexander/Ali, Gallagher/Kendrick or Kalisto/Metalik couldn't mix it up in the tag division every now and again, especially given how short on numbers the raw tag division is.


----------



## sailord

really enjoying gallagher playing the heel love theme also. i just want them to have a new champ. i really wanna see aj vs gallagher match i hope they start letting them work with the rest of the roster


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

december_blue said:


> For me, it's probably the easiest WWE show to watch. 1 hour, great wrestling and really fun characters.


I agree with you there. It's the same for me with NXT.



safc-scotty said:


> I really like the talent on the show and do generally enjoy 205 every week, but feel like the lack of interest from the crowd really effects the show negatively (both in terms of my enjoyment and perception of the show). If the exact same show was taped in front of a smaller, more engaged, crowd then I'm 100% sure the show would be more popular.
> 
> I also understand their decision to keep the CW division separate from the rest of the Raw roster, but I hope the situation with Goldust is a sign they are going to loosen up on this and allow the CWs to interact with more established members of the roster in an attempt to get the crowd more involved in their work. There's no reason why Alexander/Ali, Gallagher/Kendrick or Kalisto/Metalik couldn't mix it up in the tag division every now and again, especially given how short on numbers the raw tag division is.


Yeah, the crowd not being as invested sucks because the guys really do work hard to put on a good show. The crowd has to sit through Smackdown and probably dark matches so they are probably tired by the time 205 Live airs. I like Goldust being apart of 205 Live it adds some funny moments. 

The divisions interacting is a good thing that they should do more often, it makes the WWE Universe (LOL see what I did there?) seem bigger and more interconnected. It's the same way when the men and women interact it makes things seem bigger and less confined to one division. The Tag Team Division on RAW could definitely use some more people as well.


----------



## Vic Capri

> It's to bad this thread isn't more active. 205 Live is a good show. I would recommend it if you haven't watched it!


Cruiserweights don't draw.

- Vic


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I was literally making a thread "Where's TJP?". Then, the surprise guy is TJP :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## december_blue

Finally!!!


----------



## MR-Bolainas

don't watch 205 live often but i would buy that shirt


----------



## december_blue

My 205 Live favorites. Daivari Dinero looking like money & how could anyone not love Drew Gulak!


----------



## sailord

NICE win for metalik. Fuckin lol at tjp throwing a fit like he just lost a game in call of duty


----------



## SAMCRO

Itami just can't get people to give a shit about him can he? Dude gets crickets every week. He really just needs to leave already and go to NJPW or somewhere else, cause he's just not connecting with the WWE audience. In their defense they haven't got much to get excited about, he has next to no character other than angry Japanese guy that yells "Respect me!".

He's constantly been a flop since coming to WWE, yet he continues to stick around. I don't know what WWE thinks they're gonna get out of him, its clear he isn't connecting with the audience in any way. And the guy is out of shape and just looks like he doesn't give a fuck anymore, he's long past the days of when he was Kenta.


----------



## El Grappleador

I can't understand the volubility of modern fans. Maybe WWE Cruiserweight Division can't compare with WCW Cruiserweight Division, but I've watch two interesting matches in this show.

1. -Gran Metallik VS TJP: CWC's Rematch. I love the chemical between both and give and spectacular start. Undoubtly, in a future, we got them fighting for the Title Match.

Segment: then, an interview with Enzo Amore and face to face with Tony Nese. The Premier Athlete argue his was attacked by Train of Soul, and adds he doesn't need cronies to defeat Cedric Alexander, he will be on the first place to contender a will defeat Enzo.

Promo: Gentleman Jack Gallagher appears and shots on Hideo Itami behind the aggression from the second to The Brian Kendrick. Appears Itami and gets a brawl.

Segment: Cedric Alexander receives tips from Goldust, and Cedric will use your smartness.

Main Event: Cedric Alexander VS Tony Nesse. It was an intense fight and the ending moments Cedric Alexander was smart and gotten the pinfall with a small package.

Enzo, Frustrated, says "go away" to Nesse. Alexander kicks Enzo's hurt ankle but fails and kick the good foot and applies the lungblow box against the Certified G.

I liked the show. Maybe it's not like WCW, but it worth it.


----------



## Mordecay

I used to watch 205 live, not every episode but most of it, but ever since Enzo became the focal point of the show and Neville is not there I don't think I've seen 1 episode, I just don't find it interesting anymore. I try to watch some Gulak segments since he has been entertaining on RAW, but besides that, I think the focus on wrestling is not there anymore.


----------



## safc-scotty

Only just managed to watch this weeks show - I thought it was a really good episode. 

I really enjoyed the TJP/Metalik match and Cedric/Nese was good too. Most importantly, pretty much everything on the show was focused on advancing a storyline in some way.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wonder where this TJP tantrum angle is heading? Reminded me of Jericho from WCW when he turned heel when he threw tantrums after every loss.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I really liked this weeks episode. 205 Live is starting to pick back up. Everything on the show was going toward developing a storyline and I really appreciate that.


----------



## sailord

the crowd tonight better than last week fans seemed into the match even got lucha libre chant


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*A bit rough when we don't have access to Noam Darr, Brian Kendrick, Rich Swann, Lince Dorado and Kalisto apparently who just got back to live events after the bottle to the head but has also been suspiciously inactive. 15 cruiserweights on the roster and we can't access 5 of them, sheesh. I guess that's why they had to pull Goldust on the show to get more bodies. (and that's not even counting the Neville dispute, which would be 16 cws and only 10 are accessible at the moment)*


----------



## december_blue

Squad Goals!


----------



## Sin City Saint

sailord said:


> the crowd tonight better than last week fans seemed into the match even got lucha libre chant


It probably helped that it was taped before SD Live, instead of after. Could see them switching the Main Event and 205 Live tapings at some point if they continue pre-taping it. Since RAW tapings are usually scheduled to start a half hour early, while SD Live tapings are usually only scheduled to start fifteen minutes early, as they could probably tape a third match, with another 10-15 minutes of backstage stuff/ video packages edited in after they tape it. Would be easier for them to tape it Mondays IMO - since they'd only have to fly in the Cruiserweights for Monday tapings instead of both Monday and Tuesday tapings. 



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *A bit rough when we don't have access to Noam Darr, Brian Kendrick, Rich Swann, Lince Dorado and Kalisto apparently who just got back to live events after the bottle to the head but has also been suspiciously inactive. 15 cruiserweights on the roster and we can't access 5 of them, sheesh. I guess that's why they had to pull Goldust on the show to get more bodies. (and that's not even counting the Neville dispute, which would be 16 cws and only 10 are accessible at the moment)*


They probably still could do more, even with just 10 CWs. SmackDown put on a two hour show with only 10 talents (I'm excluding the Singh Brothers and Shane/DB) appearing in front of the live crowd this week, with that being the six women in the Six Woman Tag match and the four US Title tournament competitors - obviously they had more talent in backstage segments/videos - which they could just as easily pre-tape a different week. Hopefully they do more with the talent they have available to them in the future...


----------



## RainmakerV2

So 205 Live is only 30 minutes now?


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

RainmakerV2 said:


> So 205 Live is only 30 minutes now?


i think its only while the mixed match challenge is on for the 12 weeks then it will most likely go back to an hour


----------



## Piers

Wait I thought Nese was mad at Enzo ?


----------



## El Grappleador

Here we go...

Gran Metallik VS TJP... Same Match, bad result. And TJP's question:
-Are you Crying?
-No.
Bad Promo

Then Jack Gallagher explains his plan against Hideo Itami... Boring.


The Main event has entertrained. But the rest of show was... meh.

It's incredible 205 Live has too little time (30 minutes is not enough) to make a show. It's poor.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the hell was the show just 28 minutes this week? jesus that was weird.


----------



## SAMCRO

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Wait I thought Nese was mad at Enzo ?


They've made Nese the most pathetic little subservient lapdog bitch of all time, Enzo and co beat the fuck out of him and Enzo laid him out and next week Nese thanks him for knocking sense into him. 

Enzo has insulted him, had him beat up and Nese still comes crawling back to him begging to be let back in his group. I mean at this point Nese has no balls.


----------



## Piers

SAMCRO said:


> They've made Nese the most pathetic little subservient lapdog bitch of all time, Enzo and co beat the fuck out of him and Enzo laid him out and next week Nese thanks him for knocking sense into him.
> 
> Enzo has insulted him, had him beat up and Nese still comes crawling back to him begging to be let back in his group. I mean at this point Nese has no balls.


I'm pretty sure they had planned a face turn but they swerved at the last minute because he still got crickets or they were tired of seeing Gulak get the Lumbar Check every fucking week. 
Which makes no sense because they also have Noam Dar and we haven't seen him in weeks.


----------



## Punkamaniac

RainmakerV2 said:


> So 205 Live is only 30 minutes now?


Yup, it's the most exciting 26 minutes on Television. 

Just hoping once this mix matched challenge thing is over then 205 Live can go back to being an hour long.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*"Why did they put three Rey Mysterio's on one team!?" - :vince

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeUL2b6giny/?hl=en&taken-by=kalistowwe*


----------



## Rookie of the Year

205 Live was back up to 47 minutes long this week. I swear they used to go closer to the hour, but while MMC is happening, this is a good compromise. 26 minutes was just ridiculous last week.

Nice six man tag opener, always enjoy six-mans as openers, they're chaotic by nature. Lince Dorado is a very welcome addition to the roster. Vic Joseph needs to get his shit together, several times he called Kalisto "Metallik" before I'm assuming someone yelled through his headset to correct him.

Hideo Itami's new finisher could be cool with a bit of tweaking. Roll The Dice into a Codebreaker, if he can make it a bit more snappy it'll be wicked, was a tad awkward this time but I can see what they were going for. Safer than the GTS, seemingly.

Alexander and Ali had really good chemistry. I'd just have those two go at it for the vacant title, but with Cedric getting the win here, it's unlikely.

Decent hook for next week with the new GM coming and a decision about the title. 

Little off-topic, but- Wonder what the Rumble pre-show match will be now? If they don't add another match, I'm going with Usos vs. Benjamin/Gable. Normally I'd say give the Raw tag champs a taste of the pre-show for once, but I think Jey Uso fucked it up for the SD guys.


----------



## Genking48

The six man was a nice opener. Great to see Dorado back as he's probably my favorite luchadore out of the 3.

The finisher they gave to Hideo was nice and looked much better than the heelish submission he's been using since he got rid of the GTS.

See now we're going to talk about something, the promos and the difference between some of the Japanese wrestlers that WWE currently have employed. Hideo gets a small picture where he cuts a little promo on Kendrick/Gallagher, it comes across a bit too heelish for my part, but he gets his message across and you can understand him just as well as you do Swiss Cesaro, Bulgarian Rusev, or any character with an accent. Tozawa gets a small promo, it's a comedic one and you don't doubt that he is a face, bonus points for tying it into the new GM thing they just announced. Once again there is and accent but he is still clearly understood and you don't need subtitles or anything. He gets a speaking role. This is something new with Japanese wrestlers like Tajiri or Kai En Tai and it's great because it means that they are not stuck in this role as a silent wrestler that has to get a feud over on pure body language. 

Again a pretty good match, I like Cedric, I'm not sure where i stand on Ali at this point yet. 

Will be looking forward to next week to see who the new GM is going to be.


----------



## MC

205 Live was pretty good this week. 


The New G.M segments were pretty funny. Drew and Tozawa's bit were entertaining. You're FIRED.


The 6 man tag was enjoyable. Nice to see the three Luchadors teaming together. I'm liking the new character that TJP is potraying. 

Hideo's pre match promo was interesting. Whilst it was a a face promo, it sounded quite disingenuous which gives Hideo an edge to his character. Not sure if that was the inetion or not. His finisher is fine, it might need some practice though. 


The main event was dope. It was probably my favorite WWE match of the year.


----------



## nyelator

Good show for the champ missing


----------



## SAMCRO

I really wish they'd just let Hideo use the Busaiku Knee as his finisher





That dragon sleeper into the codebreaker was kinda cool but was a bit awkward and too slow, i can't see him making that look good evertime on different guys. Hopefully that was just a one time use of it and he's still trying different finishers out.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Decided to watch the new episode of 205 Live as I saw the Ali/Alexander was getting a lot of buzz online. Not sure how I feel about the match, felt like a match straight off the Circuit that was sort of crammed into the pacing and structure of a typical WWE match which really let the overall match down for me. It doesn’t help that Alexander is basically Ricochet without any of his psychology and charisma, although I feel like Mustafa Ali could be an incredible CW Champ/Face of the Division. 

This is also the first time I’ve seen heel Gallagher wrestle, how does he work in that full suit and shoes? What episode does he begin his transition into a heel, does anyone know? Also, is that Dragon Sleeper Codebreaker the replacement for the GTS after Kendrick got injured? If so, poor Itami, the GTS is all he had.


----------



## sailord

Pizzamorg said:


> Decided to watch the new episode of 205 Live as I saw the Ali/Alexander was getting a lot of buzz online. Not sure how I feel about the match, felt like a match straight off the Circuit that was sort of crammed into the pacing and structure of a typical WWE match which really let the overall match down for me. It doesn’t help that Alexander is basically Ricochet without any of his psychology and charisma, although I feel like Mustafa Ali could be an incredible CW Champ/Face of the Division.
> 
> This is also the first time I’ve seen heel Gallagher wrestle, how does he work in that full suit and shoes? What episode does he begin his transition into a heel, does anyone know? Also, is that Dragon Sleeper Codebreaker the replacement for the GTS after Kendrick got injured? If so, poor Itami, the GTS is all he had.


it starts with his feud with Kendrick if u wanna see it happen. watch episode 36 40 and the end match at 42


----------



## Punkamaniac

When was the last time Cedric Alexander lost a match on TV? :hmm I like him and all but soon it's going to be ALEXANDERWINSLOL. :lol


----------



## Piers

Punkamaniac said:


> When was the last time Cedric Alexander lost a match on TV? :hmm I like him and all but soon it's going to be ALEXANDERWINSLOL. :lol


I have been complaining about this for weeks :justsayin 

Hideo's new finisher is terrible. Did they forbid him to use the GTS ?


----------



## Pizzamorg

I think if that move is Itami's new finish, it could look brutal but he needs to put some snap into it. He did it so slowly on Gallagher it lost any sense of impact and it was so clunkily inserted into the match I couldn't even really tell he hit anything until Gallagher took the pin, even the commentators seemed lost. By the way, who is that guy on commentary? He is so bland I kept tuning out.


----------



## december_blue

Tyler Bate's going to be on 205 Live tonight!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958492502280962049


----------



## TD Stinger

So, sounds like Bate will be in some tournament or battle royal for the title. If they wanted to infuse some UK talent in there, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Abisial

Tyler Bate call up?


----------



## TD Stinger

Rockstar Spud, now going by Drake Maverick, is the new GM.

Announced a 16 Man Tournament that will culminate at WrestleMania with the Final 2 fighting for the vacant CW Title.


----------



## DGenerationMC

CWC Part II.

Was half expecting Tyson Kidd to be GM.


----------



## American_Nightmare

At this point they've got to get Rey Mysterio to sign somehow.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Please let Tyler Bate win, we need a fresh body on 205 Live.*


----------



## Abisial

Annnnnd the most interesting person in the tournament is eliminated in the first round fpalm


----------



## sailord

dam itami vs strong next week


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Next week, Roddy Strong to take on Hideo Itami.

I hope they don't just bring in NXT/UK guys just to lose and make the numbers up. Bate would have been a good choice to advance in the tournament, he's taken a couple of losses to Dunne so he's out of the UK Title picture for now, he'd be fresh blood on 205, and it would further TJP's losing streak angle. But nope, TJ snaps the streak 2 or 3 matches in and it's the same old.

Alexander vs. Metallik was fun.

First time seeing this Spud guy, man was the wind taken out of the crowd with the name change! Big cheers and "Spud" chants, but as soon as Bryan announced him as "DRAKE MAVERICK!!!", the air and enthusiasm completely left the building. Felt bad for the guy trying to jazz up the crowd, but you could hear a pin drop.

First impression- I am, in a weird way, impressed that they found someone so tiny to make the 205 guys look imposing. TJP looked like Brock Lesnar next to Maverick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rockstar Spud is here.

:mark:

Bate/TJP. This is one episode I'll watch.


----------



## CM Buck

Spud was the best choice and honestly I dig the name change mainly cause I love the names drake and maverick.

Cedric vs metalik- you can't go wrong with that combo but metalik continues to be underpushed

TJP vs bate- again you can't go wrong, I hate tjp with a passion but honestly I'm fine with him going over bate. You need heels and he does have the kayfabe credentials. And him winning dirty protected bate.

I'm hyped for itami vs strong and like that Strongs on 205 live, 205 live is wrestle heavy and strong while a fantastic wrestler just isn't that interesting 

Overall good show


----------



## Prayer Police

I wanna see Gargano in the tournament.


----------



## Genking48

Drake is a good choice for an authority figure. The cruiserweights looks massive next to him.

Looking forward to my Boy Hideo and Roddy.


----------



## TD Stinger

Last night was the first episode of 205 Live I watched in a long time, mostly out of interest of the new GM and the fate of the CW Title.

Overall I liked what they did, though I felt bad for Spud. I understand they want to own his name so they call him Drake Maverick, but it was so awkward in the arena after the fans were chanting "Spud!" and then they heard his new name, lol. But still, he did well in the role. In the long run though, he should be a heel.

In terms of the matches:

Cedric vs. Metalik was good. Nothing more really than that, they're capable of doing more, but it was nice for what we got.

Bate vs. TJP was really good. TJP was born to be a douche heel. And Bate is so likable. I'm dissapointed Bate won't continue but on the same token I never expected him to win considering he's not actually apart of the division.


----------



## Piers

Honest question : can Bate have a bad match ?


----------



## Oneiros

Had never seen him in TNA, but I loved the way Spud hyped things up. Shame that Tyler Bate was eliminated, especially against the dull TJP.


----------



## RiverFenix

Maverick should have been his first name - with a completely generic last name. 

Also I may be way off on this - but was he named Spud because of the Trainspotting character?

Eventually I think Maverick becomes a manager - the GM gig won't be forever. 

I'd love a Itami vs Mysterio finale at WM.


----------



## MC

Spud is a fine choice. On paper it's underwhelming but this is a fine pick. He is a bit quirky but he adds a little something to the product. He is charismatic and he is decent on the mic so he can help out people who can't talk (like Metalik) and help promote them and their matches. The way the used him on 205 Live was pretty good. 

Look forward to more. Akira Tozawa's promos are hilarious. I loved how he finished off his promo with the Vince McMahon walk, if anyone else caught that. Good stuff. Gran Metalik vs Cedric Alexandar was a pretty decent match, some great spots. Very enjoyable overall. 

I didn't expect Tyler Bate to being apart of 205 Live but as long as more use is made out of the UK division, then I'm happy. Tyler Bate vs TJP was very good. Bate is was good as per usual, he did his normal routine which was good but TJP's hellish antics in the match was a joy to watch. THAT DAB. TJP seems like a guy who could normally be a babyface but he is a very good heel and can get a raise out of the crowd. Really happy to see them doing more things with the CW's. Building towards Wrestlemania is a great way to build to title and make it seem special. A bit too long of a journey but they could do it. I suppose this will kind of be like the CWC 2.0.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## 751161

I wish 205 Live got more attention. Really enjoyable episode, haven't watched in a bit & thought it was MUCH better than SmackDown Live.


----------



## december_blue

> The following matches are advertised for Tuesday’s WWE 205 Live television show.
> 
> -Lince Dorado vs. Kalisto in a WWE Cruiserweight Title tournament match.
> 
> -Roderick Strong vs. Hideo Itami in a WWE Cruiserweight Title tournament match.
> 
> https://prowrestling.net/site/2018/...weight-title-tournament-matches-set-205-live/


I like that they are incorporating guys like Tyler Bate & Roderick Strong into the tournament.


----------



## 751161

december_blue said:


> I like that they are incorporating guys like Tyler Bate & Roderick Strong into the tournament.


I kind of wish Bate was a permanent member of the roster. He's such an amazing ring worker, and gets good reactions. I still can't believe how young that guy is, has an amazing future ahead of him.


----------



## El Grappleador

This week show was entertrained. I hope see Akira Tozawa on Action again. It seems he's efforting with english lessons.


----------



## safc-scotty

That was a really fun episode. The Cedric/Metalik match was fun and Bate/TJP was great. Rockstar Spud seems to be a great choice for GM for reasons people have already stated on the thread and I liked the little backstage segments (Ali, Tozawa and especially Drew). The crowd were relatively hot by the standards of 205live but I really wish they would tape the show before Smackdown.

Excited for the rest of the CWC2. There are still 8 spots up for grabs and I imagine the current roster members will take up 6 of them (Ali, Davari, Nese, Gulak, Tozawa, Gallagher) so I wonder who the other 2 in the tournament will be? This would also make sense as there would be 1 non-roster member on each show consisting of first round matches...


----------



## SAMCRO

Kinda weird when Spud walked out with Bryan alot of the fans was chanting "Spud! Spud! Spud!" then when Bryan officially introduced him and handed him the mic the fans started booing him, like wtf? lol they was just chanting for him a minute ago but soon as he got the mic they booed.


----------



## zrc

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Maverick should have been his first name - with a completely generic last name.
> 
> Also I may be way off on this - but was he named Spud because of the Trainspotting character?
> 
> Eventually I think Maverick becomes a manager - the GM gig won't be forever.
> 
> I'd love a Itami vs Mysterio finale at WM.


Rock star Spud is/was a parody of 80s rock bands.


----------



## sailord

SAMCRO said:


> Kinda weird when Spud walked out with Bryan alot of the fans was chanting "Spud! Spud! Spud!" then when Bryan officially introduced him and handed him the mic the fans started booing him, like wtf? lol they was just chanting for him a minute ago but soon as he got the mic they booed.


they must have not liked the name change.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

sailord said:


> they must have not liked the name change.


Yeah, I swear after Bryan yelled "DRAKE MAVERICK!!!", there was a moment of silence and you could hear someone yell, "What the fuck!?!" and then the boos came raining down.

I don't mind the name, but it is very CAW-like.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

ū


The Fourth Wall said:


> I kind of wish Bate was a permanent member of the roster. He's such an amazing ring worker, and gets good reactions. I still can't believe how young that guy is, has an amazing future ahead of him.


That's what 205 needs to be successful. They need to invest in it by adding the really good talent. It seems like they're afraid to put stars on there. I would put every guy in that weight class on there from now on. But I have a feeling that won't happen. Guys like Adam Cole and Alister won't be on there. Which is a shame because that's where you'd get the best out of them.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Okay I really liked this episode. Good to see Rockstar Spud in WWE. I know they signed him awhile ago so I was wondering what they were going to do with him. He makes sense as a GM and I'm excited to see him in that role. Cedric vs Metalik was a good, fun match as TJP and Tyler Bate.

I really like that they're basically doing another CWC. This will have alot of good, fun matches. And I HOPE that the final match of the tournament is not on the pre-show. I think if WWE really wants the division to get off the ground they gotta start treating it as important and I think one way to do that is to put it on the WM card.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Spud is a great host and I think a much needed addition. I hope he appears a lot more, and even on Raw as the host. I would like a mini-invasion, too (pun intended).


----------



## safc-scotty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959522094810894336
Liked this little Twitter promo from Mustafa Ali. Seemed much more comfortable talking here on an issue he is clearly passionate about than he has the few limited times he has had a mic on Raw/205 (obviously it being taped helps too). Reminds me of a promo he did on one of the first episodes of 205live.


----------



## Genking48

I'm so sad for Tozawa, he was so convinced he'd get the job


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958480821735886851

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958553156987826186

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960351957750812673


----------



## MC

Genking48 said:


> I'm so sad for Tozawa, he was so convinced he'd get the job
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958480821735886851
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958553156987826186
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960351957750812673


Poor Tozawa. He'll get his chance one day.


----------



## december_blue

Strong vs. Itami should be awesome tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960997842096570369


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

december_blue said:


> Strong vs. Itami should be awesome tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960997842096570369


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961045690267955206

Mark Andrews on 205 Live next week against Tozawa. Good matchup


----------



## safc-scotty

Well... Kalisto vs Lince Dorado was really good. Looking forward to Hideo vs Roddy now. This tournament is off to a great start.


----------



## Beatles123

Drake with the truth! :lol


----------



## Beatles123

what a match!


----------



## Afrolatino

Good seeing Rod winning in his unofficial main roster debut...
It was a great match.


----------



## safc-scotty

Beatles123 said:


> what a match!


That was insane. Wasn't expecting Roddy to win...

I've always been a fan of 205 but this soft reboot with Spud as GM and the CW championship tournament has been amazing!

Wonder who the final non 205 regular in the tournament will be? Neville? Ricochet? Pete Dunne? Rey? I'd love to see one of those 4 but that may be a bit ambitious.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*THOSE SHITTY LITTLE BOOTS ARE MAGICAL*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Oh my goodness, they let Roderick Strong go through.

As of now, I'd have to say Roderick Strong is pretty much the biggest star on 205 Live now by default since he's the most prestigious worker on the show.*


----------



## Afrolatino

I'll always cherish CM Punk's insult to HHH, if it wasn't for that we wouldn't have super indy promoter HHH...


----------



## Prayer Police

"We're gonna see some good lucha things tonight" lol
I can't believe Roddy got past Itami.


----------



## CM Buck

Very nice match between lince and kallisto and I don't really rate either 

Looking forward to gulak vs nese, don't really care for mandrews and tozowa

Fantastic match between itami and strong. Another set of people who I don't really rate these days but that was incredible for a tv match


----------



## Genking48

Itami my man :flair

Good episode tonight, now I have to put my hopes on Tozawa beating Mark Andrews.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Man Both Matches Were awesome. Especially Itami/Strong. I was surprised as hell that Strong went over but I have no qualms with the decision as I am a fan of his. 

Gotta say I was a bit against 205 Live having a Gm but honestly I'm really liking Drake Maverick. He's fun and energetic, He's also funny too. Loved him telling Gulak and Neese about themselves.


----------



## MC

Roderick Strong vs Hideo Itami was awesome. Tozawa's segments stealing the show again :lol The opener was fine.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The last two weeks of 205 Live have been amazing. It's like Vince watched the CWC finally and went, "dammit, why aren't we putting this on TV every week?"

Kalisto and Dorado with the best match and reaction they've ever had (well, Dorado might have had a better one in the CWC, can't remember off the top of my head).

Drake Maverick is great. And I had no attachment to Rockstar Spud so I like the name. He's like 5'3" but came across like the boss completely in that segment with Nese and Gulak.

Great match with Itami and Strong, took a long time for the crowd to warm up to it though. Mostly because neither guy has great character or charisma. Is Itami a face or heel? I feel like he was trying to be a face this week, but he just doesn't seem that likeable. And Strong, despite all the great videos telling his story, shows all the emotion and personality of burnt toast.

But, they can wrestle like animals. It was fantastic, hard hitting stuff. I was surprised to see Strong win, but thinking about it, Vic Joseph seemed a bit too clued in on all his signature moves, like the Stronghold (Liontamer) that's been used once in NXT, or the Cloud Nine slam, which to my knowledge has never been named on NXT, even though it's been used a bunch.

Love the new 205 Live. Hope they can bring in a Neville/Ricochet/Rey Mysterio to make the finals and get the cruisers on the Mania main card.


----------



## CM Buck

Rookie of the Year said:


> The last two weeks of 205 Live have been amazing. It's like Vince watched the CWC finally and went, "dammit, why aren't we putting this on TV every week?"
> 
> Kalisto and Dorado with the best match and reaction they've ever had (well, Dorado might have had a better one in the CWC, can't remember off the top of my head).
> 
> Drake Maverick is great. And I had no attachment to Rockstar Spud so I like the name. He's like 5'3" but came across like the boss completely in that segment with Nese and Gulak.
> 
> Great match with Itami and Strong, took a long time for the crowd to warm up to it though. Mostly because neither guy has great character or charisma. Is Itami a face or heel? I feel like he was trying to be a face this week, but he just doesn't seem that likeable. And Strong, despite all the great videos telling his story, shows all the emotion and personality of burnt toast.
> 
> But, they can wrestle like animals. It was fantastic, hard hitting stuff. I was surprised to see Strong win, but thinking about it, Vic Joseph seemed a bit too clued in on all his signature moves, like the Stronghold (Liontamer) that's been used once in NXT, or the Cloud Nine slam, which to my knowledge has never been named on NXT, even though it's been used a bunch.
> 
> Love the new 205 Live. Hope they can bring in a Neville/Ricochet/Rey Mysterio to make the finals and get the cruisers on the Mania main card.


The 630 on a main stage will be a delight. And I agree with your sentiments. The last 2 weeks have been exactly what was needed for these guys.


----------



## zrc

I've enjoyed the past few weeks too, but the damage to the brand has already been done. Reminds me of WWECW. It ended up having great matches but nobody gave a shit.


----------



## MEMS

Is there an actual bracket set for the tourney?


----------



## RiverFenix

So Itami heading back to Japan? I assume they put him on the MR to try and see if he could connect better or to try and get him to stay.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So Itami heading back to Japan? I assume they put him on the MR to try and see if he could connect better or to try and get him to stay.


It'd be a good idea. His run has been plagued with injuries, but he hasn't done himself many favours either. Not knowing his alignment was a pretty glaring one... WWE trying to present him as a big face alongside Balor, while he sticks to his NXT heel character, yelling "respect me!" at the fans. Then injuring Kendrick...

He might have been great in Japan, but outside of a couple of his early NXT matches with Breeze... and this match against Strong, he hasn't been very impressive at all. I won't miss him too much if this is it for him.

I honestly thought he'd be in the finals, so for them to do this, when he could have beat a Daivari or Nese to at least advance in the tourney, indicates they've finally given up.


----------



## Jbardo

MEMS said:


> Is there an actual bracket set for the tourney?


No


----------



## MEMS

Jbardo said:


> No


That’s annoying.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rookie of the Year said:


> The last two weeks of 205 Live have been amazing. It's like Vince watched the CWC finally and went, "dammit, why aren't we putting this on TV every week?"
> 
> Kalisto and Dorado with the best match and reaction they've ever had (well, Dorado might have had a better one in the CWC, can't remember off the top of my head).
> 
> Drake Maverick is great. And I had no attachment to Rockstar Spud so I like the name. He's like 5'3" but came across like the boss completely in that segment with Nese and Gulak.
> 
> Great match with Itami and Strong, took a long time for the crowd to warm up to it though. Mostly because neither guy has great character or charisma. Is Itami a face or heel? I feel like he was trying to be a face this week, but he just doesn't seem that likeable. And Strong, despite all the great videos telling his story, shows all the emotion and personality of burnt toast.
> 
> But, they can wrestle like animals. It was fantastic, hard hitting stuff. I was surprised to see Strong win, but thinking about it, Vic Joseph seemed a bit too clued in on all his signature moves, like the Stronghold (Liontamer) that's been used once in NXT, or the Cloud Nine slam, which to my knowledge has never been named on NXT, even though it's been used a bunch.
> 
> Love the new 205 Live. Hope they can bring in a Neville/Ricochet/Rey Mysterio to make the finals and get the cruisers on the Mania main card.


Agree. Last 2 weeks have been fantastic. Not a surprise it got good as soon as Triple H took over and Vince is no longer in charge of the show. Vince is truly DONE at being a good creative mind. Everything he's in charge of is awful, and Trips keeps knocking it out of the park.


----------



## Jbardo

Totally lost interest in this show and didn’t watch it in months, watched the last 2 weeks and both been really good. I’m back on board.


----------



## Genking48

Maverick and Tozawa are the best things going on 205 Live


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961699701639778304


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

Superb Shows these last 2 weeks long may it continue


----------



## december_blue

Tozawa vs. Mandrews tonight. This is gonna be good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963447633275600896


----------



## Pizzamorg

Heard the matches on the last two weeks of 205 Live were really good so I just checked them out. I wasn’t really impressed with either match from two weeks ago, both felt like people doing indie matches only considerably slowed down and without any of the bite. Also all that hype around Tyler Bate and he loses in the first round of the tournament against glorified jobber TJP? The fuck? Also TJP, don’t steal from Penta, you ain’t in his league. 

However I thought both of the matches from last week were great, I guess using that NXT mentality Itami/Strong went to war as much as they could on WWE TV. I just hope they aren’t hinting a heel turn for Strong. Was surprised by the winner too. Kalisto/Dorado were very sloppy at times but I was surprised by how much I enjoyed this too. I have no investment in their relationship but even without this I feel like they really captured the stakes here to make me invested in this.

If we get more matches like those two, consider me a 205 Live convert. I’ll definitely be watching the new episode tomorrow morning.


----------



## sailord

wow what a win for Andrews did not think he would win


----------



## Beatles123

MANDREWS STEALS ONE!!! :delrio


----------



## Mordecay

Mr. Alexa Bliss coming to 205 Live


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963620261827358722


----------



## december_blue

Tony Nese is incredible. So underrated.


----------



## Jedah

Wow, 205 was impressive.

First you had Tozawa and Andrews with the upset victory for the latter. Then you had Nese and Gulak where both shined until Gulak just suddenly snapped like that bullied kid that finally loses it and goes into a berserker rage. I don't want them to jettison Gulak's character but this would be an addition to it that makes it more interesting - he's the nerd most of the time but when he snaps...look out.

And I love the clear direction for the show. There's no wheel spinning. It's all about who goes to Mania to fight for the title. Wins and losses matter. Clear, simple, easy to understand, things feel like they matter.

My only criticism is that the matches did drag a bit, but that's minor.

Also they really need to get out of that dead post-SmackDown crowd setting if they want to take the show to a better place. Do it beforehand or move it to Full Sail.

Show's headed in the right direction. Now if only Triple H could book Raw and SD.


----------



## CM Buck

That was gulaks best match to date. And nese was awesome. Looking forward to next week


----------



## Genking48

Fucking boring ass Mark Andrews moving on in the tournament over someone that actually has found a character and has segments that are actually funny and entertaining :aj3

The good one of team _*WUBWUBWUB *_makes his way to 205Live, this could be good.

Great main event from Gulak/Nese.


----------



## jorgovan21

Jedah said:


> Wow, 205 was impressive.
> 
> First you had Tozawa and Andrews with the upset victory for the latter. Then you had Nese and Gulak where both shined until Gulak just suddenly snapped like that bullied kid that finally loses it and goes into a berserker rage. I don't want them to jettison Gulak's character but this would be an addition to it that makes it more interesting - he's the nerd most of the time but when he snaps...look out.
> 
> And I love the clear direction for the show. There's no wheel spinning. It's all about who goes to Mania to fight for the title. Wins and losses matter. Clear, simple, easy to understand, things feel like they matter.
> 
> My only criticism is that the matches did drag a bit, but that's minor.
> 
> Also they really need to get out of that dead post-SmackDown crowd setting if they want to take the show to a better place. Do it beforehand or move it to Full Sail.
> 
> Show's headed in the right direction. Now if only Triple H could book Raw and SD.


I just wrote a column on this very thing. Repped!


----------



## Jersey

Murphy is considered a crusierweight? LMFAO


----------



## Donnie

Everyone jumping on the bandwagon :trips5

I've been here since day one, so it's fucking great to see new fans.


----------



## SAMCRO

What a surprise only two weeks after Vince steps away and gives the reigns to Triple H the show, the presentation and the matches are instantly better. If only Triple H could get full control of Raw and SDL, cause its obvious Vince is the cause of how shitty the main roster shows are, just look how much better 205 Live feels now that Vince stepped away from it.

Just get that old out of touch fucker away from Raw and SDL and we'll have some great damn wrestling shows in WWE.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Jersey said:


> Murphy is considered a crusierweight? LMFAO


Just about. :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Cool intensity in the Gulak vs. Nese match, really enjoyed it. Also, Nese hitting a Fosbury Flop and landing on his feet... that is insane athleticism.

Glad they're doing something with Buddy Murphy, but I didn't want it to be this. I knew Murphy was getting in better shape, but didn't think he would be a 205er. Thought he was bulking up if anything.

Let the record show that with Ricochet employed by WWE, they went with... Buddy Murphy. Fuck.


----------



## Jedah

Yeah, I don't know why Ricochet is even in NXT. It's not like he isn't ready for 205 on day one, and with Gargano, Ciampa, Black, and Cole set to dominate the main event in NXT for the coming year, there's not a whole lot of room for him at the moment.

Anyway, I'd like to see Gulak win the title. He's probably the most over guy on 205 and has a lot of dimension to his character. He can play the nerd or the berserker and I think that sets up the best feuds going forward. He's earned it for a long time now.


----------



## MC

Good show. Mark Andrews vs Akira Tozawa was good. I wish Mark Andrews used A house that's not quite home. That song is a fucking tune. So much better then his current song. 

CATCH POINT Drew Gulak kada


----------



## Jbardo

Surprised they didn’t have Ricohet in the tournament, I’m thinking maybe they didn’t want him to job so left him out.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Decided to start watching 205 Live catching up from when Drake Maverick debuted. So far I'm liking just how simple the show is, just let the Cruiserweights go out there and do their thing and they're giving them the time to put on some pretty dam good matches. The crowd are abysmal but after sitting through SmackDown and with how the Cruiserweights have been portrayed for the past few years its gonna take a while for any crowd to really get invested in them. Drake is great as the GM, he doesn't get involved any stupid storyline crap and you genuinly feel he wants to bring out the best in talent and for them to stop doing the stupid crap that Vince had them do and to go out there and do what they do best (loved his promo on Gulak & Nese).


----------



## safc-scotty

Enjoyed the show this week even though I couldn't catch it live.

Now that we know all the competitors in the tournament, who are we thinking reaches the final? I think it will be either Cedric vs Gulak or Cedric vs Roddy. 

I can't imagine they'll place the match on the main card but I really hope they don't get screwed over by being the first kickoff match when there's hardly anyone inside the ground. Would instantly devalue this whole tournament for me.


----------



## jorgovan21

Did you guys see the column I posted?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Finally caught up. Match for match so far this tournament is better than the CWC and if it had a more lively crowd then the show would easily become must see. Match of the tournament so far for me has been Strong vs Itami but I loved the intensity Gulak brought as if its though Drake has woken something inside of him. Also glad to see Mark Andrews going further in the tournament and getting more of a chance to shine and also happy to see they're getting rid of Gallagher's ring gear (which I've never liked).


----------



## SAMCRO

You can tell the main roster crowds despise actual wrestling, this was a great episode with some awesome matches and the entire show the audience was sitting on their hands going "But they don't have pancakes or a catch phrase for us to chant this shits boring" theres no other crowds on the planet i despise more than these Raw and SDL crowds.

They really need to move 205 Live to Fullsail where they'll be appreciated and actually get reactions.


----------



## jorgovan21

SAMCRO said:


> You can tell the main roster crowds despise actual wrestling, this was a great episode with some awesome matches and the entire show the audience was sitting on their hands going "But they don't have pancakes or a catch phrase for us to chant this shits boring" theres no other crowds on the planet i despise more than these Raw and SDL crowds.
> 
> They really need to move 205 Live to Fullsail where they'll be appreciated and actually get reactions.


They should move the whole ROSTER to Full Sail and really simplify the storylines.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. I like Mandrews but I thought his match against Towzawa was really boring. However despite having no emotional investment in it going in, I really enjoyed Nese/Gulak. The match was a little meandering at times perhaps but like the Kalisto/Dorado match from the week before they really made this match feel important in a way the others haven’t really felt. That finish too, was awesome.

Intrigued by Ali/Gallagher next week, figured both were pretty big players in 205 Live to face off in the first round, seems like they are playing a lot of high cards early so I just hope this doesn’t lose steam half way round because of it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

SAMCRO said:


> You can tell the main roster crowds despise actual wrestling, this was a great episode with some awesome matches and the entire show the audience was sitting on their hands going "But they don't have pancakes or a catch phrase for us to chant this shits boring" theres no other crowds on the planet i despise more than these Raw and SDL crowds.
> 
> They really need to move 205 Live to Fullsail where they'll be appreciated and actually get reactions.


 :lol C'mon man. 205 Live is after Smackdown AND the Mixed Match Challenge plus any pre-SD dark matches, it's a tough spot for the cruisers and the crowd. We talk about crowds getting burnt out on 3 hour Raws- that's the starting point for a 205 Live crowd. Plus it's going to take a while to undo the perception of the cruisers after a year of being portrayed as bland nobodies.

The last couple of weeks, the crowd has started to warm up a bit more to the cruisers anyway, it was just these guys that weren't buzzing. Attacking all Raw/SD fans based on one tired crowd is a bit OTT.

Besides, is the pancake thing even that over? It feels like something the New Day are trying to do but it's not quite clicking.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I just hope once this Championship Tournament ends... it just continues. With the kind of talent on the roster and Triple H taking over, it runs the risk of treading on the toes of NXT but if they just made 205 Live entirely about competition, where wins and loses matter, it isn't just the Champion and his challenger but a sense that the whole roster is a part of one big ranking and of course make sure they build everyone up as legit I think they could make 205 Live a really unique and fascinating aspect of WWE. I know I said in the past that the one thing the Cruiserweights needed were stories to tell but the problem was at the time was that the CWs were sent out to do some meaningless flips and then were off the telly again, if they make every match feels like it matters then it removes that problem.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Kinda late to this but I Mandrews/Towzawa match was awesome. Very Fun and I was suprised that Mark got the win. Figured Akira would get the win.

Gulak and Neese were awesome. Seems like Gulak made a transformation from the clean shaved dude always going on about making a Better 205 Live and Powerpoints to the rough and tumble motherfucker he came in as. I too hope they keep both sides of him and not trade one for the other because that'll give Gulak ALOT of depth.

And I know someone asked who'll be at the end of this tournament...I think it'll be Gulak and Alexander.

3,000th Post!


----------



## zrc

:lmao at Buddy Murphy coming to 205 Live. They should just fire his ass.


----------



## sailord

i liked Murphy finisher move we just got a bracket for this torny. good god i loved the Ali vs. Gallagher match 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966157216444162048


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*>Cedric vs. TJP, Kalisto vs. Roderick, Mandrews vs. Gulak, Murphy vs. Ali.

Well I can't wait for all of those matches!

I still can't call what the WrestleMania match looks like either.*


----------



## sailord

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *>Cedric vs. TJP, Kalisto vs. Roderick, Mandrews vs. Gulak, Murphy vs. Ali.
> 
> Well I can't wait for all of those matches!
> 
> I still can't call what the WrestleMania match looks like either.*


i could see the three of the new comers in strong morphy or mandrews making to the final if they wanna try build 205 with someone new or go for wm we didn't expect. I've really been enjoying these last few weeks i hope it continues.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *>Cedric vs. TJP, Kalisto vs. Roderick, Mandrews vs. Gulak, Murphy vs. Ali.
> 
> Well I can't wait for all of those matches!
> 
> I still can't call what the WrestleMania match looks like either.*


Thinking Cedric vs. Ali. Although if they wanted to push someone new, Roderick, Mandrews and Murphy are all great choices for the finals too.

I said last week I didn't want Buddy Murphy on 205, mainly because I wanted him on the main roster or higher up in NXT in some capacity. Well, I may have to take that back, because he seemed like he fitted in really well in his match with Daivari. Far more agile than I remember him being. Great stuff.

The main event was fantastic too. Ali and Gallagher are two of my favourites on the cruiser brand.

That "Lucha House Party" thing that Vic Joseph tried to get over was awful, though.


----------



## sailord

Rookie of the Year said:


> Thinking Cedric vs. Ali. Although if they wanted to push someone new, Roderick, Mandrews and Murphy are all great choices for the finals too.
> 
> I said last week I didn't want Buddy Murphy on 205, mainly because I wanted him on the main roster or higher up in NXT in some capacity. Well, I may have to take that back, because he seemed like he fitted in really well in his match with Daivari. Far more agile than I remember him being. Great stuff.
> 
> The main event was fantastic too. Ali and Gallagher are two of my favourites on the cruiser brand.
> 
> That "Lucha House Party" thing that Vic Joseph tried to get over was awful, though.


jack gallagher was straight up trying murder or beat the living shit out of ali during the end part of the match. the drop kick he did to ali looked brutal u could tell it was a hell of a match ali had blood in his mouth by the end


----------



## DirectorsCut

Murphy was impressive, guess he's no longer the best kept secret.


----------



## CM Buck

Murphy did well. Looking forward to him vs ali

Lucha house party makes me sad but at least metaliks doing something 

Speaking of ali his a fucking maniac. He was bumping like Jeff Hardy. The apron bump made me cringe, the corner part of the barricade made me wince. I don't know why anyone willingly takes that bump. That dropkick bump though was insane. Major fucking props


----------



## Alpha2117

It's amazing how different 205 is now that HHH is running it creatively. Murphy's story and match this week was perfect. Not better than other matches but the storytelling around it and the action in ring was different to what we have been getting and because of that it felt like a breath of fresh air. They then let Ali & Gallagher go out and work a really different style of cruiser match and again it felt fresh because those two matches told stories in very different ways.

If I was booking I think I'd have Murphy Mandrews and Strong go through the next round because they bring a freshness that 205 needs. Ali was a revelation tonight but if he goes through the next round over Murphy it will be the same old same old near the end. 

Out of Cedric & TJP - I'd actually go for TJP because they almost need to reset back to when the CWC ended and try again and I think TJP v Strong would work better at getting Strong over. 

Strong vs either Murphy or Mandrews in the final would make it seem like a new era for the show.


----------



## TD Stinger

I've only seen the Youtube clips so far but Murphy looked pretty impressive in his debut. For an unknown really, other than being Mr. Alexa Bliss, he got his shit in and the crowd was reacting really good to him. Gallagher vs. Ali looked really good as well. Will try to watch the show later if I get time.

Based on the brackets that I saw, I'd be shocked if anyone other than Alexander is going to WM on his side of the bracket. On the other side it's more unpredictable. I would have to think either Ali or Gulak, maybe even Murphy if they want to push him that hard out of the gate.

If I had to pick one, I would probably say the WM match will be Alexander vs. Gulak.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd do Alexander over Roddy in one semi and Murphy over Andrews. Roddy vs Murphy would make the original 205Live wrestlers bitchboys. 

I'd rather have had Tozawa coming out of the Mandrews quadrant. Or Ali down there to make Ali vs Murphy the semi finals match-up.


----------



## Punkamaniac

I was quite impressed with Murphy's 205 Live debut baring in mind I don't think many people have seen him compete on NXT since Blake & Murphy disbanded back in the summer of 2016 minus the odd singles match with Wesley Blake.

He's not going to be winning the tournament mind you, I still think Alexander is still going to win the title he was supposed to win at Royal Rumble.

Absolutely loved the Ali/Gallagher match.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

With how the brackets are arranged the fact that the final match could theoretically be TJP vs Mustafa Ali is making me excited, even as I know it's not going to be because I'm fully expecting both of them to lose their next matches.

That said I entirely expected Mustafa Ali to lose this one and god damn it if they didn't make look like that was all-but inevitable right until the end before pleasantly surprising me, so what the fuck do I know.


----------



## RiverFenix

Bud (Gotta drop "Buddy") Murphy was a little Lesnar in his Aussie wrestling days - and in 205 Live he'll be easily the strongest wrestler in it and the guys can bump like hell for him. He'll look like a million bucks. And then, given their focusing on him having to cut weight each weak and they rehydrate, he has an easy transition to the hw level as they're basically saying he's already walking around a 225lbs.


----------



## Piers

Well, hate me all you want

I had more fun with Murphy's match than Rollins' this week


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wasn't too enthralled with any of the 205 Live matches this week, tbh. Looking forward to next week, though.


----------



## MC

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Well, hate me all you want
> 
> I had more fun with Murphy's match than Rollins' this week


:sodone


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. 

Excellent match between Ali and Gallagher, not really much to say on this one because of how good it was. Two charismatic wrestlers who are in some ways two sides of the same coin, creating a great dynamic with their contrast in styles. Was that a work or a shoot when Ali did that dive? I wonder why they tweak Gallagher more than any other wrestler on this brand yet do nothing with him, that was the only blight on this match for me, why have Gallagher beat Ali into the floor all match and still have him lose? 

I dunno whether I should congratulate 205 Live on addressing the fact that clearly Murphy is not a CW or criticise them for executing their excuses so poorly and inconsistently. It didn’t help that the match itself was such a nothing one, I didn’t come away from this with any lasting impressions of Murphy at all.


----------



## zrc

Pizzamorg said:


> New 205 Live.
> 
> Excellent match between Ali and Gallagher, not really much to say on this one because of how good it was. Two charismatic wrestlers who are in some ways two sides of the same coin, creating a great dynamic with their contrast in styles. Was that a work or a shoot when Ali did that dive? I wonder why they tweak Gallagher more than any other wrestler on this brand yet do nothing with him, that was the only blight on this match for me, why have Gallagher beat Ali into the floor all match and still have him lose?
> 
> I dunno whether I should congratulate 205 Live on addressing the fact that clearly Murphy is not a CW or criticise them for executing their excuses so poorly and inconsistently. It didn’t help that the match itself was such a nothing one, I didn’t come away from this with any lasting impressions of Murphy at all.


And nor should you. Murphy is shite.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Whole next round looks great, probably unlikely but I'd love to see Strong end up in the final against either Ali or Gulak, I think either combo could steal the show at 'Mania. Thinking it is more likely Alexander going to the final and sure he is a solid wrestler but he is just Ricochet with a fraction of his charm and charisma, I'm also worried they're going to have the final be between him and Ali as WWE try and do their version of the original Ospreay Ricochet Super Juniors match at 'Mania and I just don't see it going down well.


----------



## Chris22

It was great to see Buddy Murphy debut this week, he looks great and could be very successful on the brand.

Drew Gulak looked soooo hot this week, maybe it was because he got a little pissed off and angry near the end of his match haha! He's a complete gem on that brand and i'm hoping he goes all the way to the finals at WrestleMania.


----------



## sailord

Pizzamorg said:


> New 205 Live.
> 
> Excellent match between Ali and Gallagher, not really much to say on this one because of how good it was. Two charismatic wrestlers who are in some ways two sides of the same coin, creating a great dynamic with their contrast in styles. Was that a work or a shoot when Ali did that dive? I wonder why they tweak Gallagher more than any other wrestler on this brand yet do nothing with him, that was the only blight on this match for me, why have Gallagher beat Ali into the floor all match and still have him lose?
> 
> I dunno whether I should congratulate 205 Live on addressing the fact that clearly Murphy is not a CW or criticise them for executing their excuses so poorly and inconsistently. It didn’t help that the match itself was such a nothing one, I didn’t come away from this with any lasting impressions of Murphy at all.


what's funny about gallagher he was the first one to bring gimmick match to 205 live with the gentleman duel and was the first cw to interact with the main roster while being in a royal rumble. he can talk at least has a character.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Okay loved 205 Live episode this week. This is my first exposure to Buddy Murphy ever and he seems like a good worker. Liked his match with Davari.

The Lucha Match was alright. I think Roderick and Kalisto will be an interesting match.

Mustafa and Jack was awesome. I'm a fan of Mustafa and let me tell you..The guy can sell and on top of that the guy bumped ALOT in the match. If this isn't the match that make people pay attention to Ali it should be. Jack was no slouch either. He really took it to Mustafa every step of the way and you really believed that he was beating his ass all throught that match. Gallagher is someone who can play face and heel well. A damn good talent I say. Both Guys killed it.


----------



## TBreeze

Happy Murphy is getting his chance, thought he did fantastic and brought out some awesome moves.


----------



## Alpha2117

Reservoir Angel said:


> With how the brackets are arranged the fact that the final match could theoretically be TJP vs Mustafa Ali is making me excited, even as I know it's not going to be because I'm fully expecting both of them to lose their next matches.
> 
> That said I entirely expected Mustafa Ali to lose this one and god damn it if they didn't make look like that was all-but inevitable right until the end before pleasantly surprising me, so what the fuck do I know.


I think they have set Ali up so that he can sell being injured if he loses next week - it will protect him. There is a sense of Rey about him where he can be the guy who makes comebacks agaisnt the odds but they need to probably spend a few months setting that up properly for those comebacks to mean something. With Murphy clearly being a bigger man that will give him some menace and that should play well in that match.

Logic says to me roderick Strong beats whichever out of TJP and Alexander that gets through. He's the guy that makes most sense if you are going to build a new version of 205 and make it feel fresh.

I can see Murphy continuing to beat talented smaller men - Ali then Mandrews which would give Strong a good storyline for the final.

Then it depends on their plans with Gargano. If he indeed is 205 bound then Murphy going over makes sense. The 205 roster would then be trying to unseat their version of a monster and Gargano, Ali, Alexander, Mandrews, Strong etc are better set up to be faces. A heel champ makes sense. Strong going over makes sense too as he's a good worker and Strong vs Gargano has a lot to recommend it.


----------



## zrc

Whoever goes to WM will be preshow anyway, so I care not who advances. 

Will laugh if Neville comes back the next night on Raw and declares himself champ.


----------



## Alpha2117

Everyone would love Neville back but at the moment that seems unlikely.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

: lmao

That tag match had the greenest erestler I've ever seen. I found the name only on wwe.com, corazon delgado. He looked like he got hurt from not knowing what how to wrestle.


----------



## safc-scotty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968584072015462400
Looks like Drake is going to present his plans for the 205Live brand going forward tonight. Hopefully some more positive changes are coming which help the evolution of the brand!


----------



## sailord

really good match so far. dam this match is also good


----------



## safc-scotty

Roderick Strong is killing it on 205. To think I never really saw anything in him when he first turned up in NXT :lmao Dude is a fucking in ring machine. 

Cedric vs TJP was decent, but maybe a little too slow for a little too long for my liking. 

RIP Kalisto's back btw...


----------



## sailord

Cedric vs strong should be really good. loved both matches tonight


----------



## Perfect Eleven

Strong looked like he was legitimately injured on that top rope spot with Kalisto, and looked pretty upset about it. it could have been a total work since Roddy was showing heel a bit, but if it was just a sell, it looked really good.


----------



## Mordecay

Good match between Roddy and Kallisto, Roddy is so good in the ring, probably top3-5 in the whole company. If only he had some charisma...


----------



## Donnie

Roddy and his SHITTY little boots were incredible tonight. I hope he goes all the way.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. So is this tournament just going to have a several week break before the final?

Speaking of the first match... meh. I would have much rather Bate faced Alexander, I think he would have gotten a much better match out of Alexander and then I would have at least had a reason to care. 

The second match was certainly better, Kalisto is a very sloppy wrestler but his athleticism really allowed Strong to hit some imaginative moves. Kalisto let Strong absolutely rag him around the arena here and it made Strong look really good. Some great selling from Strong too after that top rope move, I just hope he isn’t legit injured as he could put on a barn burner with Alexander. Crowd seemed pretty into this as far as CW matches go too.


----------



## safc-scotty

Seems Drake's announcement for his vision for 205live was just furthering the idea that they're bring the CW division back to focusing on giving the best in ring product possible...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968675107240427521
This was a really nice little video package (they only showed about a minute of it on the show last night). Drake is doing a great job as GM! If only they got this show in front of a smaller, more engaged audience, I think it could really take off.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*watches TJP lose to boring prick Cedric Alexander*

So is WWE on a personal mission to just fuck over _everyone_ who I still like on their rosters, or is it just an annoying coincidence?


----------



## TD Stinger

Skimmed through TJP vs. Alexander. Seemed to go longer than it needed to.

I learned two things about Strong vs. Kalisto. Strong is really good, and Kalisto is really sloppy.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Yeah I noticed Kalisto was sloppy, sometimes I feel he goes too quick for his own good and ends up just botching. Roderick Strong continues to shine and has so far been the MVP of this tournament and I hope he gets to go to WrestleMania. As for TJP vs Cedric, it was pretty good but did drag and I've got no problem with Cedric winning.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I thought both matches were good once again. Happy with Cedric winning and I do hope that he's the one that wins this. Would be cool to see him win it after him being screwed out of title shots. 

And I did notice Kalisto was a bit sloppy. He seemed like he was going way too damn fast for my liking. But Overall glad Strong won. He's a really good wrestler I'll give him that. Now if only he had some damn Charisma.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Roderick and Cedric should be the WM final. The fuck designed these brackets? The left side was loaded and the right side is full of jobbers. Who's gonna face Roddy or Cedric? Mandrews? No. Gulak..I like Gulak but I can't see him in this spot, nor Ali..Seems like they're really behind Murphy.


----------



## Piers

WHEN WILL CEDRIC LOSE A FUCKING MATCH DAMMIT


----------



## Alpha2117

RainmakerV2 said:


> Roderick and Cedric should be the WM final. The fuck designed these brackets? The left side was loaded and the right side is full of jobbers. Who's gonna face Roddy or Cedric? Mandrews? No. Gulak..I like Gulak but I can't see him in this spot, nor Ali..Seems like they're really behind Murphy.


Maybe ... the thing to remember about Murphy is he was NXT's Xavier Woods. He's a guy who just naturally makes people happier by just being a good guy and organising fun stuff. The 205 guys have taken some hits morale wise with Aries and Neville followed by Enzo being let go ... it seems a bit cursed and someone like Murphy and Drake as well will probably help those guys get some self belief back purely by the power of positivity. So I can totally see them pushing him to try to encourage people that being positive gets rewarded. He would also put Strong over without a murmur.


----------



## leobeast

Murphy and Strong in the final with Strong going over is the best option.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Roddy Strong is the star of this tournament. He's been an absolute pleasure to watch.


----------



## zrc

Shame Strong has the personality of a dish cloth.


----------



## americanoutlaw

With the wwe cruiserweight championship tournament is all and say done I think we will see 205 become more like NXT and there nothing wrong with that

One thing that should be done is get rid of the raw exclusive part of the CW Div and open it to all of the brands seeing they could more with it also let the 205 guys fight outside of the div


----------



## zrc

americanoutlaw said:


> With the wwe cruiserweight championship tournament is all and say done I think we will see 205 become more like NXT and there nothing wrong with that
> 
> One thing that should be done is get rid of the raw exclusive part of the CW Div and open it to all of the brands seeing they could more with it also let the 205 guys fight outside of the div


Only reason its on Raw is to fill 3 hours. SD doesn't need the CWs to fill 2 hours.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I haven’t watched the full episode yet but I watched the interview Maverick did, very eye opening. More than ever he seemed to bury the previous era of 205 live with clips of some of the wackier stuff that’s happened (Gulaks Powerpoint gimmick, halloween pumpkin match) and he kept saying how it had completely lost the momentum they had coming off the CWC. I like how Spud is effectively Trips mouthpiece here. I just wonder how 205 will be once we get past the tournament, at the moment the only storyline on the show is the tournament, after WM they will need to develop more feuds again.


----------



## safc-scotty

Rumours of CW tag team titles coming after WM. I imagine they go with another tournament to crown the winners. Think they'll probably just stick to 8 teams as opposed to 16 like the current tournament. 

Who are some of the teams you can see taking part? I'm thinking...

Lucha House Party
Gallagher and Kendrick
Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch
The Colons
Mustafa and Cedric?
Nese and Gulak (questionable given their match a couple of weeks back)
British Strong Style (Bate and Dunne)
Undisputed Era (Doubt this one but they'd fit the bill)
TM61 (I can see them winning the titles tbh - maybe re-aligning with Hideo in the process)

There's a few potential teams there but I imagine we'll get some thrown together teams from the other CW guys who haven't been mentioned. They may even do it like the the first (or second) season of Lucha Underground where Dario put together some oddball teams for the trios title tournament.


----------



## Alpha2117

TM61 make sense although like Murphy they might be a little over 205. I am sure they have enough people to make teams, KENTA & Akira Tozawa would be interesting - They could go out and get some people on short term deals. Maybe offer CHIKARA a small amount of money to use the Colony identities for instance as they have one of those guys for certain and if rumours are correct have 3 people who have worked under the ant masks. Actually getting someone like the Osirian Portal or the Baitari could be fun too. There are a ton of luchas out in the world who would make sense for short term deals.


----------



## Abisial

Holy shit, Gulak is getting built.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

safc-scotty said:


> Rumours of CW tag team titles coming after WM. I imagine they go with another tournament to crown the winners. Think they'll probably just stick to 8 teams as opposed to 16 like the current tournament.
> 
> Who are some of the teams you can see taking part? I'm thinking...
> 
> Lucha House Party
> Gallagher and Kendrick
> Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch
> The Colons
> Mustafa and Cedric?
> Nese and Gulak (questionable given their match a couple of weeks back)
> British Strong Style (Bate and Dunne)
> Undisputed Era (Doubt this one but they'd fit the bill)
> TM61 (I can see them winning the titles tbh - maybe re-aligning with Hideo in the process)
> 
> There's a few potential teams there but I imagine we'll get some thrown together teams from the other CW guys who haven't been mentioned. They may even do it like the the first (or second) season of Lucha Underground where Dario put together some oddball teams for the trios title tournament.


TM-61 probably just a bit too big.


----------



## safc-scotty

Laughable Chimp said:


> TM-61 probably just a bit too big.


Yeah I think they're billed at around 220 so would probably be a little big. 

Think we've just found one of the teams in the eventual tournament in Itami and Tozawa.


----------



## safc-scotty

Really enjoyed Ali vs Murphy! Nice to see the crows getting behind Mustafa and I'm really intrigued by the two semi finals over the next couple of weeks. 

The only combination of match I cannot see them going with is Strong vs Gulak. But I could see any of the other 3 combinations as a possibility - my personal choice would be Strong vs Ali I think, with Ali winning the title on the Grandest Stage of em All... well the kick off show to the Grandest Stage of them All!


----------



## Afrolatino

Roderick Strong vs Ali in 'mania indeed...(Y)


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. 

I enjoyed Mandrews/Gulak a lot, and as such I don't really have much more to say about this one because of how good I thought it was. It was convincingly competitive, fast-paced and intense. I really wish WWE gave us more wrestling like this. The BritWres fan in me is sad to see Mandrews go but they gave him a great showing all the same, and honestly, I am loving Gulak, I hope he makes it all the way to the final, to be honest. 

Murphy/Ali was also pretty great but for some reason just didn't click for me in the same way the opening match did. I don't think it helps that Ali has won both of his matches out of nowhere in the tournament so far rather than giving him proper, definitive, victories. Unless of course, they are planting seeds for him to fail against Gulak. I thought Buddy put in a much better performance than he did last time, too, he really went out of his way to make Ali look good in this match, while still putting himself over. I also thought that while it still wasn't particularly consistent, at least by WWE standards the way the arm injury was integrated into the match was excellent.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Thinking next week's Cedric vs. Roderick could be a classic, and I also think it'll be the time Alexander finally gets beat. Predicting a final of Strong vs. Ali. As a tournament final, they can get away with face vs. face, and I think you need the dynamic Ali to offset Roddy's lack of personality, otherwise you've got bland personality face against tough heel in Gulak. Roddy represents the future vision of 205 Live, while Ali was one of the bright spots of the original 205 Live (notice Ali hasn't had to make any changes at all to his presentation, unlike many of the other existing names on the cruiserweight roster).

Of course, Gulak would be the first rivalry for the winner of Strong vs. Ali. He can play up that his semi-final loss was some miscarriage of justice, and take his recent aggression to new heights. I think in a prolonged story, Gulak could help Roddy get over as a successful underdog, particularly after Mania exposure. Alternatively, he'd also be an excellent foil for Mustafa Ali- who I'm a massive fan of in case you can't tell. Ali is the shit, and has been since the minute he showed up in WWE.

One more thing about this tournament- if they want the cruiserweight reboot to be as successful as the early signs show it could be, put the finals on the fucking main card, just this one time. It'll help the prestige/perception of 205 Live to no end, and we're guaranteed an exciting match no matter how it goes with the talent left in the tournament. Could be a fast paced opener to set the mood right. Hell, to fit what is somewhat of a Mania tradition, let the cruisers have the obligatory Mania ladder match. The ladder match is something that WWE goes to on occasion when a vacant title is involved.

But above all else, the final HAS to be on the main card. Sticking it on the pre-show just indicates that this entire reboot is lip service if the 205ers can't move out of the spot they were already in. Don't tell me there's no time, it's Mania, it goes for about 10 hours these days.


----------



## 751161

I've been off and on with 205 Live, but god, this show is great and it definitely deserves my attention more. I really should start watching it more consistently, I just wish there wasn't SO much WWE to watch every week. The wrestling is absolutely top notch. I'm also surprised by how good Buddy Murphy is, he seemed pretty dull from what I remember but I enjoyed his selling here and he made Ali look really good.


----------



## Alpha2117

The Fourth Wall said:


> I've been off and on with 205 Live, but god, this show is great and it definitely deserves my attention more. I really should start watching it more consistently, I just wish there wasn't SO much WWE to watch every week. The wrestling is absolutely top notch. I'm also surprised by how good Buddy Murphy is, he seemed pretty dull from what I remember but I enjoyed his selling here and he made Ali look really good.


Murphy was always under-rated in ring. His problem was promos, in ring he was always golden - it's why they put the belts on him and Blake because they knew that Murphy could have good matches, they added Alexa to give them character. Murphy reminds me of Gulak - they are actually entertaining if you listen to what they say but both have voices that kind of drone which means you switch off when they speak.


----------



## Pizzamorg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo3TZbUiOhs

I just discovered this today, your 205 Live GM everyone...


----------



## zrc

That was years ago. Before he joined TNA even!


----------



## RiverFenix

They desperately need to tape the show elsewhere. Crowd is burnt out by the time the tapings start and it hurts the presentation. Tape it at FullSail a month at a time like they do NXT, or once a month tape on a Wednesday four weeks of airings. Ideally they'd tape it at smaller unique venues around the country - like where they tape TakeOvers. Those venues are the perfect size for 205Live shows as well. 

Hell, take overs happen Saturday before the WWE PPV on Sunday. So why not have a block of 205Live tapings that Friday at the Takeover Venue?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Another good show this week. Really liking this aggressive side to Gulak and I love how he referenced the Powerpoints in his promo. Not sure on the team of Itami and Tozawa but could be an interesting pair but I loved the main event. It wasn't a MOTYC or anything but I really enjoyed how both guys got really shine, Buddy Murphey was really good at selling the arm and I liked how it came into play into the finish and now I can see why people were high on Mustafa Ali, the guy is a great babyface and I enjoyed his promo before the match.


----------



## americanoutlaw

Right off it easy to tell that the buck toothed jackass Kevin Dunn has nothing to do 205 live anymore because it doesn't look like the cameramen are having an seizure.

I think they should let other wrestlers from Raw and Smackdown take part in 205 live


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Possible design for new CW Tag titles:


----------



## MC

Catch Point Drew does it again. Another really good match against Mark Andrews who is a great in the FIP role. Mandrew's selling was very good throughout the match. Drew's intensity and limb work was excellent. Very good match. Please WWE give me Drew Gulak vs Roderick Strong at WM PLEASE. That is MOTYC without a doubt.

The main event was pretty good as well. Buddy sold him arm very well, even if it was the wrong arm :lol They should use the weigh in gimmick for the whole roster. Gives 205 Live a feeling of legitimacy. Hideo and Tozawa teaming together should be very good even if it because they are both fans of hats  (Mojo twitter reference). Hideo is awesome, Tozawa, the same. Good stuff.


Also, fuck the crowd. Yes, SD was so bad that it killed the crowd (I sure was bewildered by the show) but wow, they desperately need to have their own fans at the show.


----------



## 751161

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They desperately need to tape the show elsewhere. Crowd is burnt out by the time the tapings start and it hurts the presentation. Tape it at FullSail a month at a time like they do NXT, or once a month tape on a Wednesday four weeks of airings. Ideally they'd tape it at smaller unique venues around the country - like where they tape TakeOvers. Those venues are the perfect size for 205Live shows as well.
> 
> Hell, take overs happen Saturday before the WWE PPV on Sunday. So why not have a block of 205Live tapings that Friday at the Takeover Venue?


Definitely agree with this. The matches are always really good, but the crowd is always dead quiet on 205 Live, it takes a lot for them to wake up. It can sometimes just make the matches feel really uncomfortable, the performers and what they do definitely deserve better than that. A lot more interactive crowd would do wonders.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm definitely on board with anything they can do to get the crowd more lively. 205 Live during this tournament has put on some of the best non-PPV matches that WWE has produced but the crowd already being tired when the show starts is damaging the overall product.

My main takeaway from this week's show is that even as much as I already loved the guy, I've just been more and more impressed with Mustafa Ali. I so expected him to lose to Murphy but I'm so glad they gave him the win. I have a feeling that at WrestleMania it's going to end up being Roderick Strong vs Mustafa Ali. Just the way they've been selling the two during this tournament indicates it. Strong's been a very physical hard-hitting guy in terms of his moveset in this tournament and Ali's now overcome the "get kicked shitless" kind of match fought by both Gallagher and now Murphy, and Gulak is much the same in that regard.


----------



## MC

Pizzamorg said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo3TZbUiOhs
> 
> I just discovered this today, your 205 Live GM everyone...


Forgot that he did that. He is so different now compared to then. Him and Scurll changed a lot since British Boot Camp.


----------



## zrc

Just film it before Smackdown.


----------



## Piers

^ or NXT

So foreign wrestlers get randomly paired now ? First the luchadors and now the Japanese ?


----------



## SAMCRO

God damn i love Gulak, he comes off like such a relentless beast in the ring now, i'm praying he wins the title. Ideally i'd want it to be Roderick Strong vs Gulak for WM, but a part of me just knows they're gonna have Cedric go over Strong which is bullshit, so sick of Cedric the dude never loses anymore.

And yes they without a doubt need to have 205 Live filmed at Fullsail, its dumb its taped after a brand they aren't even on anyways. The crowd was dead as fuck this week, i feel like the only way they was gonna make any noise was if The Rock or Stone Cold came out.

So sick of these dead ass crowds killing the mood for these great matches, its not fair to the wrestlers.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Mustafa Ali's full promo on Buddy Murphy. Goddamn. One of the most effective promos I've seen from the newer crop of talent.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970350590596407296
Ali for the finals please. I've been on his bandwagon since the early days, even though WWE have seemed really behind Cedric as the top face, Ali is simply better in every area.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Gulak should win the title and hold it indefinitely.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I'm liking this new Drew Gulak. He's more aggressive and trying to prove a point now, akin to how he was before he tried to make a better 205 live. He and Andrews had a great match.

Mustafa and Buddy was awesome and was kinda surprised they had Ali go over.

I think Cedric is gonna win the bout between him and Strong but Ali and Gulak is kinda up in the air IMO as you can make a case for either one winning.


----------



## safc-scotty

Tag team match was good fun, I loved that spot where Lince jumped to the outside off Gran Metalik's back!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973750532199407617
I think Hideo needs to go fully blow heel soon though (he was teasing it at the end) and try to convert Tozawa to the dark side.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

That leap was beautiful. Did Hideo just start using this finisher? It is absolutely awful.


----------



## sailord

always love jack head butt


----------



## safc-scotty

MrWrestlingFan said:


> That leap was beautiful. Did Hideo just start using this finisher? It is absolutely awful.


Think he started a few weeks back. Once the GTS got banned, he moved to a submission for a bit and has been using this new finish for the last few weeks. Generally hasn't looked great though and looked really shit there.


----------



## sailord

what a match backs will hurt tomorrow


----------



## safc-scotty

I think that may have been the best match of the tournament so far :mark: I really hope Roderick is on 205 full time when he gets called up.

I think this might be the general format of the show moving forward... competitive tag match, squash singles match, competitive singles match - with the video packages/backstage segments in between it is very fast paced and they get a lot accomplished.


----------



## Jedah

Man am I glad I stayed up to watch that match between Roddy and Cedric. Is it a stretch to call it the best in 205 history? The ending was a bit of a letdown but it sets up a rivalry going forward if Roddy gets called there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bad result there. Good match, though.


----------



## DammitChrist

That was a very good match from both men :clap

Even though I preferred Roderick Strong more, losing via roll-up in a solid match wasn't a bad way for him to go out at all. As for Cedric Alexander, I'm happy that he got a great positive crowd reaction tonight. It's always nice to a Cruiserweight receive nice crowd reactions 

I can't wait to see Mustafa Ali vs Drew Gulak next week :mark:


----------



## Afrolatino

It was a great match, I should knew Rod's work in the tournament wasn't for taking him to 'mania, but obviously he will be one of the graduates to the main roster in April.
And for some reason I see Sanity being the other ones more than AOP.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So I just finished this weeks 205 Live. Jack Gallagher killing ginger jobbers with brutal-looking headbutts is everything. 

Is Drake Maverick supposed to look like a fucking idiot? Between the stupid hair, patchy tan and ill-fitting clothes, they just make him look like a fool. I can't help but pop though every time he calls them wrestlers.

WWE's masterclass video packages sure did a great job in making Strong seem like he had personality. They still weren't able to give Alexander a personality, but they did present him as a legit badass, so that worked fine for this match. It is nice going into a WWE match with no idea which direction it is going to go. 

Honestly, though, the match itself was a bit of a disappointment. I don't know whether it was because it was a match I was actually genuinely excited for, which rarely happens in a WWE ring, so I set my expectations too high but the match never really felt like it clicked for me. The last five minutes was the only part of the match I felt any investment as both guys were utterly fucked and they sold the shit out of the drama (even if the finish itself was perhaps a necessary evil). Before that point the match seemed to stay in the lowest, most restrained, gear possible, although I guess this match structure indirectly worked because it made the last five or so minutes seem all that special by comparison... just for the wrong reasons.

So I guess they are going the route of doing Alexander/Ali at 'Mania in some watered down Ricochet/Ospreay BOSJ style match.


----------



## RiverFenix

This was bananas - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973750532199407617
Itami looks a bit out of place in this match, he works a slower grinder pace and the Luchas seemed to move too quickly for him and lead to some awkward moments. But overall it was a good match with all the guys getting their stuff in. I don't mind the Itami finisher now, just takes too much of a set-up, but it's basically a rko/facebuster to his knee. I guess the Dragon Sleeper position twisting into the move is to make it way different than the RKO, because Itami could hit that outtanowhere to his knee the same way Randy hits it with out the convoluted set-up. What's wrong with him using his move - the Busaiku Knee? Are they saving that for Bryan? 

I miss Tozawa's German suplexes. If Itami and Tozawa are a long term team, maybe do something where a Busaiku Knee from Itami into a German suplex from Tozawa as a finisher.

Gran Metallik deserves better than being part of the Lucha House Party. Remove him from that and just leave Kalisto and Lince as the tandem. 

Man, they finally start airing the self-made Mustapha Ali promo's and it's his weakest one. Maybe they'll recut the one he made for his Bud Murphy match for the WM Finale build. 

Gallagher re-work is going well. 

Helluva match between Strong and Alexander. I think the right person won. I do hate the use of roll-ups to protect the losing talent. Happened with Ali-Murphy last week as well. 

Ali v Alexander has to be the WM match. I like Gulak, but if they're putting the CW Title match on the PPV portion (and they damn well better) they need to have the big showy moves and the face vs face storyline will be better for the increased exposure to the division.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Man that Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander was really good and definitely my match of the tournament so far. I was hoping that Strong would win as he's been on fire recently and earns to go to WrestleMania but I'm happy for Cedric to get his moment as well but I do feel the finish was flat. I'm also liking the tag teams that they're starting to build up especially Dorado and Metalik but I'm still not sold on the Itami and Tozawa teaming. Finally, happy to see Gallagher destroying jobbers and if Gulak doesn't win the tournament then I definitely would like to see them 2 team up.


----------



## MC

Itami looked great in the opening match. Thought his slower pace was a bit of fresh air. He needs to bring back his Busaiku Knee. Don't care that Bryan used it, Hideo did it better.

The main event was fantastic. Would've preferred a Strong win but don't mind Cedric winning here.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Fantastic match between Roderick Strong and Cedric Alexander. Great competitive match that felt like more of what we saw in the cruiserweight classic.

I also like the building of the tag division between Itami/Tozawa and the Lucha House Party.

I like that instead of them just forcing only faces and heels to face off against each other, if there's great matchups to be had, they will do it. Like they started the tournament with Cedric Alexander vs. Gran Metalik, two talented people that people were into.

This is good tv.*


----------



## Piers

Please... whoever books 205 Live... Let Cedric lose once. Just once. Like he did sometimes during 2016, remember ?

What is he going to do as CWC ? Beat everyone again like Neville ? If he starts losing matches randomly as a champion, it will just look bad...


----------



## Deepvoice80

205 live has got so much better. I actually quite like Rockstar Spud as the GM as he's a pretty natural speaker and the wrestling is pretty phenomenal


----------



## Prayer Police

So, did Ali get attacked in his own pre-recorded video or something?


----------



## TJQ

Why is Cedric getting this push over Roddy :Rollins2


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally watched the latest episode. With the tournament, they seem to be settling into a new format with the tag match, squash match, and then the competitive main event.

The tag match was fun in spots. The Lucha House Party work well together. Itami's new finisher still sucks though.

I loved seeing Jack get super aggressive and having Maverick on commentary is a nice continuation of their interactions.

Cedric vs. Roddy got pretty good by the end. It felt fierce and competitive. Leading up to that it felt slow though, at least to me. And before it had a chance to become great, the Rollup of Doom happened. But still, good match.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Great 205 Live. Loved the Tag Match mainly because I feel like the styles clashed and the ending of the match seemed to set up some sort of feud between The Teams later down the road. 

Gallaher Squash was good. Loved Drake on Commentary. He really puts over the actual talent and I cannot tell you how refreshing that is to see someone put over the actual talent on one of these shows instead of trying to get themselves over. 

Alexander/Strong was one hell of a match. The ending could've been better but it was good overall. Glad that Cedric is in the finals. Next Week Its gonna be Ali/Gulak and I'm pumped for that given they had an awesome 2 out of 3 falls match a while back. This should be good too. Love Gulak but I think Ali is winning it and It'll be Cedric vs Ali at Mania.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Cedric/Strong was absolutely awesome and has rekindled my love for Alexander, really hoping he ends up facing Ali and wins the belt at Mania, should be a hell of a final either way though.


----------



## safc-scotty

Glad Hideo is starting to heel it up again... I wonder if Tozawa is going to join him on the dark side or whether they'll keep the face/heel tag team dynamic?


----------



## sailord

this ali promo is really good. good match so far


----------



## Mordecay

Really good match between Ali and Gulak, Ali was so over and showed so much heart, I am glad he is in the finals, he really is one of the good guys. His match with Cedric at Mania deserves to be on the main show and, if given time, it could a sleeper for MOTN.


----------



## sailord

i agree if they really want to treat the cw right the wm match has to be on the main card and not the fucking pre show hopefully hhh can make that happen. i am pulling for ali as of now


----------



## safc-scotty

Ali/Gulak was great! Brutal Drew is amazing and Ali is just such a great babyface. 

I'm completely fine with either winning at WM but have a feeling I'll be rooting for Mustafa. I really hope they aren't given the opening match of the pre-show slot (chuck either pointless battle royal in that slot if you insist on chucking wrestlers out there whilst over 50% of the crowd is not in yet). Let them main event the kick off show, give them a good amount of time and I'm sure that they'll tear the house down.


----------



## CM Buck

Good little international feud brewing 

And another fantastic drew vs gulak match. The only let down was alis post match promo. It was just really cheesy for my liking


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Ali/Gulak was one HELL of a match. I'd say it's better than the 2 out of 3 falls match they had during their feud last year. Glad That Ali won. He and Alexander is gonna tear the house down at WM because they fought before and they had one hell of a match. 

But yeah...This needs to be put on the main fucking card. 205 live is in a new direction but it also needs to be treated as important and I think putting it on the main card will go a long way in that.


----------



## zrc

I hope Ali/Cedric enjoy their 6 minutes to a quarter of the crowd.


----------



## RiverFenix

Was Maverick supposed to say "I turned a positive into a negative - that's what I do" or did he mess up his line?

It's tough for Tozawa/Itami to be the heels when they're out numbered 3-2 by Lucha House Party. 

Kenneth Johnson vs TJP was UG-LEEEEEEEE. 

The pre-match Ali promo was a piss poor wwe sanitized re-cut of his pre-Buddy Murphy instagram promo he cut himself. I don't know why they want to make Ali a nerd with his button up shirt looking like he's dressed for a year book photo. They take a compelling character and sanitize the mightly hell out of him.


----------



## Jedah

Gulak/Ali was the best match of the month so far in my opinion. I was surprised that Gulak didn't win though. He honestly does deserve it since he should be the top heel on the show.

Still, a great performance from both. And Ali was very over with the usually dead crowd.


----------



## MC

Another good 205 Live episode. 

Loving the story with Hideo Itami and Dorada wanting to fight each other all the time. It's a nice mini storyline that they are having. Hideo being more aggressive is what we need from him. Saying that, a heelish Hideo teaming with the comedic Tozawa is an interesting dynamic and so far, I think that they have played off each other very well. Them putting the Luchadores together was the right idea for all involved. They can have kick ass 6 man tags every week being together. It looks like these two teams will be the focus of the rumored Tag Team titles and I'm fine with that. It gives Tozawa something to do (thought he has been great with what little he has done) and could make Hideo look more happy with his stature in WWE. 

Loving this heel TJP. 

Gulak vs Ali was excellent. Loved Ali not wanting to win by count out and Gulak just trying to mane Ali with the ring post. Some brutal stuff. The crowd was into the match as well which is a plus. Great match. Cedric vs Alii should be good.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Another Mustafa Ali match, another goddamn terrific showing from him. And I was mighty impress by Gulak as well, to be fair. That match was a lot more outright brutal than I expected it to be but it did help sell the importance of a victory and both guys gave it their best to make it work fantastically.

I know it's pretty much guaranteed that Ali is going to lose to boring-as-shit Cedric Alexander at WrestleMania, but I'll enjoy the ride regardless even if it ultimately ends in a metaphorical car crash... yeah, I'm not a fan of Cedric Alexander. Like, at all.

I really hope WWE put this match on the main card of WrestleMania. They've seemed to be making an effort what with this whole tournament to really take 205 Live in a more focused direction and focus more on the actual wrestling talent of their roster so if they shit on that by just dumping them on the pre-show then what was the point of the whole "wanting everyone to care about Cruiserweight wrestling" shtick of Drake Maverick?

On a different note, while the match was objectively a pointless throwaway to fill time I still goddamn love TJP. Maverick didn't state it outright but I got the implication from his announcement of the fatal 4-way for next week that the winner would be the first to challenge the new Cruiserweight Champion after one is crowned.

In which case I hope it's TJP. His heel work has been goddamn brilliant and he deserves to be at the top of the card. Yeah I doubt he'd win but he'd put in some great work to make the feud and the matches fucking brilliant, and what better way to truly give your new Cruiserweight Champion a big boost than by having him defend the title successfully against the first guy who won it in a similar tournament?

Though if they go that route it'd be kind of weird it being Alexander since he already knocked off TJP in this tournament.

Basically what I'm saying is I desperately need to see Mustafa Ali and TJP feud for the Cruiserweight Championship.


----------



## zrc

If Aries/Neville couldn't make main card, this sure as fuck won't.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Let me dream, damn it!

Give me a moment of joy before WWE takes it away.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just watched the Ali/Gulak semi-final of the 205 Live Tourney and I just don't get the booking at all. Gulak spent nearly the whole match on top then he just... lost. Ali has done this throughout the entire tournament, only winning out nowhere while being made to look like a chump for fifteen minutes beforehand so, in the end, no one wins, and everyone loses.

Don't get me wrong I like Mustafa Ali. I just don't understand why he got to Wrestlemania without a single convincing victory. This tournament spent almost all of its energy rebuilding Gulak's credibility and did nothing for Ali's, yet Ali is going to 'Mania. I mean come 'Mania I will be rooting for Ali as Alexander bores me to tears, but assuming that Ali/Alexander was always the plan, why did they spend this whole tournament making Ali look like such a fucking chump? 

Oh well, it doesn't change the reality that for me Gulak was the MVP of this tournament. This new intense, dangerous reincarnation of himself is unique and refreshing in the current WWE landscape; he makes everything he does seem like it hurts, which is terrific in this otherwise notoriously soft era. And at least I can hold out hope that they made Gulak look so strong in this tournament because they are lining him as the first serious contender for the title which I hope he wins and has long, competitive, defences.


----------



## safc-scotty

That fatal 4 way was great, thought there were some really cool spots and they won over an absolutely dead crowd very well - which is a common theme with the new 205. I love Murphy's new finisher, looks really good.

Andrews/Nese was a bit of a slow burner but was good once they started hitting their stride. Spud is doing a great job as GM and I like the simple approach taken to storytelling on the show.

The Cedric/Ali interview was fine, a couple of good lines in it but seeing another face vs face title feud straight after Smackdown felt like a bit of a repeat.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*That was a great 4way. They got a dead crowd to be really into a match and it showcased off their skill. Great job.*


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. 

In some ways, this was the most crucial episode of the show since the reboot as the brand needed to find life and purpose beyond the Cruiserweight Title tournament which previously was the sole thing giving focus, structure and momentum to the show. Honestly, I think they did an okay job, finding stories to tell in each match. The title was still a crux but you can tell they are starting to look now at the wider picture beyond that, too. 

Not that the work is entirely done with the Cruiserweight Title tournament, of course, as we had the sit-down interview between Alexander and Ali which was surprisingly awkward with their high school production acting. Alexander is especially bad, I have no idea why 205 Live are so hot for him, dude has as much charisma as a bin liner. Since this was prerecorded couldn't they have fixed this in post? Or reshot it? Or something? 

The opening match between Nese/Mandrews was a story of vengeance as the winner would get a second shot at Gulak, with the intention of punishing him for his conduct during the Tournament. It was an interesting story for the match, and the match itself was well worked, although lacking perhaps the focus and intensity that you would think would be a requirement for a story like this. I am happy they are giving Mandrews a feud on WWE telly, but I am surprised they went with him rather than Nese.

In defence of the old 205 Live, they had quite a few fun multi-man matches in the name of a shot at the Cruiserweight Title, and this shows attempt wasn't quite as good as past efforts. The action was a little clunky and I have no investment in the Towzawa/Kalisto feud. Despite that the match is still worth watching just for TJP's great insufferable douchebag gimmick. 

And Buddy Murphy is the new Number One Contender apparently, not really sure what message this sends but this decision completely betrays everything this new 205 Live is supposed to be building. "Pretend to be a Cruiserweight and get beelined straight to the title." All I can hope is when Ali wins that title at 'Mania he just annihilates and humiliates Murphy in their match.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Anytime someone got a "let's go buddy" chant someone would scream "I ain't your buddy, pal!" :lmao

Great 4 way. I was high up in the stands and people were just pouring out. It was definitely an Entertainment filled arena, as very few wrestling fans were left. But damn, the 4 way got hyped


----------



## RiverFenix

A bit of a step back from recent shows, but still solid. They need to do character work for both Andrews and Nese - I don't care about either. I did like the reasoning for the match even existing though - little things like that go a long way. 

Cedric/Ali sit down was painful and terrible booking. You're supposed to cover weaknesses - both Alexander and Ali looked bad in this. I don't know what they have against just airing Ali self-made promo's. They are so much better than anything WWE has ever done for him and I bet would sell this match so much better. Instead you have a bland face vs face sitdown interview where they end up looking like nerds with their canned lines and preppy dress. This is the re-crowning of a new champion and there is no excitement with this presentation of the competitors. 

Fatal Fourway was okay. They try to move too fast at times and it looks botchy. Murphy is much more wwe-polished in the ring - if he can get over here, he could move up to HW roster down the line where his flying ability will be more unique. Right guy won here. Best spot was the surfboard, sneaky Murphy pin, Tozawa senton. I've never liked Kalisto - he just completely rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Genking48

The Tozawa/Itami vs Lucha Boys feud is the most interesting thing that 205 has now that the tournament is nearing it's end. I hope it leads to a complete heel turn for Itami and Tozawa.


----------



## TD Stinger

Got caught up on the last 2 episodes. Ali vs. Gulak is legit my favorite match of the tournament. Ali plays the underdog babyface so well and Gulak is really good as a heel.

And the 4 Way from the last show was pretty good too, or at least got good by the end. The Senton Tozawa hit while Kalisto was in the Surfboard was cool. And I like the story of Kalisto and Tozawa trying to balance staying focused while fighting each other. Fun match.

Really liked the direction 205 Live has gone in now. Just got to change the time it airs, like before Smackdown and it will be set.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

TJP and Andrews both hella impressed me in the last episode of 205. 

Nice for Murphy to win the match too, he's been pretty good since entering the division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Another good episode of 205. Enjoyed the lucha tag match as well as the four-way. Really good match. TJP is so underrated. I'll admit I hated the way he was booked on Raw, but he's been pretty fantastic on 205 and is a more natural heel, IMO.


----------



## safc-scotty

This Hideo Itami/Tozawa vs Lucha House Party feud has been really good so far. 

Nice promo from Gulak!


----------



## december_blue

Gulak is gold.


----------



## Abisial

Fuck, I hope Kalisto's leg is okay.


----------



## safc-scotty

Wow, Murphy vs Kalisto was fucking amazing. Mid match standing applause, 'this is awesome' and numerous 205 chants throughout the match. 

205 was easily the best WWE show so far this week and it's not even close. To anyone who lurks in the thread but doesn't watch 205 for any reason, you should really give it a try...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This week's shows

205>>>SD>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>RAW


----------



## sailord

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> This week's shows
> 
> 205>>>SD>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>RAW


i agree i bet after nxt you could probably put that ahead of raw also


----------



## Prayer Police

Sad that Maverick had to tell everyone to tune in early 'cause he knows the cruiser-weight match is gonna be on the pre-show.


----------



## Genking48

Nice that Itami gets to show some of that great heel shtick he had during his latter NXT days.

The main even was great.


----------



## BehindYou

If they can get a decent character for Murphy, he has so much potential to be a breakout cruiserweight. 

He can do it all in the ring, has an incredible moveset and one of the best physiques in wrestling. He's comfortable on the mic from what I've seen. 

Needs a new thrm and attire, I so expected a theme with like a whispered 'Best Kept Secret' at the start, that just seems very CFO$.

Glad to see the crowd really get into this episode of 205 live, the performers deserve it.


----------



## zrc

And if they can't get the right gimmick for Murphy. Chalk him up as a release.


----------



## MC

Lucha House Party vs Hideo and Tozawa was awesome. Hideo Itami's heel work in the match was absolutely phenomenal. Hideo going after the mask of Metalik was a great move and a great way to further the tension between the two groups. Tozawa being the babyface who is friends with Itami is a great dynamic and I do hope that Tozawa slowly becomes heelish as well. Looking forward to seeing what else they do the next week. *(***1/2)*


Gulock!!!!!! Drew Gulak's presentation was excellent. Showing Gulak's transformation from the goofy Gulak to a more vicious and sadistic Gulak, the one we all love. 

Tony Nese did great in the squash. Looked aggressive and more impressive then usual. Like how they aren't forgetting about the guy and they are trying to raise the guy, giving him more of an edge. 


That main event was pretty great. Great clash of styles. Buddy Murphy certainly is a great addition to the roster and having a great performance against a former WWE US Champion will do wonders for him. The match had a few botches unfortunately but they didn't take anything away from the rest of the match. The crowd loved it, chanting 205 and this is awesome. Really happy at that. *(***3/4)*


----------



## zrc

Gulak vs Spud will happen sooner or later.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

As much as I enjoyed the matches from this weeks 205Live, I think the best part of the show for me was Mavericks promo on the Cruiserweight title match, promoting how great the match will be compared to the other big matches and how it will be THE match everyone remembers and the video made me hyped to see the match as it got me emotionally invested.

Also Buddy Murphy really is the best kept secret.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. Had a power outage this morning so this is the first time I got around to this, figured I wasn't missing enough to rush, and it seems that maybe I was wrong. 

205 has certainly had a bit of a wobble once the Title Tournament was done but that Kalisto/Murphy match blew my mind, where the fuck did that come from?! They just put 205 Live on the map, surely?! You can't sleep on this show now. That is the best WWE match I've seen all year and one of the best matches I've seen anywhere. I've never seen a 205 Live audience so hot. I dunno whether that finish was botched or not, didn't look like Murphy got all of his finish, but he covered that expertly with Kalisto fighting so hard to not get caught by the move and taking enough to finally succumb after an epic war. 

If nothing else it indeed suggested to me that maybe WWE is listening, at least when it comes to 205 Live. On paper, Kalisto/Murphy was a heatless TV match that I had no reason to be excited for, but they performed it like a PPV main event where everything was on the line. Because, in kayfabe, it kinda was, thanks to this idea that in 205 Live effectively every match is a number one contender's match. 205 Live should be built around competition, the recent tournament proved that, and I love this direction for the show. Get some real heat behind these matches, and you're gonna end up with some classics on your hands before the year is out. 

While on that point, I also gotta admit that Murphy is excellent. I still don't get why they are pretending Murphy is a Cruiserweight in the first place, but the dude is quickly becoming one of the best things on the show and feels like one of the most complete packages on the brand. I mean hell, he basically single-handedly made the match here against Kalisto. Nese's vaguely homoerotic showcase elsewhere was pretty good too. 

Elsewhere, I am also happy Mandrews is getting a showcase on 205 Live, he deserves it (although he should trim his hobo beard) but that selfie promo was kinda awful, and it is a shame I have to wait another week for the match.


----------



## Piers

That botch at the end of the main event was weird... Murphy couldn't lift Kalisto really ? He's easily the lightest guy on the roster


----------



## americanoutlaw

So far Triple H and Adam Pearce have been doing an great job with 205 but they need some more new blood for it. As I say beforce the CW belt should be made in open brand belt and let wrestlers from Raw,smackdown,UK and NXT join the fight for belt and let the 205 guys fight for other belts too

Aloso with reports WWE is signing Garza Jr. & Ultimo Ninja and Taiji Ishimori wanting join the WWE.It maybe time to do CWC 2??


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

New 205. 

I love that the tension is building up between the Towzawa/Hideo and Metalik/Lince There gonna have a huge blow off match and I can't wait to see it. 

Tony Neese Squash was what it was.

Murphy/Kalisto...HOLY SHIT! that was one hell of a match that I didn't think they would put on. If people weren't paying attention to Buddy Murphy they sure as shit are now. I also liked that the crowd was into it as well. 

Also I loved Drake's Promo at the end. He really puts over the CW's and makes you want to see what they can do and this show really needed that.

Also can't wait for Gulak/Andrews next week. I like that they're blending Gulak's new attitude with this "Better 205 Love" Schtick. It really adds alot to him.


----------



## TD Stinger

Got caught up with the latest episode.

The Itami/Tozawa vs. Lucha House Party match was interesting. I enjoyed seeing Itami go full on heel and even getting Tozawa to join him on the dark side by the end. It's a simple thing, but the tension of competition is elevating what would usually just be a series of tag team matches.

Skipped the Nese match.

Murphy vs. Kalisto was really freaking good. Like, Outta Nowhere good. Murphy really shined here with some unique moves like the X Plex on the Apron. Live, I've seen people do that move while standing on the floor with the opponent landing on the apron. But never with the person delivering the move on the next apron. And that Monkey Flip onto the announce table was awesome. I marked like a bitch when that happened.

And kudos to Kalisto for taking those sick bumps. The only that knocks the match down a peg is the finish. I think they were going with the story of Kalisto struggling and preventing the move before finally getting hit with it but it got botched somewhere in there.

And Maverick is the ultimate hype man. Like, I was already going to watch the match. But now I feel like I have to see it. I don't know what to say. I knew the guy was a good asshole heel on the microphone from his time in TNA. But I never thought he would be this great of a babyface.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Just caught up on the buddy/kalisto match. Damn! I'll say the crowd helped, but buddy had had nothing but great matches so far. 

You could say he's pure.....bliss.


----------



## Abisial

Gimmie some Lio Rush


----------



## Abisial

Buddys gotta stop botching his finish.


----------



## safc-scotty

Didn't feel like the show was as good as recent weeks. 

Enjoyed Kalisto vs Tozawa, but didn't feel like they needed 2 matches to go as long as they did on a week where we've had so much wrestling. The crowd were good for the final segment but I was a little disappointed we didn't get a debut/return. As much as 205 has improved in recent weeks, they need to start putting people on the show that people care about if they want to attract new viewers.

On the plus side, was nice to see Kendrick back. That's 3 teams now for the proposed CW tag division...

Lucha House Party
Hideo/Tozawa
Kendrick/Gallagher

Any other ideas for teams for the division (new teams from current roster members or elsewhere)? I imagine Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch end up there? Struggling to think of many more.


----------



## Cruisergreat

safc-scotty said:


> Didn't feel like the show was as good as recent weeks.
> 
> Enjoyed Kalisto vs Tozawa, but didn't feel like they needed 2 matches to go as long as they did on a week where we've had so much wrestling. The crowd were good for the final segment but I was a little disappointed we didn't get a debut/return. As much as 205 has improved in recent weeks, they need to start putting people on the show that people care about if they want to attract new viewers.
> 
> On the plus side, was nice to see Kendrick back. That's 3 teams now for the proposed CW tag division...
> 
> Lucha House Party
> Hideo/Tozawa
> Kendrick/Gallagher
> 
> Any other ideas for teams for the division (new teams from current roster members or elsewhere)? I imagine Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch end up there? Struggling to think of many more.


TJP and a revamped Noam Dar(heels), Johnny Gargano and Mark Andrews(underdog faces), and Tyler Bate and Roderick Strong (too good to pass up on, and Bate can carry the Charisma weakness with Strong).


----------



## Piers

Abisial said:


> Buddys gotta stop botching his finish.


Came here to say this.

Also, the luchadors vs the japanese feud is getting repetitive


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. So they replace McGuiness with Watson? I wonder why. I gotta be honest I always thought McGuiness was kinda overrated on commentary and I don't feel like Watson is any worse. 

We finally got to see Mandrews and Gulak get their hands on one another and it was honestly it was... eh. The two guys clearly have good chemistry but the way they structured the match made it feel really clunky and the finish seemed to come out of nowhere. It didn't help that the crowd were pissing around rather than giving these two men the credit they deserve. 

The rest of the show I didn't really care about, but a few points from that closing segment. I know Maverick is just another WWE shill but his passion feels genuine which is refreshing in a sea of walking WWE advert robot they have everywhere else. Alexander's sweaty pits have more personality than he does. Murphy needs a new finish, he seems to always struggle to use it.


----------



## Vic Capri

I don't care much about 205 Live, but shout out to Tony Nese! The guy had me rolling in stitches during the NXT show at Axxess with Jack Gallagher as his tag team partner. He said to the fans:



> Keep clapping! That's the only time you do some exercise!


Then he got in the middle of the ring and started counting his abs:



> That's 8 reasons why I'm better than you!


:lol

- Vic


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Pizzamorg said:


> New 205 Live. So they replace McGuiness with Watson? I wonder why. I gotta be honest I always thought McGuiness was kinda overrated on commentary and I don't feel like Watson is any worse.


They haven't replaced him. Joseph said at the start that McGuiness will be back in 2 weeks, but Watson is a permanent feature now too apparently.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> They haven't replaced him. Joseph said at the start that McGuiness will be back in 2 weeks, but Watson is a permanent feature now too apparently.


Oh, my b. All I heard was that Watson was permanent, I didn't hear the McGuiness announcement. Selective hearing obviously.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Pizzamorg said:


> Oh, my b. All I heard was that Watson was permanent, I didn't hear the McGuiness announcement. Selective hearing obviously.


Easy done really. :lol

Strange thing though, kind of disappointing too, i prefer 2 man commentary teams, although it does largely depend on who's doing it.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Easy done really. :lol
> 
> Strange thing though, kind of disappointing too, i prefer 2 man commentary teams, although it does largely depend on who's doing it.


Kinda pointless too, while Ranello can be overwhelming at the best of times, the dynamic between him, Watson and McGuniess is quite good on NXT as they all have their thing and it makes the whole three man band thing feel worthwhile. The problem with Raw and SDL is you have two characters on commentary and then one robotic automaton and no offence to Vic but he has that same blandness which will just make him a spare wheel when squashed between Watson and McGuiness.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

All the matches were good this episode but I will say that the finish on Gulak/Andrews seem like it came out of nowhere and I also liked that it setup a storyline between Tony Neese and Drew Gulak. It's about time Neese got a feud/storyline. Seems like they don't do much with him.

Also yay @ Brian Kendrick back. 

Also WHY are they doing a 3 person commentary team on this? It's really unnecessary. Why can't WWE just have 2 people for once? What is so wrong with a 2 person team?


----------



## Cruisergreat

Man my favorite show is so sub-par right now. The matches are just not showing why Cruiserweight/Lucha Libre wrestling is so exciting. I get that we need heels that garner heat with a boring style (Gulak, Daivari, Neese) but it's like they never do high paced matches. We need more character driven storylines if they aren't going to separate the style at all from what we see on Raw and Smackdown. This is supposed to be a unique show and it just isn't right now. Also, Cedric is a very sub-par choice for champion. The fans like him but they'll turn on him when the heel challenger out battles him on the mic.


----------



## sailord

That was a fun main event love tornado tag Matches more than regular tag matches. The gauntlet match should be really fun next week


----------



## safc-scotty

Another great main event for 205live. Seems to be the formula for their main events now - crowd starts off not really caring and are on their feet by the end of the match! I hope the ending of the match wasn't the start of a Hideo/Itami feud though, would rather see them continue as a team and for the brand to introduce some tag titles (seen some suggestions that the titles should only be defended under tornado tag rules which would be interesting as a way of making the division stand out).

I was hoping for a few new additions to the roster tonight though. Outside of Murphy and Andrews, it feels like it's been a while since we have some new additions to the roster. When the likes of Bate/Strong/Murphy showed up in the CW tourney, it allowed for some great, fresh matches so I'd like to 2/3 new additions over the next month or so. Lio Rush seems a natural fit for the show, as does Burch/Lorcan for the tag division. I also think they should have Ricochet on both NXT and 205 as a way of trying to attract a few more viewers to 205.


----------



## sailord

If they do bring a cw tag belt. I hope it's exclusively tornado tag Matches make it different from raw and SmackDown tag belts plz.


----------



## safc-scotty

sailord said:


> If they do bring a cw tag belt. I hope it's exclusively tornado tag Matches make it different from raw and SmackDown tag belts plz.


That's a good idea tbf. Who do you see as the other teams for the division? At the moment we have...

Lince/Metalik
Hideo/Tozawa
Kendrick/Gallagher

I can see Lorcan/Burch being added, but I imagine we'll need at least 5-6 regular teams to avoid matches becoming too stale. I don't want too many random tag teams, which is my main concern. Saying that, they've established these 3 teams relatively well so it can be done.


----------



## sailord

safc-scotty said:


> That's a good idea tbf. Who do you see as the other teams for the division? At the moment we have...
> 
> Lince/Metalik
> Hideo/Tozawa
> Kendrick/Gallagher
> 
> I can see Lorcan/Burch being added, but I imagine we'll need at least 5-6 regular teams to avoid matches becoming too stale. I don't want too many random tag teams, which is my main concern. Saying that, they've established these 3 teams relatively well so it can be done.


I'm not sure who I'd as a team right now but I think they could make it work. What I wanna know is why sin cara isn't on this show he's already at smackdown why not throw him on 205 live. It's not like we really see the CW on raw anyway


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. 

Man the crowd were fucking dead for this show but I can't really blame them as this was a real nothing episode. Probably the only real talking point of the show was the muddled and convoluted Buddy Murphy explanation. He earned a title opportunity, his actions last week didn't cost him that opportunity but what did cost him that opportunity was that he didn't meet weight this week so now instead there is a gauntlet match next week to decide who goes to Jeddah to challenge for the title and potentially Murphy can come back and partake in that match? Dafuq? 

Also, I know it is really nitpicky but I wish Ali hadn't used his special WrestleMania entrance gear for TV.


----------



## RiverFenix

So why was Murphy pulled from the title match in Saudi Arabia really? I have to assume he couldn't get a work visa. Is it an Australian issue some how?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Watching my first 205 in months. Like the Kendrick Gallagher combo. Main event is on shortly. :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Tornado tag match really livened the crowd. Excellent effort by all involved. :clap


----------



## Alpha2117

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So why was Murphy pulled from the title match in Saudi Arabia really? I have to assume he couldn't get a work visa. Is it an Australian issue some how?




Nah it's just a storyline, they are playing around with the 205 thing because of Murphy's size. It's one of the tings Triple H has been trying to try to give the show more character and storylines.


----------



## DirectorsCut

I like where they are going with Buddy's weigh in angle. From what it seems Drake likely cost him his title match because of Buddy's involvement last week, but that they are leaving that open to interpretation is interesting.


----------



## SAMCRO

Did anyone else think that one jobber in the Kendrick and Gallagher match looked alot like Enzo Amore?


----------



## AmericanDragon

SAMCRO said:


> Did anyone else think that one jobber in the Kendrick and Gallagher match looked alot like Enzo Amore?



I've known the 'jobbers' for years. Every time I saw Enzo, I thought the opposite. How Enzo looked like Tibbs.

The team were Kevin Tibbs and V.S.K. they had a match against each other in a tag match. One of them was tagging with AJ Styles.


----------



## Cruisergreat

sailord said:


> safc-scotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea tbf. Who do you see as the other teams for the division? At the moment we have...
> 
> Lince/Metalik
> Hideo/Tozawa
> Kendrick/Gallagher
> 
> I can see Lorcan/Burch being added, but I imagine we'll need at least 5-6 regular teams to avoid matches becoming too stale. I don't want too many random tag teams, which is my main concern. Saying that, they've established these 3 teams relatively well so it can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who I'd as a team right now but I think they could make it work. What I wanna know is why sin cara isn't on this show he's already at smackdown why not throw him on 205 live. It's not like we really see the CW on raw anyway
Click to expand...

He would look very out of place. Sin Cara 2.0 (Hunico) is almost 6'0 and isn't the leanest guy around. He towers over the 205 roster.


----------



## december_blue

I love that this Nese vs. Gulak story is continuing. Hopefully it'll result in giving Nese more time to shine. The guy is incredible and of course, Gulak is gold too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988055018690498560


----------



## SAMCRO

Can Mark Andrews please get a new finisher? Besides the fact that the Shooting Star press is the most generic and overused finisher for a high flyer, i hate skinny string beans using it as a finisher. Guys with big muscular physiques like Son Of Havoc and Neville is the types suited to use it as a finisher.

I say he should just us the Slumdog Millionaire as his finisher since it can come out of nowhere, and everytime someone goes for a suplex on him you'll wonder if he's gonna reverse it into the stunner and get the win.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988870301713825792


----------



## safc-scotty

THE MAN said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988870301713825792


Should be good. Maverick has announced the 5 men in the gauntlet as Ali, Nese, Gulak, TJP and Kalisto. I can see one of TJP or Gulak taking it to give a clear face/heel dynamic in the match at GRR.


----------



## december_blue

They were doing Alexander vs. Gulak during the South African house show tour last weekend, so I can totally see Gulak being the one to face Alexander at GRR.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

safc-scotty said:


> Should be good. Maverick has announced the 5 men in the gauntlet as Ali, Nese, Gulak, TJP and Kalisto. I can see one of TJP or Gulak taking it to give a clear face/heel dynamic in the match at GRR.


Think I'm going to watch it live which I don't normally do.


----------



## MC

A gauntlet match, this could be the best one of the year :mj


Very interesting potential match ups on tonight's show. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988889379249762311

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988890156294909963


----------



## Chris22

I hope Drew Gulak wins this gauntlet!!


----------



## safc-scotty

I was disappointed with the gauntlet tbh. Was an especially quiet crowd tonight and they didn't do enough to get them invested in the match. Too slow and too many rest holds. They did manage to tell a few stories within the match though with some good development of the Nese/Gulak storyline. 

I'd love to see a tag title tournament announced next week and to see a few new additions to the roster to keep things fresh.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. 

The Gauntlet Match stipulation doesn't really make any sense in context but I was happy to just enjoy it if it was a good match but it was just so boring and Kalisto winning and in the fashion he did was just so weird and so disappointing. Regardless, Gulak is the 205 Live MVP, this match confirmed that. He is my Champion regardless of what WWE think. Ali's elimination is surely a talking point. Was that a botch? Did he legit hurt himself or did I get worked?


----------



## MC

The first match was okay, did exactly what it needed to do. Put Ali at a disadvantage, with TJP injuring him. Then Gulak vs Ali picked up the pace and action and it went on from there. Mustafa Ali's facial expression when Gulak came out was great, the look of acceptance that this is going to be a tough match was great. Gulak zeroed in on Ali's leg and just outwrestled him and made him suffer. Nese vs Gulak was great for numerous reasons, it showed Gulak's range being able to turn from a vicious heel to essentially to a face in peril role. He did both roles so well. Nese was impressive as well. Just dominating Gulak, almost beating him at one point but his determination to prove a point cost him the match. Like what they are doing with him at the moment. 

This is far better then that shitty wankfest of a gauntlet on Raw.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The Gauntlet match wasn't as good as I thought it'd be but it wasn't a bad match. Drew Gulak really impressed here and I honestly thought he would win when Mustafa got eliminated. Seems Odd as hell the Kalisto Won.


----------



## Piers

Fucking Kalisto ? I wanted Gulak to win :mj2


----------



## safc-scotty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991293674767216640
Predictions? I think he'll announce Cedric vs Buddy for the title at Backlash and either (Shawn) Daivari or Noam Dar will be the returning superstar.


----------



## december_blue

safc-scotty said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991293674767216640
> Predictions? I think he'll announce Cedric vs Buddy for the title at Backlash and either (Shawn) Daivari or Noam Dar will be the returning superstar.


Hopefully it will be Shawn Daivari. That'll get Ariya more tv time and would give 205 Live another tag team.


----------



## zrc

Dunno why we need Cruiserweight Tag Belts. That shit didn't float in WCW and they always had amazing cruiserweights.


----------



## safc-scotty

december_blue said:


> Hopefully it will be Shawn Daivari. That'll get Ariya more tv time and would give 205 Live another tag team.


Yeah, you'd have 4 teams then...

Lucha House Party
Hideo/Tozawa
Gallagher/Kendrick
Daivari Brothers

Little bit heel heavy, as I'd argue the bottom 3 are heels (Yes, Tozawa is still a face but feel the seeds are being planted for him to join Itami on the dark side). Would like to see another face team added. If TM61 could drop a little bit of weight they might make 205.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ready to watch 205 for the first time in an age.


----------



## sailord

Nice subs from drew


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Gulak looks damn good and Itami/Ozawa could be amazing.


----------



## nyelator

Decent looking show.


----------



## Genking48

Itami on that heel road, and actually got a decent reaction from it :mark Tozawa was great with his sadface. Looking forward to this feud.

Nice serious promo from Gulak.

Fatass Buddy Murphy, that's a great story. A nice squash as well.

Good main event from Gulak/Kalisto.

I was worried that the show would end up stagnating after the main story with the tournament ended. Lucha House Party/Itami & Tozawa helped a little bit. But now that Gulak has his story, Buddy Muphy/Cedric Alexander and the Tozawa/Itami breakup happening it seems we're getting some feuds. And feuds that doesn't have to revolve around a championship :O


----------



## Pizzamorg

Damn, what a great episode of 205 Live this week. 

We got the honestly pretty lousy GRR Title match repackaged into an excellent video package, we got Jack Gallagher on TV again in a tag match that felt like it stepped straight out of NXT. That New Japan style headbutt for the finish, so dangerous but... damn, so awesome. Then that main event... Damn. No idea why we didn't get this Kalisto or the one we got against Murphy last month at GRR, but I am still happy we are getting this Kalisto at all. When he is in form and against the right opponent he is an exceptional performer and is there a better opponent than 205 Live's MVP Drew Gulak? Such a well told, well-worked match. Or, as the crowd chanted, THIS. IS. AWESOME. CLAP, CLAP, CLAP.

Probably the only dud on this show was that Murphy segment. I guess this was really awkwardly setting up a match at Backlash? But unless I missed that, that was never officially confirmed?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ever since the tournament going into WM ended, I haven't enjoyed a single episode.  Think I'm back to not watching it anymore starting next week.


----------



## MC

I hear Gulak had another good match this week. :mark By far my MVP for WWE this year. No one comes close to him imo.


----------



## TD Stinger

Caught the latest episode. I like the formula they've had recently of Tag Match, Squash Match, and then Main Event.

The opening tag was really good. The 1st time I've been entertained by Kendrick in awhile. And Tozawa is just a treat. Sad to see Itami seemingly turning his back on Tozawa. Tozawa looked so disappointed  .

BTW, are the rumored tag team titles for 205 Live not happening or what?

The Murphy squash accomplished what it needed to.

And Kalisto vs. Gulak was really good. Gulak has been so good since HHH took over 205 Live. And Kalisto, while he can be a Human Botch Machine at times, was pretty good here too.


----------



## safc-scotty

TD Stinger said:


> Caught the latest episode. I like the formula they've had recently of Tag Match, Squash Match, and then Main Event.
> 
> The opening tag was really good. The 1st time I've been entertained by Kendrick in awhile. And Tozawa is just a treat. Sad to see Itami seemingly turning his back on Tozawa. Tozawa looked so disappointed  .
> 
> BTW, are the rumored tag team titles for 205 Live not happening or what?
> 
> The Murphy squash accomplished what it needed to.
> 
> And Kalisto vs. Gulak was really good. Gulak has been so good since HHH took over 205 Live. And Kalisto, while he can be a Human Botch Machine at times, was pretty good here too.


I hope they are still going ahead with tag titles, but I'm ok with them taking their time to establish teams before they're introduced. If the follow through with the Hideo/Tozawa split, that could be a sign they've scrapped it though as we'd be down to 2 teams (3 if Shawn Daivari signs to team up with Ariya). I'm hoping we get a short Hideo/Tozawa feud which gives us some good matches and then Tozawa joins Hideo on the dark side (slightly conflicted on this though as Tozawa is an excellent babyface IMO).

I think 205 has been really good for Kalisto. He's had a string of good matches since joining the show and the lucha chants always seem to get a decent enough reaction (which the show is in desperate need of at times). 

My biggest takeaway from the last few episodes of 205 though is that I'm definitely ready for some new blood on the show to freshen things up. Whether that be Lorcan/Burch for the proposed tag division or somebody like Lio Rush for singles. Hell, I'd even like to see them open 205 up to the entire WWE roster so we can see cameos from the guys under 205 on Raw/Smackdown/NXT/UK.


----------



## TJQ

Finally getting around to the gauntlet, TJP is too good to still be stuck with this video game bullshit. Please update his theme/aesthetic


----------



## zrc

TJQ said:


> Finally getting around to the gauntlet, TJP is too good to still be stuck with this video game bullshit. Please update his theme/aesthetic


To what exactly? Its all he's got.


----------



## safc-scotty

Should be a good show tonight!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993849227385167876
Lucha House Party vs Gallagher/Kendrick


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993268690404691975
Ali vs Murphy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993214684030521344


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993928598527627266


----------



## safc-scotty

205Live vs UK division next week :mark: 

Cedric vs Dunne in a champion vs champion main event please!


----------



## sailord

safc-scotty said:


> 205Live vs UK division next week :mark:
> 
> Cedric vs Dunne in a champion vs champion main event please!


That should be a really good match if it happens


----------



## safc-scotty

Ali vs Murphy was great as expected! Looking forward to the upcoming Itami/Tozawa feud.


----------



## Genking48

Liked the Itami promo, I think I'll enjoy the feud between him and Tozawa.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. Drew Gulak and the awkward handshakes. 

The opening tag match was okay. The action was good, but I just don't really have much in the way of investment in either team, last week there was built in story, but this week the match was just kinda... there. I mean I know Gallagher/Kendrick cut that promo, but they lost and lost clean at that, so... The constant squabbling on the commentary didn't help things. 

However, week after week Murphy delivers the goods, he has to be one of the best pure wrestlers anywhere right when it comes to sheer consistency if nothing else. While the action was great, the more I watch Ali, the less I like him. His Hogan booking is awful, he failed to deliver the goods at 'Mania, and in this match his unnatural overly telegraphed offset, and blatant spot calling really dragged down the standout performance by Murphy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ali/Murphy was fantastic. Didn't care for the rest.


----------



## MC

Another great episode. Can't wait for the feud between Hideo and Tozawa which will no doubt be better than anything on Raw or SD. The main event was great as well.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Buddy Murphy really has something that shines. There's an it factor to him.*


----------



## zrc

Only IT factor Murphy has, is Bliss. He'd have been fired years ago without her.


----------



## americanoutlaw

They should more 205 live an open brand and not just for raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ali/Murphy was the whole damn show for me.


----------



## safc-scotty

If Rollins continues his open challenges for the IC title on Raw, I'd love to see a couple of the 205live guys step up to the challenge.

Rollins vs Gulak
Rollins vs Ali
Rollins vs Nese
Rollins vs Murphy
Rollins vs Alexander

Any 1 or two of those would be good (the top two would be my preference).


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll say this about Murphy, every time I see him in a big match I feel like I see something I've never seen before. Like that Tornado DDT with Murphy caught i the ropes was awesome. And the back flip Ali did to the outside and then catching Murphy with a Superkick.

So you had the cool moments and action but they also called back to their match from the tournament a couple months ago where Ali attacked Murhpy's arm. He tried it again, only it backfired and cost him.

Really good match. This is the kind of match I wish we could see early on Raw or on a PPV to show people "wow, these guys are pretty good."


----------



## safc-scotty

In addition to the announced UK vs 205 theme for next week's show, they've also announced that Buddy Murphy will get a shot at the CW title on the May 29th episode of 205live. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994607531459686400
I'm interested in the fact they've announced the match so far in advance, so hopefully they can give us some good build to the match over the next 2 shows! It's also in Cedric Alexander's home state, so hopefully the crowd should be invested in the match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994970559476678656


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Did Murphy lose a tooth? Someone tell me. That white thing that popped out after the superkick looked like a tooth, but the commentary no sold it.

Great match between Ali and Buddy. I don't care for the fact wwe is building Buddy (I aint your buddy, pal!) Murphy into the Neville of 205. But, if it's true Neville walked out, then it's a serious case of right place at the right time for Buddy, and he's doing great.


----------



## Master Bate

I hope Buddy beats Cedric I really do.

Hell hope he beats Cedric and after the rematch clause, we get another match with Ali and Buddy for the Cruiserweight title. 

Ali and Buddy's matches have been great.


----------



## Cruisergreat

Daryl said:


> I hope Buddy beats Cedric I really do.
> 
> Hell hope he beats Cedric and after the rematch clause, we get another match with Ali and Buddy for the Cruiserweight title.
> 
> Ali and Buddy's matches have been great.


I never have gotten the fans love for Cedric, he even gets some support here but he's just a generic smiling babyface. It could have been good heel work by Noam Dar that got him sympathy cheers but what since then? He's great in the ring but so is most of the 205 roster, and people like face TJP, Rich Swann, and even face Gallagher at times have came out to crickets while having more personality and equal or greater talent. That's not mentioning the luchadores but it's hard to cheer their character as their masks make it hard for them to show character. Most of their support happens after the bell rings.


----------



## Cruisergreat

Buddy Murphy really needs to change his name, like just cut a promo declaring that his old nickname and persona "Buddy" is dead and that he is going to go by his real name, real attitude, real self and then change it to something more heelish but flexible
.. But I'm at a loss as to what that name would be. Should it reflect his heritage? Or what about actually using his real first name and call him Matt Murphy? Or even make it even more cool like Mathis Murphy.


----------



## BehindYou

Cruisergreat said:


> Buddy Murphy really needs to change his name, like just cut a promo declaring that his old nickname and persona "Buddy" is dead and that he is going to go by his real name, real attitude, real self and then change it to something more heelish but flexible
> .. But I'm at a loss as to what that name would be. Should it reflect his heritage? Or what about actually using his real first name and call him Matt Murphy? Or even make it even more cool like Mathis Murphy.


 Wouldn't be surprised to see him just called Murphy if he moves up to the main shows at some point. 

One of the things I like about his weigh in gimmick is that they can easily have him sign with one of the other shows if they ever wanted to, dude looks huge compared to Bryan or Balor anyway.

I agree that Cedric is pretty bland, hopefully we'll have Murphy as champ with a better baby face chasing him as the next main program. 

If you couldn't tell from the above I think Murphy is fantastic, he probably has my favorite striking of the 205 guys and then power wise makes Tony Nese look like The Economy Athlete.


----------



## Cruisergreat

BehindYou said:


> Cruisergreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy Murphy really needs to change his name, like just cut a promo declaring that his old nickname and persona "Buddy" is dead and that he is going to go by his real name, real attitude, real self and then change it to something more heelish but flexible
> .. But I'm at a loss as to what that name would be. Should it reflect his heritage? Or what about actually using his real first name and call him Matt Murphy? Or even make it even more cool like Mathis Murphy.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised to see him just called Murphy if he moves up to the main shows at some point.
> 
> One of the things I like about his weigh in gimmick is that they can easily have him sign with one of the other shows if they ever wanted to, dude looks huge compared to Bryan or Balor anyway.
> 
> I agree that Cedric is pretty bland, hopefully we'll have Murphy as champ with a better baby face chasing him as the next main program.
> 
> If you couldn't tell from the above I think Murphy is fantastic, he probably has my favorite striking of the 205 guys and then power wise makes Tony Nese look like The Economy Athlete.
Click to expand...

Murphy is one of the few guys that transcends a ceiling. Blake and Murphy was amazing despite some saying they were boring, and with how much both have improved they could be Raw or SD champs at this point without a doubt had they not split. His size works for 205 but with a vicious, edgy gimmick he could look legit in the main event scene if his character work and booking is done well enough. Dude really was "The Best Kept Secret" because he went from a character overhaul to what he is now in little to no time. He is still getting better in the ring, even though he's already got a massive moveset.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996480406982746112


----------



## Master Bate

Rewatched both Mustafa Ali Vs Buddy Murphy matches and I am really starting to notice the brilliant closing moments of both matches. I love how when Ali won cause of focusing on Murphy's arm it was such a face underdog way of doing it, as shown and Ali's expressions, and winning by a roll-up. Then with Murphy using basically the same tactics, but with much more aggression, and winning decisively is just so good to show the differences of these two, and to me is the perfect way to add to a story through a wrestling match.

Can't wait for Cedric to lose to Buddy, so Buddy Vs Ali can have another classic for the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good episode last night.


----------



## MC

Hideo Itami vs Akira Tozawa next week :done

I know what match will be my WWE MOTY.


----------



## Piers

Drake Maverick is using Xavier Woods' NXT theme 

:Oooh


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This past episode was good. Loved All the matches and Glad That Tyler got a W.


----------



## safc-scotty

Got high expectations for Tozawa/Itami... should be good!

Edit: Great main event - I'd like to see a couple more matches between Itami/Tozawa if that's what they serve up in their 1st match.

Hopefully the crowd is pretty hot for the title match next week with it being in Cedric's home state.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loved the show, especially this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999117161015726080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999117493905055745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999118619522076672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999119835530498050

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999120153873874944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999120637330362368


----------



## MC

Last night's episode was great. The main event produced my 2nd favourite WWE match of the year (only behind Gargano vs Ciampa). Had a slow start but built and built into a great match. Hideo was great and I loved his work on Tozawa's neck. Hideo hitting the Busaiku knee was awesome, shame the fans nor the commentators referenced it. Tozawa did a great job at working the crowd at times and did his best. His selling was good as well. Dead crowd for the most part but awesome match.

Loved TJP stretching out the jobber (current CHIKARA Grand Champ) and the opening match was solid. 205 Live delivering again.


----------



## zrc

I can't take 205 seriously. It can be as great as it likes, but its entire roster could be fired today and nobody would give a shit.


----------



## CM Buck

MC 16 said:


> Last night's episode was great. The main event produced my 2nd favourite WWE match of the year (only behind Gargano vs Ciampa). Had a slow start but built and built into a great match. Hideo was great and I loved his work on Tozawa's neck. Hideo hitting the Busaiku knee was awesome, shame the fans nor the commentators referenced it. Tozawa did a great job at working the crowd at times and did his best. His selling was good as well. Dead crowd for the most part but awesome match.
> 
> Loved TJP stretching out the jobber (current CHIKARA Grand Champ) and the opening match was solid. 205 Live delivering again.


Daniel Bryan uses the busaiku knee strike as a finisher and popularized it. That's why. Daniel > hideo to a WWE audience


----------



## MC

TommyWCECM said:


> Daniel Bryan uses the busaiku knee strike as a finisher and popularized it. That's why. Daniel > hideo to a WWE audience


That's why what? Bryan popularizing it doesn't mean that the commentators couldn't acknowledge it, not even a mention. Don't nit pick what I say if you haven't got a reasonable argument against it.


----------



## CM Buck

MC 16 said:


> That's why what? Bryan popularizing it doesn't mean that the commentators couldn't acknowledge it, not even a mention. Don't nit pick what I say if you haven't got a reasonable argument against it.


Relax dude im not nitpicking. The reason why the commentators didnt acknowledge it as being invented by itami is because Daniel Bryan uses it. The WWE don't acknowledge anything outside of the WWE bubble.

In the case of the go to sleep they acknowledged it when itami used it because cm punk is not active on the roster. Same reason why Karl Anderson doesn't use the gun stun cause the jumping cutter is randys move.


----------



## Piers

Murphy might have the best physique on whole the roster with EC3

Just wish he wasn't with Alexa so I didn't have to be jealous and hate his guts


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Tozawa/Itami was great. Interested to see where they go with this TJP story. Doubt he's leaving 205 Live, so I wonder who they have lined up for him.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So I skipped last week’s 205 Live. It is cool to see British talent in a WWE ring, even a 205 Live one but I haven’t seen any buzz about the show and none of the matches seemed particularly interesting on paper. I was also at the time desperately trying to cram in all three days of SSS16 and I am disgusted by WWE’s attempts to basically buy out the entire BritWres circuit so all round I was happy to pick up from regularly scheduled broadcasting this week. 

But honestly after this week's episode, I am not sure if I want to keep trying to cram 205 Live in. Taking that extra week away from 205 Live and then coming back to it again made me realise how little I actually cared about on this show, and how quickly it had just become a habit to watch it. Gulak is genuinely great, but otherwise? Eh… I really hope Murphy takes the title next week. Chances look good given Murphy is the bigger guy and the match is taking place in Alexander’s home town.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001472133569105920


----------



## sailord

Pretty good match so far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Buddy is the most talented guy in 205 Live.


----------



## Jedah

That was one awesome match. Legitimate match of the year contender for me. I'm having difficulty deciding between it and Rollins/Miz as match of the month. Unfortunately, the wrong guy won.


----------



## Donnie

What a match!!! Need a rematch for MITB, pronto


----------



## Mordecay

That was a really good match, first time in a while that I watched 205 and I was impressed, too bad that the crowd wasn't that into it, especially in the final minutes that were great.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*You know what, some people may be wishy-washing on Cedric, but he had a comeout performance in the match with Murphy as well. I'm not even mad he lost, as long as Murphy gets some follow-up.

Maybe there could be a twist where he didn't make weight and that Murphy needs to be at proper weight to have the match.

It doesn't matter, the booking is solid enough to where I'm actually pleasantly surprised.*


----------



## Pizzamorg

So Murphy didn't win the title? I think I am done with 205 Live for the time being. I wasn't really into the show until Maverick took over and we got the tournament structure for the show and I really fell in love with it, they became a machine for great matches after great matches in a year for WWE where otherwise great matches are few and far between but when the tournament was over there seemed to be no plans to go beyond that and it just made me realise without the stakes of a tournament how little I actually care about on this show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I like Cedric, but it really felt like this was Murphy's time.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Excellent main event this week, made me a bigger fan of both men than I had been previously.


----------



## MC

I liked the match, it was pretty good. The crowd was into the match, chanting and making noise for everything. Firmly behind Cedric with it being his home town. Buddy Murphy's performance in the match was fantastic I thought. Just the little things of making sure that the match flowed. For example, early in the match, Cedric was running towards the ropes and Buddy tried to grab him rather then wait for the spot. Loved those little details that Buddy adds. Also, loved his work on the back. He showed great urgency and intensity with his work, being very consistent with it. Great stuff from Buddy Murphy. 

Cedric, however, didn't do any for me. Cedric was a nice foil for Buddy Murphy but wasn't a huge fan of what he did in the match. Buddy Murphy targeted his back and Cedric didn't do a great job of selling it throughout the match, only selling it every so often. He didn't really limit his offence to accommodate the back, doing a tope con hilo in the match and not really showing any signs of the back damage. Kinda disappointing from Cedric. I liked the ending of the match though, that was were Cedric impress me a bit more. Don't have a problem with the result too much. Cedric is a bit bland but him winning in his own town is the correct choice for me. Hope Buddy Murphy gets another chance down the line. 

Good match but I did expect a little more.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Cedric/Murphy was a legit MOTY contender for me. Absolutely superb.

Cedric is IMO one of the most consistently good ring workers to watch in the whole of WWE. His offense is massively impactful looking. Murphy has impressed massively since going to 205 Live too. Both of them killed it, very happy Cedric retained though, interesting to see where it goes from here. I'd like to see either Gulak or TJP get a shot next.


----------



## SAMCRO

Fantastic fucking match, holy shit Buddy Murphy has come out of nowhere with these amazing matches, never knew he had it in him.

I just knew WWE wouldn't have the balls to pull a swerve and have Murphy win, predictably Cedric retains. What happened to the days when a wrestler would get red hot after first appearing on the scene and win gold right away? Seems like that never happens anymore, they always get red hot for a minute then come up short in the title match, I'm tired of that shit. 

Cedric is a good wrestler but i dunno i just can't get into him, he has no personality, he kinda has a basic moveset nothing that amazing in there, and he just doesn't have much intensity. But Buddy Murphy has the intensity, he has cool unique moves that i've never seen before, he just has a presence about him. And in just these few matches he's had since coming to 205 Live he's already impressed me way more than Cedric has.

I just think it was a mistake not pulling the trigger with Murphy here and not having him take the title, he was red hot, everyone was talking about him, but of course WWE once again refuses to pull the trigger and kills a red hot wrestlers momentum.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

SAMCRO said:


> Fantastic fucking match, holy shit Buddy Murphy has come out of nowhere with these amazing matches, never knew he had it in him.
> 
> I just knew WWE wouldn't have the balls to pull a swerve and have Murphy win, predictably Cedric retains. What happened to the days when a wrestler would get red hot after first appearing on the scene and win gold right away? Seems like that never happens anymore, they always get red hot for a minute then come up short in the title match, I'm tired of that shit.
> 
> Cedric is a good wrestler but i dunno i just can't get into him, he has no personality, he kinda has a basic moveset nothing that amazing in there, and he just doesn't have much intensity. But Buddy Murphy has the intensity, he has cool unique moves that i've never seen before, he just has a presence about him. And in just these few matches he's had since coming to 205 Live he's already impressed me way more than Cedric has.
> 
> I just think it was a mistake not pulling the trigger with Murphy here and not having him take the title, he was red hot, everyone was talking about him, but of course WWE once again refuses to pull the trigger and kills a red hot wrestlers momentum.


*I disagree with the predicitability element there, because on the flip side, I've seen WWE hot shot people too much and just do the shocking thing and have the newer thing win. Like when they just had Bobby Roode win the U.S. title, Finn Balor winning the Universal Title, Jinder winning the WWE title, they've done their share of hot shotting.

Remember that this is Triple H booking and he's very high on Buddy Murphy, but the problem with the main roster stuff usually on both cases is, A. The hot new thing is very hot and the other opponent feels like an obvious transitional or B. the champion is very hot but the opponent doesn't feel hot enough to win it. I was starting to buy both finishes with the booking.

And unlike Vince, even when some people don't favor the babyface as much, Triple H doesn't just book the face to lose the title as soon as something starts tapering off, he tries to book something else. It's like when Big E was facing Bad News Barrett for the IC title, are you just supposed to give up on Big E. just because BNB is getting over on short term? That was irresponsible booking, because it's not like Big E. was doing terribly, he just was facing a meme, he was still a solid performer having solid matches with the title. Booking like that causes the babyface to just drop very fast.

I appreciate Triple H not having kneejerk reactions to everything like on the main roster and booking in the long-term. The perfect booking is, when you have your champion ready to drop the title, you need to have a plan for both the person beating them AND a plan for the person losing it, because otherwise, it'd be really irresponsible to just let Cedric taper off after losing the belt and that's what most bookers and fans don't like to admit, is that they don't think about the less hot champion who just lost afterwards and that is a determent to booking.*


----------



## SAMCRO

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *I disagree with the predicitability element there, because on the flip side, I've seen WWE hot shot people too much and just do the shocking thing and have the newer thing win. Like when they just had Bobby Roode win the U.S. title, Finn Balor winning the Universal Title, Jinder winning the WWE title, they've done their share of hot shotting.
> 
> Remember that this is Triple H booking and he's very high on Buddy Murphy, but the problem with the main roster stuff usually on both cases is, A. The hot new thing is very hot and the other opponent feels like an obvious transitional or B. the champion is very hot but the opponent doesn't feel hot enough to win it. I was starting to buy both finishes with the booking.
> 
> And unlike Vince, even when some people don't favor the babyface as much, Triple H doesn't just book the face to lose the title as soon as something starts tapering off, he tries to book something else. It's like when Big E was facing Bad News Barrett for the IC title, are you just supposed to give up on Big E. just because BNB is getting over on short term? That was irresponsible booking, because it's not like Big E. was doing terribly, he just was facing a meme, he was still a solid performer having solid matches with the title. Booking like that causes the babyface to just drop very fast.
> 
> I appreciate Triple H not having kneejerk reactions to everything like on the main roster and booking in the long-term. The perfect booking is, when you have your champion ready to drop the title, you need to have a plan for both the person beating them AND a plan for the person losing it, because otherwise, it'd be really irresponsible to just let Cedric taper off after losing the belt and that's what most bookers and fans don't like to admit, is that they don't think about the less hot champion who just lost afterwards and that is a determent to booking.*


I felt it was kinda predictable, in my mind i knew they wouldn't end Cedric's reign this quick and build the show around Buddy Murphy. 

As for newer guys like Jinder, Balor, Roode winning gold so quick or sudden, imo none of them felt hot like Murphy and had a shit ton of momentum, Jinder was shocking but he had ZERO momentum and was nowhere near red hot nor was he really new, Roode winning the US Title, eh it wasn't shocking and Roode wasn't really red hot, different circumstances.

I wasn't really just talking about hot shotting someone the title, i meant capitalizing on a guy whos red hot and should win it, not really just if they're new or not.

Like Braun Strowman as another example, red hot supper over and they refused to pull the trigger and have him beat Brock. Same with Joe, really over and was hot and again they refused to let him beat Brock.

Theres just certain situations where a guy SHOULD win and WWE usually always misses the boat on it.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

SAMCRO said:


> I felt it was kinda predictable, in my mind i knew they wouldn't end Cedric's reign this quick and build the show around Buddy Murphy.
> 
> As for guys like Jinder, Balor, Roode winning gold so quick or sudden, imo none of them felt hot like Murphy and had a shit ton of momentum, Jinder was shocking but he had ZERO momentum and was nowhere near red hot, Roode winning the US Title, eh it wasn't shocking and Roode was really red hot, different circumstances.
> 
> I wasn't really just talking about hot shotting someone the title, i meant capitalizing on a guy whos red hot and should win it.
> 
> Like Braun Strowman as another example, red hot supper over and they refused to pull the trigger and have him beat Brock. Same with Joe, really over and was hot and again they refused to let him beat Brock.
> 
> Theres just certain situations where a guy SHOULD win and WWE usually always misses the boat on it.


*I understand that it can feel this way, but being with the similar vibes to NXT. Although, part of what makes me understand the frustration is...

It DOES feel like a lot of the cruiserweight roster, people who have been champion, it's like they can either talk and can't wrestle or wrestle and can't talk or it feels like they can only do one thing well and everything else not so well, there's barely anyone else that feels like a complete package.. Buddy Murphy seems like an exception and can wrestle very well, has charisma, can talk ok (talking isn't a major weakness), he even has a look!

The downside with that is, once you put the belt on him, it's hard to get it off of him later. That was kind of an issue with Neville is that they just went straight to him when he came back and kept having him just beat people. Unless you know you have more people coming in that could equal it and be worth the challenge. It kinda reminds me of that time they also just put the titles on American Alpha and then didn't know what to do with it because they were so good and everyone else was so lower before the Usos title run. There's people in NXT who people are like "omg they should be NXT champion" but if they did it too soon, something wouldn't work out.

You mentioned Braun Strowman as an example, well I don't think Buddy Murphy has hit the "you've had like 7 tries at this already, just do it already" point yet, we've only hit it once...if at all. I agree if it's clear and you've had the guy floating around for a certain amount of time, yeah they should have clearly pulled the trigger by now on Strowman for example.*


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Great match. Those guys were killing each other. Really surprised Cedrick won considering the home town curse. Just wish the crowd was bigger and more into it.


----------



## Black Metal

I never watched 205 in my life but decided to watch the title match since it was happening in my state.

I must say I was impressed by both Murphy and Alexander. Incredible match.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Cedric and Buddy was a sick ass match. Like I honestly thought Buddy would win. Glad Cedric took it home though. Seems like they're really gonna build him up to be a strong champion and honestly they SHOULD be doing that given how he's been booked since forever.

Also Can I just say that I love how his lumbar check finisher is actually...you know...A FUCKING FINISHER. Like NOBODY kicks out of it and you know once he hits that move the match is finished....the actual point of a finisher. I can't tell you how refreshing it is to see a finisher that is actually treated like a damn finisher. Kudos to WWE for protecting that move so well.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

superb match was throughly entertained


----------



## americanoutlaw

hope 205 doesn't end in 2019 with smackdown moving to fox fridays it been one of WWE's better shows


----------



## thorwold

Have to say I was a little disappointed in the title match. What I did like was how big a deal they made out of the match, build up wise. I guess it was helped by the fact that Cedric was in his home state, and it may not have worked out so well if they had just been in some random place, but I felt like the hype definitely helped the crowd be into it right from the off rather than getting into it for the final act the way that they do for so many of these standout main events that these guys put on.


----------



## The Figure 4

So Meltzer gave the Cedric/Murphy match ****¼ which is not far off from what I was thinking (I was thinking ***¾ or **** so really just a quarter/half star difference there). Really good match, it's the first 205 Live match I've seen in a while.


----------



## Cruisergreat

I really hope that they either stretch this feud somehow or build up another contender from the current 205 roster. I'm sick of our current guys taking a back seat. Like, give heel Gallagher or TJP a shot. Bringing a new guy up to get an immediate shot is how I feel they will go and it'snot the right thing to do. It sets up a bad standard.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Great match. I'd like cedric to hold it a bit longer, probably drop to buddy the next time, then confirmed lose on the rubber match. 



SAMCRO said:


> I just knew WWE wouldn't have the balls to pull a swerve and have Murphy win, predictably Cedric retains. What happened to the days when a wrestler would get red hot after first appearing on the scene and win gold right away? Seems like that never happens anymore, they always get red hot for a minute then come up short in the title match, I'm tired of that shit.


Im confused by this paragraph. 

He predictable outcome is Cedric winning... 
WWE doesn't have the balls to pull a swerve... 

But, back in the day someone who debuted with red hot steam would win the title. So is it predictable to win the title shortly after a good debut, or not? 

This readslike a typical smark who would complain no matter what the outcome.


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally got around to watching Alexander vs. Murphy. Really good match that showcased to me how good Murphy really is. And it helped they were in Alexander's home state.

I can't quite call it great. It just felt like it was missing that something extra to be great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002867584121778177
Just a taste from the match. It;s a shame more don't watch 205 Live because there is def. some worthwhile wrestling going on.


----------



## sailord

Lio Rush coming to 205 I liked the promo


----------



## Xevoz

Ali and Murphy are having yet another top tier match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That DDT.

:trips8

What a fucking match.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*Triple H is a fantastic booker, got me on the edge of my seat of who will win a rubber match between Ali and Murphy, but then Hideo comes down, hitting both men and I totally forgot he was on a rampage to get RESPECT and the crowd friggen ate it up and booed it. The cruiserweight title picture is heating up. Now I'm interesting in where this will go next week, because I don't know exactly why Hideo did what he did and he even hit another heel.

Great stuff.*


----------



## Donnie

Bloody Hell, that was a great match. Murphy is no longer a secret, and Ali is still my boy roud.

Oh, FUCK YOU, HIDEO


----------



## sailord

I liked the ending to the match personally. I loved how itami smirked before attacking Murphy. By the looks of it seems like 205 might be setting up for 3 man tag belts


----------



## Jedah

205 Live consistently serves up the match of the week in its main event slot. You can always look for a 4 star or 8/10 match there.

Don't mind Itami interfering though. Sets up things going forward.

205 really needs to get out of that dead post-SmackDown slot. It also needs more focus for the rest of its roster because the opening match of the show always feels like it doesn't matter at all.

Also, Lio Rush coming is good news for him and the show. There was nothing for him on NXT especially with Ricochet now there. This makes far more sense.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Damn. TJP match was brutal. The poor guy. That's the biggest squash match I've seen in a while


----------



## Pizzamorg

I was originally planning on dropping 205 Live but on the week I decided to give up, 205 Live got its first match I saw hyped by people outside of the 205 Live thread so I figured I may as well catch back up. I have the Network subscription anyway and I am not even watching anything on it.

I thought the action of Alexander/Murphy was excellent throughout, I love them utilising that NXT snugness for great dramatic impact (Murphy should teach Rollins how to do a knee strike in WWE). However, I also thought the booking was atrocious throughout too and it dragged the whole thing down for me. They seem to do this on 205 Live a lot where the babyface gets beaten into the floor for ten minutes, hits a finisher and then wins anyway. Alexander was dominated through most of the match, he got ridiculous kick out after ridiculous kick out, he had that whole portion with his back which ended up serving no purpose and then Murphy succumbs to one finisher pretty much out of nowhere to flatly end the match. Meh.

So I just caught up with this weeks 205 as well. 

I feel like 205 Live has a real roster problem, which is weird as they were able to fill out a tournament, yet since that has ended 205 Live has been a snooze zone. I really do not care about the Lucha House Party B-Story and it is a considerable waste of the talents of Gallagher and Gulak. I do not care about these TJP squash matches and while the main event was very well worked and genuinely pretty great from an in ring perspective, how many fucking matches are Ali and Murphy going to have? I was just glad Itami gave it a fucked finish, so Murphy didn’t have to be pinned clean in the middle again after dominating a match.


----------



## december_blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009135728092176386


----------



## Jedah

Fun triple threat between Murphy, Ali, and Itami.

The main events of 205 Live are consistently PPV match quality every single week. Murphy and Ali are two of the low key best performers of 2018.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Triple threat was great. Those guys destroy their bodies every week for little to no reaction from the crowd every week.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Wait people still watch this ?


----------



## Genking48

My boy did it :mark


----------



## jaden85

ROLLINS said:


> Triple threat was great. Those guys destroy their bodies every week for little to no reaction from the crowd every week.


They need to move this away from SDL. People get bored after the 3rd hour.
Please have this show together with NXT on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## looper007

ROLLINS said:


> Triple threat was great. Those guys destroy their bodies every week for little to no reaction from the crowd every week.


Shame isn't it. Some of the best matches in WWE have happened on that brand, I think NXT and 205 have been WWE shining beacons in 2018, seen as HHH is fully in charge of both tells you why. Still mind boggling to me Itami is on this brand, came into NXT a star now is on a brand only die hard wrestling fans watch. Fantastic performer, Bryan had some of his greatest matches with him. Still think he'd be a great mid card heel for Smackdown. Maybe a tag team with Nakamura.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I gave 205 Live a miss last week and I only skimmed through this weeks, but the triple threat sounded like an intriguing premise so I thought I’d at least give that a go. 

Some side notes outside of that: 

– Percy was awful here, rather than just bland like usual. 
– Loved the opening shots of the empty seats, so compelling. 
– The big problem with 205 Live is each show is just one match. No one cares about what happens on this show outside of the main event.

In terms of the match… damn. This was great, just a shame about the botched finish and that the match had far too many stretches which saw them constantly swapping in and out with each sequence, rather than just giving us balls to the walls multi man action which was when this match was at its finest. The action was great, just like on NXT, a main event on 205 Live it never feels like a TV match. The intensity and snugness here was here perfect for the story and I don’t think I’ve ever seen a 205 Live crowd hotter, even with the half empty arena. Murphy has to be one of my favourite wrestlers in the world right now, he is definitely one of the very best in WWE. Hope he gets that purple strap around his meaty waist sooner rather than later.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Ah lol. That was a great triple threat. Great booking for a strong heel ending.


I would say Mustafa needs to turn heel, but 205 is heel heavy depending on what lio rush deb7ts as


----------



## TD Stinger

Got around to watching the 3 Way. Dead crowd for the 1st half of it but all 3 guys got them involved by the end. Loved the striking exchange from all 3. And Mustafa always seems to do something new every week.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

That Triple Threat match was awesome. I really liked that the crowd got into it at some point.

Like someone else said. They really need to get out of being after SD Live. I really think that this would be better off alongside NXT. I feel like that crowd would really gravitate to these guys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just watched this. I do like me some Gulak. Triple threat was very good and Mustafa's Spanish Fly off the announcing table was just one of many highlights. It's too bad 205 doesn't have their own arena like NXT does because they often deserve louder reactions than they are getting.


----------



## jaden85

The Raw Smackdown said:


> That Triple Threat match was awesome. I really liked that the crowd got into it at some point.
> 
> Like someone else said. They really need to get out of being after SD Live. I really think that this would be better off alongside NXT. I feel like that crowd would really gravitate to these guys.


NXT + NXTUK on Wednesdays

205 Live + Women's Show on Thursdays


----------



## Lord Trigon

I finally got access to this show, I just watched the last four episodes. Awesome main events each week.

One suggestion: lose the noise makers. >.<


----------



## december_blue

I love that Topanga is such a huge Lio Rush fan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011775738171682817


----------



## TD Stinger

december_blue said:


> I love that Topanga is such a huge Lio Rush fan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011775738171682817












Ah, my childhood.


----------



## Piers

I love that they gave Lio Rush the Frog Splash as his finisher. It's probably the most original move someone had in the company for years.

Except for Sasha Banks.

And Kevin Owens.

And Seth Rollins.

And Wesley Blake.

And Ariya Daivari.

And Christian.

And Montez Ford....


----------



## Donnie

SO happy Drew beat those high-flying rapscallions. They need to remember who's world they're living in.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011803952906584064 :gameover


----------



## Darkest Lariat

September 1st, Pro Wrestling NOAH, Marufuji's 20th anniversary show.

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Hideo Itami (KENTA)


This is going to be balls to the wall I can't wait. I feel bad for anyone who hasn't seen these two go at it before. Itami's going to show the world that WWE is holding him back.


----------



## americanoutlaw

When I saw who Lio Rush was fighting the first thing that came to make was The Brian Kendrick has let himself go


----------



## SAMCRO

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I love that they gave Lio Rush the Frog Splash as his finisher. It's probably the most original move someone had in the company for years.
> 
> Except for Sasha Banks.
> 
> And Kevin Owens.
> 
> And Seth Rollins.
> 
> And Wesley Blake.
> 
> And Ariya Daivari.
> 
> And Christian.
> 
> And Montez Ford....


Well tbf its the Low Down version of the Frog Splash, no one on the roster performs it like the Low Down version where you throw both arms back between your legs and back out, like how D'Lo Brown used to do it. 

Plus he always looks like he kills guys when he hits it, so yeah i love that he's using the Low Down. Also i think the Low Down version gives the move an extra bit of torque the regular version doesn't have.


----------



## Art Vandaley

205 Live should get a monthly cameo appearance by a non roster 205 Live star to help normalise bringing them into the main roster, would also presumably help with ratings etc.

One way to do it is Hideo winning the title and challenging people like Balor or Bryan to exhibition matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014237401294745601
Should be good.


----------



## safc-scotty

Really impressed with Lio so far, thought his promo after the Tozawa match was very good. I think he could be in for big things on 205live.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This Murphy/Ali match has been fantastic. Even woke the crowd up a few different times.


----------



## Mordecay

Seriously though, that Ali/Murphy match probably is gonna be better than anything on Extreme Rules, so brutal, just awesome


----------



## safc-scotty

ROLLINS said:


> This Murphy/Ali match has been fantastic. Even woke the crowd up a few different times.


That was insane, I think it was my favourite 205 match ever and there is some great competition for that title. It just makes me a little sad it's not in front of a really invested crowd where they get the reactions they deserve. 

I really wish one of Ali/Alexander/Murphy had answered Rollins IC open challenges when he was champion. Would of been a great chance to put them on the map and put on a clinic with Rollins (which I have no doubt they would have done). Missed opportunity I think.


----------



## sailord

those fans really wanted tables. i enjoyed the hell out of the match. can't wait for next weeks title match.


----------



## Jedah

Insane, innovative spots in that match.

I think it was a MOTYC.


----------



## sailord

I also liked during the match neither guy hit their finishing move. I like that it ended in that tornado DDT spot from the steps


----------



## Abisial

It's insane how similar Lio Rush and Velveteen sound, is that some Maryland accent?


----------



## SAMCRO

safc-scotty said:


> That was insane, I think it was my favourite 205 match ever and there is some great competition for that title. *It just makes me a little sad it's not in front of a really invested crowd where they get the reactions they deserve. *
> 
> I really wish one of Ali/Alexander/Murphy had answered Rollins IC open challenges when he was champion. Would of been a great chance to put them on the map and put on a clinic with Rollins (which I have no doubt they would have done). Missed opportunity I think.


I know, thats why 205 Live NEEDS to be moved to Fullsail, those fans would go nuts for these guys. Its a shame they're stuck with the main roster crowd where they're half interested and just kinda watching cause they already paid for their ticket and wanna get all they paid for out of it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Too many big spots that lead nowhere. Finish should have been the tied up knee strikes and then one last big one. Kicking out of that is flatly stupid.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

And the Emmy for best use of the ring steps and announcing table go to Murphy and Ali. :trips8 Best WWE televised match of the week so far.


----------



## SAMCRO

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Too many big spots that lead nowhere. Finish should have been the tied up knee strikes and then one last big one. Kicking out of that is flatly stupid.


Yeah thats kinda how i felt too, it looked like the match clearly should have ended after those knees, Ali looked dead after those yet for some reason was able to kick out at 2. Ali was almost giving me Super Cena vibes in this match.


----------



## americanoutlaw

A great 205 live ep that match will Ali vs murphy was one hell of a great match and hope that end of the feud


----------



## Mordecay

I know most people don't care, but Meltzer gave the Ali/Murphy match ****1/2, which makes it the highest rated 205 live match ever, if you don't count the Cruserweight Classic as part of 205 live (which I don't, since several of the guys there never signed with WWE)


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live:

- lol at TJP getting squashed by the returning Noam Dar.

- Why do they keep putting a mic to Rush? He looks and sounds like he is 12 years old.

- I was only joking but wow Ali and Murphy really are wrestling forever. Maybe it’s just down to fatigue but I thought this was pretty boring, the no DQ rule didn’t really add anything like it often doesn’t in today’s WWE. Also bored of seeing Ali beat into the floor for 99%, hit a move and then win. The most impressive part about this was that WWE gave them so much time to work with. I guess that’s the one true benefit of something like 205 Live.

- Itami v Alexander next week could be great.


----------



## Piers

Is Drake Maverick / Rockstar Spud injured ? Is this why they keep him as the GM insted of using him as a wrestler ?

To be honest I don't even remember how good he was in TNA.


----------



## SAMCRO

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is Drake Maverick / Rockstar Spud injured ? Is this why they keep him as the GM insted of using him as a wrestler ?
> 
> To be honest I don't even remember how good he was in TNA.


I think cause he's way better on the mic and as a personality than he is as a wrestler. He was amazing as Dixie's little kiss ass arrogant assistant, he's just much better in that kind of role than as a wrestler.

Although anyone else think Dean Malenko would be a cool GM for 205 Live? One of the all time great CW's and a legend, he was never known to be a good talker or anything but i think it could work, just keep his lines short and make him a tough take no shit kinda GM.


----------



## zrc

Dean Malenko has the charisma of a snail. Amazing wrestler in his day though.


----------



## SAMCRO

zrc said:


> Dean Malenko has the charisma of a snail. Amazing wrestler in his day though.


I don't need the GM to be The Rock and ooze charisma when he speaks, its obvious Johnny Saint isn't very good on the mic nor has much personality nowadays, yet he's the GM of the UK NXT because he's a legend. I don't see why we shouldn't have a legendary CW as the GM for 205 Live, plus i just think it'd be cool to see Malenko on tv again.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Great episode of 205 Live. 

I thought it was funny how TJP got squashed by Noam Dar lol.

So I guess Lio Rush and Akira are feuding now? Cool.

Ali vs Murphy was a FUCKING SICK MATCH! So much excitement and entertainment within this match. Although I would say that there were some times were I think the match needed to end I was okay with it. Really glad Mustafa won. I love Cedric but Mustafa really should've won the title at Mainia. With The Clinics this guy puts on he DESERVES to be champion.


----------



## sailord

205 live hype. i hope the main event is good


----------



## Berakos

sailord said:


> 205 live hype. i hope the main event is good


me too...


----------



## Jedah

Cedric vs. Hideo was good, but wasn't quite as good as I had hoped it would be.

They really should put the title on Murphy or Ali. They've been the two undisputed MVPs of the brand.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Best WWE show of the week thus far. I'm sure NXT will take that label tomorrow night, though, as it always does.


----------



## Genking48

Lio Rush has some of the ugliest tattooes I've seen on a wrestler. And that includes the terrible wolf tattoo that Pete Dunne has, and the sword Lesnar is giving a titjob.

Ending of the main event felt flat to me. Just kind of came out of nowhere and wasn't build towards which was a shame because I thought the story that was told was great.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. 

– Didn’t notice the set in the background of that Itami interview from last week before. 

– Did Tozawa have a back to front Tap Out shirt on?

– Fuck, how orange was Gulak? Even his lips were orange… 

Then the main event; I was actually really enjoying this. Itami covered in welts, bleeding from the mouth, working so stiff while Alexander sold his arse off… the match had a big fight feel about it but once again the finish just soured the whole thing for me. I hate how 205 Live keeps using the same match structure and in my mind it is one of the very worst in the whole of wrestling, I despise it when they do it New Japan as well. Y’know, the face is beaten into the floor for 99% of the match, hits one move out of nowhere and wins anyway? Used sparingly it might be fun but every single 205 Live main event ends in the same fucking way. It also doesn’t help that I have so little emotional investment in any of these guys.


----------



## Piers

Seeing the luchadors every week was getting stale, this week's episode was entertaining


----------



## BehindYou

Murphy is being booked so well and he is running with the ball on all levels

His "pissed off trying to get at someone" shat on Reigns and Lashley's and he didn't need 10 guys holding him back to sell it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This TJP/Dar match is the best match on WWE TV this week. Good stuff and it's not over yet.

:bjpenn


----------



## safc-scotty

Lio Rush is a star. In the short time he's been on the show his character work has been fantastic, he's shown he can cut a good promo and he can back it up in the ring. He really excels at making you want to see him get punched in the face, which is a useful quality to have as a heel :lmao

Would have liked an extra 5 minutes on that main event but I can understand them not wanting to give away too much too soon since it was Rush's first proper (non-squash) match.


----------



## SAMCRO

safc-scotty said:


> Lio Rush is a star. In the short time he's been on the show his character work has been fantastic, he's shown he can cut a good promo and he can back it up in the ring. He really excels at making you want to see him get punched in the face, which is a useful quality to have as a heel :lmao
> 
> Would have liked an extra 5 minutes on that main event but I can understand them not wanting to give away too much too soon since it was Rush's first proper (non-squash) match.


Yeah he's kinda like Enzo if Enzo was good in the ring and could back up his shit talking.

Lio should definitely be the CW champion before the end of the year imo, give him a good long run with the title and build the show around him.


----------



## safc-scotty

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah he's kinda like Enzo if Enzo was good in the ring and could back up his shit talking.
> 
> Lio should definitely be the CW champion before the end of the year imo, give him a good long run with the title and build the show around him.


Yeah, that's exactly what I've been thinking about him. 

I'd love to see Lio as champ with an entourage of 3-4 big guys, talking shit and hiding behind the big men. Would add a different aspect to the show for sure and would be nice for an Ali/Murphy to get their first reign by taking him down.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just watched this. TJP and Dar put on a good match. Was a bit surprised at how much I enjoyed this. I am very impressed with Lio and hope o see him as champion very soon.


----------



## Punkamaniac

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Just watched this. TJP and Dar put on a good match. Was a bit surprised at how much I enjoyed this.


Noam Dar's awesome so it's not overly surprising, love that man.


----------



## SAMCRO

safc-scotty said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what I've been thinking about him.
> 
> I'd love to see Lio as champ with an entourage of 3-4 big guys, talking shit and hiding behind the big men. Would add a different aspect to the show for sure and would be nice for an Ali/Murphy to get their first reign by taking him down.


Just make him walk around like Floyd Mayweather essentially, wearing bling, shit talking and backing it up when its go time.


----------



## americanoutlaw

drake maverick Is the greatest GM right now in WWE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

americanoutlaw said:


> drake maverick Is the greatest GM right now in WWE


Make Paige and Angle look like idiots. Just like this show does to their shows, as well.


----------



## sailord

that first match was really good the main event should be great hopefully.


----------



## americanoutlaw

Showstopper said:


> Make Paige and Angle look like idiots. Just like this show does to their shows, as well.


Regal is great too but how Maverick was hyping this show make him that damn great


----------



## sailord

What a main event really enjoyed this Itami and Gulak where beating the fuck out of each other


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great main event. Just like every week.


----------



## sailord

Showstopper said:


> Great main event. Just like every week.


205 main event has been Killing shitting on the main roster. Even if just on the kick off show or something hopefully this title match takes place at SummerSlam or some how it turns into lader match have the CW kill it on SummerSlam tho I know that probably won't happen.


----------



## Jedah

As usual, 205 Live delivers a main event that's one of the highlights of the month.

Gulak isn't as hot as he was but I hope he becomes champion. Cedric's reign isn't bad but it's just meh. Ali and Murphy have been the MVPs of this show by far. Gulak can eventually drop it to Ali.


----------



## wwetna1

I kinda wish they dedicated the kickoff shows to 205 Live only. That way the main roster works the ppv and the CW get more focus on ppv night with eyes on them to promote their product if they tear shit up on every ppv Sunday with the kickoff shown on the network, youtube, and facebook


----------



## Chris22

Just about to watch 205 Live, i actually love Drew Gulak! He's one of my favourite wrestlers, i know he's the new no.1 contender, i'm so happy. I really hope he becomes Cruiserweight Champion and the match takes place at SummerSlam. He's been so consistent and he really deserves it!


----------



## Jbardo

wwetna1 said:


> I kinda wish they dedicated the kickoff shows to 205 Live only. That way the main roster works the ppv and the CW get more focus on ppv night with eyes on them to promote their product if they tear shit up on every ppv Sunday with the kickoff shown on the network, youtube, and facebook


Great idea that.


----------



## americanoutlaw

every week this show just get better and better both triple h and adam pearce are doing a great job


----------



## TapYouOut

I can't take Gulak seriously. Dude looks like an accountant, is so very boring in the ring, and has a beer belly. I wish TJP had won. Hope Cedric wins but I truly doubt it.


----------



## Piers

Gulak is great, I hope he beats Cedric 

Also, how fitting they showed this ad during the main event entrances :mj2


----------



## TapYouOut

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Gulak is great, I hope he beats Cedric
> 
> Also, how fitting they showed this ad during the main event entrances <img src="http://imgur.com/dcwMajk.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />


Gulak makes it a snoozefest for me. 205 should be a show that rewards high risk. You can be a heel and still do awesome spots. Gulak is like a homeless diseased man's Chris Benoit. That's not a compliment, and he truly does not belong on 205. His look alone makes me want to tune out he just makes me cringe with that beer belly and weird uncle face.


----------



## southrnbygrace

I was happy to see Drew win the match and I hope he and Cedric have an awesome match. I like Drew simply for that fact that he's a more mat based wrestler in the vein of Dean Malenko or someone like that.


----------



## MC

TapYouOut said:


> Gulak makes it a snoozefest for me. 205 should be a show that rewards high risk. You can be a heel and still do awesome spots. Gulak is like a homeless diseased man's Chris Benoit. That's not a compliment, and he truly does not belong on 205. His look alone makes me want to tune out he just makes me cringe with that beer belly and weird uncle face.


:deandre Guess you don't want a better 205 Live then


----------



## Psychosocial

The wrestling and story telling has definitely gone to a higher level since Triple H took control of the brand back in January, but for me personally it's still hard to make the effort to watch each week and I'd kind of have to force myself to do so. I think the reason for this, aside from the dead SDL crowds which don't help at all, is because 205 Live and the cruiserweight division don't really seem to mean anything right now. What exactly is their role in the company at the moment? They're not featured on RAW anymore since becoming a stand-alone brand, there hasn't been a single cruiserweight match on PPV since April and we're almost in August, and the show is not on TV so apart from the hardcore fans who make the extra effort on Tuesday nights to tune in to them on the Network, not many people get to watch them nor are they promoted enough, hence why the live crowds don't react to them because they aren't really up to date on what the characters have been doing in recent months.

On top of that, you have a roster of 15 or so guys with 1 title that only 3-4 guys seem to be in the mix for at all times while the rest are picking up the scraps and filling air time with matches (solid ones albeit) that don't actually mean anything at all. And even by being the champion, does it really mean much right now? Cedric is doing good as the champion, but he essentially feels like a big fish in a small pond that no one knows or cares about outside the fanatics. There is no brass ring, there is no higher purpose, there is no incentive or reward like being actually promoted by the company if you actually do become champion or get promoted to the main roster or anything that stretches above being the sole title holder of a division that seemingly no one in the company truly cares about since the Enzo experiment ended.

So for those reasons, it's hard for me to stay interested in 205 Live no matter how good the matches are and how many wrestlers I'm interested in that are on the show. Do any of you share these sentiments?


----------



## Pizzamorg

Only thing I watched from this week’s 205 was the Four Way for the Number One Contendership. There is some severe roster depth problems for 205 Live, huh… and where was Buddy Murphy? The match was fine, the dynamic of three heels and one face gave the match a fresher dynamic, WWE usually like to cleanly cut everything down the middle but this gave the match a nice murkiness but no one was really kicking into the gears here we know they can go into. I don’t know why WWE always do multi man matches in such a pedestrian fashion. I was cheering for Gulak to win this here, even if he wasn’t doing a whole lot in this one so I am glad he won. He and Murphy are really the only reasons to watch 205 Live and I’d love to see Gulak take the title of Alexander’s age of boredom.



Psychosocial said:


> On top of that, you have a roster of 15 or so guys with 1 title that only 3-4 guys seem to be in the mix for at all times while the rest are picking up the scraps and filling air time with matches (solid ones albeit) that don't actually mean anything at all. And even by being the champion, does it really mean much right now? Cedric is doing good as the champion, but he essentially feels like a big fish in a small pond that no one knows or cares about outside the fanatics. There is no brass ring, there is no higher purpose, there is no incentive or reward like being actually promoted by the company if you actually do become champion or get promoted to the main roster or anything that stretches above being the sole title holder of a division that seemingly no one in the company truly cares about since the Enzo experiment ended.
> 
> So for those reasons, it's hard for me to stay interested in 205 Live no matter how good the matches are and how many wrestlers I'm interested in that are on the show. Do any of you share these sentiments?


I don't agree unanimously with what you said here, while it may not have a lot of importance within the wider WWE canon I still think 205 Live has some of the best programming on WWE right now just because I feel like when they are allowed to fire on all cylinders 205 Live has some of the best wrestlers in the whole company. 

However, yes, roster depth is a really really huge problem for 205 Live for me. By the 3rd match in a row between Ali and Murphy, I was done, by the time it got to their 50th match in a row I was ready to hang myself with my headphone cord. It saddened me to be done with a performer (in Murphy) who I had utterly grown to adore since his debut on 205 Live and was one of my favourite wrestlers anywhere for a while until they stagnated him into oblivion. Then he was curiously absent from this show. 

Same thing happened with Gulak, when they gave Gulak his bite back during the 205 Live tournament again he just shot up in my rankings on "wrestlers that kick ass right now" list but then just when he was at about the hottest you can be on this show... they decided to add him into that stupid Lucha House Party story which legitimately has been running as the time filler spot for what feels like six months. 

If you don't have a huge wealth of guys to keep filtering around and you can't afford to add new talent... just use your talent better. Stop building guys up and then either stalling or not pulling the trigger at all and don't do the MR WWE thing of finding a good feud and then just run it into the ground. 

I also think it was a huge mistake to put the title on Alexander about two years too late. He is so boring and there is so many better options on that roster as to who they can put the title on and make a much impactful statement with. However you've positioned yourself into a corner where whenever Alexander does drop the title it will feel like an ass pull as they have consistently failed and actively blocked wrestlers organically growing into the Championship slot.


----------



## december_blue

Alexander vs. Gulak at SummerSlam.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024054036792631296


----------



## SAMCRO

Can the Lucha House Party faction die already? 

Its a lazy faction where those guys was all just threw together cause they all wear masks, and none of them have an ounce of charisma and they have those god awful annoying noise maker things they're desperately trying to get over but failing. I mean who the fuck wants to hear those fucking things going off while you're trying to watch a match? It may be a good annoying act for a heel to use but these guys are supposed to be likable faces, so why are they doing an annoying act outside the ring?


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Can the Lucha House Party faction die already?
> 
> Its a lazy faction where those guys was all just threw together cause they all wear masks, and none of them have an ounce of charisma and they have those god awful annoying noise maker things they're desperately trying to get over but failing. I mean who the fuck wants to hear those fucking things going off while you're trying to watch a match? It may be a good annoying act for a heel to use but these guys are supposed to be likable faces, so why are they doing an annoying act outside the ring?


IO keep thinking they will get trios titles over tag title to distinguish 205 live and thats why they were created as a stable and staple of the program. They could have easily went with Lucha Dragons and then let the other two partner up


----------



## Punkamaniac

december_blue said:


> Alexander vs. Gulak at SummerSlam.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024054036792631296


It's going to be on the kickoff show, isn't it? :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just watched the latest 205 episode. It was decent b nothing really thrilled me. I am very much looking forward to Alexander vs. Gulak with Drew winning. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Pizzamorg

Pure filler from 205 Live this week, wow.

Did Mcguinness call it Slammerslam?


----------



## TD Stinger

Got caught up on the last couple episodes that I missed. Not too much to note other than that #1 Contender's Fatal Four Way.

Drew Gulak's rise this year has been something cool to see. Mustafa Ali has become one of the best pure babyfaces in wrestling. And TJP, I gotta say, has finally become the Douche heel I've always wanted to see from him.


----------



## safc-scotty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026579289582522368
Ali vs Itami main event tomorrow! :nice


----------



## Jedah

Ali vs. Itami was a nice little match. Ali sold that concussion angle superbly.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Yeah Ali and Itami was a nice match. I like this new angle they're doing with Ali.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

superb match between ali and itami i wished the match went on a bit longer


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. 

I do appreciate that 205 Live are now spending more time giving their show a unique feel and putting more spotlight on talent in between matches to really flesh out the severely lacking roster but despite their efforts I still care so little about this show. I feel it is a shame as 205 Live has had some of the best wrestling on it in WWE all year but every episode is the same loop. I skip the first half of the show which is a Lucha House Party match, watch a couple of promos and enjoy the main event from an in ring perspective but walk away feeling cold.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Finally saw this. The only real thing of note was the very good Itami/Ali match. I like how they presented the concussion angle. I expect it to hit the main roster soon.


----------



## Mr PPV420

I would love to see Chad Gable on 205. Seeing that he's not going anywhere on the main roster. What a waste of talent.


----------



## sailord

Really good main event so far


----------



## Jedah

Gulak putting the GuLock on Alexander makes me think he won't win on Sunday. Would be a shame. Alexander is a good wrestler but they've already cast aside Murphy and Ali, both of whom would be better choices for champions. Looks like they're gonna do it to Gulak next.


----------



## safc-scotty

After Cedric retained against Gulak last night, anyone else think they may have Murphy win the title on the big Australian show?


----------



## december_blue

Lucha House Party vs. Nese & Murphy - Tornado Tag 
Noam Dar vs. TJP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031906593506566145


----------



## safc-scotty

https://www.wwe.com/shows/wwe-205-live/2018-08-21/article/wale-wwe-205-live-commentary

Wale on commentary tonight, pretty random. 

I thought he did a decent great job hosting the rap battle between New Day and the Usos and he's obviously a big fan so I'm interested in how he gets on.


----------



## december_blue

So, uh, can we talk about how great the main event was this week? It was a great showcase for everyone involved. Lucha House Party, Nese & Murphy have already done a bunch of meaningless tag matches, but this was next level and blew those all away.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032094260122791936


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Thread seems to have died ever since Alexander retained at SS. Can't blame the people.


----------



## safc-scotty

Showstopper said:


> Thread seems to have died ever since Alexander retained at SS. Can't blame the people.


Did you watch this week's show? TJP/Dar was a good opener and I thought the tornado tag was great, probably on par with the Ali/Murphy matches.


----------



## americanoutlaw

This week's show was good and solid but got me thinking on some stuffs 

205 live need to be fresh up with some more newer wrestlers add to the show because it is need from mybe use some wrestlers from NXT/NXTUK on the show and maybe make a deal a deal with Raw and smackdown for use of there's wrestlers too
also get couple part timeers for the show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

safc-scotty said:


> Did you watch this week's show? TJP/Dar was a good opener and I thought the tornado tag was great, probably on par with the Ali/Murphy matches.


Not yet. Debating if I should or not as long as Cedric is Champ. He kills the show for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It was a good show this week and I make a note to see it every week now.


----------



## safc-scotty

Showstopper said:


> Not yet. Debating if I should or not as long as Cedric is Champ. He kills the show for me.


Fair enough, Cedric is undoubtedly stale as champ right now. The main event is really worth a watch though if you have the time.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

I keep forgetting that this show even exists. Then I see an episode, enjoy it, but later forget it exists again. It has very little exposure. 

I just thought about Jack Galagher, who I haven't watched in a very long time, but loved when he debuted in WWE. Decided to look him up, wondering if he is still with WWE, and yup he is. And this show still exists.... but I almost ddn't even think to look for it. Why doe sit it get more exposure?


----------



## Solarsonic

december_blue said:


> So, uh, can we talk about how great the main event was this week? It was a great showcase for everyone involved. Lucha House Party, Nese & Murphy have already done a bunch of meaningless tag matches, but this was next level and blew those all away.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032094260122791936


The main event was very good.


----------



## IndyTaker

Good episode but most weeks aren't worth watching.


----------



## Psychosocial

Murphy is the man of the year in 205 Live. They weren't kidding when they called him the best kept secret, even though I didn't think much of him when he first got introduced on the show. I'd say probably most, if not all, of the top 5 WWE cruiserweight matches in 2018 included him one way or another. The No DQ match with Ali, the match with Kalisto before Mania, the CW title match against Alexander, this week's main event, and so on. What a talent.

This week's show was pretty good, but things are starting to become pretty redundant on this program. Great match here but the Lucha House Party gimmick is getting stale and they're running out of opponents. I get that they're trying to not overexpose Cedric as champion because he already does a stellar job of exposing his own weaknesses every time he grabs a mic unfortunately, but his lack of regularity on the show doesn't help matters. I really don't get why he didn't drop the belt on Sunday. Gulak, Murphy, Itami, TJP, and eventually Rush, there are plenty of good options for a heel champion on the brand, and if they want, they could even go with Ali as a face champ by getting him his revenge for the Mania loss but they seem to be going in a different direction with him with that concussion angle. I think if they could add 3-4 new faces to the brand and put the title on a more interesting character than Cedric that this show could be pretty close to must-see programming. As of yet, they're not at that point even though at least one match every week, usually the main event, is a strong contender for MOTW in WWE.


----------



## IT WAS ME OWENS

This week only the main event was good, Murphy and Tony looked like they been wrestling for decades but sadly the luchas did two botches like the luchas always botch, just fire that Doritos guy and the noice makers :/

TJP was cringy again, Supernova or whatever his name is boring and does weird stupid pinky gestures, Akira Tozaha got burried like a total nerd, Bryan & Lepricon Guy are irrelevant and Drew& Champion guy both looked great and like they want to tear each other's heads off.


----------



## december_blue

americanoutlaw said:


> This week's show was good and solid but got me thinking on some stuffs
> 
> 205 live need to be fresh up with some more newer wrestlers add to the show because it is need from mybe use some wrestlers from NXT/NXTUK on the show and maybe make a deal a deal with Raw and smackdown for use of there's wrestlers too
> also get couple part timeers for the show


I think they just need to rotate talent. Swap out some of the current cruiserweights for some newer faces. 

Noam Dar is working as part of NXT UK, so it would make sense to have him be part of NXT proper now. TJP is always complaining about wanting an opportunity to be more than just a cruiserweight, so send him to NXT as well. Someone that I'm a huge fan of is Ariya Daivari and he could probably also benefit from being in NXT too. And that frees up some spots for new cruiserweights.


----------



## safc-scotty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034512504792276992
TBK vs Tozawa and Murphy vs Kalisto tonight. If I remember correctly, the last Murphy/Kalisto match was really good so it should make for a good main event. Hopefully Murphy wins and gets a shot at the title at the Australia show!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just rewatched last week's main event. Very fun view and has me ready for more later on tonight. :mark


----------



## sailord

dam really good main event tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Buddy/Kalisto just had an incredible match. Can't believe Buddy actually won. I was starting to think he wasn't allowed to win matches.


----------



## Donnie

Buddy is truly WWE's, and maybe the wrestling worlds Best Kept Secret


----------



## Mr PPV420

That Buddy Murphy is pretty great at this wrestling stuff


----------



## Psychosocial

Showstopper said:


> Buddy/Kalisto just had an incredible match. Can't believe Buddy actually won. I was starting to think he wasn't allowed to win matches.


Was it better than their match before Mania? Because that match was insane, one of the best WWE matches all year long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Psychosocial said:


> Was it better than their match before Mania? Because that match was insane, one of the best WWE matches all year long.


It was certainly comparable, IMO. Definitely worth a check out if you're into 205 Live in the least, I would say.


----------



## Donnie

more than happy to call Buddy the ACE of 205 Live. Dude has had nothing but killer matches and ever improving promos since he debuted. If Gulak doesn't win mj2), Buddy is the BEST choice to dethrone Ced. Cough, Melbourne, cough.


----------



## Jedah

Why aren't Murphy and Ali feuding over the Cruiserweight title?

Each and every time they're outshining Cedric and it's not even close. Cedric is a good wrestler but he's being totally upstaged.


----------



## CM Buck

My hatred of kalisto and the lhp prevented me from watching the past 2 weeks main events in their entirety and until dorada isn't associated with them unfortunately that won't change.

But from the highlights it was a good match and I have no problem saying buddy is the best Australian talent in modern WWE history


----------



## ChrisMC

Psychosocial said:


> Was it better than their match before Mania? Because that match was insane, one of the best WWE matches all year long.


Do you happen to remember when that match was? I've just recently (last few months) starting watching 205 Live regularly and I'm loving it. Would love to go back and watch some of the standout matches, such as the one you are referencing here.


----------



## BehindYou

Just starting this week's show and Drake's opening summaries add so much to the show. 

It showcases how well put together the show is, imagine Angle trying to sum up last week's Raw and preview the upcoming episode...


----------



## safc-scotty

ChrisMC said:


> Do you happen to remember when that match was? I've just recently (last few months) starting watching 205 Live regularly and I'm loving it. Would love to go back and watch some of the standout matches, such as the one you are referencing here.


I put this together for someone a few weeks ago... some good matches on here which you may have missed!

Buddy Murphy vs Kalisto (3rd April)
Akira Tozawa and Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik and Lince Dorado - Tornado Tag Team Match (17th April)
Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali (8th May)
Akira Tozawa vs Hideo Itami (22nd May)
Cedric Alexander vs Buddy Murphy - CW Championship Match (29th May)
Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali (5th June)
Buddy Murphy vs Hideo Itami vs Mustafa Ali - Number 1 Contenders Match (19th June)
Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy - No Disqualification (3rd July) - This is a must watch!

When you consider I could add the 2 last weeks worth of main events onto the list, it really does highlight how good Murphy has been since he joined the show.


----------



## ChrisMC

safc-scotty said:


> I put this together for someone a few weeks ago... some good matches on here which you may have missed!
> 
> Buddy Murphy vs Kalisto (3rd April)
> Akira Tozawa and Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik and Lince Dorado - Tornado Tag Team Match (17th April)
> Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali (8th May)
> Akira Tozawa vs Hideo Itami (22nd May)
> Cedric Alexander vs Buddy Murphy - CW Championship Match (29th May)
> Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali (5th June)
> Buddy Murphy vs Hideo Itami vs Mustafa Ali - Number 1 Contenders Match (19th June)
> Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy - No Disqualification (3rd July) - This is a must watch!
> 
> When you consider I could add the 2 last weeks worth of main events onto the list, it really does highlight how good Murphy has been since he joined the show.


Awesome! I genuinely appreciate you sharing this because I have been thinking about going back to watch some of the stuff I missed but don't have time to be watching hours and hours. Looking forward to catching up on some of the good ones I missed.


----------



## Psychosocial

safc-scotty said:


> I put this together for someone a few weeks ago... some good matches on here which you may have missed!
> 
> Buddy Murphy vs Kalisto (3rd April)
> Akira Tozawa and Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik and Lince Dorado - Tornado Tag Team Match (17th April)
> Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali (8th May)
> Akira Tozawa vs Hideo Itami (22nd May)
> Cedric Alexander vs Buddy Murphy - CW Championship Match (29th May)
> Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali (5th June)
> Buddy Murphy vs Hideo Itami vs Mustafa Ali - Number 1 Contenders Match (19th June)
> Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy - No Disqualification (3rd July) - This is a must watch!
> 
> When you consider I could add the 2 last weeks worth of main events onto the list, it really does highlight how good Murphy has been since he joined the show.


Nese & Murphy v Metalik & Dorado, Alexander v Kalisto at the GRR, and the Fatal 4 Way with Kenny Williams were all really good too. And a lot of those tournament matches before Mania were superb also.

Triple H really has revitalized this brand, I just wish more people would notice it and watch the show, it's come a long way this year.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Thanks for that list, @safc-scotty! I'm fairly sure I've seen all those matches, but it's nice to have a list of them in one place, something to come back to when I want to binge some great cruiserweight wrestling. It's a shame 205 is so under the radar, it's one of the best things WWE have, and has been since Triple H took over.

Drake Maverick is such an unbelievable asset as well. I hope he gets a shot as a wrestler at some point, even if it's just a one-off when a heel really antagonises him. He's small even by cruiserweight standards so I'm not sure I like his chances. That aside, he's an excellent authority figure. He's a confident, articulate speaker and plays the role incredibly well. The thing I love about him is that even though 205 Live is a distant 4th brand at this point (since Raw can't seem to find any time in their 3 hours since Enzo left), Drake treats 205 like it's the most important thing in the world to him. That really helps. It also helps that the talent deliver the kind of show that warrants Drake's praise and promotion, so he's very credible when delivering his sales pitches.

Just caught up on this week's ep. Murphy and Kalisto kill it again! I would have liked Gulak to take the title from Cedric at Summerslam, but perhaps WWE opted against it because they realise what they have in the Juggernaut.

With the announcement of Cedric vs. Murphy at Super Show Down, it's the perfect storm to accomplish so many things. For one thing- I say it often, but this time it's a must- the cruisers need to make the main card. The match is happening in Buddy Murphy's hometown. Make it the main card opener, and it'll be incredible. Murphy deserves the big win and hometown moment with all his work this year, it'll get a great reaction, but if he can have a match half as good as the ones he's been having consistently with everyone against Cedric in this stadium show, it'll open up a whole lot of new eyes to 205 Live. Not to disparage other talent, but crowds would be shook seeing Murphy tear shit up after seeing the half-assed cruiser matches that were happening with TJP, Kendrick, Swann etc when 205 Live started. A real chance for a re-birth here.


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally got caught up with 205 Live, well mostly just the main events, which 205 Live always seems to deliver on.

The Lucha House Party vs. Murphy & Nese and Murphy vs. Kalisto were both excellent matches.

Buddy Murphy is MVP of 205 Live. I really hope he wins the title at the Aussie Super Show, if for nothing else then giving the Aussie the big win in his home country.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I supported Gulak winning it, but Murphy winning it Down Under would be quite a moment.


----------



## Mr PPV420

Psychosocial said:


> safc-scotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put this together for someone a few weeks ago... some good matches on here which you may have missed!
> 
> Buddy Murphy vs Kalisto (3rd April)
> Akira Tozawa and Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik and Lince Dorado - Tornado Tag Team Match (17th April)
> Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali (8th May)
> Akira Tozawa vs Hideo Itami (22nd May)
> Cedric Alexander vs Buddy Murphy - CW Championship Match (29th May)
> Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali (5th June)
> Buddy Murphy vs Hideo Itami vs Mustafa Ali - Number 1 Contenders Match (19th June)
> Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy - No Disqualification (3rd July) - This is a must watch!
> 
> When you consider I could add the 2 last weeks worth of main events onto the list, it really does highlight how good Murphy has been since he joined the show.
> 
> 
> 
> Nese & Murphy v Metalik & Dorado, Alexander v Kalisto at the GRR, and the Fatal 4 Way with Kenny Williams were all really good too. And a lot of those tournament matches before Mania were superb also.
> 
> Triple H really has revitalized this brand, I just wish more people would notice it and watch the show, it's come a long way this year.
Click to expand...

I would add Strong v Itami to that list


----------



## december_blue

Insane!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037162677523472384


----------



## december_blue

safc-scotty said:


> I put this together for someone a few weeks ago... some good matches on here which you may have missed!
> 
> Buddy Murphy vs Kalisto (3rd April)
> Akira Tozawa and Hideo Itami vs. Gran Metalik and Lince Dorado - Tornado Tag Team Match (17th April)
> Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali (8th May)
> Akira Tozawa vs Hideo Itami (22nd May)
> Cedric Alexander vs Buddy Murphy - CW Championship Match (29th May)
> Buddy Murphy vs Mustafa Ali (5th June)
> Buddy Murphy vs Hideo Itami vs Mustafa Ali - Number 1 Contenders Match (19th June)
> Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy - No Disqualification (3rd July) - This is a must watch!
> 
> When you consider I could add the 2 last weeks worth of main events onto the list, it really does highlight how good Murphy has been since he joined the show.


I would also add Drew Gulak vs Tony Nese (Feb 13th) as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

december_blue said:


> Insane!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037162677523472384


Ricochet hit this clean on Adam Cole not two weeks ago at Takeover Brooklyn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good show with an already abysmal Detroit crowd. Metalik vs Nese was very good and Alexander/TJP was pretty good as well. This show needs a more lively crowd.


----------



## Jedah

Murphy really needs to win the title in Australia. Murphy/Ali is what you want for WrestleMania, even if it's just the pre-show. Cedric is a good wrestler but his reign has been pretty dull.

But since the story still seems to be with Gulak, I'm not getting my hopes up. Australia is going to be a glorified house show.


----------



## ChrisMC

december_blue said:


> Insane!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037162677523472384


Cool move but, for whatever reason, Metalik is the one guy on 205 Live I just can't get behind. I don't know what it is about him but he doesn't interest me for some reason.


----------



## Mr PPV420

I like Noam Dar but man does his finisher suck or what? Please get a new finisher man I know you can come up with something better than that crap.


----------



## Psychosocial

Jedah said:


> Murphy really needs to win the title in Australia. Murphy/Ali is what you want for WrestleMania, even if it's just the pre-show. Cedric is a good wrestler but his reign has been pretty dull.
> 
> But since the story still seems to be with Gulak, I'm not getting my hopes up. Australia is going to be a glorified house show.


I think it's more likely than you think. I didn't watch the show the last two weeks because I canceled my Network subscription for now, but I'm pretty sure the reason they didn't pull the trigger on Gulak at SS is because they want Murphy to be crowed in his hometown next month. And rightfully so because he's the best thing going on the show right now.

Murphy/Ali would be brilliant and make total sense, especially with the way their last match ended with that Ali injury angle after Murphy beat him. Only negative about that is that it'd get stuck on the pre-show, there'd be no video package for it which could be excellent given their history this year, and they'd almost certainly air commercials/ads for the bigger matches during it like they did with Cedric/Ali and many other non-priority PPV matches so far this year. The match itself though could be special.


----------



## zrc

Murphy is the MVP of 205, and he couldn't even make the videogame. SMH.


----------



## SAMCRO

Murphy definitely needs to win the title, Cedric's reign has been dull as dirt, Cedric's a good wrestler but even in the ring he doesn't really excite me or get me into one of his matches, he has a cool finisher but thats it. Murphy however always keeps me interested when he wrestles, dude hits some nasty cool looking innovative moves.

Damn did anyone else notice all the empty seats in the crowd this week? That wasn't a good look for the show, made it look like half the arena left cause they don't care about 205 Live, which is the case sadly. I'll keep saying it, the show NEEDS to be moved to Fullsail where it will be appreciated, the main roster crowds gives no fucks about this show, looked like a good 40 or 50% of the crowd up and left.


----------



## Art Vandaley

SAMCRO said:


> Damn did anyone else notice all the empty seats in the crowd this week? That wasn't a good look for the show, made it look like half the arena left cause they don't care about 205 Live, which is the case sadly. I'll keep saying it, the show NEEDS to be moved to Fullsail where it will be appreciated, the main roster crowds gives no fucks about this show, looked like a good 40 or 50% of the crowd up and left.


Not sure if full sail is the answer but yeah I totally noticed this and found it quite distracting.

Also I think it would be a good idea to have Murphy win in Melbourne. Could make him.


----------



## RiverFenix

I wouldn't move it to Full Sail, but I would tape it it's own night in a smaller venue in one month blocks. Have it in a smaller venue filled with fans who want to be there to see them. 

However if that is too expensive or cost prohibitive, I'd settle for Full Sail. Either tape it Friday after the NXT tapings OR tape 205Live two weeks after so it would be NXT Taping and then in two weeks a 205Live taping and then in two weeks the next set of NXT tapings and so on. 

It's friggin terrible how they're put on at the end of SDL - fans are already clearing out and the ones that stick around are worn out already and there is no pops or real interest.


----------



## zrc

Caught up on some 205. Enjoying Lucha House Party, Gulak and Murphy. Always got time for some Jack Gallagher. The rest I don't care about one bit.

I can understand why the crowds file out and not stay for it. Who wants to see Akira Tozawa after watching Orton, Hardy and Styles.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Tony/Metalik was a decent match. 

I guess Lio and Noam are feuding now?

Cedrick and TJP was a good match. I really like how this Cedric/Drew feud has been heating up and getting better. It's honestly is one of the better feuds in WWE as a whole IMO.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

SAMCRO said:


> Damn did anyone else notice all the empty seats in the crowd this week? That wasn't a good look for the show, made it look like half the arena left cause they don't care about 205 Live, which is the case sadly. I'll keep saying it, the show NEEDS to be moved to Fullsail where it will be appreciated, the main roster crowds gives no fucks about this show, looked like a good 40 or 50% of the crowd up and left.


I just came into the topic to say this. But you're way under-shooting with the 40-50%, during Cedric vs. TJP, there were a few camera angles that showed the audience, or lack thereof, and the arena was EMPTY save for the first 3 rows or so. Felt super bad for Cedric and TJP.

I've never noticed that crowd being that empty before during 205 Live, usually there's a scattering of empty seats, but a lot stick around to see AJ in a dark match or something. Guessing there was no Smackdown dark match this week to keep the audience around?


----------



## Jedah

So Drew Gulak gets his second title shot next week.

Good, because this means Murphy can be involved in a real angle heading into Australia. He needs to win that title there, full stop.


----------



## americanoutlaw

With Smakdown moving to fox on friday in 2019 what will do t 205 live?? I hope they will not end it because it been one of the better WWE Shows maybe it will become a pre taped show now and move to small places for taping


----------



## Donnie

Interview with Buddy



> Falling to the sidelines in NXT and dropping weight:
> 
> "I was obviously in NXT for a while and had some success, but then I found myself lurking in the shadows and not really doing much. I took in upon myself to create an opportunity. I dropped about 25 pounds, I got an opportunity, I took it and now I'm trying to create a brand."
> 
> Pitching the move to go to 205 Live:
> 
> "I always watched 205 Live on the sidelines. It's more my style, I like the quick and innovative moves. I just thought the brand was going to thrive and I wanted to be a part of it. I pitched the move [to WWE] and I kind of took it upon myself. When I first said it they said no, but I dropped the weight myself and gave them no excuse
> 
> Wrestling against Cedric Alexander at the WWE Super Show-Down in Melbourne, Australia:
> 
> "Getting the chance to wrestle in the middle of [Melbourne Cricket Ground], doing what I do, in my home city – that's WrestleMania for me. It doesn't get much better than that."


The fact he dropped the weight by choice to show them he should be given a chance, shows how badly he wants to prove he can be the man. VERY happy he's been killing since he debuted and it's seemingly only getting better. Dude is going to be a force for years to come.


----------



## zrc

Should've been taped before SD in the first place.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Just watched Murphy/Metalik. Fantastic match. Murphy is such a great athlete, it's incredible. The power he has is on another level. And I can't believe Murphy was actually allowed to win a match.


----------



## Punkamaniac

americanoutlaw said:


> With Smakdown moving to fox on friday in 2019 what will do t 205 live?? I hope they will not end it because it been one of the better WWE Shows maybe it will become a pre taped show now and move to small places for taping


When the Cruserweight division returned it was supposed to be "exclusive" to RAW and needless to say that didn't last too long for whatever reason only Vinny Mac knows.

Personally I think they should become "exclusive" to RAW again. Cut RAW technically down to two hours and have the Cruserweight's in the opening hour of the show - therefore technically RAW's is remaining three hours.

Or just move it to somewhere like FullSail were they'd appreciate more.


----------



## SAMCRO

Whatever happened to Noam Dar's UK Title shot? He won that number 1 contenders match and here we are like 2 or 3 months later and its never even brought up that he has a UK Title shot.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

SAMCRO said:


> Whatever happened to Noam Dar's UK Title shot? He won that number 1 contenders match and here we are like 2 or 3 months later and its never even brought up that he has a UK Title shot.



He got his shot i think at the 1st NXTUK tapings on the 1st night


----------



## Mordecay

205 live is being moved to Wednesday before NXT starting next week, not sure if the move will be permanent or just until the MMC ends


----------



## safc-scotty

Mordecay said:


> 205 live is being moved to Wednesday before NXT starting next week, not sure if the move will be permanent or just until the MMC ends


Hopefully it's a more permanent move and they either start taping the show elsewhere or at the very least tape if BEFORE Smackdown. I wonder if it picks up any more viewers by going on before NXT?


----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


> 205 live is being moved to Wednesday before NXT starting next week, not sure if the move will be permanent or just until the MMC ends


If that's the case, can they just film the show before SD then? Can we do that going forward?


----------



## Even Flow

I'm sure once the Mixed Match Challenge finishes, they'll move 205 Live back to Tuesday's after SD Live. Although, i'd be up for it being a permanent thing, and them taping 205 Live before SD every week.

Also, I hope Murphy wins the title in Australia. Especially after reading the interview he did above.


----------



## CGS

Really hope it becomes permanent. Having it post SD was always a dumb idea. 10pm on a work/school night is just way to illogical when they could do it at 7pm instead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

They really need a homebase of sorts, an arena where people will react to the matches. There has been some real quality matches met with middling crowd reactions.


----------



## Mordecay

They actually taped 205 live before the SD tapings :bjpenn

Let's see tomorrow if the crowd reacts better


----------



## Jedah

Good. They should have been doing that a long time ago. If it has to stay live for the sake of the name once the MMC is over, air it before SmackDown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Forgot about the move and tried to watch this last night. :lol I have remained spoiler free. :yes


----------



## Piers

Lol I have been looking for 205 Live all day on torrents sites, now I see why it's not up yet


----------



## Mr PPV420

Another excellent main event. Gulak/Alexander was a fight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Really liked the main event, but the match in Australia tipped off the winner to me. Hope Gulak eventually gets a run.


----------



## Jedah

Better crowd response to this episode. I don't know about airing it on Wednesday, but doing the show before SD needs to be permanent.

Gulak/Alexander was good but again underwhelming compared to what we've seen Murphy and Ali do this year. Murphy needs to win in Australia.


----------



## TD Stinger

I hope they keep taping the show before SD and keep it on Wednesdays after the MMC is over. Just air it after NXT when the MYC is done.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042558480614404096
This spot was amazing.


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> I hope they keep taping the show before SD and keep it on Wednesdays after the MMC is over. Just air it after NXT when the MYC is done.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042558480614404096
> This spot was amazing.


Yeah that suplex spot was freaking insane, i don't think i've ever seen that before.

On another note does it bother anyone else Drake Maverick is a heel on Raw but then comes on 205 Live as this fair and square babyface GM? It just seems stupid to me, he's playing 2 different characters on each show. At least Lio Rush is consistent and acts no different on each show, Maverick acts as if he's got a split personality.


----------



## Psychosocial

Air it after NXT for what? Just keep airing it live on Tuesdays, but only change the start time of it to an hour before SD rather than after SD is already over. That way it actually stays live and it takes place when the crowd is fresh and excited rather than when they've already seen the wrestlers they came to see and are just waiting for the show to be over so they could go home late on a work/school night. It's a simple change that even WWE surely will see the sense in and execute.

That match was pretty good, but honestly I found Alexander's work without the title better than his work with it. He's still had good matches as champion but he really fits better in a role as a chaser rather than a holder. Hopefully he goes back to that role soon after Australia.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Cedric and Drew's match was great. Although it was clear as day Cedric was going to retain given the Australia show.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I haven’t tuned into 205 Live for a while but I decided to pop my head in to see Gulak get his rematch against Alexander. Has his reign of terror on 205 Live in the last few weeks been as fun as the video package made it out to be? Also how does 205 Live now work if it is just a WWE Network show on in the afternoon on a Wednesday? Isn't it just 205?

How was the rematch? Eh, I was glad Gulak’s goons were ejected early on so Gulak and Alexander could have a proper match. Gulak’s style is a natural counter to Alexander and Gulak is really great at what he does, but the match felt a little meandering in places. I can only assume that Alexander shined on the indies where he could work as hard and as fast as he wanted, it always feels like he is holding back in a WWE ring. There were some interesting storytelling beats like Gulak launching off of the top rope, although the commentary made a bigger deal of it than they did in the match itself, and it was a nice visual by the end with Gulak purple from exertion and Alexander’s ring gear having off of him in tatters. It looked like the guys had been through a war and for a WWE match this was a very long one. I was so sure Gulak’s goons would be back to schmozz the finish but instead Alexander beat Gulak clean after everything in a weak finish that came out of nowhere. 3*

Nothing to do with the episode but that advert was the first time I saw 2k19 and holy shit it looks awful? Why are they still using last generation graphics engine? How can they even be proud enough to show something off that looks that terrible?


----------



## Pizzamorg

Wow, no comments on this weeks 205 Live at all? I wanted to like the Itami/Ali main event but I just don’t like Ali at all, he wrestles the same damn match every time and I’m not gonna repeat my problems with how he structures his matches because I’ll be as much of a broken record as he is.


----------



## Piers

So Drake Maverick is a heel manager on Raw and a face GM on 205 Live ?

And Lio Rush is a heel on 205 Live and a babyface on Raw ?

Does Road Dogg write this shit ?


----------



## Pizzamorg

They Call Him Y2J said:


> So Drake Maverick is a heel manager on Raw and a face GM on 205 Live ?
> 
> And Lio Rush is a heel on 205 Live and a babyface on Raw ?
> 
> Does Road Dogg write this shit ?


I guess 205 Live is in its own fringe universe like NXT and house shows are. It technically takes place within the same universe of the Main Roster but it also technically doesn't.


----------



## TheFeitan

I'm just glad Kendrick finally turned Face ,now I just hope he'll finally get proper treatment from now on


----------



## DammitChrist

I did not see Brian Kendrick turning face coming at all :wow

Plus, Kallisto vs TJP was a solid main-event


----------



## TD Stinger

Kendrick turning face was unexpected to me since I haven't been watching this stables interactions the last few weeks.

TJP vs. Kalisto was a good main event and established TJP as a true heel.


----------



## MC

Man TJP is like this close to being my heel of the year. He is so detestable but great at the same time.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. 

For what it is was that Gallagher/Tozawa match was pretty decent, I just didn’t get the after match stuff though at all. Percy even pointed out on commentary just how little sense it actually made. Oh and I don’t care about the main event story of TJP demasking Luchas.


----------



## Psychosocial

So what happens with the direction of 205 now with Buddy Murphy finally becoming champion?

I personally hope that his reign lasts until WrestleMania and they let him feud with some middle-of-the-barrel faces like Kendrick, Tozawa, and others until April while slowly building up Mustafa Ali's road to redemption which could be completed in NY that weekend. Mustafa Ali v. Buddy Murphy, that would be the match I'd build towards for WrestleMania as the brand's marquee match. It only makes sense. They've been the best two performers in 205 all year, have had a set of stellar matches together, and clearly nothing was settled after them, especially with that angle they did after their No DQ match a few months back. My wish is that this match is the direction they're going in but there's still 6 months left so a lot can still change between now and then.


----------



## DammitChrist

Pizzamorg said:


> New 205 Live.
> 
> For what it is was that Gallagher/Tozawa match was pretty decent, *I just didn’t get the after match stuff though at all. Percy even pointed out on commentary just how little sense it actually made.* Oh and I don’t care about the main event story of TJP demasking Luchas.


I think it's because Brian Kendrick showed mercy when Drew Gulak was relentlessly beating up that local jobber 2 weeks ago. 

Jack Gallagher might have lost his match to Akira Tozawa last week in a valiant effort, but he showed no mercy to his opponent throughout the whole contest. 

That's probably why Gulak isn't holding anything against Gallagher, and that's likely why he showed that PowerPoint presentation slide that had Kendrick with tears in his eyes.


----------



## Jedah

So glad Murphy is champion. Long, long overdue. He deserves a nice, long reign. The end game for Mania should be him vs. Ali. The juggernaut vs. the heart of 205 Live. Ali chases while Murphy lives up to his name and beats everyone in his way.

The big danger is if Triple H pulls a Moustache Mountain and only changed the title to please the hometown crowd. However, since Murphy broke Alexander's 10 month undefeated streak, I feel more comfortable about this lasting.


----------



## Mango13

Apparently Mike and Maria Kannelis are on 205 live now lol


----------



## Mindy_Macready

Sad how untalented jobber like Mike Kanellis is now on 205 live, I guess Road Dogg is booking 205 live now


----------



## Piers

Kanellis on 205 ? :booklel poor bastard

That Nese win was random as fuck, I'm shocked there wasn't a Murphy interference


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Enjoyed this week episode of 205 Live (I wonder if they will alter the name now that it's not actually live). I think they're taping the show before Smackdown Live, which they probably should have been doing all along. I felt super bad a few weeks ago, I think it was Cedric vs. TJP, and a few camera angles showed that they were playing to a crowd of about 50 people. The arenas are fuller and louder now.

Lio is finally in the right spot after the heel turn on Raw. Crowds were confused when he was being a good guy on Mondays and a bad guy on Tuesdays/Wednesdays. Now we just need to sort out Drake Maverick- I'd rather turn AOP face than have another heel GM.

Glad to see Mike and Maria... okay, I'm lying, it's all about Maria and her glorious ass. That's the one thing 205 Live was missing, a sexy lady.

Cedric vs. Nese was actually really good. I like that Nese got a big win, he's not the most charismatic guy but he's incredible in the ring, so I can't begrudge him getting a higher profile on the show. Cedric has the out of jetlag from Australia. Curious to see where Cedric, Nese and Murphy go from here. Could have an interesting triple threat on our hands, what with Nese being Murphy's "training partner" or whatever.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205. 

— Mike and Maria Kanellis?! Well at least they are getting used I guess… I can never complain about seeing Maria and hearing that kick ass theme.

— While they killed it a little by making it so overbearing on commentary, them making a big deal out of Alexander's loss of the title was really appreciated. They don’t do this enough in WWE, even on NXT. Hopefully this means Alexander can now actually develop his character beyond "he wins and delivers robotic promos". Match was decent, too.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Mike & Maria on 205 is a good spot for them. It'll give them exposure but it's safe in case Mike fucks up again. It's just nice to see them putting new guys on there and investing in the product. They should have guys like Finn, Rey, and Bryan on there once in a while for pop up feuds. Kind of like when they put Goldust on there. Mostly cuz I really want to see Bryan vs Itami on a WWE budget.


----------



## JustAName

Cedric Alexander is so damn good


----------



## TheFeitan

Im curious to see how they'll handle a babyface "The " Brian Kendrick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Finally watched this. Love Lio and his match with Lince was good until the Kanellis intervention. Think he and Maria will do here. Really liked Nese and Alexander. Wonder how a face Kendrick will fare?


----------



## Mr PPV420

The 5 way should kick all kinds of ass tonight!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This 205 Live Fatal 5way main event is fucking sick. It's not even over yet and it's a must watch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

5 way was damn good and it was nice to hear the crowd making noise for 205. Lio was the man of the hour for me and I wanted him to win. Def. worth the watch


----------



## Psychosocial

Showstopper said:


> This 205 Live Fatal 5way main event is fucking sick. It's not even over yet and it's a must watch.





BAD SHIV RISING said:


> 5 way was damn good and it was nice to hear the crowd making noise for 205. Lio was the man of the hour for me and I wanted him to win. Def. worth the watch


Who was in it and was it for a title shot? What else happened on the show?

Might give it a watch depending on the feedback.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Psychosocial said:


> Who was in it and was it for a title shot? What else happened on the show?
> 
> Might give it a watch depending on the feedback.


TJP/Alexander/Metalik/Nese/Lio. Don't think it was for a title shot but might be wrong. Didn't see the rest of the show. Main event was great, though.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Finally caught this show, decent enough opener

Main event though damn Lio Rush was literally running circles around everyone :lol


Glad they are actually continuing this storyline where Cedric can't seem to win...


----------



## TheFeitan

Dragonballfan said:


> Finally caught this show, decent enough opener
> 
> Main event though damn Lio Rush was literally running circles around everyone :lol
> 
> 
> Glad they are actually continuing this storyline where Cedric can't seem to win...


About time they gave him an actual story to tell


----------



## Dragonballfan

TheFeitan said:


> About time they gave him an actual story to tell


If only MR could tell a story like this when a person loses their title after having a long run but yeah that would be way too complex for them :eyeroll


----------



## TD Stinger

Watched the Fatal Five Way, because had I not watched it tonight I probably wouldn't have watched it all.

Took some time to get going but once did, everyone shined. Really fun match. Nese and Rush in particular were the MVPs, with Cedric being right there as well.

I do appreciate that they seem to be breaking Cedric back down before they build him up again. But honestly, he had his time. And after he gets his rematch, I hope they eventually move to Mustafa Ali as the the next big challenger.

Hell, I'd have Murphy hold that thing until WrestleMania next year, and then drop it to Ali. And yes, I know it will be on the Pre Show.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Ali vs Murphy at WM would be awesome too bad it will probably be their worst match together

And they'll only give them like 10 minutes :deanfpalm


----------



## Pizzamorg

So are there no actual stakes in the five way this week? I figured it would be a number one contenders match. Is it worth watching at least?


----------



## december_blue

Main Event Nese! Another big win for the Premier Athlete! I get the feeling that he's getting these big wins to build up to a triple threat or a possible turn against Murphy.


----------



## Psychosocial

Just caught this. Fun main event for sure. Definitely worth a watch if you've got the time. The crowd was definitely rooting for Lio, looks like that exposure on RAW has certainly got him over. Nese was the right winner and the MVP of the match, the difference in his work from the Vince era to the HHH era is so evident, he's much more than a musclehead now and is proving regularly that he's a damn good wrestler too while retaining his character. Wonder what these wins are leading him up to, possibly a turn and match with Murphy but I wouldn't mind seeing them just run the show together, they've got a good chemistry as a pair.

Gulak-Tozawa is a match I've seen many times already, but this was another decent bout between them. Kendrick making the save during the post-match attack was expected. And even though the turn was necessary, I'm not sure what their plans are with Kendrick as a face beyond this little feud with Gulak and Gallagher, especially with him turning 40 soon. Might be his final run in the company, honestly, good on him if it is as he's been a good servant in two different stints.

Ali-Itami in a Falls Count Anywhere match as the main event for the 100th episode of 205 next week. Can't wait. :mark


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Pizzamorg said:


> So are there no actual stakes in the five way this week? I figured it would be a number one contenders match. Is it worth watching at least?


*I think it was number one contender.*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

TD Stinger said:


> Watched the Fatal Five Way, because had I not watched it tonight I probably wouldn't have watched it all.
> 
> Took some time to get going but once did, everyone shined. Really fun match. Nese and Rush in particular were the MVPs, with Cedric being right there as well.
> 
> I do appreciate that they seem to be breaking Cedric back down before they build him up again. But honestly, he had his time. And after he gets his rematch, I hope they eventually move to Mustafa Ali as the the next big challenger.
> 
> Hell, I'd have Murphy hold that thing until WrestleMania next year, and then drop it to Ali. And yes, I know it will be on the Pre Show.


*Mustafa should beat Hideo next week and then challenge for the title. :woo*


----------



## safc-scotty

That was a great show last night and the crowds have been much better since taping the show before Smackdown. They can't go back to being live after smackdown once the MMC is finished can they? 

Loved the Ali/Itami promos to set up their match next week and both matches were fun, especially the main event.


----------



## Psychosocial

Why WWE ever thought 205 should go live after SmackDown is a mystery. 205 can only ever be an appetizer for the main course, which in this case is SDL. You don't put that on after the show everyone came to see. It should only ever go on before and even they should realize now that should be their approach going forward after the MMC is over. Unless they don't really care about those guys and could care less if crowds react to them or not, in which case they might as well end this experiment and cut their losses. I'd like to think that they'll air it on Tuesdays at 7pmET after December but let's see.

Part of me feels like they'll have to change it if they want everything to seem live and not so obviously taped. Yesterday, you had Nigel and Vic commentating in England for NXT UK in the afternoon and then on 205 in the States just 3 hours later. Then there's the whole 205 "LIVE" aspect to consider. Yeah they can't keep it like this permanently, something will change after TLC.

Does anybody else enjoy these Ali promo segments as much as I do? Seeing him cut them on the streets is different to anything else they're doing across any brand right now, especially with him doing it in different weather conditions every time. His delivery is a little exaggerated and unnatural at times, but all in all I quite like them and it really gives me a feeling that they're doing a big redemption story with him that'll culminate with him winning the title at some point. Hopefully.


----------



## ChrisMC

Psychosocial said:


> Just caught this. Fun main event for sure. Definitely worth a watch if you've got the time. *The crowd was definitely rooting for Lio, looks like that exposure on RAW has certainly got him over.* Nese was the right winner and the MVP of the match, the difference in his work from the Vince era to the HHH era is so evident, he's much more than a musclehead now and is proving regularly that he's a damn good wrestler too while retaining his character. Wonder what these wins are leading him up to, possibly a turn and match with Murphy but I wouldn't mind seeing them just run the show together, they've got a good chemistry as a pair.
> 
> Gulak-Tozawa is a match I've seen many times already, but this was another decent bout between them. Kendrick making the save during the post-match attack was expected. And even though the turn was necessary, I'm not sure what their plans are with Kendrick as a face beyond this little feud with Gulak and Gallagher, especially with him turning 40 soon. Might be his final run in the company, honestly, good on him if it is as he's been a good servant in two different stints.
> 
> Ali-Itami in a Falls Count Anywhere match as the main event for the 100th episode of 205 next week. Can't wait. :mark


You may be right, but I think it had more to do with the fact that they were in his home town.


----------



## Psychosocial

ChrisMC said:


> You may be right, but I think it had more to do with the fact that they were in his home town.


Didn't know that. That might have been it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ali's twitter character doesn't match his television character. 

Also does he have garish tattoos or something his ring gear is hiding?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

WWE is considering a former WCW/TNA announcer for new 205 Live GM role


> 205 Live could be getting a new General Manager soon now that Drake Maverick is the full-time storyline manager for The AOP on Monday Night Raw.
> 
> As reported in the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, WWE is looking outside of the company for a possible replacement.
> 
> Former WCW/TNA announcer/commentator Mike Tenay is being considered for the 205 Live GM role. Tenay would be a good choice for the role. His name is interesting because he is not someone who has had an affiliation with WWE and he’s been out of the wrestling business since leaving Impact in 2015.
> 
> Tenay worked for WCW from 1994 until the company closed in 2001. He was the lead play-by-play announcer for TNA Wrestling from 2002 to 2015. Dave Meltzer noted that although Tenay has stayed out of wrestling since his exit from TNA, he has been keeping up with everything in the business so he shouldn’t have a problem with the role.
> 
> There is no word yet on when they will debut the new GM but it seems like that announcement is coming soon.


Source: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/ww...r-wcw-tna-announcer-for-new-205-live-gm-role/


----------



## Lord Trigon

Mustafa Ali's promo was cool af, I'm tired of those phone-recorded promos this is such a breath of fresh air and Ali is underrated on the mic. Can't wait for the match.

The 5-Way was great, I like that Cedric took the fall. Will it be a heel turn or redemption arc?

I lament the loss of Kendrick from Gulak and Gallagher though, I enjoyed those three together. 

Nese vs Murphy should be interesting, babyface turn for Murphy perhaps?


----------



## Even Flow

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> WWE is considering a former WCW/TNA announcer for new 205 Live GM role
> 
> Source: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/ww...r-wcw-tna-announcer-for-new-205-live-gm-role/


Last I heard, Tenay was retired from the wrestling business.

So if that's the case, why would he want to goto WWE, and be in a position he's never been before on-camera? If he's ever going to be hired by WWE, then surely you'd think it'd be for a commentary position, something he's familiar with, not something he's not...


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

Another great 205 live show this week it keeps getting better and better


----------



## Mr PPV420

205 live is such a great show,the move to Wednesdays,and to go before smackdown was brilliant.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mr PPV420 said:


> 205 live is such a great show,the move to Wednesdays,and to go before smackdown was brilliant.


One neat little detail I did miss about 205 Live ever since they moved it before Smackdown is how the camera immediately cuts to the excited fans in the front row once the opening intro finishes playing. They did that the first time after the move before Smackdown, but then they stopped doing that for weeks.

However, they brought that detail back this week where the camera immediately cuts to the crowd at the start, so I'm happy about that 

That detail is just a good way to add some hype before the show begins


----------



## JustAName

Awesome main event and again Cedric's selling of despair and disbelief is on point. He has such an amazing emotional register to play from and knows how to sell a story with only using his facial expressions


----------



## Psychosocial

Everyone ready for the 100th episode of 205 Live? 

Quite a main event tonight with Ali/Itami in a Falls Count Anywhere match. I wonder what angle they'll run with there for the finish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ali/Itami Falls Count Anywhere was pretty fantastic. The finishing spot was pretty great, too. I'd recommend it.


----------



## sailord

Showstopper said:


> Ali/Itami Falls Count Anywhere was pretty fantastic. The finishing spot was pretty great, too. I'd recommend it.


i like that this is taped before smackdown and fans have seem to be really into it


----------



## RiverFenix

Tenay would only make any sense in the old school Jack Tunney usage sort of way. Drake Maverick is a terrible fit for AOP, should have just kept Ellering. 

There is an issue with chosing a non-CW GM they plan to use as a regular character as they'll dwarf the talent. 

Know who would be interesting - Eric Bischoff. 

They need a GM/mouthpiece that can put over the fact that these guys are not "lesser" because they choose to fight at their own size. Bischoff could be interesting because of how he used the CW division on Nitro back in the day and could sell how important it was then etc.

An in-house option could be Jonathan Coachman. But he's a bigger dude. 

Somebody else - Kurt Angle. He competed in the Olympics in the 198-220 division - so can put over natural weight classes and equal competition and how he fought up at HW in the wwe and how it took years off his career, go over all his injuries etc.

I'd much rather Itami have won the match. Murphy vs Ali is played out and needs a pause. Itami vs Murphy could be damn good. Ali is all big spots, and he kicks out of ridiculous amount of damage - indie level of no sell.


----------



## Psychosocial

Not a bad episode, but didn't like that they didn't really build up anything outside the matches aside from the Kendrick segment which didn't really add much value to his feud with Gulak and Gallagher. Feels weird to see him as a face again though after all this time.

Kanellis v. Dorado was a decent affair, I like Mike's finisher and I wonder how far he'll get in 205 with Maria in his corner helping him out in his matches. I don't see him as a potential champion any time soon with several people in front of him, but this may be an opportunity to springboard his career back on track. I really hope they wrap up this Lucha House Party gimmick soon too, it's run its course and there's not much left for them to do at this point. They're just going in circles now.

The main event was good fun, solid contest. Can't believe Hideo is still just saying respect me after 10 months, come on man find something new to say every now and then. That spot with the DDT off the steel steps from Ali was sick and outstanding balance on display. Great finish as well, although it felt like that table broke a little easier than usual even with the speed Ali was coming off in mid air lol.

So now Nese v Ali, there's a match I didn't know I wanted to see until now. I'm pretty sure Nese wins and that Ali only won last night so that they don't have to do back to heel vs heel matches with Nese/Itami and Nese/Murphy. I think they're saving Ali's big moment for WrestleMania at this point so we'll probably just see the two genetic freaks go at it for now in friendly competition or perhaps we'll even see Tony make a face turn although I'd prefer that not to be the course of action at this time.


----------



## Pizzamorg

205 Live 100 (?!) 

— Maria Kanellis (loved the camera man desperately trying to get her arse into the shot without going all New Japan about it) and that terrific entrance theme giving me a reason to watch the Lucha House Party B-Side they run during every episode of 205 Live for some reason. I think I have skipped every single one of these before this for about the last year? 

Oh, the match? Meh. Mostly basic, dull and forgettable. I don’t really get why it was so long? I get you want to present everyone as legitimate but it doesn’t do anything for Mike to barely beat Lince Dorado in a shennand filled finish and what does Dorado get from this? I also never noticed how gangly Mike was before, he moves so awkwardly. 

— I didn’t really enjoy the first Itami/Ali match because I hate how Ali structures his matches (or how the agent structures matches for Ali or whatever) but I gave this weeks match a chance to see what difference the stipulation would make...

...Turns out it didn’t really change anything. I quite liked the finish and there were some fun spots but I just find the presentation of Ali so boring.


----------



## Lord Trigon

The Mike Kanellis experiment did not get off to a great start imo, he's no Murphy.

I quite liked the Falls Count Anywhere, the finish was spectacular and suitably climactic for the feud. Sometimes I worry about Ali though.


----------



## SAMCRO

Not sure how i feel about Mike being on 205 Live, he doesn't really come off as a crusierweight to me, and he definitely hasn't got the wrestling ability to keep up with the other crusierweights and have an exciting match. 

Personally i think he should have been put in a tag team with someone, or hell put him in NXT with Undisputed Era and have a semi Kingdom reunion with him and Cole. I dunno he just doesn't fit on 205 Live imo.

Also that Mustafa Ali/Hideo ending was fucking epic, whens the last time we saw a 450 through a table to the outside? may have been AJ vs Ambrose i wanna say? But that was a springboard 450 i think.


----------



## Lord Trigon

If they need a new GM, why not Dean Malenko? I'd rather Tenay on the commentary team.


----------



## Donnie

Fuck it, I'm just going to say it.

While it great that Mike has overcome addiction and gotten his life back on track, he shouldn't be on 205 LIVE. He's never been a great wrestler, or even a really good one, dude is boring as hell. Watching him sit with a knee in Lince's back for 5 minutes was painful as fuck, and reminded me of the bad ol' PRODIGY days. He should be back in the mid-card on SD Live, not on 205 LIVE. 

Ali is a special, special talent. In a perfect world they would have Buddy hold the belt until Mania and then Ali would take it from him. Fingers crossed that happens


----------



## Psychosocial

Interesting episode tonight.

Kendrick beat Gallagher thanks to some help from Tozawa who stopped Gulak from interfering and ending the match in a DQ. Not sure if Kendrick & Tozawa are aligning or if this is just a case of the enemy of my enemy is my friend while they get retribution against those two, but easy to see that this feud is only just taking off and may last a little while. Not sure what the end goal will be with none of them likely to be in the title picture any time soon. P.S. Gulak is a joy to listen to, even on commentary.

Metalik had a quick squash against some randomer but then got ambushed from behind and unmasked by TJP who's now pulled off the trifecta of unmasking all 3 members of Lucha House Party. He then went backstage and started talking to Mike and Maria, seemingly about forming an alliance against LHP. They'll probably add one more person to that group at some point to make it even. Where's Ariya Daivari these days?

Then we had the main event between Nese and Ali and boy did it deliver. Best TV match of the week bar in a week brought us AJ/Bryan for the WWE title so that's saying something. A little surprised that Ali but given the aftermath of this, I got a feeling that we won't get a clean finish in his forthcoming title match. Cedric came out to help him avoid a post-match attack by Nese and for a moment it looked like he was going to Lumbar Check him on his injured ribs but he didn't pull the trigger. His mannerisms though make him suspicious, especially after Maverick told him that he needs to find his best level again if he wants a title rematch. Murphy avoided answering a question before this match about what would happen if Nese won and had to face him. I wonder if they're hinting a double turn with Nese turning face and Cedric going heel at some point? Lots of possibilities with what they did tonight.

Seems to me like the 205 title scene is going to revolve around these four in the coming months and with them doing Ali/Murphy yet again sometime soon, perhaps they'll cap all this off with a Fatal 4 way at Mania? Not sure how it'll unfold but it's getting interesting now.


----------



## Jedah

Alright, so now that the Mae Young Classic is over, I'm back to watching 205. Looks like they've done more to improve the show.

Have to say though, I'm disappointed Ali is getting a title shot right now. To me, Murphy vs. Ali at Mania is the match 205 should be building toward. Maybe they're going to do an extended rivalry between them, but they also might be telling a redemption story with Cedric which....please...don't. Cedric had his run. It's time for Murphy to have his, and after him, Ali. Those two are clearly the A players on the show.

Just another example of why I hate, hate, hate the rematch clause. I swear, if WWE just got rid of the rematch clause, the programming would be at least 20% better.


----------



## TD Stinger

Watched the main event of 205 Live this week. Once again, Ali shows why he's on the best performers in the company. He and Nese worked great together and had the crowd going for them. Can't wait for another round of Ali vs. Murphy.

Also, I do like Drake denying Alexander's rematch because he of his win/loss record. Actually makes that recent losing streak mean something. And at the end there, really felt like there was a heel turn coming from Alexander while holding up Ali.


----------



## safc-scotty

TD Stinger said:


> Watched the main event of 205 Live this week. Once again, Ali shows why he's on the best performers in the company. He and Nese worked great together and had the crowd going for them. Can't wait for another round of Ali vs. Murphy.
> 
> Also, I do like Drake denying Alexander's rematch because he of his win/loss record. Actually makes that recent losing streak mean something. And at the end there, really felt like there was a heel turn coming from Alexander while holding up Ali.


The Cedric tease was brilliantly done. Ali vs (heel) Cedric could be absolute gold! 

The crowds continue to be a lot better for the show with it being taped before Smackdown, it really should have been this way all along. I don't know what they were thinking putting them on AFTER the guys people had paid to see. Murphy/Andrews should be decent next week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Buddy and Mark Andrews just killed it out there.

:trips8


----------



## FROSTY

Showstopper said:


> Buddy and Mark Andrews just killed it out there.
> 
> :trips8


Didn't peg you for a all Cruiserweight show watcher. Given how you use to crap on SDL something fierce I'm surprised you follow 205.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Didn't peg you for a all Cruiserweight show watcher. Given how you use to crap on SDL something fierce I'm surprised you follow 205.


Raw and SD are crap to me these days and to most people it seems, at least.

I take 205 Live for what it is, bro. I don't watch it for the creative aspect really. It's just a show that has at least one very good match every week (or most weeks these days); usually it's main event match every week. You're not going to get great storylines. But you do get logical/simplistic booking from one week to the next that makes sense with good matches where they are allowed to go more out than Raw and SD with their matches. The creative/booking while not advanced, at least isn't something that makes me want to tear my hair out every week like when I watch Raw and SD. It also helps that the show is a tick under an hour long show each week, too.

Also, Murphy and Ali have been killing it all year on that show. That helps, too. NXT blows it away, but it's a good little show to watch if you take it for what it is.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Skimmed through this weeks 205 Live, I really don’t care a lot about many of the stories currently running through the show but I was intrigued by a Mandrews/Murphy match. I was impressed by this match, too, it wasn’t some kind of classic or whatever but while I knew there was zero chance Mandrews would win, they let him get in a really good showing against the Champ which I really didn’t expect. It was a surprisingly competitive match, Murphy had to dig deep and really turn Mandrews momentum against him to beat him. Really cool.


----------



## Psychosocial

Just caught the Murphy-Andrews match before tonight's episode is underway since I missed it last week. Good contest. Moving Murphy to 205 is one of the masterstrokes of the year in WWE, having a powerful guy in a cruiserweight division who can also do a lot of the moves that the rest of the division is capable of is so unique and rare and he's been hitting homeruns all year. Really hope his title reign isn't about to end on Sunday, even if I believe Ali should be the guy to eventually take it off of him.

Alexander v Rush tonight :mark

No one watched? Alexander-Rush was a really, really good match. Definitely recommend checking it out if you haven't. How Lio did that stunner off the bottom rope I will never know, crazy talent.

Didn't expect Cedric to win though given his recent losing streak and Lio being 7-0 in 205 since his debut. Thought they might go with Cedric losing another one here and losing his cool on Sunday, costing his buddy Ali his match and turning heel but I guess not. I still think a heel turn is coming for him, but it may be a slow burner and not happen until closer to Mania. It seems like he's still a part of the long-term plans revolving the title, although I don't think he'll be winning it back any time soon either. Hard to tell what direction they'll go in as far as the championship goes after Survivor Series, with Nese, Alexander, and Rush all waiting in line for opportunities.


----------



## safc-scotty

Psychosocial said:


> No one watched? Alexander-Rush was a really, really good match. Definitely recommend checking it out if you haven't. How Lio did that stunner off the bottom rope I will never know, crazy talent.
> 
> Didn't expect Cedric to win though given his recent losing streak and Lio being 7-0 in 205 since his debut. Thought they might go with Cedric losing another one here and losing his cool on Sunday, costing his buddy Ali his match and turning heel but I guess not. I still think a heel turn is coming for him, but it may be a slow burner and not happen until closer to Mania. It seems like he's still a part of the long-term plans revolving the title, although I don't think he'll be winning it back any time soon either. Hard to tell what direction they'll go in as far as the championship goes after Survivor Series, with Nese, Alexander, and Rush all waiting in line for opportunities.


Yeah, Cedric/Lio was good. That springboard stunner was amazing.

The one thing I really thought the match highlighted was the importance of integrating the CWs on the main shows where possible and not just within the division. Lio was getting dueling let's go Lio/Lio sucks chants. I know they're letting LHP into the Raw tag division and DM managing AOP, but I wonder if they can find a way of integrating a few more of the CWs into the main show. I could see Murphy fitting in pretty well alongside Drew/Dolph on Raw for example.


----------



## Psychosocial

safc-scotty said:


> Yeah, Cedric/Lio was good. That springboard stunner was amazing.
> 
> The one thing I really thought the match highlighted was the importance of integrating the CWs on the main shows where possible and not just within the division. Lio was getting dueling let's go Lio/Lio sucks chants. I know they're letting LHP into the Raw tag division and DM managing AOP, but I wonder if they can find a way of integrating a few more of the CWs into the main show. I could see Murphy fitting in pretty well alongside Drew/Dolph on Raw for example.


I'd like to see Murphy on RAW too but not so much in an alliance with others. Maybe have him answer an IC challenge and face Rollins in a showcase to the main roster audience. Cedric and Ali could do something similar.

Gulak could become a mouthpiece for someone seeing as he's not likely to win the CW title any time soon. There's ways to fit these guys in more on RAW, but creative already has a lot of problems trying to give the actual RAW roster interesting stuff to do so I wouldn't bet on it happening.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

this weeks main event was superb with great back and forth action i never wanted it to end


----------



## Lord Trigon

Was shocked Lio lost, I really hope Murphy and Ali are allowed to go all out at Survivor Series with Ali coming up just short again. 

Finally caught the Manchester show too, great main event but those "_Niiiiigel_" douchebags were pissing me off.


----------



## TD Stinger

Caught the main event of 205 live this week. Alexander vs. Lio was really good. Probably the best Lio match I've seen since he joined WWE.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

That main event was epic as hell. 205 Live really has some of the best main event matches in WWE right now.


----------



## safc-scotty

I thought that was a really good episode of 205 tonight, it felt like they packed a lot into 45 minutes. It didn't have a show-stealing match like it usually does, but 2 good, solid matches in Nese vs Dar and TJP vs Metalik. The Tozawa/Kendrick squash match helped move their storyline on. Cedric/Maverick backstage segment, Murphy/Nese backstage interview and Mustafa pre-tape all set up what should be an insane main event next week of Cedric and Ali vs Murphy and Nese :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

the match between TJP & Metalik wow what can i say other than GO WATCH IT you wont be disappointed


----------



## safc-scotty

I wonder if the rumored tag titles which were said to have been scrapped are back on the table? We have had a lot of alliances being formed recently, to the point where you could have the following teams:

Lucha House Party
Murphy/Nese
Daivari/Itami
Gulak/Gallagher
TJP/Kanellis
Tozawa/Kendrick
Ali/Alexander

I don't see the need for titles at this current moment (long term I would like to see them) as I think the roster is too small for a singles and tag division - I think there's only Lio Rush and Noam Dar on the roster who are not listed as part of one of the above teams. However, it does seem strange to have so many teams getting formed if they are not bringing in tag titles. I think Oney/Burch would be perfect for a 205 tag division, but I think they're in line for a push on NXT.


----------



## december_blue

The long-awaited return of Ariya Daivari. What did y'all think?


----------



## safc-scotty

december_blue said:


> The long-awaited return of Ariya Daivari. What did y'all think?


Interested to see where the Daivari/Itami thing goes... presumably they are going to team up and like I said in my previous post, it does feel like they're starting to set up a tag division with the number of people they have started to pair up.

I actually think the pairing makes a lot of sense - Itami feels miles away from the title picture so Itami/Daivari can be the suave, mean tag team of the division. I remember Itami's NXT debut when he was in a suit and was acting all cocky, would like to see some more of that.


----------



## Punkamaniac

I legit forgot Daivari was injured so was surprised to see him return.


----------



## safc-scotty

We should be in for a great show tomorrow, with the following matches:

Alexander vs Nese
Murphy vs Metalik (Not sure why this was changed from Murphy/Dar)

With Ali getting a chance to shine on Smackdown and it looking like we're getting another CW title match on a PPV main card (two in a row), looks like they are finally trying to get eyes on the show.


----------



## Sephiroth766

really sad that this live thread is dead, when it's one of the best WWE shows every week


----------



## safc-scotty

Sephiroth766 said:


> really sad that this live thread is dead, when it's one of the best WWE shows every week


It's my favourite weekly show, slightly edging out NXT. 

They just have the formula down extremely well. Start with a good, competitive match. The middle of the show then builds storylines and sets up the matches for the next show with backstage segments and a squash match before finally finishing up with a great main event. The 50 minutes normally goes extremely quickly and leaves you looking forward to the next show. It's a very simple formula but works really well due to an insanely talented and driven roster.

I wish there were more eyes on the show but the more they start to give the talent showcases on raw/SD/main cards of PPVs it'll hopefully happen.


----------



## Jedah

WWE just puts out so much content that you get burned out, so a lot of people just ditch 205 to save some time. You kind of have to watch who's in action though, because it's hard to care about a lot of them.

This wasn't an episode I was going to miss though, with Murphy and Alexander in action. Both matches were very good. I hope these two get some time on Sunday because if they can do what they did in May, we're looking at something great.


----------



## DammitChrist

Buddy Murphy vs Gran Metalik and Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander were both good matches 

I'm also loving the character development by Brian Kendrick along with his alliance with Akira Tozawa 

It's cool how both former rivals end up teaming together in a Street Fight Tag despite fighting each other in that same stipulation last year :wow

Akira Tozawa telling Drake Maverick that "he's fired" was great too :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Caught 205 Live this week. Murphy vs. Metalik and Nese vs. Cedric were both very fun matches.

Nothing amazing or something long lasting, but a fun 2 match structure for an hour long show.


----------



## safc-scotty

The first post Mustafa Ali 205 live... Looking forward to the tag team street fight, should be a fun one!

I really hope they run a vignette for a new superstar tonight, they're going to have to start introducing some new talent to fill that Mustafa Ali shape hole in 205.


----------



## december_blue

Oh nice, Mr. Bayley is on.


----------



## safc-scotty

Brian Kendrick looking like he walked straight out of a time machine when he made his entrance :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075548258993401856


----------



## december_blue

safc-scotty said:


> Brian Kendrick looking like he walked straight out of a time machine when he made his entrance :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075548258993401856


Omg lol, he looks pretty much exactly like he did back in 2008.


----------



## safc-scotty

december_blue said:


> Omg lol, he looks pretty much exactly like he did back in 2008.


Yeah, I forgot they said he was getting a 'makeover' so it completely caught me off guard. 

Wonder who Drake has lined up for Murphy? The way Murphy was claiming to be the greatest cruiserweight of all time, it really felt like a Mysterio set up to me. Would be a great match for the Royal Rumble PPV.

Edit: Great main event. Love 205 tornado tag matches. If they do ever bring in tag titles, I'd have them defended solely in tornado tag matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good show yet again. Loved the main event and I love Itami getting a renewed push.


----------



## DammitChrist

What a fucking main-event for tonight :done

That was a pretty good Street Fight Tag match between Drew Gulak/Jack Gallagher and Akira Tozawa/Brian Kendrick. They certainly delivered here, and their contest is up there as a MOTY candidate 

Kudos to all 4 men for that entertaining Street Fight match. If anyone hasn't seen the main-event yet, then I strongly recommend watching this match


----------



## TheFeitan

I missed this Kendrick , this look always suited him perfectly



safc-scotty said:


> Yeah, I forgot they said he was getting a 'makeover' so it completely caught me off guard.
> 
> Wonder who Drake has lined up for Murphy? The way Murphy was claiming to be the greatest cruiserweight of all time, it really felt like a Mysterio set up to me. Would be a great match for the Royal Rumble PPV.
> 
> Edit: Great main event. Love 205 tornado tag matches. If they do ever bring in tag titles, I'd have them defended solely in tornado tag matches.


When Tozawa pointed out how Kendrick " looked the same , I was hoping he would go back to this babyface look , I marked out when I saw him bringing back his iconic look


----------



## Rookie of the Year

TheFeitan said:


> When Tozawa pointed out how Kendrick " looked the same , I was hoping he would go back to this babyface look , I marked out when I saw him bringing back his iconic look


Yeah I also thought this would happen, saw some people saying that Tozawa was going to give Kendrick some of his gear, which would have been a little weird.

Crazy how much a shave and dying his hair made Kendrick look young again. He's 39 but looks 29 now. What's old is new again with The Brian Kendrick, and I absolutely love it.

The Street Fight tag was great too. Was awesome to see the "super" Sliced Bread #2.

I was kinda hoping Mustafa Ali would pull double duty and still work 205 Live, but if he's gone, I'm all for Kendrick taking his babyface spot.


----------



## americanoutlaw

Seeing that we been 205 live wrestlers showing up on both on both Raw and Smackdown it make wants see some Raw and raw guys be on 205 live


----------



## Leon Knuckles

safc-scotty said:


> Yeah, I forgot they said he was getting a 'makeover' so it completely caught me off guard.
> 
> *Wonder who Drake has lined up for Murphy? The way Murphy was claiming to be the greatest cruiserweight of all time, it really felt like a Mysterio set up to me. Would be a great match for the Royal Rumble PPV.*
> 
> Edit: Great main event. Love 205 tornado tag matches. If they do ever bring in tag titles, I'd have them defended solely in tornado tag matches.


*What if it's IBUSHI :banderas*


----------



## TD Stinger

Itami, give up on that finisher. Like I get you can't use the GTS anymore. But my God, that finisher has never looked good. Time to find something else.

The street fight was creative and super fun. And wow, it's amazing how a shave and a change in hair can make Kendrick look how he did 10 years ago. That was surreal.

I'm interested in seeing what Maverick announces for Buddy's next challenger. Buddy really hyped wanting to be the greatest of all time, so what could Maverick really announce to satisfy that.


----------



## safc-scotty

TD Stinger said:


> Itami, give up on that finisher. Like I get you can't use the GTS anymore. But my God, that finisher has never looked good. Time to find something else.
> 
> The street fight was creative and super fun. And wow, it's amazing how a shave and a change in hair can make Kendrick look how he did 10 years ago. That was surreal.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing what Maverick announces for Buddy's next challenger. Buddy really hyped wanting to be the greatest of all time, so what could Maverick really announce to satisfy that.


It really felt like a Mysterio setup for me, with the emphasis being placed on the best cruiserweight of all time. I'm not suggesting he'll move to 205 because they're (sadly, given the amount of talent they actually have signed) not going to move anyone to the show they actually think has star power. But, I've got a feeling we may get Murphy vs Mysterio for the title at the Royal Rumble which would be great fun and another great showcase for Buddy.


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg i'm so happy Kendrick went back to his 2008 look, i hated his hobo look. Now he just needs to ditch the goofy tights and go back to trunks and kickpads.


----------



## Vic Capri

Yeah, its really weird to see Kendrick clean shaven again after all these years.

- Vic


----------



## SAMCRO

So has Mike Kanellis been a flop on 205 Live as well? Granted i'm behind a few episodes but i caught last weeks episode and he wasn't mentioned or shown at all.


----------



## december_blue

SAMCRO said:


> So has Mike Kanellis been a flop on 205 Live as well? Granted i'm behind a few episodes but i caught last weeks episode and he wasn't mentioned or shown at all.


Pretty much. He's been teaming with TJP in a feud against Lucha House Party.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kanellis should have debuted in NXT where the smart(er) indie fan would have known he took his wife's name - which was supposed to give him a lot of heat out of the gate but fell flat.


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah why he went directly to the main roster i have no idea, AJ Styles i get going directly to the main roster upon his debut but Mike Bennett? why?


----------



## TheFeitan

SAMCRO said:


> Omg i'm so happy Kendrick went back to his 2008 look, i hated his hobo look. Now he just needs to ditch the goofy tights and go back to trunks and kickpads.


The tights are pretty cool imo but otherwise I agree 100 % He stands out and looks infinitely better clean shaven, I missed this look so much


----------



## Lord Trigon

"Best of 205" selection... I like those matches and acknowledge Cedric-Ali-Murphy as the trinity of the brand in 2018 but WTF? I know it's just a clip show but how lazy can you get?? -_-

Gulak's promo. XD How is this guy not on manager duty too?

Ali said he's not leaving for good :mark (LHP, Lio, Drake all appear on both Raw and 205, why would Ali be forbidden?)


----------



## DammitChrist

Lord Trigon said:


> Ali said he's not leaving for good :mark (LHP, Lio, Drake all appear on both Raw and 205, why would Ali be forbidden?)


Man, I really hope that you're right. I've actually grown attached to seeing Mustafa Ali on 205 Live 

I'd still like to see him appear on Smackdown too so he can be featured in the bigger spotlight. It'd be cool if he pulled double duty for both shows occasionally


----------



## Lord Trigon

DammitC said:


> Man, I really hope that you're right. I've actually grown attached to seeing Mustafa Ali on 205 Live
> 
> I'd still like to see him appear on Smackdown too so he can be featured in the bigger spotlight. It'd be cool if he pulled double duty for both shows occasionally


He was absolutely the best babyface which leaves a large void now, I'm happy for him but still a little disappointed at how it just suddenly went down artistically so suddenly. He looked to be winning the title at last at Mania, even if he continues to appear I can't see that happening now.

Maybe Kendrick can take his place?


----------



## safc-scotty

Yet another good episode of 205 this week. Both matches were pretty good but I especially liked Lio vs Kalisto. The crowd were pretty hot for the match (showing the importance of having the CWs interact with the main roster) and it was great to see both Rush and Kalisto in a match where they were not the significantly smaller man. I'm quite surprised that neither Rush nor Gulak qualified for the fatal 4 way, but I imagine Hideo will win next week to even out the number of faces and heels in the match. Daivari's promo at the end of the show was really good I thought - their pairing is looking a very good one at this early stage.

The best news by far though was that there are going to be some new additions to the roster in the coming weeks, excited to see who we get!


----------



## Hurricanes18

Buddy Murphy for me has prob been breakout star of the year. Who say his last half of the year coming? Always felt he was one of the best in the ring. But he always lacked a bit of personality. But he is come on their in leaps and bounds. Even his mic work has improoved dramatically. I Think the best match this year was Falls Anywhere match between Murphy and Ali back in July.


----------



## safc-scotty

Hurricanes18 said:


> Buddy Murphy for me has prob been breakout star of the year. Who say his last half of the year coming? Always felt he was one of the best in the ring. But he always lacked a bit of personality. But he is come on their in leaps and bounds. Even his mic work has improoved dramatically. I Think the best match this year was Falls Anywhere match between Murphy and Ali back in July.


Yep... and to think he probably would have been released if this show wasn't around. I wonder if he'll get to keep the title until Wrestlemania? I hope he does because he really deserves a Wrestlemania match - even if it is destined to be on the Kickoff show. I'd love to see them get him a big opponent for Mania that could maybe get him onto the main card. Murphy vs Mysterio or Murphy vs Balor. Let the feud spill onto Raw or Smackdown and let more people see how good Murphy is. I'd say it's working pretty well with Ali right now.


----------



## Pizzamorg

First episode of 205 Live I’ve watched in a while. Seemed like there were actual stakes and story progression this week so I figured I should watch. For the last few months 205 Live has just felt like pure filler. 

I am intrigued by Maverick saying there'll be fresh faces, from NXT about the only person I can think who is a logical fit would be Ricochet but right now Ricochet is engrained in NXT and as much as I'd love to see Ricochet wrestle a lot of the guys on 205, he'd be wasted there. 

In terms of the two matches, both matches had their moments but both matches felt overlong and it caused them to drag and meander.. Rush and Kalisto had some fun flippy shit which was well contrasted against the more methodical match between Gulak and Tozawa. I dunno whether it is exactly because he is in such contrast to everyone around him but Gulak's ZSJ style wrap you up in a chain of submission moves gig is something I really enjoy. I am more of a flippy moves guy than a chess match wrestling fan but Gulak and ZSJ make a focused wearing down so fascinating. I was also surprised by both winners and I feel like the Royal Rumble match is shaping up to be less interesting than it could have been with the choices made.


----------



## Hurricanes18

safc-scotty said:


> Yep... and to think he probably would have been released if this show wasn't around. I wonder if he'll get to keep the title until Wrestlemania? I hope he does because he really deserves a Wrestlemania match - even if it is destined to be on the Kickoff show. I'd love to see them get him a big opponent for Mania that could maybe get him onto the main card. Murphy vs Mysterio or Murphy vs Balor. Let the feud spill onto Raw or Smackdown and let more people see how good Murphy is. I'd say it's working pretty well with Ali right now.


Yep I can see Balor v Murphy being a solid feud.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. 

Interesting thread of realism on this week’s episode as the Kanellises complain about not being utilised on the brand while Maverick is trying to book new talent. So I am guessing Mike is going to be used like some sort of gatekeeper then? Also intrigued by the open challenge laid down by Murphy, I am guessing this will mean the introduction of at least one new guy. 

In terms of the main event I guess it wasn’t necessarily a bad match but I recently got back into watching New Japan and indie wrestling and going back to WWE it is like everyone is moving in slow motion. 205 Live has a faster, harder hitting, more indie style than the MR, it is much closer to NXT in that respect, but it still feels more like imitation. I am just glad Alexander lost to be honest, even if I think the whole Four Way is a real odd bunch given the people they could have had in there.


----------



## Hurricanes18

Murphys open challenge was the most interesting part, at least to me. Interesting who accepts it. Most likely a debut. Should give Murphy a real hit out. I find 205 live has less restrictions, as it seems less of a priority then the other brands. So I find alot of it more realistic then even the MR stuff. I think Murphy is a guy who could really be the face of this brand. But I also could see him as a solid upper card guy on SD.


----------



## safc-scotty

Urghh, the switch back to being live is as bad as expected. The crowd was deader than dead for a decent Lince vs Lio Rush match. It's annoying, but I can't say I blame the crowd. Mustafa Ali said it best on Talk is Jericho, you're effectively putting on the support act after the headliner. It's just plain stupid.

They have to be building towards Buddy Murphy vs Rey Mysterio don't they? I don't understand why Buddy keeps claiming to be the best cruiserweight of all time if not, it just seems an obvious Mysterio set up.

Also, it looks like those rumored tag titles were actually made at some point...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085374059683237888


----------



## Hurricanes18

Buddy claiming he is the best CW of all time. Is just his gimmick. But a tradational heel move. TBF he has beaten Cedric and Ali twice. So its not implausible. Unless they bring Neville or Aries back. 

Buddy well clearly retain at Rumble, and prob face Rey at Mania. I would prefer Finn. But as he is in the UC picture. Unlikely.


----------



## CM Buck

First time seeing humberto, his got a great look. Very pretty for the women and his decent enough in the ring.


----------



## Donnie

Humberto is great! Damn shame he had to debut in front of fans who didn't give a shit about him :mj2 Hopefully once SD goes to Friday they move 205 LIVE back BEFORE SD, and not after, because these dead crowds must fuck off.


----------



## LethalWeapon

Rumoured tag titles? Am I missing something here?


----------



## RiverFenix

Carillo could be a star. Silky smooth in the ring gets great height on his aerial spots - haven't heard him on the mic though. Was Ultimo Ninja in Mexico before signing with wwe for those interested in seeing earlier work. While in NXT he jobbed as part of a tag team with Raul Mendoza, but always looked very good doing it. Fans were getting behind the team in large part because of his work despite the losing.

Moving back to being live on Tuesdays is a mistake. If it was done to combat the eventual AEW Tuesday Night Dynamite show it's doubly a mistake in it's current format because the AEW show likely will air from 8-10 anyways so not direct competition and will be taped so they can make their show look as good as possible and sweeten crowds etc which will then be compared to the dead 205Live crowd right after from 10-11. 

If they are doing it to counter program AEW, they could tape the show on Monday to air on Tuesday directly against the first hour of AEW or tape monthly blocks like they do NXT and NXT UK - I don't think it hurts the viewing draw at all.


----------



## safc-scotty

LethalWeapon said:


> Rumoured tag titles? Am I missing something here?


Yeah, they were rumored a while back when everyone started getting paired up, but they were then rumored to be scrapped. 

I just found it interesting when I found that picture on Twitter which suggests they actually got to the point of being made. It looks like that Tweet which I posted (which had a guy holding one of the tag titles - the same design as what was rumored a few months ago) on the previous page has been deleted...


----------



## Jedah

Why did they move 205 Live back to after SD when it was doing so much better in the new time slot? I don't get it.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. 

Holy shit, is Keith Lee's entrance music so generic they are using it for video packages?

So the big reveal for Murphy's surprise opponent is... some random jobber from NXT? I mean I guess characterwise this is very fitting as that is basically what 205 Live did with Murphy and now he is one of the best things about WWE. However unlike Murphy's star making run during his debut in that 205 Live tournament, they just got it all wrong here. Humberto came out to deafening silence and the crowd only really started to pick up when they began to chant “this is boring”. What a terrible response to the open challenge. Humberto showed no emotion, no charisma and while he can do flippy stuff it only seems to be the blandest of flippy stuff. Vanilla to the extreme. I mean what was that shit with Murphy's knee? Was that just Murphy desperately trying to inspire something from the crowd?


----------



## Hurricanes18

Pizzamorg said:


> New 205 Live.
> 
> Holy shit, is Keith Lee's entrance music so generic they are using it for video packages?
> 
> So the big reveal for Murphy's surprise opponent is... some random jobber from NXT? I mean I guess characterwise this is very fitting as that is basically what 205 Live did with Murphy and now he is one of the best things about WWE. However unlike Murphy's star making run during his debut in that 205 Live tournament, they just got it all wrong here. Humberto came out to deafening silence and the crowd only really started to pick up when they began to chant “this is boring”. What a terrible response to the open challenge. Humberto showed no emotion, no charisma and while he can do flippy stuff it only seems to be the blandest of flippy stuff. Vanilla to the extreme. I mean what was that shit with Murphy's knee? Was that just Murphy desperately trying to inspire something from the crowd?


Unless Open Challenge is going to be a weekly thing. They shoulden't really have jobbers coming out.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Hurricanes18 said:


> Unless Open Challenge is going to be a weekly thing. They shoulden't really have jobbers coming out.


I dunno. Arguably 205 Live is the only brand in WWE in the last few years who has made an actual new (not already a complete package and transplanted over indie talent like in NXT) star in Murphy so they obviously can do it, they just dropped the ball here. If Humberto had gone out and put on a barnstormer we would probably look at this differently but they worked a very bland, clunky and boring match, nothing about Humberto's look or moveset jumps out and neither 205 or Humberto himself seemed to be doing much at all to make him seem like a star here. Because of that it just feels a waste.


----------



## RiverFenix

Carillo's usage in this way was spoiled by wwe when he was included in that "Worlds Collide" tournament as representing 205Live in it. So I was expecting his debut here - but I have to agree that those who weren't spoiled were right to be let down - not because he isn't a great talent who in a lot of ways can replace Mustafa Ali, but hecause he's a non-entity jobber on NXT.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

The Buddy Murphy Match was fantastic


----------



## Hurricanes18

Wwe_Rules32 said:


> The Buddy Murphy Match was fantastic


Since his debut he is arguably been the breakout star of any brand. I can't recall a bad match from the guy. Only Seth and Becky had a better back end of 2018. I could really see him as a solid upper card guy on SD. But I See him being the champion till at least WM.


----------



## RiverFenix

Hurricanes18 said:


> Since his debut he is arguably been the breakout star of any brand. I can't recall a bad match from the guy. Only Seth and Becky had a better back end of 2018. I could really see him as a solid upper card guy on SD. But I See him being the champion till at least WM.


I'd like to see him go back to NXT claiming "unfinished business" and be in the NXT title scene first. Murphy vs Gargano, Murphy vs Ciampa, Murphy vs Black, Murphy vs Ricochet, Murphy vs Cole, Murphy vs O'Reilly, Murphy vs Strong etc. I mean outside of maybe Black all those guys could be 205Live Cruiserweights but I trust NXT to book them better and much rather see the blow off matches on Takeover cards as main events rather than on the main roster PPV pre-shows.


----------



## safc-scotty

Carrillo vs Metalik was a great opener (they had a hard job following Almas/Mysterio for the live crowd) and the triple threat was a nice preview of the fatal-4-way on Sunday. Feels like Itami is actually picking up steam on 205 for the first time with his pairing with Daivari.


----------



## december_blue

Nese suspended by Drake Maverick. I wonder how this is going to play out.


----------



## TheFeitan

LHP is pretty boring tbh


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Kanellis back in a match on tv for the first time in months and he jobs to Kalisto lol, god they're really gonna bury this dude for asking for his release aren't they?


----------



## safc-scotty

The elimination fatal 4 way number 1 contender match in the main event was a really fun match, definitely worth checking out. It started out at 100 miles an hour and never really slowed down, great showing from all 4 guys.


----------



## Hurricanes18

So it well be Akira Tozawa v Buddy Murphy at EC. Least its not Cedric again. That could be an excellent match. Murphy works well with people lighter then him.


----------



## SAMCRO

Can we get Curt Hawkins vs Mike Kanellis? Would they both lose with a double count out or pin each other or both tap out at the same time? cause apparently neither guy can win a match, you even had Maria cheating for Mike and he still lost. 

Guessing every week from here on out Mike will be losing to everyone on the 205 Live roster while Maria is forced to sit on commentary and try and save face and not look stupid by constantly claiming he's gonna win yet he never does, while Aiden English grills her constantly throwing it in her face. They're really burying them hard, not only having Mike constantly lose but as i said they're forcing Maria on commentary every time he loses to make her look dumb. 

As for the main event i'm glad its not Cedric again as well, but Tozawa kinda feels underwhelming, i'm just kinda over him, was hoping someone new would get a chance at the title like Rush, feels wrong he still aint ever got a shot at the title. And with Tozawa it just screams filler match until Buddy gets a better opponent, so not really looking forward to the match at EC.


----------



## Hurricanes18

I Think they are building to Murphy Rey at Mania. That well be a big match. For now Murphy well run through challengers. I was actually hoping for Lio too. He would offer something different for Murphy. But Murphy never has a bad match. So should be at least worth while.


----------



## Donnie

SAMCRO said:


> Can we get Curt Hawkins vs Mike Kanellis? Would they both lose with a double count out or pin each other or both tap out at the same time? cause apparently neither guy can win a match, you even had Maria cheating for Mike and he still lost.
> 
> Guessing every week from here on out Mike will be losing to everyone on the 205 Live roster while Maria is forced to sit on commentary and try and save face and not look stupid by constantly claiming he's gonna win yet he never does, while Aiden English grills her constantly throwing it in her face. *They're really burying them hard*, not only having Mike constantly lose but as i said they're forcing Maria on commentary every time he loses to make her look dumb.
> 
> As for the main event i'm glad its not Cedric again as well, but Tozawa kinda feels underwhelming, i'm just kinda over him, was hoping someone new would get a chance at the title like Rush, feels wrong he still aint ever got a shot at the title. And with Tozawa it just screams filler match until Buddy gets a better opponent, so not really looking forward to the match at EC.


And thank God for that. He's a boring, untalented asshole, who couldn't make being lit on fire look exciting. That match with Kendrick, was fucking painful. I hope he loses to English next week, then they fire him.


----------



## Lord Trigon

Goddamn! Akira and Cedric! :O

I kinda wish it had just been those two from the start...


----------



## TheFeitan

Ace said:


> And thank God for that. He's a boring, untalented asshole, who couldn't make being lit on fire look exciting. That match with Kendrick, was fucking painful. I hope he loses to English next week, then they fire him.


Kendrick carried him to a pretty good match imo


----------



## Chris22

The 4-way elimination match was great, i enjoy watching Akira Tozawa as he's one of my favourite cruiserweights so i'm glad he won and got the tite shot against Murphy which is probably the match i'm looking forward to most at Elimination Chamber now.

I thought it was stupid when one of the commentary team (i think it was Vic Joseph) said that Akira hadn't had a title shot in like a year when he just had a shot at the Royal Rumble PPV lol!


----------



## safc-scotty

Chris22 said:


> The 4-way elimination match was great, i enjoy watching Akira Tozawa as he's one of my favourite cruiserweights so i'm glad he won and got the tite shot against Murphy which is probably the match i'm looking forward to most at Elimination Chamber now.
> 
> I thought it was stupid when one of the commentary team (i think it was Vic Joseph) said that Akira hadn't had a title shot in like a year when he just had a shot at the Royal Rumble PPV lol!


Did they not say a one on one title shot?

Agreed on the fatal 4 way. I actually thought the contrast between the two matches was massive. The fatal 4 way was everything 205 should be about with fast paced, innovative action whereas the opener was slow and meandering. Mike Kanellis really isn't a good fit for 205 in my opinion, he's just too bland in all aspects of his game. There are so many heels on the brand who didn't compete tonight who I'd place ahead of him on the totem pole (Murphy, Nese, Gulak, Gallagher, TJP, Daivari).


----------



## Sensei Utero

Kanellis needs to go ut


----------



## TheFeitan

safc-scotty said:


> Did they not say a one on one title shot?
> 
> Agreed on the fatal 4 way. I actually thought the contrast between the two matches was massive. The fatal 4 way was everything 205 should be about with fast paced, innovative action whereas the opener was slow and meandering. Mike Kanellis really isn't a good fit for 205 in my opinion, he's just too bland in all aspects of his game. There are so many heels on the brand who didn't compete tonight who I'd place ahead of him on the totem pole (Murphy, Nese, Gulak, Gallagher, TJP, Daivari).


Gotta agree there , Mike Bennett is a total charisma vaacum , I mean cmon you can wrestle slower but at least have some personality dude


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. 

This was a one match show and while it had some fun spots and good displays of athleticism, Alexander had a bad match here. I dunno whether that slip was actually part of the match or a genuine botch but it was stupid either way as it didn't play into anything. He also somehow missed his finisher when he eliminated Rush which looked really stupid and required the commentary to cover for them. Given this was the only elimination not by Tozawa, that makes it an even bigger deal.

I was also fairly surprised by the order of the match. Rush has a terrible look, he looks like a little boy, but he is dynamic in the ring, fresh for the title picture and for a while at least seemed to be getting pushed as a big deal in 205 Live only to get eliminated first. Then of all people remaining to win this they had... Tozawa win? Why? I don't watch 205 Live week to week but looking at some of those clips in the show it seems like they are lining up Tozawa for quite a big push but again... why? I know he randomly won the title off of Neville once and then lost it again a day later so he has a history of being an anomaly in 205 Live but with this influx of new talent into the brand, Tozawa just seems a weird choice to me. Especially since they put him over so strong here eliminating everyone bar one and the only other person with an elimination was the person he beat to win the match. Don't get me wrong I am sure Tozawa and Murphy will have a great match but it is not a match I can say I am particularly excited for and if it is just gonna be a filler match before Murphy's proper Mania story begins then it seems even more of a waste because they could have used this opportunity to establish someone new instead.


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw the 4 Way from the last show. Was really good. Rush felt like the star of the match so it was sad to see him go 1st. Carillo is really impressing too.

Alexander and Tozawa kind of feel like old hat at this point, especially Alexander, but I'm happy for Tozawa at least to showcase his offense more. Alexander, it might be time to either be on Raw or SD or if his deal is coming up any time soon, to be back on the open market.


----------



## safc-scotty

TD Stinger said:


> Saw the 4 Way from the last show. Was really good. Rush felt like the star of the match so it was sad to see him go 1st. Carillo is really impressing too.
> 
> Alexander and Tozawa kind of feel like old hat at this point, especially Alexander, but I'm happy for Tozawa at least to showcase his offense more. Alexander, it might be time to either be on Raw or SD or if his deal is coming up any time soon, to be back on the open market.


Agreed on Alexander, he definitely needs a change up of some sort. If Ali hadn't moved to Smackdown, I could have seen a Cedric heel turn on Ali which I think would have been interesting - the tease of him hitting Ali with the lumbar check a few months ago got a big reaction by 205 standards. I'm not sure the opportunity is there though with no Ali as he doesn't have an alliance with anyone to the point where the turn would be as effective. I think he should probably head to Raw in the Superstar shake up - or maybe even a tag run with Ali on Smackdown if Ali isn't going to be in the US title picture.


----------



## RiverFenix

Gable and Roode lost the tag straps last night. I'd love for Chad Gable to come after the CW title for a program with Buddy Murphy. 205Live really needs fresh blood.


----------



## december_blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095350387673100289
Dar vs. Nese - No DQ tonight. This should be really good. I hope the crowd will give a damn.


----------



## Chris22

The more is see Drew Gulak, the more i fall in love!

Looking forward to the Noam/Nese NO DQ match! The Ariya promo was pretty good.


----------



## CM Buck

OK I'm sorry to harp on this, but the finish fucking sucked. It was a fantastic match up until the last spot. Neses knee was bothering him to the point of not being able to put any weight on it yet he was able to do his finisher, a running knee strike through a barricade? 

This isn't like a spear where you can compensate with your other shoulder. He was literally able to run full tilt mere seconds after needing a chair for support. 

Did I miss something?


----------



## Lord Trigon

Live thoughts...

Lince Dorado is underrated on the mic and I wish he was the spokesperson for the group and Drew Gulak on commentary has always been a treat in the past. But we doing the grappling vs lucha libre feud again?

"Kalisto went to the zoo last week and got shot by a tranquilizer gun" "Get back Lindsey Dorito!" XD

Shit, Lince plancha'd right onto his face - ouch! >.<

Jackie Boy just no-sold a beautiful super kick. fpalm

Decent warm up match, did it's job and I enjoyed it. Humberto factor could make revisiting Gulak vs LHP worthwhile.

Good Daivari promo. Good Kanellis promo too (including Mike) still think they're misplaced though.

Ooh no ab counting... Tony means business. O.O

Tables will always be over. XD

ECW! ECW! ECW!

Pinkie lock into a pumphandle driver onto a chair, nice but I feel like they're rushing through spots a bit fast and I'm not usually "that guy". Nese is selling quite effectively though.

Great announce table spot!

Incredible looking barricade finish but it kinda made all that knee work on Tony look redundant from earlier. Puzzling logic, great match if you ignore that imo.

Greatest Cruiserweight of All Time? King of the Cruiserweights? Murphy vs Neville at Mania totally just confirmed! :O


----------



## DammitChrist

That No DQ match between Noam Dar and Tony Nese was good. That main-event is totally worth the match 

It was also great seeing Jack Gallagher get a win last night, and it's always a treat hearing Drew Gulak on commentary :drose

Ariya Daivari also cut a solid promo too :nice

That Neville mention from Akira Tozawa in the end there :trips8

His match against Buddy Murphy this Sunday has the potential to be thrilling as hell :mark:

Overall, last night was a solid episode of 205 Live :clap


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Yo WTF. That main event was much better than I expected. But, I also didn't know it was no DQ. That was awesome. I was going to skip 205, too. That was probably Match of the Week and Nese's best 205 matche outside the CWC. 

Also, I love the "Running Nese" instead of knee :lmao


----------



## Lord Trigon

So Mike in the main event chased everyone else away too huh? :lol


----------



## safc-scotty

Lord Trigon said:


> So Mike in the main event chased everyone else away too huh? :lol


I mean I thought it was his best match so far in WWE... not exactly hard to achieve that though :lmao

Tournaments always bring the best out of 205 though so next few weeks should be great! Although I'm a little disappointed there are no surprises in the first 4 people announced. Last year (albeit there were 16 participants) you had Bate, Strong and Murphy take part which gave us some fresh matches. If there are no surprise entries who wins the tournament? Gulak or Nese would seem the strongest option but I'm not sure they would go heel vs heel. Holding onto the slight, minute hope Rey is in and wins it.


----------



## TheFeitan

I personnally would love to see Buddy Murphy feud with The Brian Kendrick, those two have purposes that somehow connect with each others ( new generation seeking historical recognition vs veteran who once made history seeking redemption) and yet they never interacted


----------



## Lord Trigon

safc-scotty said:


> I mean I thought it was his best match so far in WWE... not exactly hard to achieve that though :lmao
> 
> Tournaments always bring the best out of 205 though so next few weeks should be great! Although I'm a little disappointed there are no surprises in the first 4 people announced. Last year (albeit there were 16 participants) you had Bate, Strong and Murphy take part which gave us some fresh matches. If there are no surprise entries who wins the tournament? Gulak or Nese would seem the strongest option but I'm not sure they would go heel vs heel. Holding onto the slight, minute hope Rey is in and wins it.


I really, really, really, really hope Paul London is a surprise entry. And then it comes down to him and Kendrick...

0.2% chance of that happening but I loved that team so I would mark the fuck out if it did. :lol

I'm kind of losing hope on Rey atm, if that was in the plans I feel like the recent title matches would've been moved to the main cards on PPVs to acquaint the casuals with Buddy more in time for it. I do believe they'll meet later on though when Buddy inevitably gets drafted.



TheFeitan said:


> I personnally would love to see Buddy Murphy feud with The Brian Kendrick, those two have purposes that somehow connect with each others ( new generation seeking historical recognition vs veteran who once made history seeking redemption) and yet they never interacted


Agreed, he is my pick to win the tournament. They'd be perfect for each other storywise, imo Buddy is the best heel currently at selling those babyface comeback spots. If they can't use Mustafa at Mania, Kendrick would be the next best option for a feel-good ending to Buddy's reign.

Ooh I remembered Helms just got a job, there must be a strong possibility of seeing him in the tournament too. 

Drew Gulak vs The Hurricane would be hilarious, book that shit now! XD


----------



## TheFeitan

Here we go with the first rounds


----------



## Hurricanes18

How Awkward was that Buddy Murphy watching backstage LOL.


----------



## TheFeitan

Well Kendrick lost , looking miserable and weak af , for some reason I am not surprised.

I'm starting to deal with the fact he will probably not be booked to look strong.. like ever nor win any meaningful singles match.

Especially with someone who respects him as much as Triple H in charge , the guy who used his golden shovel on him and Paul London to make them look like geeks any chance he got and only brought him back for him and Vince to say

" Hey WWE universe , remember the little guy who streaked naked to get a job here ? the same who jobbed for Simon Dean , yeah the same who was in a tag team who got randomly pedigreed and who did nothing about it and failed to qualify for the Royal Rumble , who got eliminated in seconds in the following year's edition of the RR ,who lost clean twice to fucking Santino Marella and also lost to Hornswoggle , to Jerry Lawler before losing in seconds to Kofi Kingston then got fired, well he's back again look at how much of a clingy loser this guy is lol" 

Hell I would not be surprised if he turned heel again and his gimmick was "clingy guy who cant win anything one on one" oh wait that was his official gimmick ever since he began to feud with TJP , 12 years and I am still the biggest Brian Kendrick mark still :done


----------



## Joe Moore

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100823260164472832

Judging by the emojis he is going on vacation to a tropical island.


----------



## Hurricanes18

Lol well we know he is the 205 live champ and well be defending at the next ppv and WM. SO whatever it is I am sure it is kayfabe. Unless he is moving to the main roster, on SD Live. Who knows, TBA.


----------



## Mahmenn

TheFeitan said:


> Well Kendrick lost , looking miserable and weak af , for some reason I am not surprised.
> 
> I'm starting to deal with the fact he will probably not be booked to look strong.. like ever nor win any meaningful singles match.
> 
> Especially with someone who respects him as much as Triple H in charge , the guy who used his golden shovel on him and Paul London to make them look like geeks any chance he got and only brought him back for him and Vince to say
> 
> " Hey WWE universe , remember the little guy who streaked naked to get a job here ? the same who jobbed for Simon Dean , yeah the same who was in a tag team who got randomly pedigreed and who did nothing about it and failed to qualify for the Royal Rumble , who got eliminated in seconds in the following year's edition of the RR ,who lost clean twice to fucking Santino Marella and also lost to Hornswoggle , to Jerry Lawler before losing in seconds to Kofi Kingston then got fired, well he's back again look at how much of a clingy loser this guy is lol"
> 
> Hell I would not be surprised if he turned heel again and his gimmick was "clingy guy who cant win anything one on one" oh wait that was his official gimmick ever since he began to feud with TJP , 12 years and I am still the biggest Brian Kendrick mark still :done


Yeah Kendrick's booking has always been a strange case , but hey at least the crowd wanted him to win and Gulak seems to want the feud with Kendrick to go on with the way he sold his win on IG :ciampa


----------



## Joe Moore

Hurricanes18 said:


> Lol well we know he is the 205 live champ and well be defending at the next ppv and WM. SO whatever it is I am sure it is kayfabe. Unless he is moving to the main roster, on SD Live. Who knows, TBA.



He won't be at Fastlane, he is going on vacation to Melbourne. Better than watching this tournament from the backstage area.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100899477093863424


----------



## Hurricanes18

Joe Moore said:


> He won't be at Fastlane, he is going on vacation to Melbourne. Better than watching this tournament from the backstage area.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100899477093863424


Yes A Class Trolling from the Champ.


----------



## Piers

How has Tony Nese never killed anyone with that Running Knee finisher ?


----------



## Lord Trigon

Live thoughts:

Does Nese just not count his abs anymore? 

These evasions and counters are crisp af. :mark

Sweet Spider Suplex!

Kalisto landed on his ass, botch?

Sick opener I thought! Deserved a better reaction I thought.

Nese getting a push. Can see him and Murphy feuding eventually.

Murphy pulling a technical guy in to applaud. I like that. :lol

Carillo is a babyface with a literal baby face. I guess Jack's tablet was the last time we'll see TJP on this show...

Kanellis maybe a jobbing every match but at least 205 gives him character direction. Losing isn't the worst thing as long as it matters, when you lose and it isn't even acknowledged the next time. (Goes on epic Ronda vs Ruby rant to poor, captive wife)

Gulak vs Kendrick should've happened later on in this tournament imo.

Lot of grappling, I'm guessing this will be going at length?

Segue: I like Gulak's character but I hate his look.

Can't make it out, are the crowd shitting on this?

Fucking dragon suplex and Gulak pretty much no sells it... :lol

Okay, I found that disappointing. Opener was much better to me.

Called Kendrick as the winner, that's a downer. Not sure who wins now...


----------



## Mahmenn

Lord Trigon said:


> Live thoughts:
> 
> Does Nese just not count his abs anymore?
> 
> These evasions and counters are crisp af. :mark
> 
> Sweet Spider Suplex!
> 
> Kalisto landed on his ass, botch?
> 
> Sick opener I thought! Deserved a better reaction I thought.
> 
> Nese getting a push. Can see him and Murphy feuding eventually.
> 
> Murphy pulling a technical guy in to applaud. I like that. :lol
> 
> Carillo is a babyface with a literal baby face. I guess Jack's tablet was the last time we'll see TJP on this show...
> 
> Kanellis maybe a jobbing every match but at least 205 gives him character direction. Losing isn't the worst thing as long as it matters, when you lose and it isn't even acknowledged the next time. (Goes on epic Ronda vs Ruby rant to poor, captive wife)
> 
> Gulak vs Kendrick should've happened later on in this tournament imo.
> 
> Lot of grappling, I'm guessing this will be going at length?
> 
> Segue: I like Gulak's character but I hate his look.
> 
> Can't make it out, are the crowd shitting on this?
> 
> Fucking dragon suplex and Gulak pretty much no sells it... :lol
> 
> Okay, I found that disappointing. Opener was much better to me.
> 
> Called Kendrick as the winner, that's a downer. Not sure who wins now...


Nese would make the most sense as finalist against someone fresh like Carrillo , I really got tired of seeing Cedric Alexander in the title picture so I'm not choosing him to win tbh Tozawa had his chance and Nese / Gulak would not make sense as Babyfaces right now considering their last behavior and actions.

Gulak pretty much no nosellzoned the whole match as he basically never once looked tired IIRC, I agree on the fact this match shouldve been in the semi finals or finals had Kendrick won .

Basically the guy is 39 and they book him like he's turning 60 for some reason when most of the top or midcard guys are around his age or older by a few years and looking strong , after Gulak's pre match IG promo and his post match IG reaction , Kendrick indeed looks like a weakling especially for a gatekeeper (especially a Babyface) , which is not quite the same thing as putting over anyone or making them looking good if that's what they're going for , that match looked like a warmup to Gulak instead of a badass confrontation smh :rock5

Nese vs Kalisto was fun to watch and intense , it was 205 main event or semi finals material , the casual crowd is too tired for a wrestling clinic but has enough energy to chant "this is boring" during Gulak vs Kendrick gets me tho , pretty much buried the whole storytelling for me :done


----------



## Mahmenn

They Call Him Y2J said:


> How has Tony Nese never killed anyone with that Running Knee finisher ?


Noam Dar is pretty much comatose in the 205 Live verse as it seems NXT UK is a separate continuity. :ciampa


----------



## Hurricanes18

From the looks of it the semis well be Nese v Gualik. And the other well be Carillo v Cedrick. What would be the best match with Murphy at mania? If we look at it from a casual fan point of view. Not a wrestling clinic. But simple storytelling. Prob Murphy Cedrick. But seen it too many times. Nese Murphy imo. But I Think it well be Gualik v Murphy.


----------



## Mahmenn

Hurricanes18 said:


> From the looks of it the semis well be Nese v Gualik. And the other well be Carillo v Cedrick. What would be the best match with Murphy at mania? If we look at it from a casual fan point of view. Not a wrestling clinic. But simple storytelling. Prob Murphy Cedrick. But seen it too many times. Nese Murphy imo. But I Think it well be Gualik v Murphy.


Do you think they will go for a Heel vs Heel match or turn one of them Face ? ( I hardly see Gulak turning Face for now)


----------



## Piers

Mahmenn said:


> Basically the guy is 39 and they book him like he's turning 60 for some reason when most of the top or midcard guys are around his age or older by a few years and looking strong


Kendrick had a nice run when 205 Live started, he was the first one to beat TJP for the belt on the very first episode. Now it's time for him to step back and put over younger talent


----------



## Mahmenn

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Kendrick had a nice run when 205 Live started, he was the first one to beat TJP for the belt on the very first episode. Now it's time for him to step back and put over younger talent


Just like TJP , he had a really inconsistent booking and a lackluster run , too forgettable reign as champion for anyone to take him seriously as former title holder or the top talent/ crafty veteran the announcers try to sell him as.

Kendrick should just step back from 205 , head to SDL or RAW's midcard and establish himself as a singles competitor , then he'll look legit in a gatekeeper role , the CW division doesnt really need him right now and its not doing much for him either.

PS : t'es aussi français(e) ??


----------



## TD Stinger

So I've been kind of half following 205 Live as of late. The show was hurt for sure by airing live after SD again. It's lost some of it's luster from last year when Maverick 1st came in, they had that big tournament, and when Ali and Murphy were really carrying the show.

Now Ali is gone and Murphy is just carrying the show at this point. And he does a good job, but the show has suffered overall with the loss of Mustafa.

I see this tournament and I see the guys left are Nese, Gulak, Lorcan, Carillo, Alexander, and Tozawa.

Out of all those guys, I can only see Carillo and Nese getting those spots. Gulak is a heel like Murphy. Lorcan is just a loan from NXT. Tozawa isn't getting that spot after failing at EC. And Alexander is kind of just spinning his wheels at this point. Whether it's in WWE or out of it, he needs a change of scenery.

Nese is a heel too, but he at least has a relationship with Murphy and you can do something with that. And Carillo is the new hot act so maybe they go with going forward.


----------



## Mahmenn

TD Stinger said:


> So I've been kind of half following 205 Live as of late. The show was hurt for sure by airing live after SD again. It's lost some of it's luster from last year when Maverick 1st came in, they had that big tournament, and when Ali and Murphy were really carrying the show.
> 
> Now Ali is gone and Murphy is just carrying the show at this point. And he does a good job, but the show has suffered overall with the loss of Mustafa.
> 
> I see this tournament and I see the guys left are Nese, Gulak, Lorcan, Carillo, Alexander, and Tozawa.
> 
> Out of all those guys, I can only see Carillo and Nese getting those spots. Gulak is a heel like Murphy. Lorcan is just a loan from NXT. Tozawa isn't getting that spot after failing at EC. And Alexander is kind of just spinning his wheels at this point. Whether it's in WWE or out of it, he needs a change of scenery.
> 
> Nese is a heel too, but he at least has a relationship with Murphy and you can do something with that. And Carillo is the new hot act so maybe they go with going forward.


Humberto and Nese are the best options left indeed , I wonder how they will write the WM feud


----------



## Hurricanes18

I Think Nese Murphy looks the best story. They could maybe turn Murphy Face, which would be unexpected. And have that match. Carrello is another way to go too. For a Tradational Babyface Heel Story. TBH If Murphy goes to SD or Raw. 205 live is going to really struggle.


----------



## Lord Trigon

Perhaps the final could end in a no-contest and we get a 3-Way at Mania? If Buddy is leaving 205 as so many are predicting he should give the rub to as many as possible, they're definitely going to need it if he goes. Since many are already familiar with Cedric, establishing Carillo as a top babyface would be best for the show. Murphy vs Nese vs Carillo could elevate the latter two both at the same time?


----------



## Mahmenn

Lord Trigon said:


> Perhaps the final could end in a no-contest and we get a 3-Way at Mania? If Buddy is leaving 205 as so many are predicting he should give the rub to as many as possible, they're definitely going to need it if he goes. Since many are already familiar with Cedric, establishing Carillo as a top babyface would be best for the show. Murphy vs Nese vs Carillo could elevate the latter two both at the same time?


I really enjoy Humberto but the guy really needs to work on his english to look convincing on the mic and sell his babyface properly , as much as I hate to admit it Alexander might be the safer option as champion after mania for now if they want more people to care about this show.


----------



## Hurricanes18

Well Carrello lost in his knockout match. Semi Finals are now Drew Gulak v Tony Nese and Oney Lorcan v Cedrick Alexander. 

If Murphy is dropping and moving to SD Live post mania. I Can't see him dropping to Cedrik again. It is prob going to be Drew or Nese. Personally Love to see Murphy v Nese. Drew prob well win the tournament. But Nese v Murphy. Friend v Friend seems a good angle to go. Murphy dropping the belt would be full circle for him too. Seeing he went as far as the final of the tournament last year.


----------



## Mahmenn

Hurricanes18 said:


> Well Carrello lost in his knockout match. Semi Finals are now Drew Gulak v Tony Nese and Oney Lorcan v Cedrick Alexander.
> 
> If Murphy is dropping and moving to SD Live post mania. I Can't see him dropping to Cedrik again. It is prob going to be Drew or Nese. Personally Love to see Murphy v Nese. Drew prob well win the tournament. But Nese v Murphy. Friend v Friend seems a good angle to go. Murphy dropping the belt would be full circle for him too. Seeing he went as far as the final of the tournament last year.


Do you think Murphy will turn Face or something ? Because Gulak is definitely staying Heel and I doubt they'll go for a Heel vs Heel title match at Wrestlemania , it just wouldnt work , imo Nese is the best option ( he kept cutting Babyface promos since the tournament started and stopped counting his abs)


----------



## Hurricanes18

Mahmenn said:


> Do you think Murphy will turn Face or something ? Because Gulak is definitely staying Heel and I doubt they'll go for a Heel vs Heel title match at Wrestlemania , it just wouldnt work , imo Nese is the best option ( he kepr cutting Babyface promos since the tournament started and stopped counting his abs)


Yeah Heel Murphy v Face Nese prob the best course of action. Obviousley onscreen and offscreen they are friends. SO I Think theirs more to it their.


----------



## Lord Trigon

Mahmenn said:


> I really enjoy Humberto but the guy really needs to work on his english to look convincing on the mic and sell his babyface properly , as much as I hate to admit it Alexander might be the safer option as champion after mania for now if they want more people to care about this show.


A fair point, he is a bit too new. At the very least Cedric is reliable.

Man, either Kalisto or Kendrick would've been a decent choice as a babyface challenger. What are you doing Hunter? 

Having a hard time picturing Nese as a babyface champion though.

If only Ali had stayed this would've been so much easier. >.<

...One possibility: perhaps Murphy is staying? And Retaining? >.>


----------



## Hurricanes18

Murphy staying is a real possibility. No offense to the 205 roster. But they probably need him more, then he needs them. Their was a time when he was languashing in NXT. But I Think he has showed the world what he can do. And I Can really see him as a solid upper card guy on SD. But he may stay. And defend at mania. Heel v Heel prob won't happen. So its Nese or Orcay.


----------



## Lord Trigon

Oh they definitely need him more than he needs them. :lol

Lio probably could've picked up the ball as top heel post-Murphy but he seems more Raw exclusive nowadays, I'm really surprised he's not even in the tournament.

Might actually be in Murphy's best interests to wait a while rather than compete with all the new NXT call-ups? 

Another possibility: What are the odds of him actually returning to NXT with his newfound respect rather than the main roster since that brand has just been raided of numerous top stars?


----------



## RiverFenix

When Gargano, Ricochet, Ciampa all get called up to main roster and are kept away from 205Live the writing is on the wall there with that "brand". Wow, you get Humberto Carillo who was jobbing in NXT and Oney Lorcan now? I mean I dig both as talents, but they're not going to light the fan base on fire out of the gate. Oney is a guy that grows on you - will fans give him enough time to allow that to happen?


----------



## Lord Trigon

205 has been good to numerous talents who wouldn't or didn't get the opportunities to show what they could really do elsewhere (Buddy most obviously) this brand absolutely has a place in the company and has acted as a kind of alternate developmental to the crowded NXT. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if 205 ends up being the best thing to happen to Oney Lorcan too (if he's permanent). 

Hell, I'm even thinking Kanellis is beginning to find his footing on the brand, at least in the character department. :lol


----------



## Mahmenn

Lord Trigon said:


> A fair point, he is a bit too new. At the very least Cedric is reliable.
> 
> Man, either Kalisto or Kendrick would've been a decent choice as a babyface challenger. What are you doing Hunter?
> 
> Having a hard time picturing Nese as a babyface champion though.
> 
> If only Ali had stayed this would've been so much easier. >.<
> 
> ...One possibility: perhaps Murphy is staying? And Retaining? >.>


Hunter wanted the smaller guys( and Kendrick ) out I guess :ciampa
I predict either Nese or Cedric going over


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205 Live. 

— I was gonna talk about how dead the crowd was throughout this show but then I saw all the empty seats and I was like... oh right. 205 Live and their empty arena matches.

— Aiden English's commentary is atrocious. Can we not just have a two man with McGuinness and Joseph? 

— I love Oney Lorcan at all, but what is the deal with his inclusion in this tournament given the amount of 205 Live regulars who haven't even made it into this tournament? Lorcan was fantastic on this match though while Carrillo was botching all over the place. I was really glad Lorcan won here, Carrillo is rubbish.

— Wasn't really all that blown away by the Alexander/Tozawa match, either. When it wasn't dragging ass, it was botchy and sloppy. Kinda confused by the amount of emotion from Tozawa at the end though, is something going on?


----------



## Mahmenn

The whole episode was pretty meh , the main event however had a decent reaction from the crowd , I hope Nese will go over.


----------



## Lord Trigon

Night of the Living Botches :lol
(I think *Mike Kanellis *may have been the only one who didn't)

I liked the sit down featurette on Oney, would've been even better if they did one of these for everyone to really sell the tournament because at the moment it feels like a last minute decision.

I must say I am actually interested in the Kanellis losing streak and Humberto/Drew/Jack storylines and where they're going. Mike vs Drake perhaps? Then again I thought that was where TJP was headed last year.

Above all this episode was by no means the best in ring-wise but what it did do is really make me appreciate Cedric more, he showed great improvement in his promo and carried himself with more charisma than I'm used to seeing from him. He is very good at subtly putting his opponent over, I was there at Super Showdown and Cedric was a big part of creating that reception for Buddy and as you saw tonight he had a previously dead audience chanting 205 by the end. The man's psychology is vastly underrated imo and I think he was easily MVP of the episode. I was previously worried Cedric had peaked but not anymore, I think he'll continue to get better and better this year.


----------



## Mahmenn

Lord Trigon said:


> Night of the Living Botches :lol
> (I think *Mike Kanellis *may have been the only one who didn't)
> 
> I liked the sit down featurette on Oney, would've been even better if they did one of these for everyone to really sell the tournament because at the moment it feels like a last minute decision.
> 
> I must say I am actually interested in the Kanellis losing streak and Humberto/Drew/Jack storylines and where they're going. Mike vs Drake perhaps? Then again I thought that was where TJP was headed last year.
> 
> Above all this episode was by no means the best in ring-wise but what it did do is really make me appreciate Cedric more, he showed great improvement in his promo and carried himself with more charisma than I'm used to seeing from him. He is very good at subtly putting his opponent over, I was there at Super Showdown and Cedric was a big part of creating that reception for Buddy and as you saw tonight he had a previously dead audience chanting 205 by the end. The man's psychology is vastly underrated imo and I think he was easily MVP of the episode. I was previously worried Cedric had peaked but not anymore, I think he'll continue to get better and better this year.


Man , seeing Kanellis on my screen sucks the life out of me , Idk what they see in him I really can't see it.


----------



## Chris22

Afer watching tonight's episode, all i can say is that i hope Buddy Murphy retains his title at WrestleMania. I'm not amused.....


----------



## december_blue

Nese vs. Alexander tonight should be amazing. I hope they do the right thing and let Nese go over.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108095854563549185


----------



## Mahmenn

Nese *needs* to go over.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Neese v Alexander is 205 live MOTY so far. No storytelling at all, but considering there's no storey going on it's ok.

Buddy Murphy has the smallest calves on the roster


----------



## piledriversforall

Yeah, not ideal for me to want Buddy to lose.

I have no clue why, but as long as its not Cedric. I am cool with a new champion. So if Nese wins, I won't hate it.


----------



## TheFeitan

piledriversforall said:


> Yeah, not ideal for me to want Buddy to lose.
> 
> I have no clue why, but as long as its not Cedric. I am cool with a new champion. So if Nese wins, I won't hate it.


Same here , Im fine with anyone one as long as its not Alexander .


----------



## Lord Trigon

Wow Nese kicked out of the Lumbar Check, a very protected finisher. They must be serious about his push, I'm not 100% sold yet but he did well. Kudos to both men.

I guess I'll be the pro-Cedric one, I like that he's trying to improve his character work and he's become their most reliable hand when it comes to waking up the crowd. Each week he comes off more assured and essential.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Lord Trigon said:


> Wow Nese kicked out of the Lumbar Check, a very protected finisher. They must be serious about his push, I'm not 100% sold yet but he did well. Kudos to both men.
> 
> I guess I'll be the pro-Cedric one, I like that he's trying to improve his character work and he's become their most reliable hand when it comes to waking up the crowd. Each week he comes off more assured and essential.


I can't even remembering Murphy kicking out. I don't think Cedric hit it in him, or if he did they're was a delay in cover.


----------



## TD Stinger

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I can't even remembering Murphy kicking out. I don't think Cedric hit it in him, or if he did they're was a delay in cover.


Murphy kicked out of it at Super Showdown if memory serves me right.

I haven't been keeping up much with 205 Live as of late. I'll have to watch Nese vs. Alexander when I get the chance. And though it's heel vs. heel for now, I do like that Nese and Murphy do have a long standing partnership, so you can at least play with that a little.

It sucks because this division was built around Ali and Murphy for the past year. And Ali felt destined to be the guy to take the belt from him. But when Ali got his promotion, it left a big hole in 205 Live that they haven't been able fill yet.


----------



## Lord Trigon

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I can't even remembering Murphy kicking out. I don't think Cedric hit it in him, or if he did they're was a delay in cover.


Murphy is the only one I've seen kick out at Showdown and Cedric sold the shock perfectly. That was a special moment at a huge show so I'm hoping this doesn't become commonplace, even crowds less familiar with Cedric have bought into the Lumbar Check.



TD Stinger said:


> Murphy kicked out of it at Super Showdown if memory serves me right.
> 
> I haven't been keeping up much with 205 Live as of late. I'll have to watch Nese vs. Alexander when I get the chance. And though it's heel vs. heel for now, I do like that Nese and Murphy do have a long standing partnership, so you can at least play with that a little.
> 
> It sucks because this division was built around Ali and Murphy for the past year. And Ali felt destined to be the guy to take the belt from him. But when Ali got his promotion, it left a big hole in 205 Live that they haven't been able fill yet.


To be fair Nese did appear to somewhat get over as a face on the night at least. I guess we'll see how much of that was Cedric's doing.

Very true the stage was clearly set for Ali to finally win the belt at Mania at long last, his move to SD was so sudden and anticlimactic it really hurt 205. I'm happy for him getting more exposure but I kind of hate how it went down artistically - he was "the Heart of 205" and just basically disappeared overnight. Still don't see why he can't make appearances on both shows when LHP and Lio can do Raw.


----------



## Mahmenn

TD Stinger said:


> Murphy kicked out of it at Super Showdown if memory serves me right.
> 
> I haven't been keeping up much with 205 Live as of late. I'll have to watch Nese vs. Alexander when I get the chance. And though it's heel vs. heel for now, I do like that Nese and Murphy do have a long standing partnership, so you can at least play with that a little.
> 
> It sucks because this division was built around Ali and Murphy for the past year. And Ali felt destined to be the guy to take the belt from him. But when Ali got his promotion, it left a big hole in 205 Live that they haven't been able fill yet.


Nese is definitely turning Face , ever since his match with Noam Dar , his character have been acting as such being seemingly more humble than when he counted his abs during his entrances , trash talked and his " I'm better than you" schtick.

It looks like his friend Murphy underestimating then later betraying him was the last straw.


----------



## CM Buck

A fucking jacket? Cedric lost due to a fucking jacket? Cedric bores the absolute shit out of me to the point I skip his matches unless he faces someone I care about, but I read the spoilers and saw he lost due to oney freaking out over a jacket. So I had to watch. And it was as retarded as it sounds


----------



## december_blue

I loved the brawl between Nese & Murphy! And I'm loving Oney Lorcan on 205 Live. He's so intense.

Kinda ready for them to move Mike & Maria onto another show. Ship them off to NXT. They aren't bringing anything of value to 205 Live.


----------



## Lord Trigon

Finally had time to catch up on the past two weeks. Not a whole lot to write home about wrestling wise - other than LHP being awesome in the 6 man tag, I will never understand why these guys get hate on this forum. I understand some might find their kid appeal slightly irritating but they can absolutely light it up in the ring in the ring and Lince and Kalisto have become damn good at waking a crowd on a mic. They're a fun opening match act, to act like they contribute nothing is just ignorant.

I like this suddenly-psycho Oney, high hopes for a gimmick match feud between him and Cedric. I loved him screaming about his jacket to Cedric's total confusion. The randomness.

Mike is officially the Baron Corbin of 205. :lol


----------



## Penny07

Welp Tony Nese is the new CW champion. Good for Buddy putting his mate over at Mania. I thought the way they minimized their match to plug the main event was tasteless, but anyway. Hoping for a Murphy call up to SD Live possibly.


----------



## TheFeitan

Penny07 said:


> Welp Tony Nese is the new CW champion. Good for Buddy putting his mate over at Mania. I thought the way they minimized their match to plug the main event was tasteless, but anyway. Hoping for a Murphy call up to SD Live possibly.


Well they clearly dont respect the 205 roster.


----------



## Penny07

Nese won the rematch with Murphy, in which was an excellent match with great storytelling. Arguably the greatest match in 205 history imo. Up their with Murphy Ali last year. I Think it is time to move Murphy up to the main roster. SD Live would prob be the perfect spot for him.


----------



## DammitChrist

I think Tony Nese vs Buddy Murphy tonight is my new MOTY for 205 Live :trips8

That was a very good main-event. Kudos to both men for delivering a classic tonight :clap


----------



## sailord

DammitC said:


> I think Tony Nese vs Buddy Murphy tonight is my new MOTY for 205 Live :trips8
> 
> That was a very good main-event. Kudos to both men for delivering a classic tonight :clap


Also happy the crowd seemed really into also. You have to think they had to have been hella tired if they went to every show during the weekend


----------



## Penny07

WWE just announced Buddy Murphy well face Velventeen Dream for the North American NXT Championship next Wed. Interesting devleopment. Not againgst Murphy winning the NXT title. Seeing he never acheived that. But kinda want to see him move forward so well see.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205. 

— Caught up with the CW Title match at 'Mania in prep for this. Okay match. The CW Title match is usually low key the best in ring match of a whole show but I didn't think that there. Some of the action was good but the match felt like it had no real structure and the finish just sorta.... happened. I wasn't particularly emotionally invested in this anyway which probably didn't help. I would have liked to have seen Murphy retain here too really, as he really has been one of the best wrestlers in WWE for the last year or two now but that whole time has been spent with him on 205 Live which no one is watching. They finally got eyes on Murphy and they had him lose in uninspiring fashion. Fucks sake. I hope after his loss here again that it means he is going to SDL or Raw, I don't have much hope for him getting into the Main Event but I'd be happy to see him chase a US or Intercontinental title.

— I didn't think the rematch on this show was really any better, either. If this is Murphy's swan song to 205 Live I'd much rather have sent him out of the door looking strong, even on his back. Instead they portrayed him like a scoundrel instead and had Neese kick out of Murphy's most protected moves for no real reason, something which feels unnecessary as before the 'Mania win I don't ever remember seeing Neese put over particularly strong.

— In terms of the B-Side, I guess yay at least it isn't another Lucha House Party match? But I don't know if this is any better. I feel like if Gulak was properly handled he could be one of the top heels in the entire company. Dude has charisma, dude has a pretty unique look in the WWE landscape and a pretty unique style in the WWE landscape which he has really finely crafted to create a really complete feeling character. However he has been drifting aimlessly through 205 Live so long dude has no momentum whatsoever. He usually has quite a prominent role on 205 Live, but never really any important one. If that makes sense?

— I guess in some ways the same is with Gallagher. I still remember that match from Fastlane two years ago, that is how much that match stuck with me. The fact it still resonates with me and the fact I still go back and watch that match from time to time makes it unquestionable to me that it is one of my favourite WWE matches ever. Gallagher has a great style which compliments his gimmick and he really showed what he could do in that match but he is basically the lower card of a brand that is barely higher in stock than Main Event and I just think that is a real shame. I hope that if they do shave the top off of 205 Live in the shuffle and take guys like Gulak, Alexander and Murphy that will clear the way to give Gallagher a push again.


----------



## Lord Trigon

Lemme try an remember it from last night...

One up regarding Gallagher's face turn is I'll get to hear his theme more. Sooo much cooler than Gulak's.

Murphy leaving pretty much confirmed, pretty much everything he's done since turning on Nese has been designed to give Tony the rub on the way out - I mean, I don't remember seeing anyone else full-on kicking out of Murphy's Law. I don't know what more Buddy could've done to set him up as champion beyond get squashed or retire for him so it's all on Tony now. Good luck to him, he'll need it with that voice... 

And I just realized if Drew is busy with Humberto/Jack and Oney is busy with Cedric the remaining heels are either Daivari or... Mike Kanellis. :lol

Great main event, not sure I'm as high on it as others but I still enjoyed it a lot. Noticeable "205" chants and did the "USA" chanters get booed? I'm Australian and even I thought the chants were justified, the Aussie fans clearly started that shit. :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

What with Ali on SmackDown already, and now with Alexander moving to RAW and Murphy to SmackDown I'm legit debating if I should even try to get back into watching 205 Live at all or if I should just stick to the main roster shows, NXT and NXT UK.


----------



## TD Stinger

Reservoir Angel said:


> What with Ali on SmackDown already, and now with Alexander moving to RAW and Murphy to SmackDown I'm legit debating if I should even try to get back into watching 205 Live at all or if I should just stick to the main roster shows, NXT and NXT UK.


Depends on if 205 Live reloads after this. They stock piled some new signings recently like Trevor Lee, Gaarza Jr., DJZ, ACH, Kushida, etc. So I'm expecting some of those names to come to 205 Live eventually.

But 205 took a big hit when Ali left and took an even bigger one with Murphy leaving, though it was time for him to go. Same with Alexander.


----------



## Chris22

Drew Gulak just HAS to be the next Cruiserweight Champion!!!! I've only been waiting since 205Live started!


----------



## safc-scotty

Chris22 said:


> Drew Gulak just HAS to be the next Cruiserweight Champion!!!! I've only been waiting since 205Live started!


Gulak seems like the obvious choice as next champ, probably needs to regain a bit of momentum but that won't be hard as he's the best character on the show. 

Oney is looking like a great pick up for 205 after his performances in the last two weeks, both matches were fun tonight and I'd argue this was the best show in a while. I imagine Nese/Daivari is more likely to take place on 205 than on the MITB kickoff show, which, to be honest, will likely lead to them having a better match with more time. The shoe is desperate for some new blood though, Carrillo and Oney will provide some fresh feuds/matches but that'll quickly run out.


----------



## Pizzamorg

New 205. 

— Other than the atrocious commentary and the fact the match ran a little long, I ended up really enjoying that Gulak Carillo match. Gulak drew out probably the best performance HC has had on 205 Live and it was an especial surprise how much I enjoyed this given I have no investment in this Gulak/Carillo/Gallagher story at all.

— The Lorcan/Daviri match on the other hand was pretty uninspiring. Given the way in which Lorcan has been positioned for the last few weeks, I was surprised to see him lose here and lose in the fashion that he did. I hope this doesn't mean he is now gonna go back to NXT to job.

— I also don't really care about this Kinellis/Tozawa feud, but I will say Kendrick came across surprisingly charismatic in this segment.


----------



## TheGoodCoach

Big shout out to Kanellis and Tazawa this week. They put on a hell of a match


----------



## kingnoth1n

Fun athletic match between Tozawa and Kanellis I agree with a bat shit crazy spot 1:45 in


----------



## RiverFenix

^Such a ridiculous spot for a nothing match.


----------



## kingnoth1n

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Such a ridiculous spot for a nothing match.


Kind of the tale of 205 Live tbh. But man I enjoy the in ring content that I have been watching here recently.


----------



## december_blue

It's always fun when they have the UK guys on 205 Live. Ligero vs. Nese in the main event owned.


----------



## december_blue

Fatal 5-way tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130942784377184258


----------



## DammitChrist

The main-event for 205 Live tonight was good! I thought it was one of the better matches from the show this year so far 



Spoiler: Results



Man, I was expecting either Ariya Daivari or Mike Kanellis to win throughout the whole Fatal-5-Way match. However, I was NOT expecting Akira Tozawa to end up being the one to win in the end :mark:

I'm happy for Tozawa! Hopefully, his push continues to last 

I'm loving the friendship between Akira Tozawa and Brian Kendrick too! I hope this alliance lasts for a long time. They seem to have developed good chemistry together on-screen, and both men seem to respect the hell out of each other; so it was cool watching both men as former foes wrestling in friendly competition while also attacking each other aggressively :nice

I wasn't expecting Ariya Daivari to take the fall though :wow


----------



## sailord

Good main event so far missed face Jack Gallagher tho I did like him as a heel


----------



## Mahmenn

Happy birthday to The Brian Kendrick ! I hope he gets to be in WWE 2K20 without the hobo beard tho


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow anyone else see Gable vs Gallagher? damn what a match, Gable was finally able to show what he can do if given enough time, you could tell at the start the audience didn't give a shit but they was won over by the end of the match. Gallagher looked like he'd been through a war, marks all over his body, both guys gave it their all in this match.

The ending looked like it may have been a botch, cause it seemed like Gallagher was supposed to make it back inside the ring but didn't get in all the way and the ref called for the bell.


----------



## safc-scotty

SAMCRO said:


> Wow anyone else see Gable vs Gallagher? damn what a match, Gable was finally able to show what he can do if given enough time, you could tell at the start the audience didn't give a shit but they was won over by the end of the match. Gallagher looked like he'd been through a war, marks all over his body, both guys gave it their all in this match.
> 
> The ending looked like it may have been a botch, cause it seemed like Gallagher was supposed to make it back inside the ring but didn't get in all the way and the ref called for the bell.


Haven't had a chance to watch yet but looking forward to it, heard good things about that match and the fatal 4 way main event! 

I'm personally really happy Gable is on 205, he's going to be a great addition to the show and they really needed new blood after losing Ali, Cedric and Murphy. I know there's Lorcan and Carrillo but they're really having to build themselves from the ground up, whereas you'd imagine Gable could be involved in the title picture straight away.


----------



## RiverFenix

Gable should still compete on main show as well - I'd love to have a CW and IC/US dual champion. Even give us a CW champ that is one half of tag champs or something.


----------



## sailord

SAMCRO said:


> Wow anyone else see Gable vs Gallagher? damn what a match, Gable was finally able to show what he can do if given enough time, you could tell at the start the audience didn't give a shit but they was won over by the end of the match. Gallagher looked like he'd been through a war, marks all over his body, both guys gave it their all in this match.
> 
> The ending looked like it may have been a botch, cause it seemed like Gallagher was supposed to make it back inside the ring but didn't get in all the way and the ref called for the bell.


That match and the main event and the and the smackdown dark match where the best matches in person.


----------



## SAMCRO

I love the new meaner ruthless Gulak, with the slicked back hair, longer beard and black trunks, he's moving away from the campaign for a better 205 Live stuff and getting more serious and focused. I REALLY wanna see Gulak win the CW title this year at some point, he has to.


----------



## safc-scotty

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Gable should still compete on main show as well - I'd love to have a CW and IC/US dual champion. Even give us a CW champ that is one half of tag champs or something.


That's a good idea and I wondering if they're actually going to do it because I read that Gable was on Smackdown in some backstage segment as well?

I'd have loved to have seen Murphy answer one of Rollins' open challenges when he was CW champ.


----------



## hypnobitch

205 Live blows away anything on RAW and Smackdown presently. 
It is sad that WWE themselves set it up to fail though and that it is often looked on by many fans as irrelevant when in reality it is far better than the joke product of RAW and Smackdown.

With 205 live I feel like I am watching a wrestling show with wrestling characters and they keep it fresher and less repetitive than RAW and Smackdown even with a much smaller pool of talent. 

I like Chad Gable getting into the mix, he is a great talent and he clearly was not being used much on the other show.
I also hope Drew Gulak gets his moment to win the championship soon, that guy is a hidden gem in my opinion, a fantastic in ring wrestler that looks good and has transitioned into getting the entertainment factor side of his act down after coming from a in ring specific indie background. 
Seldom do you get a bad Drew Gulak match, the man is passion in the ring and quite the funny guy away from it.


----------



## hypnobitch

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Gable should still compete on main show as well - I'd love to have a CW and IC/US dual champion. Even give us a CW champ that is one half of tag champs or something.


Apparently Gable and Apollo Crews was getting rave reviews for their house show matches against Daniel Bryan and Rowan and coincidentally we saw Gable in a backstage segment checking out Apollo Crews this week. 

So hopefully the future is bright in that Gable and Apollo can be a great addition to the tag team ranks as both guys are fantastic talents that should have that talent utilised properly instead of being battle royal fodder. 
Also Gable also competing in the cruiserweight division could be a crossover element as he would so shine with the hard working talented cruiserweight crew.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

SAMCRO said:


> Wow anyone else see Gable vs Gallagher? damn what a match, Gable was finally able to show what he can do if given enough time, you could tell at the start the audience didn't give a shit but they was won over by the end of the match. Gallagher looked like he'd been through a war, marks all over his body, both guys gave it their all in this match.
> 
> The ending looked like it may have been a botch, cause it seemed like Gallagher was supposed to make it back inside the ring but didn't get in all the way and the ref called for the bell.


That poor ginger bleed so much :lol

It was a great match. I agree that wasn't the finish. However, Chad may still have been scheduled to win; I'm not sure. Perhaps Goldberg's concussion had the ref nervous and he called it. I also saw Gable asking for the mic and the ref said no. Still, it's an easy story to go with so hopefully they're both healthy and can have some more matches.


----------



## SAMCRO

hypnobitch said:


> 205 Live blows away anything on RAW and Smackdown presently.
> It is sad that WWE themselves set it up to fail though and that it is often looked on by many fans as irrelevant when in reality it is far better than the joke product of RAW and Smackdown.
> 
> With 205 live I feel like I am watching a wrestling show with wrestling characters and they keep it fresher and less repetitive than RAW and Smackdown even with a much smaller pool of talent, when its so much better than both of those shows combined.
> 
> I like Chad Gable getting into the mix, he is a great talent and he clearly was not being used much on the other show.
> I also hope Drew Gulak gets his moment to win the championship soon, that guy is a hidden gem in my opinion, a fantastic in ring wrestler that looks good and has transitioned into getting the entertainment factor side of his act down after coming from a in ring specific indie background.
> Seldom do you get a bad Drew Gulak match, the man is passion in the ring and quite the funny guy away from it.


Yeah so true, its a shame we get Raw and SDL on tv while this show gets hidden away on the Network with hardly anyone watching it.

One thing i love about 205 Live is they actually treat it like a sport, like last night with the slow motion replays of the finish trying to get different angles on the shoulders. Thats like something you'd see in a real sports game, hopefully thats how SDL starts becoming when it moves to Fox.


----------



## TD Stinger

OK I haven't watched 205 in months but the Gable debut had me intrigued.

Wow. He showcased a side of him I didn't even know he had. Him and Gallagher wrestled such a fun match. It was almost like watching a Japanese match at times with the crowd as they would be quiet but react to every spot respectively. And Gable with his Suplexes looked like a star and Gallagher is a beast himself. Even the countout finish to me was fine because it means this should continue.

Can't say I'll watch every week but I'll sure be keeping an eye on Gable.

And the the Fatal Four Way main event, holy shit, that was awesome too. That spot where Tozawa cannonballed off the apron into Gulak and Carillo hit the twisting dive onto Oney was awesome. They had the crowd in the palm of their hands through their effort alone.


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> OK I haven't watched 205 in months but the Gable debut had me intrigued.
> 
> Wow. He showcased a side of him I didn't even know he had. Him and Gallagher wrestled such a fun match. It was almost like watching a Japanese match at times with the crowd as they would be quiet but react to every spot respectively. And Gable with his Suplexes looked like a star and Gallagher is a beast himself. Even the countout finish to me was fine because it means this should continue.
> 
> Can't say I'll watch every week but I'll sure be keeping an eye on Gable.
> 
> And the the Fatal Four Way main event, holy shit, that was awesome too. That spot where Tozawa cannonballed off the apron into Gulak and Carillo hit the twisting dive onto Oney was awesome. They had the crowd in the palm of their hands through their effort alone.


Yeah usually the 205 Live crowd is kinda quiet and not really invested into the CW's but man did that main event wake them up and even got them chanting "205! 205!". It really felt like during this match the CW's won the fans over and is finally making fans realize "hey these guys are fucking awesome why are we watching this other shit for?".


----------



## CM Buck

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah usually the 205 Live crowd is kinda quiet and not really invested into the CW's but man did that main event wake them up and even got them chanting "205! 205!". It really felt like during this match the CW's won the fans over and is finally making fans realize "hey these guys are fucking awesome why are we watching this other shit for?".


The finish really fucking torpedoed all that goodwill though. There had to be a better way to get to a 3 way surely.

Gable Gallagher was awesome. Kota should take notes on that German. That's how you do a destructive German without nearly snapping your neck damn it


----------



## thorwold

Could anyone make out what they were chanting as the show went off the air?

Also, better episode than usual this week. Two awesome matches to start and finish (shame both had screwy finishes, though I'm not sure the first one was _meant_ to end that way? I feel like it was a botch, but even if it was it could extend the feud to more matches which on the evidence of that one would be no bad thing) and Nigel absolutely made that tag match in the middle. He really is the best :lol

I really, really, really don't know why they insist on continuing to shoot this live after Smackdown. I mean is it really just for the name?? Could they not see the infinitely better reactions it got when they were filming it earlier during the MMC? Why was that not a good thing??????


----------



## sailord

thorwold said:


> Could anyone make out what they were chanting as the show went off the air?
> 
> Also, better episode than usual this week. Two awesome matches to start and finish (shame both had screwy finishes, though I'm not sure the first one was _meant_ to end that way? I feel like it was a botch, but even if it was it could extend the feud to more matches which on the evidence of that one would be no bad thing) and Nigel absolutely made that tag match in the middle. He really is the best :lol
> 
> I really, really, really don't know why they insist on continuing to shoot this live after Smackdown. I mean is it really just for the name?? Could they not see the infinitely better reactions it got when they were filming it earlier during the MMC? Why was that not a good thing??????


I was there they were chanting rock paper scissors


----------



## SAMCRO

thorwold said:


> Could anyone make out what they were chanting as the show went off the air?
> 
> Also, better episode than usual this week. Two awesome matches to start and finish (shame both had screwy finishes, though I'm not sure the first one was _meant_ to end that way? I feel like it was a botch, but even if it was it could extend the feud to more matches which on the evidence of that one would be no bad thing) and Nigel absolutely made that tag match in the middle. He really is the best :lol
> 
> I really, really, really don't know why they insist on continuing to shoot this live after Smackdown. I mean is it really just for the name?? Could they not see the infinitely better reactions it got when they were filming it earlier during the MMC? Why was that not a good thing??????


I assume they want it on after SDL so they can sell the tickets for a bit more since they're getting 2 shows back to back when they buy tickets for SDL, its likely just that. 

I do agree they'd be much better off at Fullsail airing on thursday nights or even before or after NXT.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think the best thing for them is not so much to put them in Full Sail or anything but just have them before SD is aired. They did that when the MMC was on. And it made the show that much better. Plus being around the main roster gives these guys some chances for some PPV spotlight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

TD Stinger said:


> I think the best thing for them is not so much to put them in Full Sail or anything but just have them before SD is aired. They did that when the MMC was on. And it made the show that much better. Plus being around the main roster gives these guys some chances for some PPV spotlight.


100%. The crowd reactions were so much better because they were fresh and not coming off 2 hours of being a Smackdown audience. Also, a lot of people leave the arena after Smackdown because of work/school the next day. It has been unfair to the cruisers sometimes when they have had great matches but the crowd couldn't give them the response they deserved.

I tuned out of 205 Live when Cedric and Murphy left, and we had a Nese/Daivari feud. But with Gable's debut and the Fatal 4 Way, the roster is back to featuring wrestlers I like- Tozawa, Gulak, Carillo and Lorcan... all of them would be great opponents for Nese.

And speaking of Nese... I've been on his case for being vanilla as hell, but that backstage interview he did on this episode might have been one of his best promos to date. Confident and passionate. Combine that with his stellar wrestling ability, and Nese might be able to turn my opinion of him around.

Great episode, glad to see 205 getting its form back.


----------



## sailord

In the main event for this episode they we're really trying out new camera angles during the match. I wonder if they testing out new angles before smackdown goes to fox they just testing it on 205


----------



## CM Buck

What a fantastic main event by tozowa and nese. Unfortunately lorcan can no longer be taken seriously by me. I'll forever be laughing at HOW DOES IT FEEL it was so wonderfully hammy but so stupid


----------



## safc-scotty

Another good episode but I'm a bit disappointed that we've had no Gable for the two weeks after his debut. If he's not on next week then I imagine they're going to run with him/Apollo as a team on Smackdown as opposed to him having a 205 run.


----------



## Chris22

So freaking ecstatic that Drew Gulak is finally the Cruiserweight Champion!!

That flawless english in that promo from Tozawa though! Nakamura who? Asuka who? Haha!


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, here are my thoughts about the main-event:



Spoiler: About the 6-tag match






> Honestly, I wasn't expecting this match to be THAT much fun :done
> 
> I actually like how every wrestler in this main-event ALL had something going on with them, and how there were also interesting dynamics between some of the guys involved.
> 
> - Tony Nese and Drew Gulak were progressing their feud over the Cruiserweight title by attempting to get the better of each other
> 
> - Mike Kanellis wanted to avenge his humiliation from last night by trying to win this match so that he can impress Maria, and get out of his losing streak
> 
> - Oney Lorcan and Ariya Daivari still fucking hate each other to the point where they want to tear each other apart while progressing their intense rivalry; especially after the former ambushed the latter backstage last week
> 
> - Jack Gallagher is competing against a former long-time friend of his in Drew Gulak
> 
> - This was Gulak's first wrestling match since winning the Cruiserweight title
> 
> - Gallagher and Kanellis may have started a feud here after tonight
> 
> - There were a couple of points where the crowd made fun of Kanellis with their chants for not having his wife at ringside with him
> 
> - Nese and Gulak started out this match, but the latter tagged out quickly so that he wouldn't give away their ppv match at Extreme Rules to kick off this main-event
> 
> - Oney and Daivari kept trying to attack each other throughout this match every chance they got whenever one of them was the legal man or the illegal man
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  cool moment in match
> 
> 
> 
> I cheered when Jack Gallagher brought back his umbrella prop for the Mary Poppins Umbrella dive :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody really looked bad in the finish of this 6-tag match too, especially after what happened afterwards. What a chaotic ending to the show :done
> 
> I wouldn't mind at all if there was a rematch after how the show closed






Yea, that 6-tag main-event was very good 

What a chaotic ending for 205 Live this week :done

I honestly wouldn't mind at all if they did a rematch at some point after the way the show closed tonight :mark:

Edit:

For the record, the opening Tornado tag match was pretty decent :nice

Tonight was a solid episode


----------



## TyBerns

ONEY RULES! Killer match with Daivari who has really stepped up since his return! Love that Kendrick is getting pushed again! The Singh Brothers was one of the better signings to the 205 roster they are a very entertaining tag team! As for the title picture I hope Gulak gets passed Nese on Sunday then you get someone like Oney in the title picture could have money feuds with people like Noam Dar, Brian Kendrick, Jack Gallagher, and even Humberto down the line. I think sooner or later we will see Humberto dethrone Gulak down the line for the title. Here is the promo for Nese vs Gulak at Extreme Rules for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship.

https://twitter.com/WWE205Live/status/1149368718721347584


----------



## sailord

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151209494141181953

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151220892124536833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151206902505857024Nice I was there in person for the first one this will be good


----------



## safc-scotty

Very happy Gable is back on 205 tonight, his rematch with Gallagher should be great.

Edit: I thought that was a brilliant in ring promo between Mike Kanellis and Drake Maverick. Was nice to see Drake finally snap back after Mike kept projecting all of his problems onto him. Really good stuff.

Gable/Gallagher was as awesome as anticipated :mark: 205 once again smashing it out of the park with their main event.


----------



## Mateus Tunes

Gallagher is awesome


----------



## CM Buck

Loved the Mike maverick stuff. Probably Mikes best WWE promo ever. And gable vs Gallagher was just fantastic. Gable vs oney or tozowa next please


----------



## Lord Trigon

Damn Gallagher vs Gable... :mark

Okay, this is the time I've had a chance to watch since Buddy got drafted, were there any must-see matches I need to revisit?


----------



## TyBerns

NO FLY ZONE - The Reign of Gulak may reign forever.

The Singh Brothers are one of the plesent additions to the 205 Live roster in recent memory they are a great tag team that can rival The Loser House Party for a bit, love the Bollywood award stealing makes you show how much they care for it and take it seriously. 

Something has been fishy ever since Kendrick joined with Akira a while back I still think the long term goal is for Kendrick to turn on Akira sooner or later, The Brian Kendrick would be a great challenger for Gulak down the line. Gable vs Gallagher put on another classic, Chad should be on 205 full time and bring in the athletic aspect to the Cruiserweight division. They really need there own Takeover special


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, I genuinely believe that 205 Live is the best consistent show that the company has atm. 

That main-event between Jack Gallagher and Chad Gable was very good! It's easily a MOTY candidate from 205 Live :mark:

I'm not even a fan of Mike Kanellis, but this is probably the most I've ever been interested involving him (for now). He was part of a compelling segment with Drake Maverick, which was pretty well done here :wow

Watching Akira Tozawa and Brian Kendrick interact as close allies is always a treat. I love how they went from being bitter enemies in 2017 to being good friends today. Hopefully, this friendship between both men continues for a while longer 



Lord Trigon said:


> Damn Gallagher vs Gable... :mark
> 
> Okay, this is the time I've had a chance to watch since Buddy got drafted, *were there any must-see matches I need to revisit?*


No worries, I'll tell you which matches you can revisit after Buddy Murphy got called up 

Here are some must-see 205 Live matches:

- Oney Lorcan vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 4/16/19)

- Drew Gulak vs Tony Nese (205 Live 4/30/19)

- Akira Tozawa vs Mike Kanellis vs Brian Kendrick vs Oney Lorcan vs Ariya Daivari (205 Live 5/21/19)

- Akira Tozawa vs Oney Lorcan vs Humberto Carrillo vs Drew Gulak (205 Live 6/11/19)

- Tony Nese vs Akira Tozawa vs Drew Gulak (Stomping Grounds)

- Jack Gallagher/Oney Lorcan/Tony Nese vs Mike Kanellis/Ariya Daivari/Drew Gulak (205 Live 7/2/19)

Edit:

For the record, I left out Jack Gallagher vs Chad Gable (205 Live 7/16/19) since I'm assuming that you already watched it recently


----------



## Lord Trigon

DammitC said:


> No worries, I'll tell you which matches you can revisit after Buddy Murphy got called up
> 
> Here are some must-see 205 Live matches:
> 
> - Oney Lorcan vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 4/16/19)
> 
> - Drew Gulak vs Tony Nese (205 Live 4/30/19)
> 
> - Akira Tozawa vs Mike Kanellis vs Brian Kendrick vs Oney Lorcan vs Ariya Daivari (205 Live 5/21/19)
> 
> - Akira Tozawa vs Oney Lorcan vs Humberto Carrillo vs Drew Gulak (205 Live 6/11/19)
> 
> - Tony Nese vs Akira Tozawa vs Drew Gulak (Stomping Grounds)
> 
> - Jack Gallagher/Oney Lorcan/Tony Nese vs Mike Kanellis/Ariya Daivari/Drew Gulak (205 Live 7/2/19)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I left out Jack Gallagher vs Chad Gable (205 Live 7/16/19) since I'm assuming that you already watched it recently


Bless you, sir!


----------



## Pizzamorg

Went back and watched the first Gable/Gallagher match from a month or two back as I know they did a sequel on this week's 205. Gable comes out to complete silence and then he basically gets buried immediately on commentary which isn't a great start but this was actually a pretty great match. I think I read somewhere they botched the finish? But I actually think it worked so well in context with the way in which the match gradually dissolved into nothing but an out and out fight and they so badly wanna keep ripping into one another but then Gallagher gets counted out so they have to stop. I wish 205 Live delivered more stuff like this.


----------



## Pizzamorg

So I just watched the second Gallagher/Gable match. 

Gable is so damn good, like I forgot how good he was. 

I don't think I have seen him wrestle in about two or three years, maybe even longer which is just insane. This guy is clearly at his prime and they are just wasting those years, this could be someone you could build something around and you're just paying him to sit at home, the WWE system is just absolutely bonkers. I mean if this turns into a regular role on 205 Live, at least they are using Gable I guess and this is an environment where potentially he would be allowed to be a top guy. However, just imagine, Cole v Gable for the NXT Title, Gable v Nakamura for the IC or v Styles for the US. Just my God, the sheer sea of incredible talent WWE wastes fucking hurts me man. 

I mean I'd say the same about Gallagher as well but I also get that he isn't your “conventional WWE Superstar” but you look at Gable and that is exactly who you see when you think “Top WWE guy”. 

In terms of the actual match, I mean just... man. It shows WWE can do it if they want to, I guess NXT proves that point. What a sequel, I wouldn't have asked for this combo without context but man these two are making magic. Structurally both matches were very similar with a lot of the same spots but they were just evolved in really imaginative ways. It feels like both guys have really sat down and studied their last encounter, coming into this one well prepared and with gameplans. 

I wonder what is means now given Gable won both matches, I mean maybe he wasn't supposed to win the first won but he did and he won definitively here. I hope it means great things for him.


----------



## TyBerns

In the main event of this weeks episode of 205 LIVE, Isaiah "Swerve" Scott will take on WWE Cruiserweight Champion - Drew Gulak in non-title action!


----------



## safc-scotty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153727616773435392
Mendoza/Carrillo vs LHP as well as Gulak/Scott, tonight's show should be sick!


----------



## sailord

Good main event so far and Looks like Swerve is getting over with the crowd so far


----------



## safc-scotty

205 once again proving to be the best weekly show WWE puts out. LHP vs Mendoza/Carrillo was heaps of fun and Scott/Gulak was a great main event. Was nice to see Swerve get the crowd on side so quick and I would love it if he and Mendoza were on 205 on a full time basis. 

Also, I think the biggest compliment I can give to 205live as a show is the fact that they actually have me excited to watch a Mike Kanellis vs Drake Maverick match next week!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Swerve's first night out and he got over in one match. His moveset is so impressive. A future star for sure!


----------



## CM Buck

I loved loved loved the psychology in the swerve gulak match. For too long seeing guys hit punches and not bust their damn hands but my boy sold it masterfully, ain't nobody does it better


----------



## Lord Trigon

LHP could be doing tag matches like that on Raw. But I guess jobbers for the kids is a more efficient use of them than letting them be exciting. fpalm
But yeah really enjoyed the opener. Such good flippy shit.

Great main event, stiff and I appreciated the story with the hand. Gulak is a fucking beast now, would like to see Swerve return.

When I heard the words NXT vs 205 I was worried they would job my guys out like they did at the CW World's Collide, I'm thankful they did not let the champion lose here.

As much of a new found appreciation as I have for him, I don't want Mike to win next week. I don't want the guy booked as the biggest joke on the main roster anywhere near the CW title, that is a burial of the brand on its own.


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw the last couple main events of Gable vs. Gallagher and Gulak vs. Swerve. Great stuff.


----------



## safc-scotty

TD Stinger said:


> Saw the last couple main events of Gable vs. Gallagher and Gulak vs. Swerve. Great stuff.


The LHP vs Mendoza/Carrillo match was a real fun opener on the last episode if you get the chance to watch it. Had a bit of a similar feel to the Almas/Mysterio Smackdown matches from earlier this year where you could tell they really enjoyed working each other.


----------



## Punkamaniac

I can't even watch this week's 205 Live on the Network as it's out of sync. :sadbecky


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I didn't realize that Humberto Carrillo speaks perfect English. The guy is a potential ace.


----------



## december_blue

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I didn't realize that Humberto Carrillo speaks perfect English. The guy is a potential ace.


There's so much star potential there if he can put it all together.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Although I haven't cared about the feud at all, I watched the Unsanctioned Match for this week's episode as I wanted to see Maverick back in the ring again. A pretty disappointing match, it went on for absolutely ever and the finish was rubbish. Although, I guess it worked in positioning the characters in the right places for heel/face dynamics for the crowd to process.


----------



## Ger

Pizzamorg said:


> Although I haven't cared about the feud at all, I watched the Unsanctioned Match for this week's episode as I wanted to see Maverick back in the ring again. A pretty disappointing match, it went on for absolutely ever and the finish was rubbish. Although, I guess it worked in positioning the characters in the right places for heel/face dynamics for the crowd to process.


There was some effort, but in the very end it was just overselling by Drake and then Mike knocking out himself. Most of the moves just before the end were ... pffff. Got no word for that.

I saw, what they were trying to do, but it looked out of place. I am close to say the match looked fake, but ok, it could have been worse.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Ger said:


> There was some effort, but in the very end it was just overselling by Drake and then Mike knocking out himself. Most of the moves just before the end were ... pffff. Got no word for that.
> 
> I saw, what they were trying to do, but it looked out of place. I am close to say the match looked fake, but ok, it could have been worse.


Within a PG Product, matches like this have no place. I know there have been exceptions but the amount of creativity required to really make something like this work, doesn't seem worth the effort. 

Maverick wanted to make this seem like he was being brutalised but he was taking the same stuff people take in every regular match so it came across as silly. I know they can argue "Maverick is not a wrestler" in that weird kayfabe logic of wrestlers being superhuman (a wrestler brushes against the ref, a regular human, and the ref falls through time and space) so the damage is somehow much worse for him but again, it is just silly. 

And silly is the last thing this match wanted to come across as.


----------



## Piers

Lorcan's finisher is terrible, Nakamura uses almost the same move just to set up people for his Kinshasa.

He should use the Running blockbuster he used on NXT


----------



## TyBerns

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Lorcan's finisher is terrible, Nakamura uses almost the same move just to set up people for his Kinshasa.
> 
> He should use the Running blockbuster he used on NXT


ONEY RULES! Lorcan vs Gulak is going to be a killer match at Summerslam, hoping it makes the main card. The Daivari storyline with Lince could be really interesting if they go down that route, I would love to see The Loser House Party split up and make Ariya into a star by being a manipulator. Would love to see Gable get back on 205 after Summerslam to feud with Gulak.


----------



## safc-scotty

3 matches announced for tonight:

Tozawa vs Gallagher
LHP vs Daivari and The Singh Bros (Humberto replaces Gran Metalik after Metalik was attacked backstage before the show)
Gulak vs Oney for the Cruiserweight Championship (Rematch based on the fact Gulak used an illegal throat punch at Summerslam)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161350072623357953

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161401127432118272
I'm quite interested to see where this Lince thing is heading - will he turn on the LHP or are we getting swerved and Humberto will be the one turning?


----------



## CM Buck

What a fantastic psychological main event. It's a shame the crowd wasn't in to it but that was great technical wrestling


----------



## Chris22

I'm soooo excited to see Angel Garza on 205Live!! i wonder if it'll be a one time appearance, i'd happily watch him on the show every week.


----------



## Mahmenn

I wanted to see Kendrick in that tag match , guess Im gonna have to wait a bit more to see him in a meaningful match again


----------



## december_blue

Oooh, I guess Nese is a heel again now. He was the final pick for Gulak's team.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163190169115254789


----------



## CM Buck

Asinity is a word?


----------



## december_blue

So...uh, what's this rumor about 205 Live ending in October and getting folded into either NXT or SD? Any truth to it?


----------



## DammitChrist

december_blue said:


> So...uh, what's this rumor about 205 Live ending in October and getting folded into either NXT or SD? Any truth to it?


Honestly, I REALLY hope that they don't lay a finger on 205 Live after seeing that main-event tonight :sodone

I'd rather they not dare to ruin/cancel the show anytime soon


----------



## TyBerns

DammitC said:


> Honestly, I REALLY hope that they don't lay a finger on 205 Live after seeing that main-event tonight :sodone
> 
> I'd rather they not dare to ruin/cancel the show anytime soon


Really hope Garza and Swerve are now apart of the 205 LIVE roster full time, Garza working with Humberto and Swerve eventually challenging Gulak for the title will do great things for the Cruiserweight Division. Excited to see where the Daivari/LHP story goes next week, will Lince Dirado turn his back? Also Kendrick and Jacky boy, I smell a heel turn coming from The Brian Kendrick I wish they would push him more and give him some wins


----------



## wwetna1

I can see this being taped after SD come October and pieced together with the studio show kinda like Sunday Heat used to be when they were on MTV. Give 205 a different look and feel but a bit more exposure.


----------



## TD Stinger

Heard good things about the 10 Man Tag this week. We'll have to watch it later when I find time.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Oh fuck has Kushida already been moved to 205?


----------



## december_blue

Pizzamorg said:


> Oh fuck has Kushida already been moved to 205?


It's not clear yet if it'll be a regular thing or if he'll just appear occasionally like Angel Garza & Isaiah Scott.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Anyone else not able to watch the latest 205 on the Network? I just get a black box with the loading circle indefinitely, no matter how many times I refresh.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Pizzamorg said:


> Anyone else not able to watch the latest 205 on the Network? I just get a black box with the loading circle indefinitely, no matter how many times I refresh.


I watched it late last week without an issue.


----------



## Even Flow

> The word making the rounds backstage at the Smackdown taping in San Francisco is that 205 Live will be shifted to Fridays at 10 PM on the WWE Network as of next week, Friday 10/4, so the plan is to still tape the series after Smackdown goes off the air.
> 
> Triple H recently noted in a Newsweek interview that 205 Live would now fall under the NXT umbrella. We are told that behind the scenes, that is true as well as the series is now the responsibility of the NXT Creative Team.


https://www.pwinsider.com/article.php?id=129829&p=1


----------



## Piers

I have been enjoying Garza's presence a lot lately, I hope he stays on the show full time.

Tony Nese already back as a heel with Gulak is retarded. He turned face in April because he was tired of being mistreated by Murphy and now he's with Gulak after he took the belt from him ? Who writes this shit ?


----------



## Mahmenn

Kendrick's promo sounded like a worked shoot , WWE definitely did not respect him so far. They wished fucking Nia Jqx happy birthday ( they were both born in may 29th) and ignored him when he's been one of their solid hands for decades and a former champion.


----------



## december_blue

It's official. It's going to Fridays as of this week.



> Beginning this Friday, Oct. 4, The Most Exciting Hour on Television is moving to Friday nights. As part of WWE Premiere Week, the home of the Cruiserweights —WWE 205 Live — is moving to Fridays at 10/9 C, streaming live on the award-winning WWE Network.
> 
> At the conclusion of Friday Night SmackDown on FOX, tune in to WWE Network to see WWE Cruiserweight Champion Drew Gulak, Oney Lorcan, Humberto Carrillo, Tony Nese and all your favorite Cruiserweights in an hour of action that will leave you breathless.
> 
> Don’t miss WWE 205 Live, Fridays at 10/9 C, streaming live on the award-winning WWE Network.
> 
> https://www.wwe.com/article/wwe-205-live-moving-to-fridays


----------



## SparrowPrime

The WWE Cruiserweight championship has officially been renamed to the NXT Cruiserweight championship on wwe.com


----------



## DammitChrist

Hey, is 205 Live available on the Network atm? 


I tried looking for it last night after Smackdown ended, but I never saw the advertised episode get uploaded then.

Edit:

Oh, never mind. Last night’s episode got canceled.


----------



## CM Buck

I like this Kendrick kanellis pairing. Means I can skip 2 things at once


----------



## Mahmenn

Why do they keep putting Kendrick in teams tho


----------



## Punkamaniac

Just let Kendrick go solo ffs.

One thing I did like though about Kanellis though is at least he didn't attack Towaza in his wrestling gear.


----------



## Psychosocial

Gulak, Tozawa, and Carrillo all got drafted, Kanellis wants his release, Rush is on NXT...

How much longer before they cancel this show?


----------



## americanoutlaw

Psychosocial said:


> Gulak, Tozawa, and Carrillo all got drafted, Kanellis wants his release, Rush is on NXT...
> 
> How much longer before they cancel this show?


205 live is part of NXT


----------



## Psychosocial

americanoutlaw said:


> 205 live is part of NXT


They have their own separate show with barely 5 people on it at this point. They're surely preparing to cancel it since they're moving people around to other brands now.


----------



## thorwold

Yeah, with all those guys gone to Raw and Smackdown I'm wondering about the future too. I guess they have a bunch of guys in NXT they could fill the show out with, but considering you've just off loaded two of the only guys who could fairly consistently get a reaction, and one who they seemed to be grooming to be the next number 1 guy on the brand... Seems like sort of a death knell.


----------



## Mahmenn

Lio Rush as top babyface Champion is the way to go , he is young , charismatic and brash which is refreshing for a Face , not sure why they had him opening the show tho I feel like it made the result of his match a little too obvious


Another very good worked shoot promo by the man with a plan who made a badass entrance and got a good heel heat from the crowd , hopefully this doesnt lead up to another irrelevant non title angle Kendrick vs Maverick feud , it would hurt the credibility of the whole cruiserweight division even more ( Kanellis vs Maverick was pretty embarassing too)

Isaiah Swerve Scott is really fun to watch.
Pretty good 205 Live overrall.

The cruiserweights should compete more often on several brands like they used to back when the division returned , otherwise they will have a hard time getting really over


----------



## DammitChrist

Tonight's episode of 205 Live did a great job introducing/hyping up the new cruiserweights with the likes of Isaiah Scott, Raul Mendoza, and Angel Garza. It's definitely looking like they'll be featured more on the show now 

Whoever is a fellow fan of Lio Rush should probably give this episode a watch. 

Lio was on the show for about a half-hour, and he just killed it tonight with his verbal work. Lio should be on commentary more often, especially after hearing him come up with multiple clever roasts (along with the fact that he also attempted to put over both Tony Nese and Raul Mendoza as credible challengers during their match). 

I really want them to continue letting Lio talk more often 

Plus, I really hope that they actually give Brian Kendrick a bigger push now that he's a solo heel again :drose


----------



## Psychosocial

Are they keeping this show alive because of some easy money from an international TV deal in some random country? The crowd was absolutely dead for this last night and that Kendrick promo was the drizzling shits. There's an easy solution on what to do with the roster there, just move the few of them to NXT or use them as cannon fodder for the main roster if nothing else. There isn't any real good reason to keep this thing running anymore, they've long ago killed 205 and it's practically a zombie at this point.


----------



## Mahmenn

Psychosocial said:


> Are they keeping this show alive because of some easy money from an international TV deal in some random country? The crowd was absolutely dead for this last night and that Kendrick promo was the drizzling shits. There's an easy solution on what to do with the roster there, just move the few of them to NXT or use them as cannon fodder for the main roster if nothing else. There isn't any real good reason to keep this thing running anymore, they've long ago killed 205 and it's practically a zombie at this point.


It sure wasnt Kendrick's best delivery on the mic , however he was able to get the crowd involved so calling it terrible is a stretch.
I do agree on the fact that 205 seems to be on its last legs tho , Lio Rush can save it , they could bring some cw talents from the main roster or NXT to feud with him , having more established names can make the title matter again.


----------



## safc-scotty

Really nice main event between Lio and Mendoza, topped off a fun night of wrestling!


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191496311700434950


----------



## Psychosocial

FFS why not just tape it before or after NXT on Wednesday and air it Friday night?

Nobody is going to a college arena on a Friday night at 9:00 pm to watch cruiserweights wrestle for 45 minutes and be done with it. Bad decision.


----------



## Piers

I really don't get how Garza's finisher is supposed to knock someone out


----------



## Mahmenn

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I really don't get how Garza's finisher is supposed to knock someone out


That is probably the ugliest looking finisher I've seen in years


----------



## Piers

No episode this week ?


----------



## DammitChrist

They Call Him Y2J said:


> No episode this week ?


Nah, last night’s episode of 205 Live got cancelled.


----------



## december_blue

Garza vs. Nese tonight. Should be amazing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213230347220963329


----------



## toontownman

I guess writing to WWE makes more sense than posting here but I am beyond pissed off at how much they dropped the ball with this show. I simply don't get it. Even in spite of never being given the proper chance and planning it was still one of the best hours of wrestling going this time last year. Yet they have still managed to completely ruin this show. They won't use Drake Maverick on the main roster why the hell isn't he still on 205, is he even still GM?

The tie into NXT makes sense but if anything its hurt 205 as the weekly show seems meaningless as it feels anything exciting or important will happen on NXT or at a takeover not on 205. Like most things in WWE its easily fixable and this show could go back to its hey day and be even better but it wont. It is only a matter of time before it becomes Smackdowns B show. If 205 had to go then I hope they would capitilize by making it a NXT secondary show with the crusierweights and a few other NXT matches. It would be good exposure for NXT talents in front of the bigger crowd.


----------



## Piers

So Mansoor is using the One-Winged Angel now...


----------



## december_blue

Finally, Ariya Daivari is coming back to 205 Live. Business is about to pick up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289385740787310593


----------



## december_blue

He's back. Return of the century.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291924277638438912


----------



## Piers

It's incredible they fired Sarah Logan, Eric Young and Drake Maverick but kept Daivari.


----------



## december_blue

They Call Him Y2J said:


> It's incredible they fired Sarah Logan, Eric Young and Drake Maverick but kept Daivari.


I mean, Daivari is a once in a lifetime kind of talent. There's no reason to let him go.


----------



## Piers

december_blue said:


> I mean, Daivari is a once in a lifetime kind of talent. There's no reason to let him go.


I have to admit I thought you were being sarcastic in your previous posts. He's not the worst on 205 Live but he's no EY. My point being that he still has a job while more talented people were fired.


----------



## december_blue

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I have to admit I thought you were being sarcastic in your previous posts. He's not the worst on 205 Live but he's no EY. My point being that he still has a job while more talented people were fired.


Nah, I've been a fan of Ariya Daivari since the Cruiserweight Classic. He's got so much potential and always delivers. You'd really keep guys like EY over him?


----------



## Piers

december_blue said:


> Nah, I've been a fan of Ariya Daivari since the Cruiserweight Classic. He's got so much potential and always delivers. You'd really keep guys like EY over him?


Absolutely. EY didn't get a fair shot in WWE. Back when TNA was watchable, he was one of the best guys they had. Babyface underdog or psycho heel, he can do them all. Also a great performer with a huge moveset and very strong for his size.


----------



## december_blue

Daivari vs. Atlas from 205 Live this week was killer. Definitely worth checking out, especially if any of you have stopped watching 205 Live as of alte.


----------



## december_blue

I'd say Daivari is currently the best talker on 205 Live. Hopefully he'll go over Tehuti Miles.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301983410072834050


----------



## Chris22

december_blue said:


> I'd say Daivari is currently the best talker on 205 Live. Hopefully he'll go over Tehuti Miles.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301983410072834050


I'm so glad Ariya Daivari is back. He's always been a favourite of mine, he's a great talent. He's very nice to look at too!


----------



## december_blue

Chris22 said:


> I'm so glad Ariya Daivari is back. He's always been a favourite of mine, he's a great talent. He's very nice to look at too!


Hell yeah! I'm glad to see another big Ariya Daivari fan on here. He's got so much superstar potential.


----------



## Chris22

Nice 5-way tonight with Curt Stallion, Austin Grey, Tony Nese, Ariya Daivari & Ashante Adonis. I really wasn't expecting Curt Stallion to win though. Pretty huge for him to get a Cruiserweight championship shot so quickly.


----------



## .747925

Forgot this show is still going! NXT's Heat now?


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

I'll never say it enough, as soon as Kendrick ( should have held it for at least 6 months before dropping it to someone like Mustafa Ali) lost the cw belt on the very first episode of 205 and started putting over everyone and their grandmother, it noticeably lowered the stock of the division ( and his too), Mustafa Ali shouldve been the third champion

Geeks and nobodies holding the belt or getting wins against former champions established that pretty much anyone could become the cw champ and that this title ( its not even gold) was an afterthought, even fucking Enzo Amore won this title ffs.

Look at most of the latest champs : Rich Swann ( fired), Tozawa ( buried), Kalisto (catering), Drew Gulak ( buried), Tony Nese ( terrible gimmick), Cedric Alexander ( low charisma and WWE run on life support), Jordan Devlin ( Good wrestler but horrible look and wrestles on NXT UK, show no one watches), Lio Rush(gone), Santos Escobar ( the literal definition of charisma vaacum).


----------



## Chris22

Mansoor & Raul Mendoza had a great match on this week's show, Mansoor is pretty solid in the ring and I always enjoy watching him wrestle. He has also cut his hair shorter which I think looks much better for him. He's also on a win streak since he returned to 205Live in July 2020.


----------



## Piers

Mansoor doesn't seem to have that much of a personality, he's probably still around to please the Saudi Arabia fans.


----------



## Piers

Shouldn't this thread be pinned ? @Brock


----------



## Piers

Man the state of this show...
It used to be my second favorite in the company after NXT a few years ago. Remember the good old days with Neville, TJP, Aries?


----------



## toontownman

I have it on pvr each week and rarely watch it. It is the same people wrestling each week. It is an insult to the viewers and the talent. A real shame and easily redeemable. Just poor and reckless booking. It is clear at this point they are keeping it going until nxt evolve starts. A real shame.

One of the biggest problems was having it at smackdown tapings when the crowd werent into it. Ironically at the cwc this show could be doing well again.

Ultimately it seems like a brand and show Vince was never on board with. When it went back under the nxt banner it seemed like things could improve and thrive again. Sadly it is now the worst it has ever been.


----------



## DammitChrist

It's really a damn shame that 205 Live nowadays is somehow more boring and worse than Raw as a weekly show.

It used to be such a great show to watch in 2018.


----------



## ProWresBlog

205 Live is just stuck.

30 minutes is just not enough time for a show that only offers matches. I have no idea why the show isn't 60 minutes since it would help everyone on the brand and provide more content for the Network/Peacock. There's just not enough time for anything really without cutting a match and most of their matches are always shortened.

I think it's a joke that the cruiserweight title isn't defended on a brand devoted to cruiserweights and it is clear that WWE told them they didn't want them doing any gimmick matches.

The show basically exists solely as NXT's B-Show.


----------



## ProWresBlog

I wasn't a fan of this week's show. Neither match was particularly good, but I'm interested to see where they go with Grey turning down easy wins and Ariya chastising him for it.

It looks like all 205 Live episodes from before 2021 are not on Peacock, though they are on Hulu(it has every episode).


----------



## december_blue

ProWresBlog said:


> 205 Live is just stuck.
> 
> 30 minutes is just not enough time for a show that only offers matches. I have no idea why the show isn't 60 minutes since it would help everyone on the brand and provide more content for the Network/Peacock. There's just not enough time for anything really without cutting a match and most of their matches are always shortened.
> 
> *I think it's a joke that the cruiserweight title isn't defended on a brand devoted to cruiserweights and it is clear that WWE told them they didn't want them doing any gimmick matches.*
> 
> The show basically exists solely as NXT's B-Show.


That's my biggest gripe with 205 Live currently. Escobar barely appeared on the show when he had the strap. It doesn't seem like Kushida will be on there much either. The next thing is that they've gotten rid of the character development and gimmicks. They aren't given anyone that isn't already watching 205 a reason to care about or get invested in any of the talents on the show.


----------



## Punkamaniac

december_blue said:


> That's my biggest gripe with 205 Live currently. Escobar barely appeared on the show when he had the strap. It doesn't seem like Kushida will be on there much either. The next thing is that they've gotten rid of the character development and gimmicks. They aren't given anyone that isn't already watching 205 a reason to care about or get invested in any of the talents on the show.


Do you think it's time to put an end to the show?

I used to watch 205 Live religiously but lost interest at least over a year ago and haven't even considered watching it again. I miss the likes of Nese, Gulak, Neville, hell, even Enzo but it was also clear WWE didn't ever give a fiddlers about the show and now since the CW Title isn't even defended on the show then I think it's time to end it and I doubt anyone would really be upset.


----------



## december_blue

Punkamaniac said:


> Do you think it's time to put an end to the show?
> 
> I used to watch 205 Live religiously but lost interest at least over a year ago and haven't even considered watching it again. I miss the likes of Nese, Gulak, Neville, hell, even Enzo but it was also clear WWE didn't ever give a fiddlers about the show and now since the CW Title isn't even defended on the show then I think it's time to end it and I doubt anyone would really be upset.


I'm not really sure. At least current day 205 Live provides guaranteed TV time for Nese, Daivari, August Grey, Jake Atlas, Bollywood Boyz, etc. If they cancel it, they'd likely just be integrated into NXT and then they'd probably only pop up on there occasionally. Just a weird situation. Maybe whenever that NXT Evolve show debuts, it'll provide more spots for these cruiserweights because they are talented and deserving of bigger opportunities.


----------



## Piers

I have zero idea who the new guys are. Grey, Adonis... They just show up, have 15 minutes matches and that's it. At least this show used to have storylines 3-4 years ago. Now it's just matches and random heel/face turns.


----------



## Mahmenn

The Brian Kendrick was the last actual character and now that he left, there is barely any storyline or promo work, just random matches with the same opponents over and over and over with the same results over and over.


----------



## DammitChrist

I like Tony Nese, Curt Stallion, Ariya Daivari, and Mansoor; but they DESPERATELY to start treating 205 Live like an actual show once again (like they're doing with NXT UK).

It feels like boring filler each well, which is INSANE when you remember that the show is barely about 30 minutes long.

Seriously, add guys like Ricochet, Mustafa Ali, Murphy, Drew Gulak, Akira Tozawa, Angel Garza, Cedric Alexander, Lucha House Party (minus Kalisto), and Humberto Carrillo if they have nothing for those guys on the main-roster. 

It would add MUCH more depth to the cruiserweight division instead of relying on the freaking Bollywood Boyz and Ever-Rise to appear every other week. Give the show an extra half-hour to the show with more of these names getting added too.

Try to book the Cruiserweight Champion (Kushida) on the actual show so that 205 Live would matter more.


----------



## Chris22

I've been a huge supporter of 205Live since it began but it's definitely not like it used to be. I basically only watch it for Nese, Daivari & Mansoor now but I still enjoy the matches. I think the fact that the show was made solely for the cruiserweights but now the cruiserweight champion doesn't even appear is really hurting it. It's starting to feel like just another Main Event or Superstars type show. The storylines were so good, the title was hotly contested for and there was a good reason for every match happening.


----------



## ProWresBlog

This week's show wasn't anything too special as usual but I am curious to see where the Grey storyline goes.


----------



## Piers

I watched it and I thought it was the same as last week so I had to check the dates.


----------



## december_blue

Ever Rise vs. Nese & Daivari from last night is a must-see match! The in-ring on 205 Live is solid every week but this is easily one of the best 205 Live matches of the pandemic era.

I think it makes a major case for including both teams in NXT's tag division.


----------



## ProWresBlog

Ari looked decent out there but I wouldn't want my debut to be against Samir. The Bollywood Boyz just aren't super exciting dudes and he would have been much better off with some of the flyers on 205 Live.

Jiro was over and it was cool to see him, but he's not off to a good start here. He debuted cold here with no packages or build-up on a show that nobody, and I mean nobody, watches. He doesn't have his music and he didn't get to do his entrance, and those things are half the fun of his character. 

At least we have a few new fresh faces on the show.


----------



## toontownman

Even still Jiro came across as a star. Literally the most interesting thing on 205 in likely a year. 

I was convinced this show was done after mania. If they can't treat it with basic respect why bother with it. The cruiserweight champion should be on at least every other week even if its just interviews/pre recorded segments. 

Such small obvious changes could make this show must watch again. It wont, they will kick tires until they cancel it.


----------



## december_blue

It's nice to see some new blood in 205. Ari & Jiro both looked like stars. August Grey, Jake Atlas and guys like that are great in-ring but they didn't come off as stars upon their 205 Live debuts.


----------



## Mahmenn

december_blue said:


> It's nice to see some new blood in 205. Ari & Jiro both looked like stars. August Grey, Jake Atlas and guys like that are great in-ring but they didn't come off as stars upon their 205 Live debuts.


This, those two might get me to watch 205 live again, they should be on the main NXT show tho


----------



## Piers

The guy with the weird hair had a nice looking finisher but I fear it's going to be botched very often.


----------



## Chris22

So we're getting Ari Sterling Vs. Tony Nese & Asher Hale Vs. Ariya Daivari this week. I'm looking forward to both matches and this will be Asher Hale's 205Live debut.


----------



## december_blue

Chris22 said:


> So we're getting Ari Sterling Vs. Tony Nese & Asher Hale Vs. Ariya Daivari this week. I'm looking forward to both matches and this will be Asher Hale's 205Live debut.


Both matches should be great. Nese & Daivari are always solid and both Sterling & Hale have impressed me.


----------



## toontownman

Nice matches but everything is so pointless its hard to get excited. 

At least do a league or some stakes to make the program worthwhile. Nice having some new toys but still entirely pointless unless the give the show some actual focus. So frustrating, just simple cost free fixes could make 205 flourish.


----------



## Chris22

toontownman said:


> Nice matches but everything is so pointless its hard to get excited.
> 
> At least do a league or some stakes to make the program worthwhile. Nice having some new toys but still entirely pointless unless the give the show some actual focus. So frustrating, just simple cost free fixes could make 205 flourish.


The Cruiserweight Champion has to show up, they need to do 1# contender's matches and give the guys on 205Live opportunities and something to fight for. There's a kind of disconnect now that the Cruiserweight Championship is an NXT championship.

I enjoyed both matches this week but Asher/Daivari was so freaking good! Asher Hale is definitely someone that I'll be looking forward to watching more of.


----------



## Chris22

Asher Hale & Ari Sterling had a great match this week, y'all should definitely check it out!


----------



## december_blue

Both matches were killer this week. Ari Sterling vs. Ariya Daivari was pretty great but Asher Hale vs. Tony Nese was definitely the highlight.


----------



## Londonlaw

It’s been a long time since I watched 205. Do they run storylines or do they simply inconsequential put matches on week-on-week?

I understand Dewey Foley is the show’s Lead Writer. If so (and I suspect they have plans for him, even if just as a bone to Mick) is this show the best use of him?


----------



## DammitChrist

Londonlaw said:


> It’s been a long time since I watched 205. Do they run storylines or do they simply inconsequential put matches on week-on-week?
> 
> I understand Dewey Foley is the show’s Lead Writer. If so (and I suspect they have plans for him, even if just as a bone to Mick) is this show the best use of him?


Nah, they’ve stopped doing storylines since like early-2020; which is pretty much when the pandemic hit. 

They mostly just put filler, heatless matches each week with VERY minimal continuity. The matches nowadays are fairly solid, but I don’t think they’re nearly as exciting or thrilling as they were from most of 2017 (excluding that shitty era with Enzo Amore) through September 2019. 

This show hasn’t been the same since that October 2019 draft where they lost a LOT of fun cruiserweights.

Lio Rush and Jack Gallagher being gone from the company last year were BIG losses too. 

Brian Kendrick taking a step closer to retirement in late-2020 is also unfortunate for the show too.

The match quality has admittedly improved this past month since they got 3 new cruiserweights recently. 

However, I feel like that fresh/new factor will have a short shelf-life because the matches on the show eventually get very repetitive since you’ll inevitably see the same match-ups a few weeks later. 

I have to give Tony Nese and Ariya Daivari credit for trying to carry the show over the past few months, but they (along with the 3 new cruiserweights) won’t be enough to make 205 Live good as it once was. 

This show is mostly dead in the water until crowds eventually come back. MAYBE they’ll add an extra half-hour to 205 Live so they can start developing angles, characters, storylines, and segments on the show by then. We’ll find out if 205 Live improves 1.5 months from now. 

Until that happens, expect the same content until mid-July.


----------



## Londonlaw

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, they’ve stopped doing storylines since like early-2020; which is pretty much when the pandemic hit.
> 
> They mostly just put filler, heatless matches each week with VERY minimal continuity. The matches nowadays are fairly solid, but I don’t think they’re nearly as exciting or thrilling as they were from most of 2017 (excluding that shitty era with Enzo Amore) through September 2019.
> 
> This show hasn’t been the same since that October 2019 draft where they lost a LOT of fun cruiserweights.
> 
> Lio Rush and Jack Gallagher being gone from the company last year were BIG losses too.
> 
> Brian Kendrick taking a step closer to retirement in late-2020 is also unfortunate for the show too.
> 
> The match quality has admittedly improved this past month since they got 3 new cruiserweights recently.
> 
> However, I feel like that fresh/new factor will have a short shelf-life because the matches on the show eventually get very repetitive since you’ll inevitably see the same match-ups a few weeks later.
> 
> I have to give Tony Nese and Ariya Daivari credit for trying to carry the show over the past few months, but they (along with the 3 new cruiserweights) won’t be enough to make 205 Live good as it once was.
> 
> This show is mostly dead in the water until crowds eventually come back. MAYBE they’ll add an extra half-hour to 205 Live so they can start developing angles, characters, storylines, and segments on the show by then. We’ll find out if 205 Live improves 1.5 months from now.
> 
> Until that happens, expect the same content until mid-July.


Thank you very much. That was incredibly comprehensive and informative.

That period you mentioned from 17-19 was better than it had been. For me, that re-jig of 205 in early 2018 and the accompanying Title Tournament that ran to Wrestlemania 34 was as good as the show ever was.


----------



## DammitChrist

Londonlaw said:


> Thank you very much. That was incredibly comprehensive and informative.
> 
> That period you mentioned from 17-19 was better than it had been. For me, that re-jig of 205 in early 2018 and the accompanying Title Tournament that ran to Wrestlemania 34 was as good as the show ever was.


Yep, I think that awesome No DQ match with Mustafa Ali vs Buddy Murphy in early-July 2018 (around Independence Day) was the apex of 205 Live's overall quality; which says A LOT considering how Neville was the biggest star in this show's history, and he had a good dominant run with the Cruiserweight championship in the previous year.


----------



## december_blue

I'm hoping they'll have Ari Sterling answer Kushida's open challenge. He's already been super impressive in his short time on 205 Live and has so much star potential.


----------



## Chris22

We have another new face on 205Live!

Grayson Waller made his debut and looked amazing. He brought good personality and some great offense and I'm looking forward to seeing more from him. I kinda agree that it feels like he should be on NXT exclusively but he can always appear on there too I guess. Sunil Singh may or may have been injured in the match, but we'll see.

Nese/Daivari Vs Sterling/Hale was a really great tag team match. They teased a little dissension between Sterling & Hale but overall they worked well together as a team. The match was quick in spots and there was quite a few false finishes and break ups of pins too. Sterling's jumping corner hurricanrana move was a pretty cool spot that I just never saw coming.

EDIT: Sunil Singh was indeed injured during the match. He dislocated his right shoulder. Hope he has a healthy and speedy recovery.


----------



## Chris22

> The recent trend of larger wrestlers appearing on WWE 205 Live will officially continue.
> 
> WWE announced in the preview for tonight’s 205 Live episode that the show will now occasionally feature matches with one or more Superstars weighing in above the 205-pound weight limit.
> 
> WWE noted, “The purple brand will now occasionally play host to matches where one or multiple Superstars eclipse the 205-pound weight limit.”


So 205Live is undergoing an overhaul. It will officially feature wrestlers that are beyond the 205 weight limit.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Get Grayson Waller onto the main NXT show and hit the brand with an atomic bomb. Saying it's on life support at this point would be too generous a description.


----------



## december_blue

Chris22 said:


> So 205Live is undergoing an overhaul. It will officially feature wrestlers that are beyond the 205 weight limit.


Sadly, it's a necessary move. They effectively no longer have a cruiserweight division. WWE got rid of everyone except for Jiro, Waller and Guru Raaj. And the champ KUSHIDA and current challenger Roddy Strong are definitely more NXT guys than they are "just" cruiserweights.


----------



## toontownman

Anthony "Asher Hale" Henry Talks About WWE Not Caring About 205 Live | EWrestling


Anthony "Asher Hale" Henry Talks About WWE Not Caring About 205 Live Anthony Henry, formerly known as Asher Hale in WWE, recently spoke with Inside The Ropes for an in-depth interview covering all things pro wrestling. During his appearance on the popular pro wrestling program, the former 205...




ewrestling.com





In other news, he just worked out water is wet.

Maybe they will completely reboot 205 along with NXT and just renamed it as a secondary nxt show? Seems like a good time. It is basically NXT's "Main Event" now anyway. Obviously a rebranding and change is cost though so maybe it just stays the same.


----------



## Piers

Man this show is just sad to watch now.


----------



## december_blue

205 Live is Main Event or Superstars for NXT now.


----------



## Chris22

Three matches on 205Live this week which is cool. Amari Miller Vs. Cora Jade, Joe Gacy Vs. Josh Briggs & Xyon Quinn Vs. Andre Chase.

I really like Amari Miller, she was giving me Alicia Fox vibes and I think she could be something special. I'm not sure about Cora Jade's new entrance though, it seems a bit try-hard and forced to me. I really hope we continue to see women's matches featured on the show.

205Live is becoming must see for me again (even though I watch it every week anyway) as they are gonna be showcasing the new talent from NXT.

I just need to say that I think Xyon Quinn can/will be a huge star.


----------



## toontownman

If they don't repackage 205 with a new name/focus along with NXT from the 14th I would be shocked. 205 has zero draw, they completely ruined any promise of it by not getting behind it properly. If anything the name now puts some people on here off. 

Go the full hour like it used to be and use it as the secondary NXT show or new PC show. Fine by me.


----------



## wwetna1

toontownman said:


> If they don't repackage 205 with a new name/focus along with NXT from the 14th I would be shocked. 205 has zero draw, they completely ruined any promise of it by not getting behind it properly. If anything the name now puts some people on here off.
> 
> Go the full hour like it used to be and use it as the secondary NXT show or new PC show. Fine by me.


To be fair. 

They push Neville and he left because he thought he was a star (isn’t in AEW either)

They push Enzo and he gets in a bunch of trouble

They push TJP and he’s a dick and got into backstage trouble 

They push Rich Swann and he gets arrested for domestic violence 

They hire Tajiri and he gets a knee injury and their doctor would not clear him 

—————————

The original 205 Live relaunch was snake bit like the ECW relaunch 


Sandman gets them sued
Sabu and RVD gets arrested 
Axl failed his first drug test 
Jazz gets called a bully by Trinity 
Angle quits and Show quits


----------



## toontownman

wwetna1 said:


> To be fair.
> 
> They push Neville and he left because he thought he was a star (isn’t in AEW either)
> 
> They push Enzo and he gets in a bunch of trouble
> 
> They push TJP and he’s a dick and got into backstage trouble
> 
> They push Rich Swann and he gets arrested for domestic violence
> 
> They hire Tajiri and he gets a knee injury and their doctor would not clear him
> 
> —————————
> 
> The original 205 Live relaunch was snake bit like the ECW relaunch
> 
> 
> Sandman gets them sued
> Sabu and RVD gets arrested
> Axl failed his first drug test
> Jazz gets called a bully by Trinity
> Angle quits and Show quits


I agree, also they had the best intentions putting the cruiserweights on Raw and taping at the main roster shows. In theory they got the best exposure and were pushed as main roster. However the taping after the end of Smackdown was madness. The appeal of the CWC (Cruiserweight Classic) was the smaller venue packed with hardcore fans. Ironically they did the right thing moving 205 back to the CWC (Capitol Wrestling Centre) but it was too little too late at that point. The buzz was dead and the top brass didn't give a shit about 205 either. 

Had they just kept 205 in full sail from the start but with a feature match or two on Raw to give audience a taste I think things would be a different story today. As it stands it is 205 in name only now.

Valentina Feroz was decent tonight, definitely has potential in the ring and has a good look. She just needs to find her personality/gimmick and voice. Very green in that respect.


----------



## Piers

Boa's finisher is shit.


----------



## Chris22

Three matches taped for this week's NXT. I'm excited to see Xyon Quinn back in the ring.

Ikemen Jiro Vs. Malik Blade
Ember Moon Vs. Cora Jade
Xyon Quinn Vs. Oney Lorcan


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

With women being on 205 live now, I won’t be surprised if they make a women’s cruiserweight title in the future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441588296614830082

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441589301716955144


----------



## Chris22

Three matches taped for this week's show. I'm looking forward to Amari Miller's match, I just love her.

Dante Chen Vs. Malik Blade
Amari Miller Vs. Valentina Feroz
Imperium’s Marcel Barthel & Fabian Aichner Vs. Ikemen Jiro & Trey Baxter


----------



## Chris22

Another three matches taped for 205Live this week.

Sarray Vs. Amari Miller
The Creed Brothers Vs. Andrew Lockhart & Demetri Jackson
Grayson Waller Vs. Trey Baxter


----------



## Chris22

Three matches taped for 205Live this week.

Josh Briggs & Brooks Jensen Vs. two enhancement talents
Boa Vs. Jeet Rama
NXT Cruiserweight Champion Roderick Strong Vs. Odyssey Jones


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I'm surprised they haven't reshuffled this show and changed the name by now. It's just NXT Velocity, far removed from the original concept. No more stuff like Murphy and Ali on the show unfortunately.


----------



## toontownman

I have given up watching regularly. Not Least as they seem to just be using it as dark match practice and repeating the bouts the next Wednesday while pretending the 205 match never took place.


----------



## Chris22

Three matches taped for this week's 205Live:

NXT Cruiserweight Champion Roderick Strong Vs. Ru Feng in a non-title match
Valentina Feroz Vs. Erica Yun/Yan
The Grizzled Young Veterans Vs. Ikemen Jiro & Kushida


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460778452483645447
They will debut on 205 live this week. Edris Enofe looks like a beast, jeeez. The guys will like Tiffany Stratton IG.


----------



## toontownman

Managed to catch 205 last night, was surprised there was more atmosphere and crowd buy in than other wwe shows. Don't know if they cranked up the mics but fans were rowdy and into it. 

Chase University segment and match was fun, women's match was solid. Shame the third match was cut short due to injury and not shown. The show needs renaming and rebranding a bit but on last night's evidence it's a fun watch.


----------



## wwetna1

toontownman said:


> Managed to catch 205 last night, was surprised there was more atmosphere and crowd buy in than other wwe shows. Don't know if they cranked up the mics but fans were rowdy and into it.
> 
> Chase University segment and match was fun, women's match was solid. Shame the third match was cut short due to injury and not shown. The show needs renaming and rebranding a bit but on last night's evidence it's a fun watch.


They changed it to really a 30 min show with one raw recap.


----------



## toontownman

The Irish Ace has been replaced!!!

First they screw him out of the cruiserweight title now this. Jordan Devlin is not going to be happy. Fool him once, shame on him.. fool him twice he will look half angry and slightly confused..








To be fair he ripped his look from his mentor Finn Balor anyway.


----------



## toontownman

205 is leveling up.. WWE Files Trademark For “NXT - Level Up” - The Overtimer


----------



## ProWresBlog

205 Live is officially dead with NXT: Level up starting tonight. The show will be one hour.


----------



## Chelsea

We're done here.


----------

